# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 4



## Rosie P

New home girls. Happy  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

oOOH lOVELY WE LIKE A NEW HOME ..sorry to start it off with negative news but the nasty witch has arrived ..kind of glad as at least it hasn't messed me about and it has arrived when it should have done.. and I can get on with getting those blood tests done next week 

But even so    

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Awww Cat, sorry the witch has got you.  I THNIK she is trying to show her head here to but just can't seem to make up her mind, oh for a normal body  

Rosie - How are you getting on?  Time moving a bit quicker for you now that you are passed 16 weeks?

Max - I agree with Rosie - mefenamic acid is a life saver!!!  I also used to have such severely heavy AF I was scared to leave the house but its sorted that out too    Never found anything else even touched the pain!  Now I hardly ever have AF so not really a problem anymore  

Nix - My first cycle was abandonded as I didn't respond    I hope the increased dose works for you!

Fi - That sounds kinda promising on your progesterone levels.  Makes me wonder about my own as well as mine was 19 and were taken at least 1 day early so I wonder if I ovulated on the Sunday rather than the Saturday...hmmmmm!!!  I think I might believe that as it makes me feel a little less depressed    Your chart sounds good too!!!  Got my fingers,toes and eye crossed for you this month!

I was supposed to be going back to the hospital today to get another progesterone test done but I called and asked if there was any point as I thought AF was here and she said no so at least saved me from another needle   I am taking a break next month but will be right back onto it in abut 6-7 weeks.  Looking forward to the break to be honest! and to dropping some of the weight that I put on comfort eating over the last 2 cycles  

Hope everyone else is doing fine today!  Big HI!!!!!!!!!!!!! to everyone I have missed

Matty


----------



## Rosie P

Oh cat, I'm so sorry AF has arrived  . I especially asked her to stay away too  

One a positive note it sounds like your doctor is being really proactive, so lets hope he can get you on the right track with these blood tests.  

Matty, I'm good thanks. Feeling much more relaxed now I'm past 16 weeks. I was like that with AF and even mega super huge pads wouldn't contain it. They should make massive nappies for girls like us!   Hope you enjoy the break from it and good luck with the weight loss. I did put on quite a bit on Clomid so was on a real mission in the end even buying myself size 12 clothes as m goal to fit into them by the end of May. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi girls,

          Thanx for the advice.

    Cat sorry the witch turned up hun.x

        Nix the drilling is not that bad,i was just sore for about a week,it goes right up to your shoulders.Good luck and hope it works for you.The woman in the next bed made me nervous as she was crying and clinging to her husband.

    The only problem i had was bleeding very very heavy for a few months after.xx


----------



## dakota

Afternoon ladies,

Ooo a lovely new home  

Cat ~ so sorry af turned up   

Fi ~ im on CD24 today. This feels like the longest month ever. Next month is going to be even worse  

Really need to get back on my diet as i know if this doesnt work it will be ivf but need my bmi under 30. Ive struggles the last couple of weeks and cant seem to get my @rse into gear

How is everyone? anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? Im in work all weekend   My sunday in


----------



## Davis

Cat - what a bummer, big   It just doesnt get any easier does it. If at first you dont succeed..blah,blah,blah. Keep being strong

Fi - I know this is hard but try to go out tomorrow and save testing until Sunday. It will be more reliable then - although I think that would still be early wouldnt it? Thinking of you and wishing you luck  

Dakota - I hear you with the diet thing just got on the scales and I have put on 2 kilos in a week. I hope its fluid retention but think Im just deluding myself. Went out and bought all ingredients for a 3 day diet that see's you loose around 3 - 8lbs. I know it cant be good but I need a kick start. 

Twinsmum - how are you and all the herb taking. Things we do huh but especially well done to your DH for his support. It can be so easy for men to close a door when it all gets too difficult for them. He sounds like a keeper!

Nix - I had drilling years ago and loved the drugs. I remember feeling amazing but DH said I was going on about it and asking all about it and if people took it for recreation. So embarrassed   Dont remember saying it.

Thanks to everyone who gave me support I was pretty down and Im afraid to say I got very drunk last night consoling myself - it was a bad day that ended with our company being sued because someone fell over a brick on the pavement outside the job we are doing!

But I am so positive today - just call me seesaw woman - down, up, down, up!

Came back from a scan and blood test and my follicle has gone which makes her think that I ovulated although wont be able to tell until the bloods come back. Not too excited about that as I dont want to set myself up for a fall. But she did say that out of all the women she sees she thinks that I am the one who is most likely to get a BFP within 3 months and that she puts my chances at 50%. Couldnt help grinning like a Cheshire cat but must not get too excited. She said this because I have had 3 BFP in the last 3 years.

Its so encouraging but still so horrid as I am sick to death of getting let down each month and all the emotional cr*p that goes with it. Would kind of been better if she hadnt said that at all because then I wouldnt have had any expectations.

Speak soon
Ba
x


----------



## dakota

Fi ~ i'm CD 26 today     what made me think 24 i have no idea   im trying not to keep count so thats probley it  

Davis ~ I need to loose another 2lb to my first target, seems to take me forever to get there. The cleaner where i work asked me today how much id lost since xmas and i said 26lb. She said you can really see it as she came out with us on wed and the last time she came out with us was at xmas. I was really chuffed. Troble with my uniform is i look no different even though i have lost over stone and half     A customer who i hadnt seen for ages commented aswell. Making my had swell     but it does make you feel good.


----------



## dakota

Can we only blow one bubble at a time? whats going on?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat 
thats bl**dy disgusting putting you through all that emotional trauma over the last 6 months for nothing!!   all because of the incompetence of a doctor who overlooks something so important... thank god you seem to have a better one this time round.. but it still stinks!!
You know something clicked with reading your post, Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you say you tend to have a lower body temp like me? Well if so I posted on another thread the other day querying my low bbt temp and I was advised to have my thyroid checked, so if it was you that makes sense too doesn't it. 
I'm really angry at them, its not fair what you've been through, donor and everything!!    Well at least hopefully you may move forward fast now, its better that they sussed it now than later or not at all, but it must be so frustrating for you.
p.s. had mine checked about 6 months ago and accepted normal?? maybe like that quote you inserted suggests I should not have either

Nix
hope you found good info and its reassured you,I made the mistake of googling when I needed my toenail removed, I found a
video and watched it being done But I got such a questioning mind, I just had to ,but freaked   
Max
hope your feeling a bit better hun, but remind me not to come to you for reassurance lol  ...  (sorry)

Hi Matty ,
yes yours was higher than mine a day early so don't rule it out yet, hope your break does you good, Have one on me lol  

Hi Dakota, 
good luck for this cycle

Davis 
,glad you let off steam and are now feeling better, wow thats great news you were given today, toes and fingers crossed for you. nice to see some positive news on here today  

Hiya Rosie and bump, hope your doing swell  

Hi to everyone Ive missed


----------



## max_8579

Hi dakota,

        I know what you mean about the weight,ivf would be the next step for me too if clomid doesnt work and i need to be 13st for that so im 2 and half stone too heavy.Its not fair.xx

  Fi what do you mean? im only being honest.xx

        Hello to everyone,hope your all doing ok.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Max ,sorry I meant it in an endearing way hun, its the kinda thing I would prob say, sorry didnt mean to offend
Fi


----------



## dakota

Max ~ I have about the same to loose to get to bmi of 29. Its hard work but this time round i feel a lot more positive about it. Taking each day at a time.

Anyone watching eastenders?


----------



## greengirl74

hi everyone

dont know if any of you remember me.
havent been around much lately. been really busy at work and trying not to dwell so much on trying for a baby. its not easy tho is it?

am on my 2nd round of clomid but not sure that i ovulated this month. my first month of clomid was 24 days long. am now on day 21 and am getting quite alot of discharge. also had quite strong pains in both my ovaries yesterday. am also taking my temp and there has been no rise at all. am starting to get very disheartened with it all.

sorry that i am whinging, hope everyone is ok

angexxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Greengirl, 
Course we remember you, you been busy teaching?
Sorry things are not sounding too good for you, Ive been doing temps too, its a right pain in the bum isnt it, having to do it at same time every morning and before you get up or active, but its a guide so suppose thats good, Have yours literally stayed the same throughout give or take then?mine were awful last month higher first half than second, but i know clomid makes it rise on days we take it


----------



## greengirl74

my temps have gone up only slightly. nothing like last month

in some ways i want AF to start so i can take clomid again but on the other hand i go away next week and really dont want the hassle of AF on holiday

i wish my body would sort itself out!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

Cat I'm so sorry, I really thought you might have got a bfp this cycle  I'm glad you got a good doctor now who is on the case x

Max Good luck this cycle 

Ange have you been monitored?

Hi Crazy Fi   You still have five days till testing







 Good luck hun 

Nix, Nikki, Rosie and Ba 

Well I did my first injection so I've stared (it hurt a bit and looks like a wasp sting)









I'm off for a bath but will try and pop back later

Love Sukie


----------



## greengirl74

Hi Sukie

am not being monitored although am wondering if its worth popping along to doctor to see i can be tested during next cycle to see if i do actually ovulate

we're back to see the consultant on july 5th. got to try and lose about half a stone before then too. if i can then we can be put on waiting list for iui.

angexxx


----------



## dakota

Hi Ange,

I would ask to be monitered next time. Im going to, if he gives me some more so then i can see whats going on with my body as its horrible not knowing if you've ovulated or not


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ouch! Suskie, your on the ball now then ...good luck hun xx 
Hi Dakota


----------



## Guest

AAHHH ODD NUMBER!!!!!

Thanks Crazy Fi 

Ange Make a fuss I wish I had of, I'm going to see about having something on the NHS on thurs (as we are going privte with this IVF) and while we are waiting ask for more clomid monitored if the IVF doesn't work out (a lady with a plan) 

You go Nikki give them hell!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorted Suskie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks for your support ladies it means a lot .. having a pyjama evening ..watching crappy tv ..yes I DID see the Eastenders tonight ..I sat there wondering how they filmed it as it was a bit horrible for them ..that would be my worst nightmare being stuck underwater ..Good job I didn't take you with me then Fi you would have told the hospital     ha ha and he wouldn't have squeezed me in for an app with a scan..
Cat x

Argh ..odd number alert


----------



## Crazy Fi

Anybody got any "most embarrassing moment" stories to cheer us up, I'm bored so I thought I,d post my most embarrassing one.. 

We gotta be able to laugh at ourselves haven't we...
When my girls were younger, I would always take the dog when walking them to school,well this one day I dropped
them off and then walked on to the shop with my mutt. Firstly I walked into the shop and the shop owner was giving
me the strangest of looks.. I kept looking from him to the cards I was browsing through, thinking, "whats he staring at" 
then I felt a movement beside me and looked down, realising with horror that I 'd only walked into the food shop with my dog!!
I immediately apologised and nearly ran out of the shop. Well. I was so embarrassed and quickly tied the dog up to the dustbin 
outside ( little was I to know my nightmare was only beginning)
So I wander back in to the shop keeping my head down to avoid the eyes of others, looking at me like I was really "stoopid !"
I chose my card and wandered over to the cash desk, just wanting to vacate the premises asap.. well I vacated sooner than I
expected when both the shop keeper and I heard an almighty yelp coming from outside..
The bin I tied the dog to incidentally had been full to the brim  was being dragged along the middle of the road in a zig zag
By my poor yelping dog, it would rikashay of the floor hit him and this continued as he zig zagged all the way up the road, two oncoming cars had to do an unimpressed (guess he had gone to chase a cat or a bee was around the bin or something)
emergency stop. (So much for assuming in my haste that the bin was concreted to the ground). So I'm chasing the dog up the road, frantic as he,s terrified
and dying of embarrassment as he's heading right up the cul de sac towards the school, with all the departing mothers walking our way.
I'm running like I didn't know I could ( and expecting Jeremy Beadle to appear any minute). I eventually cornered my poor dog and struggle back with him 
shaking on the lead in one hand and struggling with this massive bin in the other back towards the shop... as I approach the shop I see the bin load of 
rubbish scattered all over the road and this unimpressed shopkeeper just standing there with a broom in his hand. As I
approach he hands me the brush and walks inside the shop. mothers are still walking by, some tittering ( I could have died). I am just stood there trying
to hold the dog in one hand and sweep up the rubbish, laughing and crying simultaneously... as you can guess I dreaded going to the school for a long long time

Anybody gonna to tell there most embarrassing??


----------



## Crazy Fi

p.s. my poor dog was fine just a bit shaken and bruisd.. I think he actually got over it quicker than me


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ummmm will have to think on that Fi as can't think of one ...actually I think my most embarrassing moment was when I haemorraged at work when standing at the photo copier and it went all the way through my jeans down to my knees ..in a room full of men ..I was mortified ..and terrified !! right I am off to work out my dates so that I can hopefully avoid problems with donor this cycle !! god I don't enjoy this side of it at all !!
Night everyone 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite Cat xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

night hun x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi anybody ooouuut therrrrrrre ??


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi I am here but rapidly falling asleep so not much company for you really!

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi SS how you doing hun?


----------



## Nix76

Hey girls !

Cat - so sorry that AF turned up hun 

Max - thanks for the drilling info. Am hoping that if this cycle IS abandoned then the 150mg will work for me so I don't have to be drilled...........can;t they call it something other than that !??!?!

SS - how you doing hun ?

Fi - are you surviving on this 2WW ?  Whens test day   Have everything crossed for you - surely we must be due some BFP's on here !!

Hi to everyone else !

I ended up with a migraine yesterday afternoon and spent the evening laying in the dark with an eye mask on    It's still lingering over my eyes now, so to make myself feel better took myself off to the hairdressers thinking the head massage would be nice.  Ended up having it cut much shorter and now keep staring at myself in the mirror in horror !!!    Why do I never learn !?

Hope you're all doing today ??

Nix


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - I am not too bad thanks - sorry I fell asleep before I could reply. I liked your story  , poor dog.

Well I thought I would take charge of the laptop for a while as DH is watching the FA Cup. Actually he has been watching it since 12 o'clock and they have not even kicked off yet. I can't believe there is so much waffle. Suppose they have a bit of an excuse because it is the first final in the new Wembly Stadium. The next few hours could be painful. I hope Man U win because otherwise DH is going to be in a bad mood - the world may end! Ok, so they have just kicked off and DH has gone into the garden and missed it, no logic at all. He is back now and seems to be settled for the long haul.

It is pretty quiet on her this afternoon so perhaps you are all watching it!

Hi Nix, Really hoping 150 works for you and you don't have to have the drilling. I agree with you, a stupid thing to call it, yuk. Don't give up hope yet, even a small drug increase can make a big difference. An extra 50mg this month meant that my follicle was 8mm bigger this time, lining 3mm thicker and ovulation 7 days earlier (roughly on time). I think there is a really good chance of success for your next cycle, so hang in there. 

Everything happened quite quick this cycle so was not prepared with HCG injection prescription so had to get it done privately because they could do it immediately. Pleasently surprised that injection medication only cost £8. Arrive home yesterday and find a bill for £36 - nurses fee for giving the injection, which took her less that 30 seconds! I am in the wrong job!!! Wont make that mistake again, already got a spare HCG prescription so that I am ready for next time if necessary.

Officially on the 2ww now and trying to to think about it - as if that is possible!

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix, hi hun thanx but dont think its looking good....... Nix what Cd are you on at mo?

Hi SS, mines the same, he said match started around 12, so I thought ok I wont moan, a few hours later,
still waiting for match to start, 
DH is sat there actually getting emotional over the match and re opening of wembley, must be a man thing, 
(equivilant to us watching a weepy!! Men! we'll never understand them lol, and they think were complicated!! 
Good luck for this cycle hun


----------



## cleg

hi all me beauties 

Cat sorry that nasty  arrived + big 's to you hun 

to all you other loopy lasses a big  you all know i will never have the capacity to catch up 

Rosie hows that little P coming on ? 

nowt from my end just the waiting for the a/f to come, as you can see i am under no illusions + you never know if i expect the worst summit nice may happen  clegs logic  i'm now on cd 24 but dont hold out much hope

hope some of you ladies have the  on their side this month

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just hoping DH gets constipated again    and this time I may be tempted to insert remote.

Hi Cleg, I think your logic makes much more sense, sfter what Ive put myself through this month lol , at least if you stay grounded there isnt far to fall and the only way is up, instead of "stooopid" here who has been thinking she could fly!
Hope it still goes well for you this month


----------



## cleg

Fi you make me giggle you nutter, although would be funny if you had another tale to tell like the one last week with the ""medication"" you got for DH   

dont be using the remote though, you forget its the only time you get charge of it when he's on the loo   

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg ,just noticed your avatar, so touching, it doesnt bear thinking about does it, On my mind too so much, not religious but pray for her safe return every night... just wanted to say..


----------



## cleg

i aint religous either Fi but times like this i do say a little prayer, i know what its like to wait + just hope that this has a good ending 

i seen your post on the peer support thread + hope you gonna have good news this month missus  i have had like A/F pains so hey ho you never know they might be summit else 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Fi 

Really sad, they think she might be with child trafficers in Africa. Really hope they get her back soon.

Although I can't stand football and don't understand the passion for what seems to me to be a boring game I think you should reconsider the positioning of the remote. If you insert it as suggested you will never want it again. I think you should hide it or buy and additional one. Every time he changes the chanel you can change it back!

Just seen a photo of me and decided I must loose weight, but the chocolate just calls me - all the time! I have been thinking, I wonder if you could survive on Cadbury's fruit and nut. I am sure it must contain most of the essential food groups - dairy, fruit, protein, fat, etc. I can feel a new diet comming on, anyone ant to join me?! 

Footbal still on and DH informs me it is likely to go to extra time - you have to be kidding! Much more and I will need counselling!

SS


----------



## cleg

SS i am struggling a bit too with my weight  all the time off i had after my op i only gained 1lb + i was very lucky after 12 weeks of doing nothing, i have been back to work for 4 weeks + though i would jump on the scales thinking i would have lost weight + to my horror i had gained 7lb in 13 days dont ask i dont know how this has happened especially with me being active  do these pills affect weight 

however i do like the sound of your lifestyle change 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Pray they do SS, power of positive thought can only help, if her brave brave parents can do it  !   

As for remote     (your irony cracked me up (( no I stand corrected, I cracked up long ago) , that would be fun wouldnt it lol  ... or how about I do insert it, it would mimimze his verbal ability, prob do his prostate loads of good (pleasure wise any way (uh oh !Pre 9pm watershed!!), as I could teach him to "squeeze and change"

No a bit higher love, thats BBC2, no a little to the left, thats central.....


----------



## cleg

let us know if it works  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh what a lovely thought, a chocolate diet Mmmmmmmmmmmm..... if only !

Cleg, have read on a few sites that it increases appetite and weight


----------



## cleg

i must say i do feel hungry all the time but i do control myself, obviously not enough


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm sat here finishing off 2 packets of quavers and 2 chocolate brownies ( shame) and thats just a snack between lunch and tea....
Comfort eating me thinks? Well that's todays excuse  , what with 2ww and this bl**dy football 

[fly]To my DH, I'm only teasing hun, I love you to bits really xx [/fly]


----------



## Shooting star

Fi -     I now have a whole new image of the remote control! 

DH has just walked out becuse Giggs goal was not allowed. Apparently it's not worth watching!

Oh, he has relented - he's back. Apparently it is worth watching! I would tend to agree with his first thought!

Ceg - I have decided that there is no rhyme or reason to weight loss/gain! Not fair. I was told that clomid could cause weight gain - how frustrating.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Fi HELP - It is the beginning of the end. Chelsea have just scored and DH is shouting at the screen. Oh dear, shame we don't live closer as going out this evening, without him, sounds very appealing.
More shouting at the TV, if it does not work first time shouting louder obviously will! Apparently it is a real travesty that makes a mockery of the whole football season. If he does not stop soon I am going to have to follow your lead and insert something!!!

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

I got the same he's going loopy!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

You do oral, I'll do anal and we could check back with results and consequences!!!!   Is yours shouting with happiness or   the other (which can result in side effects like bad moods etc...    yeah its ashame lol

Mine is a happy chappy at mo, phew!!


----------



## Davis

Fi - had great visualisation of your DH doing a squeeze and change with the remote  
Why dont you think its going well? Have I missed something did   arrive?

As for an embarrassing story well I have stumbled out of loo's in pubs with bog roll stuck to my shoes and walked around for a while and when I was about 20 had a top that was a body suit type of thing and did up between your legs. Got a bit worse for wear and walked out of the loo having forgotten to do it up with the back half outside my jeans - didnt know until it was pointed out to me. But my most embarrassing moment was when I was at a party and was sitting on the floor talking to a girl I had never met before. As she stood up she stumbled and limped and I said 'God I know how you feel I cant walk properly in my shoes either' - she was disabled! Just wanted the ground to swallow me up. DH overheard - as did a few people - and has never let me forget it! It was just awful for both her and I.  

Cleg - I am hungry all the time too. Meant to be starting my diet today but DH and DS ate all the eggs and its basically a diet of eggs and fish for 3 days so I failed at the first hurdle. Then had coffee and cake mid morning. Have told myself to start again tomorrow. Famous last words! But I dont want chocolate I want meat!! Very strange I know.

SS - I am so glad my DH doesnt follow football unless its England playing. So while all other men in the street are stuck in front of the TV he is out doing gardening! Well he has to be good for something?

Ange - dont give up. Have you used a OPK this month. Could you be OV now?? I did at CD25 and each month on Clomid my cycles have differed in length from 28 days to 46. You also get extra cm and AF like pains with a BFP so remain positive.

Twinsmum - where are you?

Hi to everyone else, must do some typing for DH - thats what he thinks Im doing now  . So no doubt I will be on here a bit for the next few hours   

Ba
x


----------



## Shooting star

Now the Chelsea players are diving and DH is hopping round the room in anger, waving arms and demanding yellow cards, red cards and all sorts of things. This is not looking good.

Quavers and chocolate brownies sound strangely appealing.

Oh no - Man U lost - the world will never be the same again. Better not risk talking to him for a while as from past experience I know he needs plenty of recovery time, maybe a few days off work!

I will keep you updated with the results/consequences of your suggestion! 

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Davis           just what I needed    you must have died.....


Had pink spotting Davis, hoping its implantation sign, but you know when you just know    ...... 
(prob first time Ive used logic this month)


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon!

Well AF hit me in full force today so I have spent the day slobbing in a pair of tracky bottoms, T shirt and one of DHs hoodies, that was after having a bath doing a face mask, hair mask and defuzzing so all in all I am doing ok!  

Cleg - I would say YES clomid does make you put on weight as I have put on about 1/2 a stone sinse taking it and my weight was pretty stable before that.  Mind you I did stand on the scales this morning and having AF in residense means it could just be water retention...wheres that fruit and nut SS!!!    I have found that my jeans have got tighter which I am NOT amused about    BUt then I also gave up going to the gym (too grumpy) and started comfort eating sticky toffee pudding    I think I doubled my lifes intake of sticky toffee pudding in the past few weeks    Rather tasty though  

Ba - Shame on you for force feeding your family your diet foods only leaving yourself with cake    Ooooooooooops with the story - just the type of thing I would do  

Well I am glad to say there is no football on here - DH is at work    best place for him when the football is on    Have just texted him yto tell him to bring home some wine though - knew there was something missing from my indulgent lifestyle today  

Fi - Eeeeeeek!  Every time I log on here I am reading something new about your cycle - I think I am now going loopy in your 2ww     Have everything crossed for you, fingers, eyes, nose hair - all the usual stuff  

I agree SS I could go quavers and chocolate brownies - with wine of course  !

Matty


----------



## Davis

Fi - when was 10 dpo?


----------



## Crazy Fi

oh SS I feel such empathy for you, it must be awful (they really take it so seriously dont they) and get really annoyed if we dont understand (and my men are from mars, women are from venus doesnt cover this either) 
You chat to us hun and let him lick his wounds, I mean this is serious stuff!

Davis ...mine? today ten days past ovulation....  

Hi Matty, sorry to hear your a/f arrived hun,


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis 2nd most embarrassing


Had only been seeing my DH to be a few weeks, he was a lorry driver at the time, and he could be anywhere in the 
country, so if he came near Gloucester I jumped to see him. This one night I'd picked him up from his lorry. We went
for a drink, on the way back to the lorry he was hungry so we picked up a kebab. He suggested we take it back to the
cab and have a cosy kebab picnic. (no you lot and Cat   he was a gentleman, no funny stuff,honest!!)
Well He had this big supercab spacer with really high steps about 6ft off the ground at the top.
So anyway at the end of the night, I said goodbye and went to climb down from the cab. (you gotta keep in mind ~I was
at that point where your trying your best to impress the guy   )
My DH recalls it as, one minute he was saying good night as I started to climb down and the next minute he did a double take 
and I was just..............gone!!
I missed the top step, and just fell backwards to the floor (landed on my back, totally winded , couldn't breathe (and I'm no 
lightweight)) I was just dying in agony and embarrassment.
My pride in tatters, My DH jumped down to see if I was o.k. looking so concerned. I could hardly look at him (for stars in my eyes alone) once I'd gathered some breadth. I stumbled to my 
feet and almost dragged myself to the car, ignoring him trying to stop me, just insisting I was OK. ( I  just needed to get away and cry, 
(I was sure he'd never want to see "stoooopid" again.)
He phoned me the next day really concerned to check I was OK, but it was only months later that he confessed that 
every time he though of it, he was in fits of laughter


----------



## Kiah

Oh Fi thats halarious        

I can't think of any embarrasing stories - I think I have a big black hole where I store them all without having to remember them      I'll see if I can remember them after a few glasses of wine tonight  

Ach well, knew AF was on her way and just glad she didn't mess around about it.  I am feeling a lot better now and I think PMT had a lot to do with my low mood.  I have so few AFs that I often forget that I can get very down just before she arrives    

A cosy kebab picnic    sorry that had me laughing too,  

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

then only a week after, went with him to friends house party, still at that trying to impress stage..
Was being introduced to his best friend and family for first time. Was stood in their big lounge diner (full of people)
and wanting to blend in and not stand out, decided to quietly sit in the green plastic garden chair placed discreetly 
in room (or so I thought) as soon as I sat down and leant back, I kept going       didnt stop til I was on my back 
legs in air under a buckled green chair, with the most unwanted audience ever...... Well you can imagine the rest....( he always professes life is never boring anymore, must admit I am kinda accident prone   )

Matty, yes would love you to pop on here after a few, would be hilarious... 
OMG!! the kebab thing was a genuine accident, such an unintentional pun... oh no


----------



## Davis

Fi - Why be so sad then implantation spotting (brownish) happens 6 -12dpo. You just never know unless of course its bright pink and heavy?

Matty - ahh wine mmm.... I think you are leading me astray. Sorry to hear   is here I think you should make the first glass a big one.

Cleg - my DH just got a drunken phone call from depressed Man U supporter mate soo can totally relate

Must work, must work, must work. Do you think that thinking about work will get it done? I have been down loading Amy Winehouse (last album is great), making cups of tea everything except working!

Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no my DH looking at me like I've lost plot.... First tried to read him Davis's funny story about ten times, and everytime I got half way through would start having uncontrollable giggles and just couldnt get it out......
Now I'm at it again, over Kebab picnic, havent laughed like this for ages, didnt think I could laugh today with a/f prob coming
Oh what a tonic.... cheers girls xx


----------



## Kiah

Sorry still laughing about it... 

and now      for the next story.  Please don't tell me you were wearing a skirt    

I am totally racking my brain now trying to to think of stuff  

Ba - I think a few large glasses of wine are in order    You know its bad when you start tidying your undies drawer and seperate your pants into sexy pants, big pants, red pants, blue pants, spotty pants, ultra comfee but still kinda stylish pants, "never let DH see those" pants just to avoid work   Not that I am an expert at avoiding work!

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis, it was (TMI ALERT!!) this morning pink and a bit of brown but not heavy ,but Im sure Im feeling mild a/f type pains   havent had any more since this morning

Matty, no skirt, but totally ripped off the back of black top I had on. My knickers consists of wedgers and a/f pants  .... need to go and restock I think... not the best amo' for the ovulation must do's is it ?


----------



## Davis

Oh Fi just read your post....great one hun

Heres one of DH moments that I will never forget:
We had just met and he took me to meet his best friend and his partner. We had a lovely meal and bottle of wine. I didnt drink at that stage so was easily drunk. Then we went off to a party that his best friend knew of. DH told me that as I had never drunk 'Thunderbird' or 'Diamond White' I had to try some as it was a British institution (Im Australian). So we started to drink it on the way to the party.

Get to the party and dont know anyone so stand around by the food table drinking Thunderbird and Diamond White. Both very drunk now. DH reaches down and grabs a corn chip then starts dipping it in a bowl on the table. Pulls a face then starts spitting out olive pips and shrieks. Turns out it was someones vomit and the pips had already been stripped of olive by someone else. 

Well I am one of those people that will vomit if someone else vomits, so I took one look at DH spitting regurgitated vomit into a napkin, at the bowl of vomit and then started to bring up Thunderbird/Diamond white combo. Managed to make it to the loo but it was all downhill from then on... What a pair we make?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Davis....    I'm so imagining the scenario,  

SS hows the atmoshphere hun?


----------



## cleg

Davis  poor thing   oh + by the way i'm the same as you with the food need meaty not sweety things   

well i guess your other halfs are all manu supporters then 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Davis

Dont know what just happened to my last post so will write it again.

This ones my BIL.
Now BIL is not very religious so when they got their little boy Christened my sister said just let me talk to the priest. Anyway day goes well and sister and BIL are talking to the priest at the end of the ceremony when BIL says "well I suppose the next time we see you will be at Matthews resurrection"
Priest grins and replies "well he would have to die first and rise from the dead for that"
My poor sister...


----------



## cleg

clever lad then you BIL


----------



## Crazy Fi

No Cleg ,seems I'm one of the lucky ones, my DH doesnt support a team ,but just wanted man U to loose (to do with old grudge)

Getting worried about SS though!!  

Davis oh for the BIL's of this world!


----------



## cleg

oh Fi so DH happy then 

guess SS's other half wanted them to win though  she'll have gagged him + put him in the shed 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Davis

Ohh goody Dh just said he would go out and get me a bottle of wine for working so hard.
Little does he know Ive spent my time on here...


----------



## cleg

right i'm coming round  i'll bring me super sized glass


----------



## Davis

Well it is all your fault after all you did lead me astray...


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi, don't worry I am still here. DH is not a happy chappy but has moved on to Dr Who. I might get some attention at some point today!

Gleg, why didn't I think of that - gagging him and putting him in the shed is a master plan. May still need to hold that one in reserve!!! 

Great stories  

Ba - Nice of DH to get you wine for all your hard work!!!

SS


----------



## cleg

Davis yeah yeah if it makes you feel a little less guilty you can blame us  but we know the truth 

SS next time try the gagging although he does sound easily pleased + moving on so soon after the event  cant be bad


----------



## Crazy Fi

So is it a night of the clomid wino's later tonight on here then


----------



## cleg

not for me FI off the wine till A/F arrives + then i will drown me sorrows  what about you ??


----------



## Shooting star

No wine for me either! The chocolate is calling again though!

SS


----------



## cleg

hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm i got a big meaty pizza to go in the oven 

so when we all having a tipple then ??


----------



## Kiah

Well I have AF so I will drink all the wine for all of you that can't.  Just so you don't get tempted you understand  

Matty


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - I hope you don't mind me sharing something with you as it kind of affects you. I don't want to offend you and it is not personal. I find this site really helpful and everyone is very supportive but when I read about people trying to conceive their 2nd or 3rd child I just feel really jealous. I can't shake the selfish feeling that says at least you have a child. I am feeling really guilty about this but can't help it. Any advice? I know the pain is the same whether it is your first or subsequent experience of infertility. I have been reading some of the intro posts as I like to be encouraging and reply. I reply to quite a few but have just realised that I rarely reply if I know they already have a child. That is awful isn't it. Sorry I have got so serious. 

SS


----------



## cleg

Matty you enjoy chick 

all us others will have to make do with food instead 

i'm sat watching filthy homes from hell, just started + alredy i know some of these houses are going to be baaaaaddddddddddddd  

SS dont be to harsh on yourself, you know that peeps who already have children still have feelings like ours of wanting another child so you arent selfish, i think you not replying to them posts is like you protecting yourself + we all have our boundries, dont feel you need to do things just because you feel it is expected,


----------



## Kiah

SS - I know where you are coming from as when I first started on this site I used to feel exactly the same but I am by nature a bit of a nosey b*****r so I often dip into the other threads on the site, one of which is the secondary infertility and I have to say the emotions there are every bit as raw as on other areas of the board.  I have had my eyes opened on so many issues that I either hadn't thought of before or had already developed an opinion of.  I don't know if you are as nosey as me but sometimes it really helped me to read other posts like this as it can help to see where other people are coming from and my opinion of secondary infertility for one thing has really changed.  Maybe I am just weird reading boards and threads that don't apply to me  but I am glad I do  

I wouldn't tie yourself up in knots about not being able to reply to everyone.  There will always be plenty of people in similar situations as they are in who will respond, they wont go ignored!

I hope I have not offended you or anyone else as that was not my intention for a minute!

  Matty


----------



## cleg

Matty i get why you have ventured onto other threads hun + makes sense to me although i aint done it, you get a sense of what it is like + yes i think it does help your understanding when you get all perspectives of IF, i have no children of my own so can also see where SS is coming from, IF has a lot to answer too, weather it be secondary or not we all have to deal with it ( )

SS i hope you are ok hunny + please dont feel you have offended anyone as i'm sure you have'nt 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Cleg and Matty

Thank you for your kind words.

SS


----------



## Kiah

I don't go onto the other threads often, just occasinally - now feel like a bit of a weirdo      Like I say I am just nosy    but I also do like getting an idea of what things are like from another perspective.  I also have no children (yet!).


Lots of   and   to everyone!

Matty


----------



## cleg

Matty your ok i dont think your weird  + i guessed you werent a perminent guest on the other threads hun 

SS chin up chick + you are more than welcome

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I dont drink Cleg, wish I could.Once in a blue moon I have a few too many.. feeling a bit crappy, got lots of mild
a/f pains on and off

SS, firstly thank you for your honesty and saying what you feel, I really appreciate that in people.I really mean 
that, I'd hate to think someone was thinking that and not saying it, I do sometimes wonder on bad days if anyone does.
Just gonna get my head round it and i'll get back to you...but please dont feel bad,sometimes its best to cover sensitve
stuff if were able to truly support each other.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi lovely ladies ... wow you lot can talk lol.. I have been in stitches reading all about where you plan to plant your remote  

I think it is good to talk about sensitive things too .. its funny because I prickled at one particular post that someone had put on who had already had children ..but I think it was because she talked as if she had not got any ..whereas our lovely Fi ..it is so obvious how much she wants a baby with her new man and I can completely understand that and the pain is just as bad ..I can feel Fi's pain when I talk with her .. I feel like I have grown quite close to you Fi this cycle as we have been tagging along ..and I could never wish you anything but great things .. as I think you are a great person and who wouldn't want to have a baby with the man that they have found who cherishes them more than they have been cherished in their lifetime ..and by the sound of it your last hubby was a rotter ..so why wouldn't you want to share one of the most wonderful things in life with your new man.. it makes perfect sense to me ..and it doesn't p me off remotely ..unlike the other one who posted who had two kids recently and acted like she had none and talked as if she knew what it was like for women who have never been able to have a child .. Fi is just not like that .. 

Hey it sounds like I am the leader of the Fi appreciation society ..   

Sorry Matty you got full blown AF ...think you deserve the wine hun x

As for the rest of you ..I hope that you get huge lots of good luck wherever you are in your cycle .. 

I have only had tiny amount of brown discharge/old blood when I wipe (sorry for tmi) ..so not sure what is going on ..will test again tomorrow .. such a rollercoaster of emotions this ttc!!

I am going to bung on a girly film and go to bed now ...night night my lovelies .. .I'm in charge of the remote ..and thank god it has not been up anyones bum lol 
Cat x


----------



## dakota

Evening ladies,

How is everyone?

Ive just been for a meal with my mummy and daddy to a pub we love but the food was horrible so think it will be a long time before we go there again. DP is on a stag night so house to myself for a bit...woohoo  

Dont know whats going on with my nipples...they are huge and sore


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh where are you in your cycle hun?


----------



## cleg

Dakota yes tell all when your A/F is due ??  hope this (.)(.) thingy is a good sign 

Fi you ok duck ? its good that you dont take offence hunny, i think we all on FF come to understand the feelings of others + the different situations each are in


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Think Dakota has gone to sleep lol ..and me too I am off night night hun x 
Cat x


----------



## cleg

nite hun


----------



## dakota

He He im on CD27 due to test CD35


----------



## cleg

not long then just over a week me dear  when you go away + where you off to ?


----------



## dakota

Nite cat xx

We are going away sept to portinox (not sure how you spell it) in ibiza.


----------



## dakota

Are you going anywhere nice this year?


----------



## cleg

im off to zante on 26 aug + cant wait, although bit down bout weight but wont care once im there


----------



## dakota

Oooo how lovely. I know what you mean. Im still trying to find a bikini that my boobs dont hang out off


----------



## cleg

oh didnt i say to you on the belly board i went topless last year so all i have to worry about is finding some bottoms  but your going away with family aint you ??


----------



## dakota

Yes i dont think my dad would be to impressed if i went topless   Not sure if DP would let me anyway  

He did ask if i was going to where a skirt, as ive only worn one once and that was the last time we went to ibiza 5 yrs ago


----------



## Crazy Fi

OK...

I need to be honest as well and say it did hurt to hear that people feel like that, even though I've suspected it at 
times (which is prob why on my 2ww diary when I was feeling sorry for myself one day I was defensive and mentioned this SS,
maybe you've read it).
I totally understand in one breath where your coming from, you may even feel myself and others with children are being 
kinda greedy.It must be awful when your just trying for your first to read others are yearning for more when they 
should be grateful for what they have had. (I'm kinda making assumptions here so please correct me if I'm wrong Hun)
But I cant be sure of exactly what your feeling as I don't walk in your shoes just as you don't walk in mine..
My first thought was that I wish you'd sent me a pm (but then I thought no, its good to be honest and healthy to
discuss these things openly and I'm glad we are) My second feeling was to run from this site and never come back...
but I am oversensitive by nature and I'm sure I'll get over that, have always run in my life to avoid feeling rejected.

How do I sit here and try to explain to you on behalf of ladies who have had kids how we feel and to justify those 
feelings.Its a tough one cos I need to keep account of yours and others feelings at the same time.
I guess the only thing I can do is describe mine, as each and every one of us is different.

Firstly I am very grateful that I had the chance to have and bring up two children, they are now grown and I was 
blessed and still am.I know you said its not personal and I understand that Hun, but I feel I need to answer it 
personally as I cant speak for others and the question was asked of me.
My girls are now grown and there is a big void there, I had a s**t marriage for 17yrs and could never give my girls
what I wanted to, they may as well have been children of a one parent family as I was married but so alone and lonely
and had to be both mum and dad to them..which leads me to say that now I have found my true soul mate, I feel I so 
want the chance to bring a child into this world and not let them down, into a stable loving environment, something I
am experiencing for the first time in my whole life myself.
Also I have never stopped yearning for the baby I lost,and sit and cry thinking of holding my baby just like others.
( like you but different reasons, I felt envious of others years ago watching couples loving each other while I felt
alone, Ive envied people who have mums they can be close to,and wish with my whole existence that my mum could have
loved me unconditionally, so i do totally understand envy.
(For anyone who doesn't understand why I'm disclosing this just want to explain honestly my pains, don't know what
else to do,Its so strange on here at times, we get so close emotionally and share such deep pains without ever physically
knowing each other.... so why not)

If I for one second was stealing other peoples chances, I wouldn't be trying Id be accepting my blessings. But whether
we are lucky enough to conceive or not, it doesn't affect any one else chances of conception.( I led in bed the other 
night, and as I'm so near to Cats time of cycle, I prayed that if there was only one egg please give it to Cat,
but thats not a rational thought, but I thought it anyhow.
I don't know what to say.. MY arms are empty now, they are yearning the smells and softness of that tiny beautiful
gift from god,so I can love it unconditionally with my whole heart as they have ever since I m/c 9 yrs ago. We only
have one life and All I can say is this is"my" pain SS,just like yours is yours.When you have (and I really pray that you do) that child you yearn for, you too may want more and that may be the only time you'll truly understand Hun.I hope I have not said anything to offend anyone I have just been honest back and spoken from the heart
I think this has been a productive if painful topic for both of us, Again I really appreciate your honesty SS and I hope 
if anything it can bring us closer and you can understand it a bit better.Thankyou Hun for being brave enough to voice what you did
(Rosie I apologise for gabbling so long on the thread but its a trait of mine and such a sensitive topic)


----------



## cleg

oh Fi you DO NOT need to justify yourself in any way shape or form do you hear, i know you are only replying to SS + this is such a sensitive topic  's to you 

i wish for us all to get our wish in life


----------



## dakota

Like cleg said you dont need to justify yourself. We all know what its like to want to hold that bundle of joy in our arms wether its our 1st, 2nd or 3rd.

You and SS are very brave, strong people and i wish to both of you that all your dreams come true

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

The thing is Cleg I've often felt guilty, so its prob best for all and has been productive I hope, People on here are so warm and welcoming even though I have openly disclosed about my 2 girls Ive been given so much support and have needed this site so much,yet would feel like a charleton at times... and communication, especially the honest sort is so good for the soul.. sorry for being so deep and meaningful, will hopefully find my humour by the morning lol...

SS your such a nice person I really hope Ive helped hun and that we both feel better for the honesty xx


----------



## cleg

i know hun, i can see from your side + from SS's side + like i said IF hurts all the same

i hope this will clear the air + to both you + SS you never have to explain your feelings to anyone if you dont want but i am glad that we can air our feelings openly + not be frowned upon


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thank you Cleg and Dakota xx


----------



## cleg

your welcome hun   

i feel rather privileged to be part of this, these are your own deep personal feelings + i thank you all for sharing them


----------



## **Tashja**

wouldloveababycat said:


> I think it is good to talk about sensitive things too .. its funny because I prickled at one particular post that someone had put on who had already had children ..but I think it was because she talked as if she had not got any ....


Ok, sorry to jump in but I just wanted to give another view on the above comment.

I have never hidden the fact I have other children - I just find it best not to mention them in other posts that I do or in my tickers. I have only recently added my other ticker to my profile because Tony was kind enough to set up a facility whereby I realised it wouldn't appear on my posts.

My reasons for this are simple - I do not wish to upset people on FF who find it hard to see people who already have children posting here.

I feel I am able to post on here because even though when I came to FF years ago I did not have fertility problems - I was on a 2ww linked to a surrogacy arrangement I was doing. For this surrogacy arrangement I had 4x 2ww, 2 miscarriages, 1 ruptured ectopic and still no child for my couple at the end of it. This I feel allows me to post on FF - I feel I have a lot to offer in the way of support, love and advice.

Because of the ruptured ectopic I lost a tube and was told by my consultant that I would need a Laparoscopy, possibly Clomiod and probably IVF - so in effect I went from being fertile to infertile whilst trying to help someone else.

Please try to remember pain is relative - just because some people have children it does not mean their pain is any less or any more then your own.

Good to have these little debates though - one thing I found from my very first post here is that FF provides a learning curve for us all !!!

T xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Wow Tashja ..what an amazing person you are .. anyone who is willing to be a surrogate for anyone gets my vote ..but to carry on when you have been through so much deserves a medal .. 

Its like that saying 'don't judge someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes' .. but sometimes our thoughts and feelings are not always that rational ..especially when going through tremendous pain and heartache which IF often brings along the way ..but we also carry with us hope ..and love ... and friendship for our fellow FF's who struggle along this journey with us .. 

I hope that both SS and FI will take this as part of that journey ... I have felt emotions reading some posts that I am certainly not proud of .. and had I walked a mile in that persons shoes I would understand far more .. perhaps its a lesson we all need to learn.. 

Anyway my friends I know I am not the only one who finds this site a huge strength .. I ended up talking to the Samaritans over a couple of cycles as I felt so ..so low and I found it really hard to cope with the emotion (pain, feeling of failure, exhaustion) that I was feeling ...but you know their answers didn't really provide me with any answers or comfort particularly (sorry samaritans) but you guys did .. and how cool is that .. that people I have never met .. can pull me out of feeling so low ..partners and family often don't understand like you lovely lot ..and it is so refreshing to talk to people who have been through it ...and it makes you feel a little less alone .. 

Silly tart that I am ..I am sitting here crying typing this ..not because I am sad ..but because it is a big thing for me having you lot ..so SS and Fi don't you dare bugger off cos we need you xx 

Oh by the way just got another BFN .. with a clearblue this time .. period is still nothing so don't know what to do now .. do I take Provera to make it come on properly ..and will that affect my blood tests that I am supposed to have next week testing my hormones? it is such a minefield ..think I will have to speak to the hospital tomorrow.. in some ways as much as I dearly want to see that positive ..it is nice to know where I am and know it is just my body being strange lol..

Right back to bed I think .. keep sane girlies 
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Oh Fi - I cried when I read you post, thank you so much for your vulnerability.

I am so sorry my comments hurt you, as that was not my intention. It was not until after I had posted that I too thought maybe I should have sent you a pm. I have great admeration for you and as I have said in the past feel very close to you. It was this that enabled me to be honest with you as the best friendships, whether physical or on-line, are based on total honesty. I really wanted to walk with you on your jouney and needed to tell you, as I felt a sense of dishonesty on my part.

Thank you once again for your vulnerability as it has helped me gain a greater insight into the feelings of those who are trying for subsequent children.

I too was tempted to run because I would hate to think I was making anyone elses jouney harder but I trust that this will strengthen our friendship. In terms of feeling rejected, please don't feel like that, if anything my comments are an indication of how much I value you. I could not have been honest with you if I did not.

I don't for a minute begrudge you your happyness with your current partner and totally understand that you would want to create something as beautifal as a child with him. Like you I have prayed for BFP's for many people here, including you. I hope more than anything that you get your BFP and if you still want me I would love to walk with you on your journey.

Love SS

P.S I really want to give you a proper big hug but will have to make do with an online version


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - I have uped your bubbles to the next set of 11s. 

Cat - Sorry about the BFN. I would not start the provera yet, just in case. If you do start using them I guess they will affect the results of the blood test. Desperately hoping this works for you, whether this cycle or next. 

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just wanted to add another angle ,that some mothers of secondary infertility, may have new relationships and have 
partners who have never had children, and a man has as much right to a child as the woman.
My DH for example has a son who he never wanted to leave, who he can only see once a fortnight and who lives 
very far away. There isnt a day goes by when his heart doesnt hurt to be with his child, I believe he strongly has 
the right to another child, being the lovely man he is , and believe me I've seen the opposite end of the spectrum where a dad is a waste of space.So maybe it can help to understand that it is not always just about the woman. My DH has every right to yearn for 
a family he comes home to every night and all the things yous and I dream of, hope that helps to see it from that
perspective too ,to any one who cares enough to share these sensitive feelings... 

SS Im really glad you were honest and youve hit the top in my respect ethics for your honesty, I hope it has helped you understand a little better and Im so glad were having such an honest chat, so productively too. I have few real friends in life but the ones I have are for life, as I need the sort of friends that are honest and discuss what they really feel and tell me it how it is etc.. then I know I can trust them.. yes it was upsetting but it has opened a door that was praying on my mind anyway so that can only be good...
And hopefully it may help others who "quietly" feel these things to have an understanding too, I need to understand their feelings just as they mine.Wish I could give you a real hug back and I hope your feeling heaps better today, my a/f has come which prob made me more sensitive to the issue lol ...... look forward to many more chats with you hun xx


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - Great point, I had not thought of it from the mans perspective. 
Also when you get your BFP you already know your DH will be a fantastic father.

About to go out for they day so chat with you again tonight or tomorrow.

SS


----------



## cleg

glad you two are still talking bout this then you can get it all out in the open, i think you are both extremely brave + great that you have both come out the other side,

Fi's point about one partner already having children is spot on, my DP already has 2 children who he does not see, they are at the age where they have made the choice sadly for DP  + i would hate that someone thought that we were being greedy because for the past 41/2yr i have that maternal instinct kicking up a stink inside of me every day crying out to be a mum,

there are lots of angles to IF + T's journey just go's to show how with the turn of a hand things change, we all stand united through IF

Cat so sorry this is turning out to be a mare for you hunny, i dont have any advice as i aint really that knowledgable in all things A/F but want to send you some 's

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## cleg

Fi you done your temps this morning hunny ??


----------



## Davis

Fi - any news? Has the fat lady sung so to speak or are you still holding out hope?

Wow - I missed a hot discussion and just wanted to tell you my perspective. This is more for myself I guess as I have drawn so much strength from this site over the years and feel that I need to come here to talk about the pain of IF as it can feel so utterly isolating sometimes. I dont want to feel like I am upsetting anyone by being here.

I have a wonderful little boy conceived after 5 years of IF treatment eventually through IVF. The journey was emotional, painful and expensive. During that time all I did was say 'please God just one baby thats all I ask'. And I was blessed in the end and thought no more.

Then I got pregnant naturally whilst breast feeding. But as I only ever got my af about 2 or 3 times a year prior to the birth of my baby and was breast feeding never in a million years thought it would happen again I didnt know I was pregnant until my waters broke. 

I gave birth to a tiny fetus on the loo at about 2am whilst my DH and DS slept. I held it in my hand, shocked and watched it die. I didnt know what to do with my baby. I couldnt flush it down the loo, I was crying uncontrollably and bleeding alot. I managed to wake DH with the terrible news but was rambling and making no sense at all - still I managed to wrap my baby in a scarf and place it in an antique tin. I then started fainting. DH called friends to come and babysit our sleeping son and while we were waiting I repeatedly came in and out of consciousness. I had a series very, very fast dreams about my life then left my body and floated around the house but heard my DH yelling at me and thought oops Im in trouble better get back. I came too with the ambulance staff administering oxygen. I was rushed to hospital and given a blood transfusion. Whilst waiting for a D&C I was left in a maternity ward. I went hysterical and they moved me to an empty infants ward! 

My heart was wrenched from my body and a void sits there now. I can not possibly explain the pain and utter trauma of what I went through. Almost a year later I got pregnant again and one week after the anniversary of my first m/c I m/c again. However this time I spent 3 months agonising over whether I would m/c or not. Everyone told me to relax - I had no m/c symptoms. In the end I went to the hospital and demanded an early scan. They did not find a heartbeat. I watched my DH burst into tears and sob but remained cold and level headed. It was just another horrible part of my IF journey.

So yes I have a wonderful child and if I never have another I will still feel blessed. But I still have a deep longing for the babies I have lost and the child to come. This will be my last year of trying. I cannot go on anymore. I am in therapy with an IF specialist to try to come to terms with the deep seated hatered I have of my body for failing me as a woman. And when my DS asks were his brothers and sisters are I smile and explain that not everyone has them. And smile when people tell me to have more children just as I did when they use to tell me I should have children. 

We all have a story to tell and share a common longing. Sorry this is so long but like I said I need to come here to talk as I have nobody else!
Ba
x


----------



## cleg

oh Ba  's


----------



## Davis

Oh forgot what I came on here for. I have a question:
I was told on CD23 that I would ov anytime over the next 24-48hours - so CD 23 - CD25. Then on CD27 had what I think were ov pains. Although I dont get my bloods back until Tuesday so still dont know if I did ov, presuming I did when should I test?? 14 days from CD23, CD24, CD25 or CD27??
Confused so any ideas would be great.
Ba
x


----------



## cleg

right if you ov 24-36hrs after CD23 i would count from CD24 the inbetweeny, does that make sense ??   or if you wanna be on the safe side count from CD 27


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba ..hun I am sitting here crying my eyes out thinking of the pain you have gone through .. how horrendous for you to have gone through all that   ..I hope you are blessed with another baby hun x  

I think we should campaign for better care for women going through miscarriage .. to put you on a maternity ward is just horrendous .. I think the care on maternity wards also is awful all of my friends who have given birth in Northampton have felt completely abandoned once they have given birth .. no information .. they treat you as if you know everything ..and bite your head off when you ask questions ..like what do you do with your baby when you go to the loo/have a shower etc .. where the loo is ... basic things that should be advised to everyone .. why not have a pack on each locker ..a laminated information sheet ..so it is hygienic and can be cleaned etc..it is not rocket science is it ..it makes me so cross .. when I had one of my miscarriages I was put on a ward where women were having abortions .. that hurt too .. it felt like a knife through my heart when I heard of the callous way they were talking about disposing of their child ..because it didn't suit them at that time  

Fi ..Sorry the nasty witch got you   ..mine has completely stopped now so god knows what is going on .. it totally messes your head up...I am obviously not pregnant after yet another negative so just wish the blob would hurry up and arrive properly so I can get on with these blood tests and more clomid ..

Cleg ..thanks for the hug hun .. I feel a bit low today but have been watching all the girly dvds my friend lent me .. and have been watching them in bed .. feeling sorry for myself ha ha ..I am really tired today weary of the constant battle to get preggars ..but know I can't give up ...but wonder how long the road is ..its a shame we can't see into the future ... cos If I could see that I would still be doing this in 18 months time with no success I am not sure I would bother .. I would lick my wounds ..mourn the loss of my hopes and dreams and look to foster/adopt.. but the need to carry your own child is so strong it drives you to carry on despite the fact it hurts so much every month.. 

God ignore me ..miserable old bag that I am ..ha ha .. 
right off for the second half of the film.. 
Hi to Sukie..Rosie ..and everyone else.. havn't heard from Madame Clomid for a long time hope she is ok x 
Cat x 
Davis ..I would do from day 27 ..it will only drive you mad otherwise testing every day .. trust me I know ha ha


----------



## Davis

Thanks Cleg & Cat. Was feeling very nausious this morning and got all excited until I remembered the half a bottle of wine I drank last night  

Here's a joke for you:

A woman and a man driver are involved in a horrific collision, but amazingly both escape completely unhurt - though their cars are written off. 
As they crawl out of the wreckage, the man sees the woman is strikingly beautiful. Then the woman turns to the man and gushes breathily: 'That's incredible - both our cars are demolished but we're fine. It must be a sign from God that we are meant to be together!'
Sensing a promise, the man stammers back, 'Oh yes, I agree with you completely!'
The woman goes on, 'And look, though my car was destroyed, this bottle of wine survived intact, too! It must be another sign. Let's drink to our love!'
'Well, OK!' says the man, going with the moment. She offers him the bottle, so he downs half of it and hands it back.
'Your turn,' says the man.
'No, thanks,' says the woman, 'I think I'll just wait for the police.'

Can you tell Im meant to be doing work for my DH again?  
Ba
x


----------



## cleg

Ba    good one like it very much   + yes you can tell you are busy by the way


----------



## Davis

I have to do end of year tax returns for everyone of his employees and it doesnt add up and was due yesterday. Ahhh. I hate numbers its not my thing.


----------



## cleg

have you actually told DH you cant count


----------



## Davis

Yes but he presumes that because I am a woman and worked in an office that I can type and add. But I make advertising for a living and he just doesnt get that its not the same??


----------



## cleg

Davis its not your fault then hunny, you tried to warn him  

Fi hunny i just read your last diary entry + im thinking of you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha .. I would be no good at that .. I get confused when anyone mentions numbers lol   all I know is I don't like odd ones  

good luck with that Ba ..
Cat x

P.s thanks for my bubbles ..can I be cheeky and ask for one more ...odd number alert


----------



## cleg

oh hey do you just ask for bubs on this thread  can i have some pllllllleeeeeeeeesssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  

blew you some Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Cleg ..well I do when I get an odd one ..before the palpitations set in ha ha .. 
Cat x


----------



## cleg

my loves you are all ever so quiet tonight i hope you are all ok 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Davis your story is so sad and bears some similarities to mine , ( I think this is so theraputic for us to be able to share so much in this ff world, where we all somewhere connect...)

I got caught on clomid, and my babies heartbeat stopped at 11 weeks, I was given the choice of a D&C or to let nature take its course, because I didnt want to let my baby go I prolonged the agony and waited... nothing happened but conituous bleeding... after so many days they insisted I go in and have pessaries to end the pregnancy. I went in with a friend who stayed with me throughout and then went home. I was sure my stomach had started to swell that night and late that night I had the strangest feelings... well anyway I too started to bleed prefusely, was rushed in.I can remeber being shown into the hospital rooms toilet and being asked to sit on one of those cardboard trays.. I sat down and the blood filed the tray and even hit the walls opposite.. called the nurse and she started to panic a bit too,, was put on drip and monitered but never ended up needing transfusion. Next day I was given scan , had to sit in room with all the pregnant women too it was awful... they said scan showed baby was gone...
I then was able to start to grieve... but that night I went to toilet (bleeding had totally stopped) As I sat on toilet I felt the pressure of something coming down..  I caughtit in my hand , it was pure no blood.. I went out to my then DH in shock and tried to show 
it to him .. he just told me to go away and get rid of it and deal with it...I can remember sitting at the back of the room cradlig it in my arms and just rocking.. I thought I was going mad.. next morning I took it to my doctotrs and asked him if he could confirm it was my foetus(whilst in the waiting room a very pregnant lady came and sat next to me  I was thinking "hers is in her tummy , mine is in my bag!!! "thought I was going to loose the plot big time), 
The doctor assured me it was and asked me if Id like him to dispose of it . I was mortified and said Id take it home, it was my 
baby, So after hours and hours, of sitting there cradling it and saying goodbye (prob one of the most painful thing Ive ever done) i plucked up the courage to bury my baby in the garden.
Yes we all have stories to tell, and it feels good to share this now, hope thats ok..
I did only lose one baby and cant imagine the pain you and others have gone through to go through it again and again and some in such worse circumstances than I..
So many of you are so brave, I couldnt after that even contemplate re trying til this last 12 months, i didnt have the courage .. but now I have it means so much to me too.....


----------



## cleg

Fi   i cant believe you had to go through that, in fact i think it is so unfair that anyone has to deal with any loss, 

i am very lucky + have not had to deal with the loss of a child, when i read your experiences in life i appreciate how easy i have had it on my IF journey

you should all be terribly proud of yourselves


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS how you doing hun,hope your DH has cheered  up after yesterday and youve had a nice day out...  

Cleg couldnt agree more, the support we give each other can be priceless. I really hope your dream comes true ..
oh yeah my temp dropped from 36.1 right down to 33.9 overnight.. I guess that says it all, so Im all fired up for
next month.... 
Dont you dare belittle what youve gone through.. to wait so many years and still be waiting, must be
agony (look at moany guts here after just 2 months on clomid) you're one brave and courageous lady to still be able
to keep up the fight.. so there I've told you off!   

Davis, I wuld guess 10 to 14 days after you think you ovulated.. good luck hun, I really hope for you   

Cat, big hugs for you hun, I hope you find out where you stand soon , and still hope you get that BFP


----------



## Crazy Fi

And Hi to everyone else of course, sorry


----------



## cleg

Fi you make me smile with your words  + i will take note of your warning  bless ya


----------



## Rosie P

Ladies, I have been reading your stories and they have made me cry so much. I shan't go into details about my loss as I need to collect myself and make tea and try and shake this rotten migraine I've had all day (stupid for even being on the laptop I know, but I have to do my moddin). It really does show how you can never judge people by their picture or profile on here as we all come from a background of such different and emotional experiences.

The beauty of this site is that there are such diverse members. We have single ladies, same sex couple, people who have never had children and people who have, younger people and older people, etc, etc, and the one thing we have in common is the pain of our IF. Discussions like the one that has been going on helps us have understanding and compassion for eachother and in turn helps us support oneanother. I think you're a great bunch of girls - none of whom deserve to be going through any of this and the support you offer eachother (and me) is amazing. Anyway, just wanted to say that and hope it makes sense from someone with a horrid migraine and a blue gel patch stuck on her head.  

Must go now but speak to you all soon. Take care girls. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

Ba and Fi I cryed reading your posts if I could come and give you both a big hug I would, but it will have to be a virtual one  

Hi everyone I haven't had a chance to read through properly x

Love to you all

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Suskie Hun, how are you doing?
Karen,good luck for tomorrow, hope you manage a better nights kip tonight


----------



## Guest

Crazy Fi I'm good thanks not getting any   side effects yet form my drugs but I'm sure they'll be along soon. Hows you tonight?

Karen Good luck hunnie


----------



## cleg

appleton79 said:


> must still be in my system


course it is luv  well it better be cos thats been my excuse since started taking them     with your scan 

Sukie i didnt think i had any S/E but i have not been myself since starting these pills, was fine on the days taking them few hot flushes but nothing major but after that


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm good thanks hun, just recharging my batteries for month 3  
Will prob know more tomorrow am seeing a clairvoyant!!


----------



## Guest

Good luck 

Hope you find out more tommorow x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Anyhow, just had my orders, weve  never gone to bed without each other and my hubby is tired. Cant think of a safer place to be right now than snuggled right in to my big loving bear of a man . (Psssssst!.. He sleeps real deep, so if he's walking funny in the morning and cant find the remote, it'll be our secret girls    ) 
Only kidding have I ever mentioned how much I idolise my beautiful gentle man (Awww shucks Crazy Fi has come over all soppy and mushy!!) 

Nite nite ladies, take care, sweet dreams xx


----------



## cleg

nite sweetheart + you get a good nights kip


----------



## LisaBerts

Sorry I've just been trying to catch up!  

Loads of 's to go round by the sound of it.   been crying catching up!  I fortunately haven't suffered the loss of a baby and I'm greatful for that.  All our IF journeys become sooooo demanding!

I'm into my 2ww now and don't feel pregnant at all!  Although I know it's not over till the  sings!!

Lisa


----------



## cleg

well i'm sat here  with joy as my friend had her ickle girl at 9.50 weighing in at 8lb on the dot + i am sooooo pleased for her 

they both doing fine as new daddy just txt me now i cant wait to meet her, god i'm a soft  

Lisa i'm the same hun on my "2ww" + feel nothing but like you say it aint over till she shows up 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## dakota

Morning ladies,

Nice and early for me   got to leave for work in 10 and put me towles into wash, fingers crossed it will stay sunny so i can put them out when i get home   (gowd what a sad life i lead   )

Woke up this morning with a new determination!!! I feel back on track, my mind feels clear and i know what i have to do!! Ive lost 26lb so far  and i know i cant undo all that hard work, Ive done so well to get this far and now i feel ready for the net weight loss. Ive got my fruit for my dinner and im feeling a lot more positive.

Speak to you all later

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls,

Just been catching up with all your posts and heartbreaking stories.  Big  to all of you.  

It never ceases to amaze me how strong some people are and how much a person really can cope with.  I have so much admiration for you all and only hope that I can give back a little bit of the hope and support to you all that you give to me  

So........it's CD19 for me and am waiting patiently (yeah - who am I kidding !?) for the nurse to call me with the results of my 2nd blood test on Friday.  Apparently they will determine whether this cycle will be abandoned (have kinda resigned myself to the fact that it will) and what happens about upping my dose to 150mg - really hope I don't have to wait for an app with my cons first cos that takes ages !

So sorry for those of you who got a BFN or the witch this weekend - good luck for the next cycle      Good luck for those still to test  

Love,

Nix.


----------



## twinsmum

Hi Ladies,

I haven't had a change to catch up with the post over the weekend as I had a crazy one. I was at a bachelor's eve on Friday, Got home at around 1.00am, left home as early as 8am the next morning to a friends wedding ans as my DH was the bestman, we couldn't leave the reception till about 10.30pm and we got back home just before mid night. Fab!!

As I am not much of a party animal, I was down with cold and head ache on sunday.

Hope everyone, is fine and all had a good week end

talk to you later

Twinsmum


----------



## Nix76

Me again....

Just spoke to hospital and am a bit confused now (it don't take much girls !!)

WHen I had bloods done on CD12 (last Monday) my Oestrogen level was 269, just been told that I hadn't ovulated and the level was 353 on Friday so they have said to go back in tomorrow for another scan.  She said that it has to get to 600 for  viable egg.

Is it likely that it will all change this late in the month? Am now on CD 19 ?!?!?

I had kinda accepted this month as a write off, so drunk too much this weekend and now panicking in case it's all still ok!

All these levels really confuse me  

Nix.


----------



## Kiah

Morning all!  Well it is at the moment but it will probably be afternoon by the time I post this    

Well after by BFN this cycle I have to admit I took a couple of much needed days off work to lick my wounds, that and I just couldn't face the world    Going to have to toughen up a bit to survive this journey me thinks     and today is my first day back and I am really not looking forward to going in.  Had started to cheer up over the weekend but now I am back down in the dumps    Probably didn't help that I spent this morning in ASDA and didn't buy anything deliciously tasty as I need to lose this clomid half stone for my hols    I did however buy a chicken so that I can do a big roast Sunday lunch next Sunday if I stick to my healthy eating the rest of the week - ahh food the best incentive I'v found to stick to a diet!!!!   Yea I know    But I have found it works for me, mostly good with a little bad to look forward to   

Nix - Hmmmm, can't help you.  My clinic measure progesterone levels rather than oestrogen levels for ovulation so it doesn't really mean anything to me, sorry!  But I wouldn't worry about drinking, I would say its more crucial not to drink AFTER ovulation rather than before as that is obviously when your wee embie would be developing.      for tomorrow!!!

Twinsmum - Poor you not feeling so good, hope you feel better soon  

Nikki - Glad to hear you have a new found positivity today   and hope you got your towels out okay  

Fi - We have hardly ever gone to bed without each other, only when I have not gone to bed at all because when I was at uni I used to study best through the night.  What I did love though was when I had finished studying and DH was still in bed and getting in and snuggling up with him when I was absoloutly shattered    Mind you he had a habit of wrapping up in the quilt like a hot dog so I usually had to fight my way through that first    Good luck with the clairvoyant, you will have to let us know what she says! oh and dare I ask....erm, where is the the remote control today      and can DH still walk    

Cat - How are you doing today?  Has AF got you properly yet?

Rosie - Hows the head, had to laugh at the mental image of the blue forehead patch  

Cleg and Lisa          Hope you guys are both hanging in there!

Hi to everyone I have missed!  

I am off to have a diet coke - fizzy juice, caffeine and artificial sweetners all in the same glass   I am going to make the most of my break    

Matty

Oh look I was right it is afternoon now!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please?  My name is Lindsey I'm 33 years old, I have just started my 3rd cycle of Clomid.  I have had 2 ICSI @ Holly House one BFN and one BFP which sadly ended in an Ectopic.  Two cycles of clomid, 1 BFN and 1 BFP which again ended in an Ectopic.  I have since been referred back to my local NHS hospital where I am having my 3rd cycle of Clomid, but this time under close supervision.  I started last Tuesday and go this Thursday for a scan and an injection.  What is the injection for?  Is it a trigger shot like on IVF to give eggs a final boost?

Feeling quite hopeful but also scared because I have been told that because I have had 2 Ectopic i'm at a greater risk of another.  I still sometimes post on the Holly House website but I feel a bit of a fraud because no longer having treatment with them, but have made some wonderful friends over the last 18 months.

Thanks

Lins
xx


----------



## Nix76

Matty - that's what confused me !  The nurst said it was a testoserone test, but then when I called this morning for results she started talking about oestrogen !?!?  

Lins - welcome to the clomid gang !  So sorry to hear about your ectopics   I have a trigger shot too (pregnyl) and I think that it is to do with ovulating!  Someone will be along soon to explain better than me !

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. Well BFN again this morning .. I am going for the record of how many preg tests to do in one cycle .. period is non existent hospital have said to take Provera to bring it on ..I am wondering whether to leave it a couple of days just to doubly make sure ..although prob kidding myself as with the thyroid problem I prob wouldn't have got pregnant anyway !

Hope you are all ok today x 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Hope you're all well today?

Matty, thanks feeling a bit better today. Have to go to the docs tomorrow so I will mention it whilst I'm there, although I'm sure he'll say just hormones so will have to grin and bear it. Yes the blue gel strip isn't the best look and you'd certainly feel daft wearing it out.

Nix, I'm not sure about the oestrogen levels, but I'm sure there is a chance you may ov yet as some cycles I ov'd as late as cd25 so don't give up. Also don't worry about the drink, as long as you don't binge drink often you should be ok with occasionally letting your hair down a bit, it's more important to take it easy with the drink after ov. 

Hi Lins, welcome to the Clomid board. I've never had the trigger injection so again can't tell you much about it, but from what I've read from other ladies on here it sounds like it just ensures ov happens a bit more precisely that the clomid alone. Good luck hun, I hope it works for you without having another ectopic.  

Cat, sorry you got another   BFN!   I personally would leave it another couple of days just in case you've had late implantation. I've read posts from ladies who have tested 16dpo and got BFN and 17dpo got BFP, so it can occasionally happen like that. Might be worth waiting just to be on the safe side. Such a rotten rollercoaster isn't it and when AF keeps you waiting it's like she's rubbing salt in. Good luck hun.

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is well? 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## dakota

Hi girls,

Matty ~ Just hung me towels out   Why is it some mornings you can wake up and see things a bit more clearly?  

Fi ~ Im terrible when it comes to going to bed. I can quite happily come to bed and leave DP watching telly. But if he deciedes he's off to bed even if its early im up there like a shot. He thinks its so funny. I dont know why i cant just sit downstairs on my own. I can when im on my own in the house    

Cat ~   sorry its a BFN. But id hold out a few more days. You never know  

Lins ~ Hi hunni, welcome to this crazy thread   Sorry to hear of your etopics, i couldnt imagine what that must be like for you   Good luck for this cycle    

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok

Nikki xx


----------



## Davis

Hi girls

Well reading the posts it is amazing to see so many others who have been through the same and worse as you - it really helps me not to feel so alone because sometimes I do feel like it is easy for everyother woman except me. So big  . You have all helped me tremendously.

Well I am feeling confident about this cycle today - tomorrow is a different story! Has anyone else felt nauseous on clomid cycles? I dont remember it with the last two but I know that my head can do funny things to me. And I also feel like if I mention it I will in some way put a curse on it.  

Cat - was it you who felt waves of nausea last cycle? Sorry I have a terrible memory.

Dakota - read your diary and have to say its all looking very promising for you. Think we are due to test around the same time?

Lins - welcome your in the right place

SS - how are you? 

Big hellos to everyone else. DH just came home and found me on here and said let me guess your on a baby site! Im getting a bad reputation me thinks?

Ba
x


----------



## dakota

Hi Davis,

I feel nauseous every month at different times, strangely not this month while taking clomid   so a little unsure.

Im cd29 due to test sunday, but dont know if i will or not if af hasnt shown up. Why is it we analise every little thing?   my boobs didnt feel tender today but then decieded to do 20 min on the trampoline and had to hold them as they really hurt bouncing up and down (they dont usually when im jumping) so off my brain goes again  

When are you due to test hun?

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P

Ba, I used to get the nausea really bad some cycles and then not at all others. On the BFP one I got a little bit for an hour on 2 consecutive days but no other symptoms at all - just to really mess with your head. Clomid really is a bug head  sometimes!



dakota said:


> my boobs didnt feel tender today but then decieded to do 20 min on the trampoline and had to hold them as they really hurt bouncing up and down (they dont usually when im jumping) so off my brain goes again


Nikki, I got a fab sportsbra that was featured on Oprah once as I was having terrible boob ache when trying to exercise. They don't move at all in this bra. I'll try and find the name out for you if you want?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## angelus

Hello!
Found this site and am absolutely thrilled that there is somewhere I can find some support! 
This whole fertility issue makes you feel really isolated . Been having a really bad time with it. The hospital put me on 50mg clomid and then set me up on the tracking trail. Had 3 scans which showed there was no activity. The 4th one showed signs that am egg had been released so we were thrilled.   Had day 23 progesterone bloods done which didn't confirm ovulation so we were sad again. 
...Then came the shock.....The hospital then informed me that I could no longer take clomid as they would no longer be providing the clomid tracking service. Gutted !!!  We sank to new depths of sadness and I was so upset. I felt it was really cruel to start a woman off of treatment and then take it away after 1 month. We were then shocked as AF arrived a few days later. Exactly 2 weeks since they had seen a collapsed follicle on the scan. My doctor told us it was just brought on by hormones and was unrelated to the clomid. I rang the fertility nurse who told us it was a shock but great news and to carry on with the clomid for next few months without scans as it must have worked. As you can imagine its been a hell of a week. Emotions like a rollercoaster, but they led me to you girls.

looking forward to being in your gang!!

C.xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya girls,

      I cant believe it,on fri when i was last here there wasnt even a page full,u can talk 

  Im in need of some advice,ive messed up with the clomid and im gutted.

I should take it cd2-6 but i got confused and took it on cd1.I dont know if i should just take it to cd5 now or carry on to cd6? Any advice?

    I bet its not gonna work at all now. 

  Will catch up with everyone later.xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Angelus. Welcome to FF and the Clomid board. Wow, it sounds like you've really been through some ups and downs recently. Some ladies (like me) have no tracking at all. I used a combination of Ovulation Predictor Kits, charting my Basal Body Temps and checking other signs of ov to indicate whether or not I'd ov'd, and I did 6 cycles out of 8. Wishing you the best of luck and you will find lots of support from the lovely ladies here.

Max, don't lose heart hun. Some consultants like people to take it days 2-6, some days 3-7 and some day 5-9, so I think as long as you're taking the 5 tablets (or over 5 days if you're on more than 1 tablet) it should still do it's job. I think being one day out won't ruin things. Sometimes at the beginning I mistook my correct days due to spotting and not knowing when to count as CD1, and it didn't seem to make a difference whether I ov'd or not. Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

ey up gals 

just popping in to see how you all are +  to any new ladies who have joined the thread i will/try to catch up on your news promise 

i think the A/F is on her way for me ladies got that heavy feeling  oh well crack on with next month ey gals 

thinking of you all  + 's

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

Had a nice day out on Sunday and have only just been able to get on the computer.

Fi and Ba - Cried when I read your stories, you are both very brave. Thank you for sharing.

Cat - I would be tempted to wait a couple of days just in case.

Max - Don't worry, as long as you take them for the 5 days I am sure it will be ok. Some people do take it from cd1-5.

Nix - Same day as you and just waiting. Last month I ovulated on cd21 so ther may still be hope for your cycle. Thinking of you.

Hi Lins - I live really close to you. The injection HCG or common name Pregnol causes the follicle to release the egg- ovulation. I am assuming you are at Southend Hospital. Who is your consultant?

Angelus - My DH comes from East Susses so we are often there. I can't beilve your hospital is doing that to you - very unfair. Could you ask to go to another local NHS hospital as you have a right to choose between local hospitals - your GP should be able to help you with this. If not lets hope trying it on your own works. All the best.


DH is pestering me for the laptop so will have to go.

SS


----------



## Guest

Hi girls another super quick one!  I seem to be rushing everywhere at the mo 
Well I'm off to visit my family in N.Ireland on Thurs for a long week end so I'll be able to get on more as I can use my dad's computer I promise to pull my socks up) 
Hi and good luck to the girls just joined 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi everyone..

Welcome Lins and Angelus, you've come to the right place

Not up for doing personals right now, but just wanted to say Hi, 
Oh and had consultation with clairvoyant today, some stuff real spooky, but could not predict whether I'd have baby or not, just told me I was trying, then told me off for obsessing about it. All without me opening my mouth ( a rare occurence I must say!) Named my oldest DD by first and middle name, and asked me why she saw twins around her, I told her she had been a twin... and loads more.. Oh yeah she touched on some sad stuff ( too long a story) but knew loads about it and also told me my DH's first name and the
nick name his nan used to call him.... about 70% accurate.... (she cant do personals that Fi, but she can still bloody rabbbit!)

Hope you girls on 2ww wait give us some BFP's (Cleg dont give up yet !)

Matty, cat and any other BFN;s lets just pick each other up and soldier on for the next round,we can do it girls!!

Suskie have a great weekend


----------



## dakota

Hi ladies,

Rosie ~ that would be fab if you could find out the name, thank you  

Angelus ~ Hi hun and welcome aboard   I'm not having any monitering at all. I have been prescribed 2 cycles worth and currently on my 2ww. Hang on in there, and like rosie said there are ways you can see if you've ovualted.  

Max ~ I wouldnt worry hun. As long as you take it over 5 days i dont think it should hurt  

Sukie ~ hows you hun? Have a good time in N Ireland (mmmm guiness & tia maria  )

Fi ~ Hi hun, Sounds like it went well. Im seriously considering seeing someone, just plucking up the courage  

Huggles
Nikki xx

SS ~ Hey hunni, me and DP argue over the PC   I usually win  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P

Nikki, it's an Enell sports bra and it's great. There's not much holds these babies in place when I'm exercising, but with that they stayed put. It was about £36 (did a search on the net) but well worth it!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## dakota

Thanks rosie   i shall have a look

Dont know what happend to pc  think i was blowing to many bubbles   it keeps crashing


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks for all my bubbles xxxx
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi

Thanks for you lovely messages.  Will take me a while to get up to speed with names etc.  but you are all in my thoughts.  

Shootingstar - yes I have now been referred back to Southend following Ectopic and am seeing a Mr Phillip Hagan, seems very nice.

Feeling a bit sick today and have had tummy aches, can't remember if I had that before with Clomid.  Only on 50mg.  I am getting quite nervous about scan on Thursday, I always worried with IVF and scans just in case I hadn't responded which I suppose is normal.

Take care all

Lins
xx 

PS Thanks for my bubbles


----------



## dakota

Morning ladies,

Well today i have woken up with a swollen belly. Not sure why, but these things happen i suppose.

Day off today, so going to get my housework out the way. My friend and her daughter are coming over about 11am so going to have a walk up the park. My mum gave me a pedometer yesterday so going to see how many steps i can do today  

My car has its mot today. I hope it passses as i dont really want to be spending any money on it, if you know what i mean.

Hope everyone has a nice day

P.s Your welcome lins, Its one big emotional rollercoaster of a journey ttc. Good luck for thurs    

Nikki xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning my lovelies!

Well, went along for my 3rd scan today and was very shocked to be told that I now had a 20.1mm egg and good thick lining, so had my pregnyl jab and it's all systems go!  I was so shocked - had resigned myself to this month being a write off !!

My DH said that my eggs must be fuelled by alcohol cos I was so convinced it hadn't worked, went out this weekend and just went for it !!

How you all doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## cleg

goodluck with the scan Nix 

hope you ladies are ok today + for those waiting to start the next bout, C'MON GIRLS this is the month   

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Nix76

Oooooh, just noticed all my bubbles !

Thank you whoever has been blowing hard !

Will blow some back  - who's on a lucky number though ?!?!.

Nix


----------



## twinsmum

Hello all,
How is everyone  today? 

Nix, Congrats, I hope it all goes well for you.


A big wellcome to the newbies. This is definitely the place to be. And good luck to you.

Now , I am on Cycle day 13 and I am not sure when to expect ovulation, It doesn't seem that i have ovulated yet. I notice I was wet yesterday and today but nothing stretchy. (sorry TMI)
Are there signs , I need to watch out for?  I had some pain in lower abdomen yesterday.
I have stopped taking the Herbs at the moment but didn't take it back because when tried to take back the guy at the Acc place wasn't keen on giving a refund. I am sticking to the acupuncture for now and after Clomid. I will go back to the herb.

Does anyone know if I have to stop acupuncture about the time of ovulation or does it not matter.  I have been having some annoying head ache, since clomid. Is that normal?  

Anyone on Cycle day 13 today?

Anyways, You all have a great day. I will talk to you later.
Cheers


----------



## cleg

hi twinsmum

i would have thought that the accupuncturist would have known weather it be best to continue with sessions if they know bout your TX/clomid ? maybe you could ask them too + i'm sure someone will help or you could pop onto the complementary therapies board for some more info hun heres the link 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

goodluck with the BMS hun 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## dakota

I was trying to blow nix but my pc kept crashing   got to 1000 and had to stop


----------



## Nix76

Thanks huN!

Have blown you up a bit more - really hope I haven't ruined a lucky number or anything  

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P

twinsmum said:


> Does anyone know if I have to stop acupuncture about the time of ovulation or does it not matter. I have been having some annoying head ache, since clomid. Is that normal?


Twinsmum, just wanted to let you know that you don't have to stop acupuncture after ov. Some ladies continue once the become pg, but I didn't but did have a session before I had tested and was pg but didn't know it. Unfortunately clomid can bring on lots of strange side effects as 'normal', but I always say there is no normal with clomid! Headaches could be a result of all the hormones pumping around because of the clomid. Good luck.

Hi everyone else and thank you to whoever has bumped up my bubbles. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## twinsmum

Hi Rosie, Congratulations I noticed your BP.I hope you are not feeling to tired. Thanks for your reply to my post, that was helpful


Hello everyone else. 

What are the ovulation symptoms? Does anyone know? My FSh has always been normal, which I think means I ovulate  but I need to know when so that we can BD/Bsm.
What does BSM means, I am just assuming it means the same as BD?

and lots of stick baby dust to all.


Talk later
Twinsmum


----------



## max_8579

HIYA.

  Cat-How are you getting on hun? i havent caught up yet.x

        Fi-hope your ok hun, 

  Nix76-How are you getting on hun? i still havent caught up after wkend as we had plasterers in and its like a bomb site,hope your ok.x

  Hi matty-sorry about your bfn hun,good luck next cycle. 

Nikki p-where are you and how are you getting on hun? 

Sukie-hope you have a nice weekend away and good luck with the ivf. 

Hiya to rosie,cleg,lisa,lins,dakota,davis,angelus,ss, & twinsmum-hope your all doing ok and keeping your chins up best you can.xx

Thanks for your support messages regarding my clomid mess up,lets hope its ok.

  Im on cd5 2day is anyone else around the same time? I feel right dosy as i keep 4getting things and i cant even catch up on here as when i go to reply to someone i keep 4getting  Im sure its the clomid. xxx


----------



## nikki p




----------



## nikki p

hi max Ive just typed a long post and Ive lost it!!!! ARRRRH! I'm fine thanks hun. How are you? Hows the clomid treating you? I cant keep up with you ladies!!!!   ha ha. i went to see my midwife today and we've got our scan on Friday. I'm excited but nervous at the same time. i don't know we stress trying to get pregnant then stress even more when we are!!! we did have an early scan at 6wks because i kept having cramps but ball we could see was a little tiny dot, but we could see the heart beat. so I'm just praying that everything will be ok. my DH is totally amazing and so are all my family and friends. Work are being quite arsey with me but i really don't care!!!! Hope your ok hun and that you get your bfp real soon. You so deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota

Evening ladies,

How are we all?

I still have tender nipples and they are itchy   

Nikki p ~ You have many years of stressing ahead of you   My mum still stresses now and im 23  

Max ~ Good luck for this cycle    

Twinsmum ~ My signs this time were tender ovaries and a tender cervix. Ive never experienced this before so its good to know clomid is doing its job   

Hi to everyone else
dont know where everyone is hiding this evening?  

Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls just a quick one as I am babysitting at the moment .. they are all bathed and tucked up in bed ..so making the most of the peace now .. 

Got another BFN this morning so have started taking the provera to make me have AF so I can get those blood tests done and get on with the next cycle .. 

Hello to all the newbies x
Will try and talk more tomorrow x
Night night 
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Good evening ladies!
Been out shopping today and got... digital thermometer for those BBT results. Wheat head bag to warm the womb! Folic acid ( hospital neglected to advise me of that one! ) Have ditched the conventional lubricant  as I read it was no good and now I'm all kitted up ready for this cycle! 
Am on CD6 so taken the last clomid today.
Thanks girls for all the tips and warmth from you all since joining this. It makes such a difference.

Lots of love to you all.

XXX


----------



## dakota

Hi angelus,

Whats the wheat bag for? same sort of thing as an hot water bottle?

Have yo tried preeseed? Its a recommended lubricant. Ive been taking folic acid for 3 yrs solid. But not once has GP or hospital mentioned taking it.   Not all woman realise.

Glad to hear your sounding positive

Good luck hun    

Nikki xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi angelus,

        Im on cd5 and take my last clomid 2nite,we could compare symptoms and all that,ovulation pains and stuff.x  

    Hiya nikki p,glad everythings going ok for you.let me know how ur scan goes hun.Im on my 2nd clomid cycle now and i messed it up as i should av took it cd2-cd6,i got mixed up and started on cd1.But lots of lovely ladies on here av said it shouldnt make a difference.I hope its ok.

      Anyway hun,stay in touch and take care.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Hi Nikki P, glad all is going well for you and good luck with scan xx

Max, I'm 2 days behind you, CD 3 today

Matty,you make me laugh I love your humour, hope your well

Angelus, you go girl and good luck

Cat lets hope they sort you quickly, so you get your long awaited BFP soon

Cleg how you feeling today hun?

Sounding good Dakota

And NIx, shows you should never give up eh! will have fingers crossed for you both


----------



## max_8579

Hi dakota,

      How are you? Where are you in your cycle? was just wondering with your sore itchy boobs hun.x 

  Hi fi,we can compare aches and pains then hun.good luck hun.


----------



## angelus

Dakota - Apparently Chinese medical professionals recommend it to keep a warm womb. Works the same as hot water bottle but the sensation is slightly different as the wheat bag seems to disperse the heat all over your tummy rather than in one spot!

Max - I've got so many symptom that I'm sure I have multiple personality disorder as there are just too many for one woman!!!

Off to bed now for an early night  ( Just for the fun of it !!! )

xxxx


----------



## max_8579

Night night everyone xxx


----------



## dakota

Morning ladies,

Max ~ Im on CD31 today   Its starting to send me    

Nix ~ Good luck hun  

Fi ~ good luck this cycle  

Angelus ~ I will have to look into it more. Im a bit wary as ive read somewhere about heat on the womb is a bad thing with a hot water bottle, so ill do a little more research  

Hello to everyone else, just a quickie before i go to work

Nikki xx


----------



## Davis

Hi all

Dakota - itchy nips - thats it I convinced its gonna be a BFP for you! I had the most itchy nips with my little boy it drove me insane (trying to scratch in public places). 

Well bloods confirmed ov so of course I did an early test and got a negative!  
So angry with myself as I told myself I wouldnt test until 14dpo from my latest posible ov date. Instead I tested 12dpo from my earliest ov date. Does that make sense? Anyway now I am sure that this cycles hasnt worked.

DS off to hospital today for his big test and I am a mental stressed out mess so talk to you all later
Ba
x


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Hope you dont mind me joining in!

I am on CD15 of my first cycle of clomid (plus metformin, menogon injections and pregnyl injection and some other tablets for the next 2weeks!!............the consultant must get a cut from the chemical firms!!!)

But I have go really bad crampy pains and am a bit worried, has anybody else suffered the same sort of thing??

Wish everybody loads of luck

Sharry xxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls !!

Sharry - welcome hun and good luck !!!  Lots of girls seem to get crampy pains - I got lots in my last cycle.

Just about to run into a very dull meeting, so just a quickie.  Hope you're all doing OK and keeping  

First day of the BMS marathon last night - I feel so much more relaxed this month, let's hope it lasts!  

Nix


----------



## twinsmum

Sharry said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you dint mind me joining in!
> 
> I am on CD15 of my first cycle of claimed (plus metformin, mention injections and progeny injection and some other tablets for the next 2weeks!!............the consultant must get a cut from the chemical firms!!!)
> 
> But I have go really bad cramp pains and am a bit worried, has anybody else suffered the same sort of thing??
> 
> Wish everybody loads of luck
> 
> Sherry xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Good morning to you all.
> Sherry, Welcome Hun and all the best. Regarding the cramps, I wouldn't worry, We all react to claimed differently.
> 
> Nix, I noticed that you are on line, how are you today? Happy BMS Girl!!!!
> 
> Davis, Thanks for last night and good luck with your DS apt today. try to relax.
> Dakota, sounds like it is your month, fingers crossed for you and sticky baby dust to you and all of us.
> 
> To all, have a good day, The weather is absolutely gorgeous, not a Good day to come to work but bills have got to be paid.
> 
> talk to you later
> 
> Twinsmum


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am sitting at work feeling full of guilt...as I just had one of my closest friends phone up and tell me she was pregnant after trying for two months ..and all I could think was why not me .. it made me feel such a failure ... and as happy as I am for her I know I am going to find it really really hard being around her .. and now she is on a campaign for me to get pregnant .. sometimes it just doesn't happen like that tho does it .. sat here and cried and feel like crying still .. want to go home and curl into a ball  ... I hate this life ..
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Cat  

Don't feel guilty darling - what you feeling is totally natural and I think all us IF'ers have felt like it at some point.

Wish there was something I could do or say to make you feel better 

Are you able to go home - claim you're not well or something ?

Nix xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat,

It just brings it home that sort of thing doesn't it, especially when it's so close. Think the best thing is to let your self feel what you 
need to feel and let it out. Don't for goodness sake feel guilty, if the roles were reversed I'm sure your friend would feel the same.Just be honest with yourself and the feelings your going through right now,and you'll find a place for it where you can handle it better.(I went through a flip when my DD told me she was preg (how awful??)Bit if I'm being honest , I did. But once 
I'd found a place for it I'm now fine (thank goodness) and looking forward to it.But I felt so ashamed,for not sharing her joy honestly at that crucial time.
Loads of                  to you Cat, just don't be hard on your self hun,and at times it like salt in the wounds....
Just try and hold on to the fact that it will be your turn, and you will be shouting from the rooftops (especially now they have found that crucial factor to help you on your journey xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks you lovely lot   ..I am sitting here    ..I seem to do that a lot at work nowadays .. feel like an emotional wreck.. I was doing so well since my BFN as well..

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon!

Well I have a couple of legitimate days off work today and so far have only done some exercise this morning and then watched This Morning and now on to Loose Women    Was going to go to the gym but AF is being particularly cruel and evil this month so the thought of pouring myself into lycra just does not appeal to me (or anyone else at the gym  ).  

Cat  -     I hope that you are doing ok.  I wish that I had some wonderful words of wisdom on how to cope with these situations but I have to admit I tend to react in exactly the same way as you.  You really have NOTHING to feel guilty about, its an extremely difficult place we are  in right now and as you have mentioned your BFN is only days in the past.  Although I would say someting to your friends if she continues on her "campaign", as you just don't need the stress of that as well! Oh and crying is most definately permited!

Nix - I hope you managed to stay awake in your meeting   and that they at least brightened it up with some biscuits    

Ba -     on their way to yours!!!  Don't give up hope just yet, as you said you tested two days early of your earliest possible date so there is still hope for you yet    

Dakota/Angelus - There seems to be a lot of debate on here about heat over your womb area.  From what I have read it seems ok before ovulation but the debate starts after ov as too hot and it can be detrimental to your embies but at the same time some folk are also advised that a warm rather than a hot water bottle/wheatbag can help with implantation    Its very confusing and I have to admit I did er on the side of caution and didn't use any heat (but did keep my abdomen covered at all times to keep it cosy) just in case.  I am in NO WAY an expert, just picked up bits and bobs from here!  Hopefully Natasha will be along with some words of wisdom   BUt you could try searching for it on here - like I said I have read a lot of different opinions.  I kind of feel that whatever you do you have to be happy with it so you reduce the "what ifs" if you get a BFN  


Sharry - Welcome!  Hope you are doing ok!

Hi to Rosie, Fi, Max...and anyone else who I have forgotten   Hope everyone is well!

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Matty .. I am just comfort eating now .. have eaten half a green and blacks dark choc and orange bar .. a packet of smokey bacon crisps ... an egg custard tart .. a bowl of special K (for breakfast) and a ham and salad roll .. and I might just have to go out to the bakers up the road and buy another big fat cake .. I am ok until I think about it and I just start crying again ..standing at the photocopier and before I knew it I was crying .. why is it that some of us are made to go through so much pain ..and others have it so easy !! 

I now have AF pains too as if to rub it in !!

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Hey Cat, another cake sounds like a good idea to me.  I too often wonder why some people get it so easy and other have to fight and struggle for everything    I also want to know why AF is so much worse after a BFN, heavier, more painful etc    

More          coming your way as you really sound like you need them just now.

Matty


----------



## Nix76

Cat - more  coming your way hun.  It really does seem like some people have such an easy ride of things, which others (us IF'ers!) seem to struggle through with constant heartache - it's just not fair is it. 

Matty - your day (apart from the AF pains   ) sounds fab - I do like a bit of daytime TV!

Well, my meeting turned out quite well - it's boiling out and somehow we ended up with champagne (a very weak bucks fizz for me!) on the bosses balcony!  really hot and sleepy now and want to go home !!!

How's the rest of you ?  Very quiet on here today - guess you're all enjoying the sunshine !

Nix.


----------



## twinsmum

Hi Nix, Yes, it is very hot out there not a day to at work. I am on line and saw that you are also on. 
So are you on your way homew soon?


----------



## Nix76

Twinsmum - Still got another couple of hours to go unfortunately      Could quite happily go home and sit in my garden with a book for a couple of hours!

How you doing hun ?


----------



## twinsmum

Nix, 
Not so bad  dear. I am also looking forward to home time. There isn't much going on at work this week. 
That will be nice, garden and readind some nice books. Talking about books, I am reading a book by Jackie Collins at the moment, she is such a goooood writer.

So how are you doing ? what day are you in your cycle. I am on day 14 and I am hoping this month will be my month. Are you doing anything special for the Long week end?


----------



## apparition

Hi Cat 
Big hugs  I have been there too and feel your hurt.

this has happened three times to me with really close friends and there have been as many different reactions. When my best friend became pregnant (accidently) she broke it really gently in person and actually cried with me because _she _ couldn't understand why the stork had picked her instead of me. She has been a rock throughout and has been very sensitive to my needs - I can say no baby talk or ask her to spill all the beans. I hope your friend is like that!!

My SIL who I thought was a really good friend, we would go walking every week and I told her our troubles. She wouldn't even tell me she was trying and had MIL tell me she was pregnant over the telephone. It makes it worse that she lives directly opposite me. Once on my own I went into hysterical crying & screamed etc until I scared myself. I had to call my mum over to calm me down. From that moment on our friendship faded - she said she was embarrased to talk about our IF as it was personal. Frankly she can't handle awkward situations and has bumbled her way through the pregnancy completely freezing me out - polite but not a real friend. She gave birth last week and not once have they mentioned or asked how we feel. I havn't cried so much in my life especially as AF  arrived the day before. The clomid sends me into depression as well.

I get by with lots of chocs and bucket loads of self pity. I take the 5 days of the tablets and make them mine. Hot baths, movies, tissues and I'll cry until I feel better. Call it a catharsis (?) or just a good purge of negative emotions. After that I get back on the horse or the DH if I feeling very good. I try to find a new thing to be positive about - pineaple juice, acupuncture, the ice cream/full milk theory is a blessing.

I had one too many disappointments this month and have actually given it all a break until my clinic appointment in 3-4 months. I have had fun getting my old life back.

Take time to cry and tell your friend how it makes you feel - ask for her help either say it upsets you to hear all the details or it helps to share her experience if she is a really good friend she will appreciate the honesty.

My best way of getting over the bad feelings about the bumps for me was to imagine that they now have baby dust on board and that the superstition of pregs passing it on with a belly rub works. They have a positive energy we need. It meant that my bump buddies always gave me big hugs in the hope tat they could spread their joy. 

Hope this helps Apps


----------



## twinsmum

Apparition, 

I have just blown you a bubble now. I totally agree with you that we all deal with that situation differently .  I just feel very sorry for myself most times and I switch to depression mode.

Sad but I can't seem to help how I feel.


Talk to you later, getting ready to leave work now.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Apps and Twinsmum .. thanks .. Its funny cos this is the first time it has really got to me .. but I guess it is the first friend who has got pregnant since I have been doing the treatment this time round....apart from people I work with .. I think that is one of the worst things .. it makes me feel really alone as I don't feel I can talk to any of my friends now  ..as not fair to spoil her pregnancy because of my negative feelings.. and I am ashamed that I feel so negative when I should be happy for her.. I am godmother to her other little girl too so not like I can distance myself from them.. I have started to have less contact with a lot of my friends as it feels like it is as much as I can do to get through the month ..and it wears me out trying to sound positive all the time when I don't feel it.. and in some ways I think if I don't recognise that I feel crappy then I will feel better quicker   I think this treatment just sends you loopy  

I have booked to see my counsellor again to try and get some rational feelings going again and hopefully it will make me feel more positive about things .. I should be more positive cos if they sort out my thyroid who knows what could happen ..it just feels like waiting forever for it to be sorted out..cos I have to wait for AF to arrive etc .. which I am getting nasty pains since I have taken the Provera ..anyway ..off home now via Sainsburys where I might just get some comfort food !! 

You don't like to offload onto your partner all the time either as they feel so helpless anyway !

I don't know what I would do without you guys  
Cat x


----------



## dakota

Hello ladies,

Cat ~   Hun there is nothing wrong with feeling how you are. Have a good cry, let it all out, have a good scream. Its perfectly normal. 

Matty ~ Have decieded against using a wheat bag. Ive ditched the hot water bottle so might aswell not bother with it   Id only blame it if it didnt work  

Davis ~ Ive kinda convinced myself it hasnt worked. Not getting my hopes up


Well i finally bought some pg tests today ready for sunday. But have been sat talking to DP and ive decieded to wait and see if af shows up a week after as ive gone 45 days before and i will be soo disappointed if its a bfn. It wont upset me as much if af shows up first. Whether i stick to it is another thing  

A Lady at work who is pregnant bought her scans in today. They were amazing. I thought it would upset me but it didnt. (maybe im not normal   ) I found the pictures quite fascinating and couldnt believe how clear they were.

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## angelus

Evening all.

Just got back from work after having a really bad day. It must be the fact that because it was warm today all the heavily pregnant women of Sussex decided to wear as little as possible and parade in front of me! ( or maybe I'm just noticing more than I usually would ) Everyone I know or see in the streets seems to be pregnant...and glowing....Makes me feel so sad

Cat - Big hugs your way. 3 of my friends have all had baby girls in the last few months and I found the whole pregnancy issue different with each of them. Wish I could join you with the comfort food but have had one of the worst upset tummys in history today so its bread and water on my menu tonight!!

Well had better give my DH some love and attention as he mowed the lawns, sorted the animals out and cleaned the house while I was at work, so I think he deserves a cuddle. 

See you later XXX


----------



## Davis

Nikki - we are due to test on the same day and like you my nurse said dont do anything until 31st or 1st June. But did I listen No instead I just set myself up to feel miserable - again! 

Cat / Apps - well if I could count the times... We all hear you honey and believe me you are no different to anyone else taking this journey. Somedays are better than others but I ALWAYS flinch with self pity when I hear a friend talk about their pregnancy and feel utterly distraught the first time I meet the new baby. I found it especially hard after my m/c's. It just doesnt get any easier no matter how much we rationalise it.

Well today has been a supreme   er of a day! Started with a BFN, the middle was filled with a failed hospital visit for my DS after months of waiting - and in my emotional state - I was so angry with the hospital but every time I tried to speak (yell) at them all that came out was tears. You know when you are that angry you can only cry?? Ended with a very ill little boy and poo everywhere and for me a bottle of wine.

Binge - hah - you aint heard the last of it. Im on a mission of self distruction tonight - gonna down a whole bl***y bottle of wine, smoke myself senseless and eat as much sugar/carbs as I can. I DONT CARE!! If every junkie can do it and have lovely little kids who dont stand a chance in life why cant I  

Ahh. I hate hospitals. Seriously want to kick some    head in!
I wish I could say that has made me feel better but it hasnt. I am just a mother who has had her cub   with and I want to see some heads rolling. Oh and also full of self pity(loathing). Have my IF counseling tomorrow - think its gonna be a big one. By the way I get this on the NHS so if any of you ladies feel it may help just ask and you should get 6 months free.

OK do feel a bit better unloading/venting.
Ba
x


----------



## cleg

oh Cat big  's to you hun for having such a time

+ to you too Ba flipping hospitals   + wish i was joining you with a glass of wine

Fi how you doing hunny ?

+ to all others a big hello  

A/F came today so clomid round duex tommorow, i told you my friend had her baby on sunday + i got tickets to go see her friday for long weekend + i havent heard anything from her or DP since the baby came, i have rang + txt + nothing + now really worried, hope they get in touch + everything is all well  

have had really low points over the past few days but that was obviously the witch about to appear just wish i had a botlle of wint here to drown my sorrows but hey Ba you have a glass/bottle for me missus  

takecare all  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba ..sounds like we would be great company for each other this evening ..sorry about your BFN I need someone to share my chocolate fudge cake and cream ... and bottle of wine lol.. its funny cos I realised how much my mood must spread onto the rest of the office as I am usually singing and today I was crying or silent for a lot of it ..the odd bit of singing ..the theme tune from Heidi (don't ask me why ...it took us all day to work out what it was I was singing  ) I am generally a very chirpy person so I guess it hits home more when I feel so blo**y miserable .. I am having a proper girly comfort evening as on my own tonight so I got a lovely bath bomb from Lush after work .. and then went to Sainsburys to get comfort food and a new CD (this feeling sh*t is expensive business !!) so I have eaten choc fudge cake ..just one bit the rest if waiting in the fridge for another raid later if I can fit it in !!) so going to light lots of candles and sink into a very very deep bath with a gorgeous bath bomb with cocoa butter in ..and a glass of something scrummy ..the cd is playing and I am going to chill .. 

I feel like some serious pampering .. I might scrap this month as far as donor is concerned and give myself a chance to get on the tablets for my thyroid ..and use the money I would have had to pay for some serious pampering .. facial..massage .. feet and nails .. that feels far more attractive than another hellish cycle when unlikely to be successful .. 

Right off to sink in bubbles !! 
Thanks for being soooo lovely everyone 
Cat x


----------



## cleg

i have made contact they just came home from hosp + mum + baby are fine, relief


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg ..we will share our wine with you hun .. do you want a bit of choc fudge cake to go with it lol
Cat x


----------



## Davis

OK girls calmer now.
DH has talked to me and told me to face life with the 'what will be will be' attitude - no drama's. Have been told that if DS is terminally ill we will just have to face that but that he is probably going to be alright. I understand that even if you dont think you can cope you will probably find that you have amazing resources of strength in you. Just holding on to the fact that DH thinks it will all be alright and am so glad that he is in my life. They really are good sometimes arent they?
Poor boy's - my DH would never talk online as I do - so it must be hard for him sometimes. He thinks that the Internet is good for sex or money only.  

Cleg - if you are going to see your friends with new baby - best thing you can do is take them a meal. OK I know it sounds silly but believe me you have no sleep and cooking food is the last thing either of you can do. It really would help. To jazz it up abit make if a picnic style or else just cook a good old casserole. Believe me they will love you for it.

Cat - sometimes a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do - keeps us sane. To hell with being a stepford wife all the time its 2007 for   sake! I have downloaded the new Amy Winehouse CD and can recommend that. What are you listening too? And as for the cake - I've had half a lemon meringue pie and 3 weight watchers choc bars already. Oh and on my last glass of the bottle of wine!

Ba
x


----------



## cleg

Ba think the meal may be little scabby + coldish soggy by the time its been on the train for hours + travelled hundreds of miles   

i will however treat them to a takeaway of their choice if that still counts ?? 

xxx


----------



## Davis

But being polite they will probably say no - I know what the English are like.
Take a picnic. Sushi for the mum who hasn't been able to eat raw fish or gravilax. Pork pie and scotch eggs for the guy and a couple of salads with a organic loaf or if its morning real coffee and croissants.
Trust me
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes that def still counts Cleg lol.. ummm congealed casserole nice thought ! although I am sure the smell would make everyone on the train hungry ! 

Ba .. A girl after my own heart lol .. I like Amy Winehouse and lemon meringue pie lol .. I am listening to Michael Buble .. I know sounds like old fogey music but I watched a film at the weekend and the song he sang made me cry (unfortunately it is not on this cd ..there is a song on there with a very similar title so it was a bit of a long shot!.. but its quite chilled out and mellow which suits me tonight .. ) 

Right I MUST get in the bath for BUBBLE TIME lol.. 

Ba ..Mmmm sounds yummy 

Cat x


----------



## angelus

Anyone know of a good place on the net to get a BBT chart? (in Celsius)


----------



## dakota

Evening ladies,

Ive just been really naughty and had chip shop tea     Was lovely though. Its always more enjoyable when yo havent had one for ages. Also been to see SIL, They have weird front door with a bar down the middle so you kinda slide through one half, anyhoo i havent seen her for ages and she was gob smacked at how much weight id lost and she made me laugh, she said "You just wooshed through that door"   before i had to go in sideways  

Cat ~ Im going to have some bubbles in a min, if i can be bothered to get up and run a bath  

Davis ~ Should we really wait that long before testing? Im not sure how long ill hold out for   But ive promised myself it wont be before sunday.


Ive hurt my back again today at work   Im in a little pain so hopefully a nice bath might ease it off. and as there's b#gger all on tv ill have an early night  

Nikki xx


----------



## dakota

Angelus ~ i printed one off from somewhere, cant remember where though   not much help i know  

Have you tried googling it?


----------



## angelus

Dakota - I can only find ones in Fahrenheit or with loads of room on the bottom for charting CM, which has me in hysterics as I had no idea that there were that many ways to describe it!!!

xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, hope your feeling a bit better, and don't forget your probably suffering PMT aswell at mo, which always makes things feel loads worse, glad your looking after yourself.... enjoy   . Michael Buble is actually quite sexy to watch (not handsome, just a good swing in his moves, me reckons ) I got his concert on DVD, and a bit of swing is gooooooooood for the soul!

Matty,you got the right idea, pamper yourself away hun and thanks for p/m  

Nix, your job sounds like it has it's perks hun  

App, youve def got the right approach, with the 5 day pampering,  

Davis and Dokota, I really think it's best to hold out as long as poss (look how early was I testing and it made things harder for sure,) 
  for you's

Angelus, know exactly what you mean, me and DH seemed to pass nothing but preg mum's and newborn babiess the other day.
Then my DH had doctors same day and our appointment was while the mid wife was in OMG, need I say anymore!! I must have missed something is it a bbt chart your looking for?

Oh Davis!! "what a crock of s**t" you and your DS needed that like a hole in the head, how awful at such a worrying time, whats wrong with these bloody hospitals, hope you gave them what for  ... is the wine hitting the spot??  

Hi Cleg hun, Sorry your a/f arrived.. and hope your friend is fine, should imagine its all the excitement,
Was just giving you this advise about ringing hospital etc... now no need, glad all is ok  

And all you little piggies, Ive joined you ... not one, not two but three packets of planets!!!  

Hi to everyone I 've missed


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no!! just re read my message and it sounds like swing is a personal exploit of mine!

I feel sick!


----------



## dakota

Know we know what your into Fi


----------



## dakota

Why is it when im trying to blow everyone bubble on clomid board it crashes my pc once i hit about 50.       Its driving me mad


----------



## Crazy Fi

Me I'm a good little girl !  

Went to accupuncturist today and Ive come back with all these ear beads in
1. for oral??
2. for appetite (assume 1. is connected to this lol)
3. for nicotine (yes i know its real bad but I picked  them back up again (bad weekend)
4. one at the top of each ear for strong calming influence... (my DH reckons its great as he sees it as two little buttons he can grab and squeeze if the going gets tough!!   )

And she had fun tryin to get them all in, as I dont grow old gracefully and have a few too many piercings!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

I feel like the bloody remote control!! HUbby where are you??


----------



## dakota

I thought of something rude when i saw No.1   Had to keep reading to see where it was going


----------



## Crazy Fi

If he thinks he can press that one when he likes Dak.. !! He's got another thing coming


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no I'm gonna shut up


----------



## dakota

poor bloke, bet he got his hope up


----------



## dakota

Right ladies im off to have a bath as if i dont i will end up going to bed with wet hair and ill have a humungas headache 2moro

Nite all if i dont pop back on later

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I thought no. 1 sounded rather rude too lol.. Fi what are you like hun ..well I am all soft from the cocoa butter bath bomb and a little bit tiddled from half a glass of Pinot Grigot lol.. hell it feels good I havn't drunk alcohol for ages .. yes you are probably right Fee (see I must be piddled as can't even spell lol .. 

I don't even feel like I can pick the phone up and talk to my Mum she usually comes out with some comment that makes me feel even worse ..so don't bother ..I am supposed to be meeting up with my pregnant friend on friday but might make out I am poorly or something as really can't face her .. cos I know the more I think about the more I will cry .. and need time to get used to it .. she kept e-mailing me at work asking if I thought the positive def meant positive so in the end I sent her an e-mail saying YES IT MEANS POSITIVE !! 

Michael Buble is quite cool actually .. I really like this CD ..might have to go and see if I can get some more swinging titles lol.. he has quite a sexy voice..

I read this magazine tonight about how men have lower sex drives than women ...aint that the truth ..I have yet to find a man who can keep up with me lol ..(god wine loosens your tongue doesn't it lol) 

I had better go and sit on the sofa and behave myself is it apprentice on now ? then desperate housewives ....cool ..right nighty night ladies .. off to finish my wine and eat some more choc fudge cake in front of the tv  

Fi ..let him keep on pressing those buttons hun x 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dakota ...just been reading your 2ww hun ..it sounds very hopeful           how are you feeling now ? 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Right I have woken up with a new determination.

Am giving a interview today to a journalist friend of mine who works for the Mail on Sunday over my DS appalling medical treatment. Am making official complaints, phoning PALS, phoning the pediatrician and giving her what for. Ive been too nice for too long and now its my turn!

Am also vowing to give up wine and go on a diet. I will loose that last stone and be officially skinny! People will tell me that there is nothing of me! I will wear skinny jeans!

And I absolutely will never, ever, ever test early again!!  

OK - please remind me of these things later on when I start to cave in - I'm very weak willed and easily led astray.

Ba
x


----------



## Guest

Morning Girls

Hope everyone is ok, I still feel a bit sick and pain around my ovaries, go today for Dildo scan and hopefully injection and then BMS   
Told DH Mark that he'll have a busy weekend     we are going away for the night on Sunday, so if I get pregnant we'll name the baby after where we are going, so choices are:

1)  Bury St Edmunds
2)  Woolpit
3)  Kentwell Hall
4)  Suffolk

or maybe not, maybe the drugs are affecting me!!

Big hugs to you all (I seem to have lose my extra smilies)

Lins

xxx


----------



## Davis

Lins - dildo scan    Had such a giggle. And I love the way they tell you just to relax. Its like have they actually looked at the size of the thing they are holding?
Suffie and Kent sound like lovely little ones to me  

I am feeling good kicking  
I think I should look into a job where I can do this and get paid!

Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

That makes me giggle when i read it,the dildo scan!

      Its not pleasure though is it 

Davis i like your new determination,keep it up girl 

  Im feeling ok at the mo,untill the ovulation bit then i get all stressed out cos i dont know if i av or not.x


----------



## cleg

Ba good on you girl + we will be sure to remind you of your new positive thoughts  

Max hun hope you dont get to stressed, if you stay calm you must give me some tips  

Cat you good me dear ?

Dakota how you doing ? 

Fi me wee mad mate hows things your end ?

Lins woolpit sounds good  

to all have missed hello to you  

started 2nd round of clomid today so hoping this could be the one  

hope you all have a good weekend + for those waiting for their next round take the opportunity to rest + rejuvenate + hope next time is your turn  

i'm off tommorow morning + wont get to catch up till tuesday sometime so be good all (Fi no fiddling with that remote  )

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## dakota

Afternoon ladies,

What another gorgeous day. And im sat here indoors on pc    

Davis ~ You can do it hun   Kicking @rse is great      

Cat ~ I had tender nipples again yesterday, but it comes and goes. Its not all the time. Bought some tests yeaterday and been good so far havent had the urge to test   I think this cycle will be more of a learning curve as ive had symptoms ive never had before i.e Tender ovaries/cervix, itchy nipples and sore boobs for this long. Its usually a week before i come on for a day  

Cleg ~ how's the dieting going? Ive had a good week this week apart from chip shop last night but im not letting it get me down   i really enjoyed them   sunday is weigh in day or 2moro if my mums away, as i use her scales

Lins ~ dildo scan   ive heard someone else call it that. tickles me everytime    

Hi to everyone else

Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Ladies .. Right I have stopped work for the day now ..on strike declared BANK HOLIDAY ha ha 

Well I think Woolpit sounds like a fine name   Lins ..I remember the first time I had to have the dildo scan in 1995 and I nearly fainted when I saw it I had a really heavy period as well at the time and it was not at all pleasant.. back then they didn't know so much about pcos and metformin etc were not being used ..they more or less said to me that I wouldn't be able to have kids ..the appointment was on the day I was moving down to Devon for a job ..so I drove down to Devon from N'pton crying my eyes out ..totally devastated.  Thank goodness things have moved on .. I remember going to my GP and asking for a referral to the hospital to get metformin and he told me I would never be given it for pcos ..and he was really nasty saying that the only reason I was overweight was because I ate too much and just nasty man    .. when he was horrible to me another time I complained about him and found out that he had not even bothered referring me ..so the other GP in the practice referred me and I got put on Metformin .. and I went on to lose 4 stone .. I have gained about two of that back but that may be due to my thyroid .. but it was such a lovely feeling actually losing weight on the food I was eating normally as I generally eat a pretty healthy diet ..  I had got to the point where I was so desperate as I was following weight watchers plans etc and losing nothing that I started sticking my finger down my throat to make myself sick ..until one day I thought what the hell are you doing woman .. it is not worth it ..but it is so horrible being overweight and hairy and all the things that pcos often brings ..I wish the medical profession would be a bit more empathetic ..I still read on here about people who are just told to go away and lose weight and are not put on metformin even when they have pcos. (anyway rant over lol ) 

Dakota ..lets hope the itchy nips .. sore (.)(.)  .. tender ovaries/cervix are all good signs .. my friend was convinced she was going to come on as had all the usual symptoms including wanting to kill her mother ..but she was pregnant .. so have fingers and toes crossed ...and yes I do look strange but hey I will do anything for my FF's  

Cleg ... I am a lot more positive today ..until I went to try on some clothes at lunch time and then I wanted to just   I have put so much weight on being on this bloomin clomid .. I had to buy trousers in a bigger size than normal but thought better to be comfortable even if they don't last me long as hopefully when I get on the thyroid tablets I will become a size 10 lol (heres hoping !!) 

Ba ...Go girl x I have lost track with what has happened with your DS but sounds like you have been going through a rough time ..so   to you hun x 

Right off out tonight so not sure if I will get on here tonight .. but will catch up asap..take care my lovelies .. 
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Hi girls

Had day off sick from work today so spent most of it asleep. I'm putting it down to the tablets and situation as Ive never been so tired!

Lins - Never heard it called that before, really made me chuckle   Had so many of the things and each time they say it wont hurt, 'its just a little uncomfortable '  I know exactly what I would like to do with it! The male ones are the worst ( but then they could never understand !!!)

Max - I'm completely with you. I'm on CD8 and I'm fine now, but come day 14, 15 and on, I'm gonna be really stressed out and waiting for the slightest sign.

Dakota - Keeping fingers crossed   ^reik

Think its time to go and lay back down again!!!   

xxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Fair play Davis... you go girl... don't anybody mess with a woman scorned, good luck kicking ****!!
lins , good luck with all the probing 
Max, good luck this month I just noticed they've upped you clomid
Hi Cleg, I'm fine thanx and you? enjoy your weekend
Dakota, fingers crossed for you hun
Cat, glad youve perked up a bit,have a good night hun
Matty how you doing?
SS how you doing hun?

Hi to all xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me - I've finished work now till after the Bank holiday - wooooo hooooooo !!!!!

Hope you're all doing OK and staying positive!

TMI probably, but for the first time ever I feel like I've ov'd due to EWCM (never really had it before or not noticed it really anyway) and we've have BMS like good baby producing people (again tonight) and I am still feeling really relaxed and positive at the moment!  Also - TMI again! - the preseed arrived and I gave it a go.........I'd definitely recommend it girls   

Right, that's enough sharing for one post  

If I don't manage to get back on over the weekend - I hope you all have fab weekends and    to us all !  Good luck to anyone testing - bring on the BFP's !!!!!!!!!

Love,

Nix.


----------



## cleg

i'm off girls  i'll be back soon + have a good weekend 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

bye Cleg,


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix, good to hear your feeling so positive, that can only be a good thing,  enjoy your bank holiday weekend,
fingers crosssed for you

xx


----------



## dakota

Has anyone got anything nice planned? Im in work monday but sunday mite get up and go to a car boot if its nice. Find some bargains for ebay


----------



## Davis

Girls - as ever I have a question this one is for anyone who knows about body temperature. I have never charted in 8 years so dont have a clue.

Was at hospital trying to show DS how to take his temperature with the hospital thermometer yesterday. Anyway used it on myself and my temp was 36.8C.
Just decided now to look it up online out of interest and it gave this exactly as the temp for ovulation. 

So does your temp stay at 36.8 from ov until a/f? Or does it decrease daily? Would you still expect your temp to be the same as it was at ov when you are 8-12dpo?

I dont want to get all excited and think I may have a positive test because my temp is still the same when this is actually normal so would really appreciate it if someone who knew about this could advise me.

Sorry no personals - I am selfish I know but will catch up with everyone later as dinner calls.
Ba
x


----------



## angelus

Dakota - Nothing spectacular planned... Am off to my mums caravan on the seafront tomorrow. Shopping for ball gowns on sat, which I know will make me   as nothing will fit! The rest of the weekend will be me eating toast and drinking water. Why is it that even when I'm sick and not eating anything, i still don't lose weight!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis , have sent you a p/m regarding temps


----------



## dakota

Angelus ~ that will be nice. I know its ment to be a wash out the weekend but you can still have fun  
When your ill just drink water....you lose about half a stone  

I have bought a digital thermometer off ebay but never used it as dont really know where to begin. I know it cant be that hard but any advice would be good.

Think i mite go dig it out of the cupboard


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie as I'm making tea.



Davis said:


> Girls - as ever I have a question this one is for anyone who knows about body temperature. I have never charted in 8 years so dont have a clue.
> 
> Was at hospital trying to show DS how to take his temperature with the hospital thermometer yesterday. Anyway used it on myself and my temp was 36.8C.
> Just decided now to look it up online out of interest and it gave this exactly as the temp for ovulation.
> 
> So does your temp stay at 36.8 from ov until a/f? Or does it decrease daily? Would you still expect your temp to be the same as it was at ov when you are 8-12dpo?


Ba, if you're charting BBT you need to be taking it upon waking (around the same time each morning), before you move or get out of bed or do anything else. That will give you a more accurate BBT reading. Also I'd say ignore what it says on the net as everyone's natural temps are different - like Cat and Fi (I think) I had really low temps so was below what some might consider the 'norm' but was normal for me. It's the overall pattern you need to look out for and also it will only ever indicate when ov has already happened - not that it is about to happen, but can really assist in getting to know your body and your cycle much better. If you do an internet search for charting sites you'll find loads of really useful info on charting and reading your charts and you can usually join for free. I used a US site with a name not too dissimilar to this site  (not allowed to put the name on here). Anyway, if I can be of any more help at all just give me a shout. Good luck! 

Sorry for no personals girls - if I see a question I think I can help with I can't help but pop on. And DH is drooling down his front for his tea.  Hope you all have a great weekend. I have my sisters and one of their boyfs coming to stay and we're having a meal out, drinks and comedy club with a group of friends on Saturday. 

Have a good one girls and take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## dakota

Ok girls,

Just dug mine out. Should i be at an average temperture. How high is high and how low is low? Should i be looking for anything in particulier?

I think im going to give it a go next month , or is it too late to start now?


----------



## Rosie P

Hi hun. Everyone is different so it's not possible to say. The best thing to do is to start charting and see what your 'pattern' is over the next few months. Usually your temp drops when AF comes or in the first couple of days of AF and then sometimes you get a 'dip' before ov and day after ov your temp rises and stays risen until AF arrives. The rises after ov will show a distinct pattern of being higher than before ov. Hope this helps.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

Taken me hour and a half to catch up!

Nix - Great news about your scan. I had a goof feeling that this cycle was not all over for you. Your follie ended up exactly the same as mine when I took the Pregnyl. Heres hoping we are successful.

Fi - Thanks for asking. I am ok but having a very busy and difficult  time at work this week. DH is having a similar time so things are very strssful at the mo. Never mind, nearly the bank holiday weekend.

SS


----------



## dakota

Have you got anything nice planned SS?

Thanks for the advice Rosie. Im going to start on my next cycle


----------



## dakota

Oooo Just took my first bbt and it was 37.1. Have no idea what this means      

I can see myself being obsessed with it next month


----------



## Davis

Thanks again girls - it seems I was barking up the wrong tree (well I will read into every little thing!)

Grabbed DH hands tonight, placed them on my chest and asked if they felt bigger. I was deadly serious - he just laughed in my face and told me to get a grip  
And that about sums me up  

See you all tomorrow when I promise not to be so selfish
Ba
x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.


dakota said:


> Oooo Just took my first bbt and it was 37.1. Have no idea what this means
> 
> I can see myself being obsessed with it next month


It doesn't mean anything unless you take it first thing in the morning!  Also means nothing on it's own as a single temp. 

Ba, I bet DH didn't mind you doing that though eh?  

Night, night girls. Hope you are all well.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis

Nikki - Repeat after me: I must not test until Sunday, I must not test until Sunday...Oh but it is so hard isnt it? How are you holding out? I did have a laugh when I looked back on our last posts - what are we like!   Next month I am going to chart as well, I havent done it in the past as I didnt need to get anymore obsessive and thought that I must just relax at some point - but sod that I dont relax anyway!
Are you away for the weekend? At least if you are busy it helps to take your mind off testing and also removes alot of the opportunities to do it. I am thinking of you and really wish you  

Rosie - thanks for the advice - I do need these wake up calls as I can latch onto something and over analyse it for days! So thank you for saving my sanity! Hope you enjoy your night out on Saturday it sounds lovely. Let me guess your driving right? And as for DH enjoying my are they bigger episode - well I am keeping him on a tight leash - its feast or famine in our place for him! 

SS - whats been happening with you? Where are you on your cycle? Work/life is just manic with my DH and I as well at the moment. Life in the noughties!

Angelus - good luck with the shopping. Ball gowns might be fun you can try on some wacky ones - just think at least its not swimsuites or jeans. What ball are you off to? Enjoy the seaside, I would just love to be by the ocean with my family but need to fly to Australia for that! Oh and hope you feel well soon. 

Fi - I miss your DH remote hiding tactics. How are you? I found the charting site - so thanks for that. I am very interested in trying a psychic. I saw one in Hong Kong in 1997 who told me I would only have one boy and that he would look after me for a large part of my life Based on that its pointless for me to keep trying as I have my DS. And why is he looking after me? Hopefully its because he is a multi millionaire rather than I am a dribbling mess and DH has departed  

Nix - have fun   I subscribe to the orgasm line of thinking. I have convinced DH that it is a critical part of conception. Even after our IVF I made him...well...you can guess. My theory is it keeps the   in the right place. So no matter what he always has to make sure that I am a very happy girl indeed. And the best bit is he believes me!   

Cat - honestly we are very similar! I spent my teens purging until I thought - hang on what are you doing - your teeth will fall out. I also got told I would never have children - I was 19 or 20 at the time. And when I asked my doc for metformin he made me sign a letter saying I demanded it and that took full responsibility for it. Even then he would only give me one month. After that I just bypassed him and bought it online. My clinic has taken me off it for the clomid cycles. I am thinking of going back on though. Are you off this weekend as well?

Max - when is ov? What cycle day are you on? Like you Im fine before ov but gradually work my way up into a frenzy as it gets closer to test day.

Twinsmum - how are you? Thanks for all your support you have been so lovely  . Where are you up to now? Really hope that clomid works for you. Good luck with the garden works - are you tackeling it this weekend?

 to all
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Never one to do the right thing - I have just tested and got a BFN  

I noticed that my c/m did not look as it did when I have had a BFP so decided to test to confirm a negative. Although I wasnt meant to test until Sunday its only 2 days early so dont expect it to change. In theory you can start testing from day 10 - 14 and I was using a super sensitive test. And if I take the earliest date for ov its not even early at all. Well back for the next round.

Off to smoke a ciggie now!
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ... I am off this weekend (work that is) ..off out with lots of kids today .. 

I am feeling even more guilty today as my friend who had a positive test a couple of days ago had a negative one today and has started bleeding..that is the awful thing with early testing if it doesn't quite implant properly then things can go pear shaped .. it makes me think you are better off not testing until about a week after you are due on ..then you would think of it as a late period rather than a miscarriage .. life is pants sometimes isn't it .. I would have got used to it and now I feel like I have had some bad karma effect by feeling upset by it ..which is stupid I know but you can't help thinking it !!

Ba ..keep away from the pee sticks ... Rosie is a classic example of someone who did not get a positive until the day after she was due on.. so its not over yet ..keep away from the smoking sticks too   ..

Ba ..I was about 25 then so similar age .. I def wouldn't do that again ..I detest being sick now !! I remember feeling really frustrated as I was reading all these good things about the use of Met in USA but we are often a long way behind aren't we here.. 

Well I had a crappy shopping yesterday I decided that I needed a more comfortable pair of trousers as since being on clomid my waist seems to have expanded ..and my stomach bloated ..in fact looking at me you would think I was pregnant ..wishful thinking eh! so I went off on a mission tried on the size I thought I should be ..well hilarious it should have been on a comedy sketch ..thinking there must be some fabric tucked in somewhere like a huge spare bit of material lol ..but on realising I just wanted to cry .. they wouldn't do up ...I couldn't bear to try on the next size so went out of the shop in disgust at myself .. ended up in another shop purchased two summery tops (got them home they don't fit !!) I have bought so many tops in that size but for some reason they had wierd design and my (.) (.) would not fit in !!

Then went to New Look all their trousers were too long 32 leg .. I am a 28/9 leg ..ended up in House of Fraser and bought 2 pairs at £40 each (I gulped at that I very rarely spend that sort of money but they were the only really nice ones that fit apart from the length ..so I will have to take them up!) anyway on the way home my friend wanted to go to Tescos so we had  look in a couple of the clothes shops there and there were some black trousers in there far cheaper so I thought ooh get them and take the others back as I could buy 3 items for the price of the one pair of trousers .. well did that and got them home tried them on and the first pair did not fit round the stomach but were huge everywhere else .. the second pair were such awful material I felt like if the sun hit them I would ignite lol  and the top was also awful .. I must have had a   moment !! so it looks like everything is going back ..I might even go to Milton Keynes and see if they have the right length trousers as I don't really want to shorten £40 trousers and make a hash of them ..cos then I will be really cross with myself!! but apparently N'pton has no room for stock for short people !! I am 5'5 ..so not that short !! and certainly don't qualify for petite   so pretty much a disastorous shopping day !

Dakota there are some really good books around which advise about doing temp charts I have one but not sure where it is at the moment so can't tell you what its called !! but yes like Rosie said you have to do the temps at exactly the same time each morning ..and before you get out of bed or do any kind of activity lol!

I like the bit about the orgasms lol .. very wise advice for Men I think ..in fact I think Dr's should say that in their pitch just to reinforce the issue lol

SS Make sure you have a lovely bh weekend hun ..if work is stressful then you need to relax and chill and pretend to be a Cadburys Caramel Bunny .. 

Nix ..keep those positive vibes going hun       

Fi .. How are you doing chick ?

Rosie ..Good idea we could be minted lol!

Right better go as not even dressed yet .. and going out with lots of kids today to an adventure playground ..should be fun..

Have a good day everyone x
Cat x


----------



## twinsmum

Hi Ladies,

woooooooo, It's Friday and a long week end also. I am glad it's Friday. How is everyone doing?

I am not sure if I have ovulated yet. I am still waiting for my preseed to arrive. Will go back to BBT next month, I have done it before.
No sore BB or any sign this time around.

Ba, I am fine thanks, The gardener managed to bring his rotivator and wheel barrow over to mine yesterday. I am hoping he will start some real job today. Hope you, DS and DH are doing great. 

Hey, ladies, I noticed that my bubbles are not growing and I have just been blowing, May I make an official plea for bubbles !!!!!!!!!! Bubbles pleeaseee


Talk to you later

Twinsmum


----------



## Crazy Fi

There you go Twinsmum, bubbles added

Will be back to do personals this afty, just shooting out the door

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls 
I'm sorry but there is far too much to catch up on since I lasted posted I hope I didn't miss too much 

How are you all doing ??

I went to the hospital to talk to a consultant about going on the NHS IVF waiting list if this time doesn't work (please work)   and as we will of been trying nearly three years, in August they will put us on the list  which is a relief to have something to fall back on.
I also asked for more clomid so from August I could be back on the   tablets again 

Love to you all x
Sukie


----------



## Davis

Twinsmum - big bubbles to you hun. Did you use a OPK? Dont worry if you didnt just make sure   every 2 days.

Suskie - how are you. Are you sniffing? Good news about the waiting list hopefully you wont need it. Did they tell you what the waiting time is like - ours came up 5 years later and thankfully we didnt need it.

Cat - I saw some Rock & Republic jeans reduced from 265 to 55 in a posh shop so decided to grab a pair. Asked for a size 14 and struggled to get them over my thighs! Asked if they had a larger size the assistant rolled her eyes and said this IS the largest size. Moral of the story: some brands come in supper small sizes - its not you (oh and skinny shop assistants need to remove the stick from their  )
But know how you feel shopping, I bought a lovely blue tunic dress the other day (not cheap), was feeling good in it when DH looked at me and asked whether I had just come back from cleaning hospital loo's. Now I cant bare to wear it.

Ba
x


----------



## Kiah

Helloooo!!!

How is everyone today?  Well I am on a mission to lose my clomid weight so have been doing more exercise and cutting back on anything with remotely any taste and after 5 days I have lost 1.5 - 2lbs and given myself shin splints    I love running on the treadmill (not quite brave enough to do it in public  ) but everytime I do I get shin splints, I think I must have a really bad running technique as no matter what footwear I wear its always the same.  It also doesn't help that I don't stop as soon as I begin to feel uncomfortable, I keep pushing myself   so anyway now I am paying for it and will have to avoid the gym for a few days at least to rest my poor wee right leg especially.  On the plus side, I can still swim    Now just waiting for painkillers to kick in before hobbling off to the shower.

Sukie - Good to hear you have got a plan.  I like to know exactly whats going to happen and get quite stressed when I don't know    Hope you are doing okay and that this cycle is going well for you     

   coming your way twinsmum!!!  Hope you are doing okay!

Cat - How are you today?  So sorry to hear about your friend    Just remember no matter how you felt, this isn't because of you   You probably know that already but I know what its like, its hard to get these ideas out of your head.  I hope you have a fab day today!

Fi - How you doing?

Ba - Hang in there, its not over till its over!!!     

Max, Cleg, SS, Rosie, Dakota, Angelus - Hope you are all doing okay!

Well I have got a meeting with my local Barnardos next week as this BFN has made me open my eyes a bit.  I have always been aware that I have been puting my life on hold during this ttc buiseness, its hard not to    I am doing a job that I don't need much qualifications for and yet I have a postgraduate education but I am worried about leaving my job at the mo because I am getting a lot of support at work with this ttc lark and all the appointments etc (I have lots of scans etc as my doctor has considered me to be at high risk of overstimulating) and then there is the maternity leave etc.  Anyway, I just don't want to leave just now.  The work I really want to get into - youth work - I don't really have a lot of experience in, I have volunteered with Barnardos before but I personally wouldn't class working with 1 young person for a year as a lot of experience in this area.  So anyway I think if I did some more voluntary work and got more experience then one of these days getting my dream job will be so much easier - thats the plan anyway    I just feel that I need some life goals outside getting a BFP so that I have other things I am striving for and my life isn't totaly about getting that BFP.  Don't know if that makes any sense   If it does then that is probably a first for me  

Anyway, must dash!

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis I was awful last month, obsessing etc... so your not alone..

My poor DH (TMI ALERT!!) even had a sanitary towel (easy version of nutty knicker checker )shoved under his nose at one point   , with this frantic woman saying "see it's pinky, implantation discharge isn't it?" Funny thing was looking back, my DH didn't even know it
was coming  .(Can't believe I did it but I was a woman possessed) And now I feel embarrassed.He learnt the ins and out of
cognitive bbt charting (but not through choice) You know if something is repeated to you enough times, you take it in 
(Put it this way,If he was learning spanish,he'd be fluent) So moral of my story is your not alone Davis !! 
As for psychic, it was interesting, but theres so many charletons around it ruins it for the good ones. My psychic was
either very good or very cruel, as she told me my dad was there, she was telling him he was too close and to go by his 
daughter, and she was saying "bless him, hes really struggling to get to you, but its his legs, only the one has
healed"(me  )
(my dad couldn't walk for nearly three years before he died. She also said that he told me "He died with dignity and if
I hadn't done what I'd done he'd have lived 3 or 4 more months and wouldn't have wanted that" (And I had basically kidnapped 
him from the home he was in (unhappy with care) took him to hospital,fought the system to hell and back to let him go, (ethics versus humanity) no invasive treatment etc. and he spent his last 11 days, looking clean. peaceful and dignified) So I don't know, is it real or what we want to believe??And depends who you see.Anyway less of the heavy Fi!

Cat, sorry to hear about your friend, and no you didn't give bad Karma .I have hell shopping most of the time as I'm 
very tall (6ft) I have loads a trouble with tops and trousers (Don't do skirts,yeuch!) and I have a few stone to loose 
(bets thats changed the visualization you lot had of me lol).So yeah I hate clothes shopping.

I'm sure there's actually fact in the orgasm thing (I wonder if my acupuncturist could give me an ear bead for an 
instant one   ... that'd be good, I'd go round looking like I was on the happy stuff 24/7) They reckon the woman's muscles pull the   
upwards when they have the big "O" don't they?

Suskie, hi hun, I thought you were away in that lovely land of emerald green.. Lets hope you never have to come back here on clomid hun  

Matty, take it easy hun !  

Rosie have a good weekend, /i hope your getting to enjoyyour pregnancy so much more now things have settled, you deserve it  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Hope you are all ok?  I am not good feeling very low and in limbo.  Went for my scan yesterday only to be told that the cyst in my right ovary is more than double the size of my ovary so no eggs on that side.  My left ovary has produced only 1 tiny egg and also the lining of my womb is not thick enough.  
Dr.  said it may still work but not to hold out to much hope, and I'm doing things back to front IVF and now Clomid.  Got to go back in 6 - 8 weeks to decide what to do next, whether to up my dosage of Clomid as only on 50mg or whether to have my ovary removed and then need to try IVF again, but I can't afford it, my mum has offered but she has already paid for it twice.

Then if I wasn't feeling bad enough my friend of 22 years phoned me to say she is in a womens refuge in the very north of Scotland having slit her wrists that morning, so then I'm trying to phone her dad who stills lives down here and tell him.  Trying to calm her down, while feeling guilty that I didn't see this coming and help her more, but feeling useless as she is over 600 miles away.

Why is live so unfair, and then when you explain it to people they say, oh well just relax and it will happen, how will it [email protected]**@y happen when you don't ovualate, one ovary is knackered and properbly going to be removed, and the other one is pretty crap.  But hay, just relax..........................

Sorry to rant

Lins
xx

PS and I've got the puffest eyes ever from crying so much


----------



## twinsmum

hurray!!! Thanks a lot for all my bubbles, I was starting to get desperate for bubbles.

CrazyFi, thanks i was very generous of you hun.  

Davis, hello hun, No i didn't use OPK but I will make sure I am more prepared next month. I should take you up on your advise. yea, every other day , I should be weee busy this bank holiday then.

Sorry, i am off to a meeting and I can't really do persol at the moment.


Hope everyone is doing good and enjoying this lovely hot weather.


I will speak to you later.

Twinsmum


----------



## Davis

Oh Lins -  
Lifes just not fair at all is it - there is no denying it. But please dont give up hope and I can tell you still have plenty of hope in you. After all pessimists might be right more often than not but optimists have more fun.
And you should be optimistic:
- you have been pregnant before. It may not have been the outcome you wanted - and I have m/c twice so I understand - but at least your body knows how to get pregnant.
- you know you can get pregnant
- you are still young - time is still on your side
- you have an egg. I went in this month to have a quick scan before I cancelled the cycle of clomid and they found an egg where one wasnt 5 days earlier. Maybe like me you might just have long cycles (ov was on CD23 - 27 for me and thats the length of most girls cycle!)
- you still have eggs
- you might be able to try a cheaper alternative to IVF. Like me I am also doing this after IVF and will try IUI next. Maybe you can talk about that.
- you are the kind of person that others call on in time of need and obviously love and respect
Hope I havent sounded patronising. 
We are all here for you 
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lins, sorry you're feeling so frustrated and despondant with your news, it's totally understandable for you to feel like you do and I think Davis's advice is spot on, just remember were here anytime you wanna let off steam  

Matty your so right about living around ttc, it's so easy to let it become the be all and end all of every waking day ( I learnt the hard way myself last month). Voluntary work is a great way to get experience and always bodes well on a CV too for experience. Good luck on your quest. Think thats half my problem at the moment, since I walked out on my job about 8 weeks ago, I have far too much time to think...leads to ttc.......etc
I'm at the age where I need to make my new choice of career the last one, and am so unsure what to do... want to get out of care, it can be heartbreaking, when your hands are tied at times (and I'm one to kick up stink and fight the cause, which only goes down well if your working in a person centred environment).Due to personal circumstances at the time I had to leave my dream job. (had a stalker and a few other problems) and have never worked in a place in care where I have really enjoyed it since. NHS was my last stint and I think that severed it for me.
So I have decided to focus on doing something with my time to keep me busy until I know what direction I'm going in. Am just enrolling on Reiki courses 1 11 and Masters to both keep me busy and hopefully calm me too... Then maybe fate will take me from there. I really believe in auras (not the colours) and the vibes they give off and am really good at sussing people and can pick up positive and negative vibes better and better the older I become, so Reiki feels like an interesting path on my journey (though really need to use the grey matter)..... its at least a start...


----------



## dakota

Hi ladies,

Gowd that took me ages to catch up  

Rosie ~ Im gonna chart from next month. Was just a litlle curious last night after fiquering out where to put the theremoeter in the first place    

Davis ~ I havent tested yet. Going to see how long i can hold out for   Yesterday and today ive had a bloated stomach and some sore spots appeared which always happens before af, so i thinkshes on her way. Im at work sat and mon so if i can keep busy when im not at work ill be fine  

Twinsmum ~ Bubbles for you hun. I do try and blow some everyday to you all, but for some reason on this thread it crashes my pc when i get to about 20   so i give up  

Hello to everyone else hope your all ok

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello again my lovely friends .. well my friend was very brave all morning and managed to keep it from all of the rest of her friends who came out with us .. I am more of the opinion I would rather my friends knew so that they would know why I was acting strange (but then perhaps that would be silly as I am always strange lol !) 

Lin ... sounds like you need a great big virtual   life is sh** sometimes ...and sometimes it does your head in thinking about it ...as you think why me ..I just want to be 'normal' but it rarely happens like that life is never simple whoever you are .. everyone has their trials and disappointments ..and often the people you think should be the happiest are not .. all we can do is be here for you hun and send you lots of positive vibes so that you get that long awaited BFP very soon. x 

Twinsmum I rounded your number off nicely .. but think Dakota might have added some more so I might have to round it up again !! must have nice round numbers lol

Fi ...I have this image of this   tall woman waving sanitary towels in the air lol   you are funny hun and we love you for it ..how are you feeling now ? 

I just wish I would hurry up and get AF ..how long did it take after taking provera to get AF ? I have my last tablet tomorrow and no sign as yet !! frustrating as I want to hurry up and get the blood tests done .. 

Had a lovely time this morning out with 4 other ladies and their kids .. we put the world to rights and there was this really huge woman climbing on all the kids slides ..bouncy castle .. she was huge and I mean huge .. it cheered me up no end to know I do not have the biggest bottom in the UK ... it was rather amusing when she sat down on the bouncy castle and all the kids flew up in the air .. I know how bad am I ..but after having shopping sessions where you can't fit into the size you thought you were it feels good to know you are NOT THE FATTEST IN THE LAND ..cos it felt just like that yesterday .. 

I can't wait to get on these thyroid pills and then I am going to start swimming again .. cos that will get these thunder thighs slimmed down and my stomach more toned and help me lose the weight .. I am a real comfort eater and doing weight watchers and hardly losing anything really depressed me so I prob then ate more comfort food which kind of doesn't help does it doh !! but as the Dr said I was unlikely to lose any whilst my thyroid is that far out ..so heres hoping for a new slimmer me ..if I can lose quite a bit before xmas I will be happy ..as I have a gorgeous dress that I have never ever worn ..well actually it is like a bustiere thing and a very long skirt ..gorgeous detail on it .. that is my aim ..so will have to get invited to a posh christmas do lol.. I love Xmas .. how many days until xmas I wonder lol lol .. wouldn't it be nice to be preggars by then ..oooh wishful thinking      

I am sure my cat just farted ...how rude   my cats are thoroughly spoilt ..I gave Bilbo a huge piece of cooked pork and he just turned his nose up at it .. brat ! probably because it wasn't in dainty little pieces .. 

I have narrowly avoided having to dress up on a carnival float as a Cave Woman      yes I can imagine what you are all thinking  ..what do you mean dress up  

Sukie .. Nice to hear from you again ..we miss you   how is it all going ?? wishing you every bit of luck x 

Rosie P .. Have a great weekend hun x

Nikki ..and everyone else I have missed cos my brain is going   hope you are all ok and have a lovely relaxing weekend. x

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well if I have to be fat and round you lot do too lol ..so rounded you all up a bit lol .. 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat I know this might sound a silly question,but when did you last test?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Monday .. why ? do you think I should have got AF by now .. i really don't know how long Provera is supposed to take to work ..but unlikely I am pregnant after what the consultant said .. and don't feel pregnant .. just feel very fat and bloated like a whale lol

God I will be peeing on sticks again tomorrow now you have said that  !!

Fi can you add me a bubble on cos I am on an odd number 
[fly]    [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Fi - thats exactly what I thought

Cat - Can just imagine you as cave woman, I am not one for dressing up but... cant believe Im saying this.. bought a maids outfit for DH to spice up our ov days and well I have never felt so ridiculous in all my life. Seriously silly and to make it worse DH photographed me walking into the room trying to look seductive. Photos are due to arrive anyday and I cant bare to see my stupid face and wobbly body. Ahhh...the utter shame of it all

Fi - really interesting hearing you were 6ft. As your DH is taller in the photo of you I would never have imagined you as tall as that. I was thinking slim, brown eyed 5"5.  Im 5"9/10 so understand what its like to be tall - men in particular find it very threatening especially if you have a brain. Or maybe its just my personality. Actually it almost certainly is  
You must have a very laid back DH - mine would run for he hills if he ever saw a sanitary pad - he's so public school!

OK so after my BFN I got a giant bag of Dorritos and family dip selection and stuffed my face today until I felt sick. After vowing never to test early, stop drinking and loose weight I am failing miserably. Oh and I am on my second glass of wine at the moe. No hope for me Im crap at being good. Even my initials are BAD. 

Said to DH 'I am going to start my diet again next Tuesday' to which he replied tonight 'yes you've put on loads of weight' - I havent even put on a pound for a couple of weeks!!!   Actually lost 1lb last week!
Well he's at the pub tonight on a big boys session while I babysit (my wine bottle that is) so I will have my revenge in the morning around 6am when DS wakes  

Bored, may have to have a *** break (I know Im s***t but I got a BFN again so this is how I deal with it)

Oh Fi blew you one 
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Opps meant Cat - but did you both anyway!
(Think I may be a little tipsy)


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba you are so funny hun .. got this picture of you tiddled in a maids outfit now with the initials B.A.D written across the front lol .. cool initials at least you have an excuse for being bad ha ha .. I don't blame you for having a smoke .. I have never smoked and during this treatment I have often fancied a fix lol (cig fix that is !!) 

Fi ..where are you hun ? I will test tomorrow just to put my mind at rest as I have enough of the bloomin things lol
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just re-read your message I can't believe he said yes you have put on loads of weight .. shame on that man !!  

I am having hot flushes today   ... might have to go and sit in front of my fan and listen to Amy Winehouse loudly lol either that or watch Ghost ... I borrowed it on DVD the only one out of about 6 I didn't watch last weekend lol .. I had a proper girly film weekend last weekend .. popcorn and everything ..does you good a bit of pampering after a BFN doesn't it .. we will all be round alcoholic smokers by the time we have finished lol

Thanks for my bubbles x

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

    Im on cd8,i havent a clue when i will ovulate,its a nightmare.

  Went to see my friends week old baby 2day,its so unfair its happened for everyone but us.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Max .. it will happen for you hun I am sure of it ... it is just a matter of time .. I know it is a woman waiting but I feel good things for you hun in my bones x 

Max best just to have BMS every few days from now on and you should cover all eventualities x 
Cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, not meaning to get your hopes up again hun, but just wondered... try doing it and expect a no then it wont be so 
bad if it is.... just thought its worth a check, 

Oh Davis, I think my DH is just totally corrupted now, he never knows what to expect from me next (good to keep them on 
their toes) But he's very understanding and open minded, thank goodness. Trouble is I can tell him anything (and I do lol) and we laugh a lot  

5"5 and slim..... I wish.... More like over tattoed over pierced mutton dressed as I dont know... got my own funny little style.
I had one of those maids outfits (anne summers) in my last relationship, felt so bloody supid in it.. I mean how do 
you look seductive when you feel like an overdressed poodle with out the hair ribbon.... I used to cringe
Know what you mean about the ****... Im so bad I've not even pressed the ear beads for nicotine that m accupunturist gave me, cos Im scared they'll work


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..thanks hun I won't get my hopes up but yes may as well test .. trying to find out how long provera takes to work ..will do a search on the net .. and hey less of the Mutton business madam !! You look fine and dandy to us my dear x
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Max, how you doing

Blowing you all loads of bubbles (evens of course   )


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hey girlies, can you help me boost up that Davis ones bubbles, shes a little star who makes us laugh and her bubbles are too low for her personality,


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Of course we can .. although I still have finger ache from rounding everyone up earlier I think I doubled her bubble count earlier on lol .. and now look you have unrounded them all up shame on you Fi you will now have to round them all up to the next hundred lol 

Just looked on a site about Provera and I should expect AF 3-7 days after I stop taking it so stop taking it tomorrow .. 

Right will blow a few bubbles then off to the fan 

Night girls x
Cat


----------



## max_8579

Thanks for that cat.x

              Hiya fi,i will help u.


----------



## Davis

Cat - as far as initials go, Im BAD, DS is RAD and DH is SDunning but he says STUNNING! Puke, what an ego that man has!
Think I caught my friend having an affair today. Ohh the gossip of it all. She has rung and left a message for me to call her back to apologise for it but I cant be bothered talking to her (dont hold it against her its just that I am drunk and in a silky mood and dont want any heaviness). Still if I dont ring her she will think me judgemental. I think its scandalously interesting in a perverted sort of way but none of my business so dont want to get involved - should I just ignore her and call tomorrow when I am sober or call tonight and put her out of her misery. Both our DH's are out together tonight so I guess she is panicing!

Max - guess you are not being tracked? I used OPK in the past but have been told they are unreliable when on Clomid. Still if you are not being tracked I would get some (buy online its cheaper) and use them around CD12 onwards. Fi and Cat will probaly have better insight than me though. As for babies - well I am one of those women that are inches away from being a baby snatcher! I get clouded vision and think they all should be mine because I deserve them more and would be a better mother - so your in good company  
Its hard honey isnt it but its perfectly natural. We all understand that you dont begrudge your friend her joy just wish that you could have that for yourself as well. It does get easier when they get a little older I find. 

Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Cat,
     The last 2times i had provera i got af 2days after last tablet so good luck hun.x

  Does anyone know how to get in touch with that woman who does e mail readings? sum one said type her name in2 ebay but i couldnt find anything.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorry Cat, consider myself told off, so I gotta round them all up to the hundreds??  

Cheers Max, I ve upped yours too


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yes Max it was Rosie was saying but I dont know how far back in the threads it was


----------



## Davis

Gosh - girls just read your posts - I AM LOVED!
Bubbles back
Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya davis,

    I got some pee sticks in bulk online,havent used them yet,gonna start on cd10.There not reliable with pcos though i dont think.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey you and me both lol .. I used to think what I would do if I ever found a baby abandoned and I don't think I would be able to give it up ..as I would think that was fate .. how bad is that !!

Talking of initials I went out with someone with the surname Rumble (he was a lovely lovely man and probably still is but I have lost touch with him ) he used to be very embarrased because his first name was Graham so he was a Grumble which I thought was lovely lol .. it made me laugh because if I married him I would have become a Crumble lol or with my middle name a cerumble lol .. 

Right I am dying of heat here so have to go ... nighty night x


----------



## max_8579

Thank u fi

     im getting a sore finger


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Don't worry Fi .. I will just shut my eyes and pretend they are rounded up lol 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Oh I know Max - have been thinking about doing it myself. Was just looking today actually but dont know what to go for (or how). Let me know what you think and I will if you will!!!!
We can then see what happens over the next 6 months together
http://www.lesleyanderson.com/
Ba
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## max_8579

Davis,
        It was rosie who told me the website and what ones 2get as she used these ones.i can give u address if you want.Im gonna give them a try but do   often too.x


----------



## max_8579

Im going now.

    Night night.xx


----------



## Davis

Max - I meant the psychic     Really in a fit of giggles now what we us both doing synchronised peeing
Good night
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Well girls - had a fun Friday night with my wine and you lot to talk too. Who needs pubs and big night out!
Fi - my outfit is Anne Summers as well - so I can just picture us now! But after 8 years of IF you have to do something to keep the flame alive. I have become quite the underwear buyer lately and am resisting DH suggestions for now as girl on girl action aint gonna leave me with a BFP   
Men - What are they like!
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

They're all the same, and I bet mines a different size to yours though lol, think this site shuts down in a min doesnt it... if it does nite nite to you ladies, if not I'll just keep gabbling


----------



## Kiah

Looks like its hi and bye from me tonight    

 all round!!!

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Matty


----------



## Kiah

We still here   Keep waiting for the site to go  

Should really be in bed as I am up at 5am for work tomorrow


----------



## Crazy Fi

OH THATS NOT FAIR, ITS WEEKEND! MATTY,
you best get some shut eye then hun xx


----------



## Kiah

My work doesn't do weekends  

Nighty night!


----------



## max_8579

Hiya davis,
            Ive just read the post from last night where we got mixed up and it made you giggle 



        Yeah i will come on here and tell you when to pee at the same time as me   


You got me giggling now,dh thinks im mad.xx


  Well its a bank holiday doing diy for us,cant wait till its all finished,it will be worth it.

  Hope you all have a nice weekend.xx


----------



## nikki p

hi ladies. just to let you know we went for our scan yesterday and everything is fine!!!!!!!!!! im 14 weeks 2moro!!! and my edd is 25th november, day after my best mates due, shes only just told me! he or she was moving loads and we could see it really clear. we both started to cry! were so happy. hope your all ok and have a nice bank holiday big hugs nikki p xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

By heck you ladies carnt half chat   although I can also talk the hind leg off a donkey  I like to pop on and see how you all are and I do miss coming on here and chatting! Thank you for all you kind words and support you are all gems  I am stilling feel brighter and all the better for the break from ttc, it's what dh and I really needed. (My next hospital appointment is 29th of October so gives us a good break) Going to Turkey on the 7th of June for a wk so really giddy, bit naughty though because without dh or dsd  it's my best friends 40th birthday and this is what she wanted plus I am 30 this year so shared celebration  dh lovely and told me to 'get myself off it's what I deserve' bless him! Only because he knows I am a right shandy pants and that I will want a cup of tea by 11pm  I am a right party animal ..not!   I notice you girls have been talking about intials well mine is klas... now what can I say klassy bird or what!!  I hope you are all having a fab weekend and the weather is better than what it is here 

Hi to Nikki p... fab news by the way hun  Fi, Cat, Sukie, Matty, Davis, Rosie and Max AND EVERYONE ELSE HERE IS A WE WANT SOME BFP'S DANCE FOR YOU ALL:
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
Take care girls
Kelly x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls 
Yep I'm writing from the emerald isles and just about to play poker thanks for all the lovely support I love you guys lets hope there will be lots and lots of bfp's in the next few months  

Hi Kelly good to hear the break is doing you good you klas girl enjoy turkey.

Well done Nikki 

Hi Fi Cat Matty SS MM Max Nix Nikki Rosie and everyone I've missed
I'm off to play poker but will catch up properly tommorrow

Ps I'm being cheeky can I have some bubbles pretty please 
Sukie


----------



## dakota

Hello Ladies,

Where is everyone hiding this evening?  

Oooo Ment to be testing 2moro but not sure if i will or not. Went to my mums this evening straight from work as she was lokking after my 8 month old neice.(only get to see her when she's at my mums) anyway I was telling my mum how i was feeling and wasnt sure if i was going to test or not and she said what will you do and i said probley try and leave it another week.
She said that was a good idea, it also gives af plenty of time to show up. I just know im going to be so gutted it hasnt worked.

On the up side, My neice is so adorable. She was in her pink walker. bombing round my mums house. Cant believe how fast her little legs take her. (She likes aiming for the cat   ) I love her to bits just wish i saw more of her.

Had all the excitement since i got back. My awful neighbours were at it agin, loud music/shouting. Im sat watching tv and a police car pulls up, Oooooo Exciting   You should see me glass against the wall     Arrested some bloke. same one they arrested the other week when i legged it to my mums cuz i was scared    

Well i hope your all having a lovely weekend? Off to car booty if not raining 2moro

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## tulip1411

Sukie I have blown you some   xxxxxxxxxxx 

Nikki: Sounds like it's all happening it at your end.. keep us updated lets hope they are locked up and then no more loud music   aren't some people so selfish eh    Really hope you get a BFP and a/f stays away for you!!     Your niece sounds adorable x

Love Kelly x


----------



## dakota

Morning ladies,

Well i didnt test this morning   But im thinking i might 2moro as its doing my head in and i wish id done it know as its drving me nuts thinking about it  

Nikki xx


----------



## nikki p

sending you all lots of                                                         love nikki p xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apparition

Hi Dakota
lots of luck to you. Thinking about you all.
    

 



Apps


----------



## Sharry

Hi Dakota,

Finger crossed for you when you do your test         

Sharry xxxx


----------



## dakota

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for your positivity. I sure need it. Ive been driving myself mad all day. Just go in from my friends. It took my mind of it for a while but its just a quick fix  

Do you think if i was to test now i would get a result or should i wait till 2moro?

Im in work 9-5 if its a bfp ill be on a high all day and if its bfn i can see myself being in the biggest mood  

Oh decisions, decisions 

Nikki xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Dakota

Difficult discision. I would wait until tomorrow, cos if you test today and get BFN you will test again tomorrow anyway. If it is a BFP you wont mind getting it tomorrow. Anyway, when ever you decide to test I hope it's good news 

I am not due to test for another 5 days. Been stuck inside all day cos of the heavy rain so loads of time to think about it. Must try something to take my mind off it. Up until last month I had not ovulated for years, but last month I ovulated with clomid but I don't know whether it is possible for me to conceive. I really hate the unknown and not being in control. I will stop going on now!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Hi Fi    Will check you have an 11 in your bubble number!

Nix, have not seen you on here for a while.


----------



## Guest

Nikki Well done on not testing this morning stay strong until the morning  you can do it 

Kelly I rounded you up too thanks love  

SS good luck for when you do test and I hope the time doesn't drag too much  

Cat How are you keeping?

Hi Crazy Fi I liked you post about showing your Dh every speck off spotting I do the same 

Hi to everyone  

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies

Dakota, firstly it depends what sort of testers you have? are they early readers? but I'd still tend to go with the advice of testing tomoz as your pee will be a lot more concentrated too.

Hi SS ,you must be really fighting frustrations at the mo, to know you have ovulated... had any symptoms or are you ignoring them and playing it down for your sanity? Dont blame you if you are... thanks about the bubbles and good luck.... yeah and 
what a grey day it is!!

Hiya Suskie hun, are you still over in the Emerald Isle, As a full blooded irish lass I love the land of friendly...

I got had by my DH today, Hate the male p**shead, and we always have issues surrounding drink, "He likes it
sometimes... I dont want him to" (after effects of being maried to a drinker for 17yrs)
So today he wanted to take his dad out for a pint at lunch time, and we agreed a comprimise, I pick them up at 2.00 and they be ready and just have a couple of friendly pints for an hour or so.So I turn up outside the pub and ring him to say and he says "Oh weve just got another pint in hun" (I had asked him not to getting a pint in just as I'm due)At this point my tolerance level drops to minus something at the speed of light, and I'm asking him if he's serious and am telling him that he can walk home when he wants....... in the rain....!!!!!!    (alongside the subliminal messages, that he's in deep s**t)
but I'm so annoyed and ranting ten to the dozen, that I still kept on down the phone as his dad and him get in the back of the car.. they are in fits of laughter as they watched me realise I'd been had and didn't know when to stop and am still giving off over the phone as the penny slowly drops, with my DH actually sitting beside me. Little things amuse little minds I suppose  

Hope your all ok... It's very quiet this weekend, well I guess thats a good sign that people are still enjoying the bank holiday w/end, Cat, Matty, Davis where are you? Cleg hurry back! and Hi to all you ladies I've missed


----------



## dakota

Hi Fi,

 Dont DH/DP love winding us up. My DP tries to do it all the time but usually i cant take his jokes and end up stressing and biting his head off   
I bought my tests from superdrug. I think its there own make.

Have you been up to much else the w/e ?

Its been a boring one for me. Ive been banished to the bedroom to watch corrie as DP has his mate round and there on the playstation. So sat typing and trying to watch tv at the same time


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dakota

If theyre just standard ones, I'd def wait if I were you.And like a few people on here advise, some tests dont show positive til after due date...
No not done much really, just enjoying quality time with DH, he did take me out for a lovely meal last night, and we were planning to go walking the hills with our crazy George (dog) tomoz, but looks like the weathers put paid to that... I found a questionaire on another board, just a silly fun one, might stick it on here in a bit,something to do when the board is very quiet me reckons...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone .. I am here have been tidying up ..washing .. cleaning floors .. cleaning baths ..toilets .. need to have another sort tomorrow as want to get lots of stuff I have been given up the loft as it is driving me mad ..and until I have a baby I would rather not look at it every day and fall over it every five mins .. its quite good fun looking through it tho when I am feeling positive as there is some gorgeous stuff .. my friends have passed lots onto me as some of them don't want any more children and wanted me to have first pick rather than anyone else ..so was really honoured by that. We won't have to buy an awful lot apart from a pram..and only that cos the chassis of one we were given was in the boot of my car when it was stolen!

Sorry rambling on ...Fi I laughed on reading your post and wondered if you were going to say they were winding you up .. I can imagine doing just the same thing .. he he

Sukie ..Are you having fun over there I love Ireland I think it is a beautiful place with lovely friendly people..

Dakota ..Well done for waiting hun .. it will only do your head in doing lots of tests .. I did another one the other day after talking with you guys .. and of course it was BFN but I wasn't upset cos knew that already really lol.. but you just can't stop yourself testing if someone gives you an indication you could be preggars .. 

I did some gardening yesterday while it was nice and now ache like a good un.. must be getting old!

I was a right moody stressy cow this morning ... SERIOUS PMT ..must be the Provera .. I said a few naughty words ..tut tut .. but by the time I had manically cleaned a few rooms I felt much better (wierdly!) so a bit more chilled out now !! and my bathroom floor is positively gleaming .. I bleached it by hand and now the cat thinks its lovely and keeps rolling around on it (have I got a cat who likes bleach or what !! - it was dry by that point I hasten to add ..I wouldn't let my cats roll around in bleach..I think it is cos the radiator is close to the floor in there and he loves to be warm) 

Well I am yawning my head off so might go and watch some crappy tv and put my feet up .. 

Good luck to anyone on their 2ww ..and special good luck to anyone testing this week x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Argh odd number ..odd number ..odd number


----------



## dakota

Ooo sounds fun. I like a good questionaire as long as i dont have to reveal to much  

Ive heard people talk about digital tests. Would these be better to use? (more expensive i bet   )

PG tests are an expensive game   i need shares in them


----------



## dakota

Hiya Cat

A nite in front of the telly sounds good   Im thinking of crawling into bed to watch some telly as im already in my pj's  

Sorted your bubbles


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just for fun questionnairre for anyone bored:

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul?
2. Diamonds or pearls?  
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? 
4. What is your favourite TV show? 
5. What did you have for breakfast?  
6. What is your middle name?  
7. What is your favourite cuisine? 
8. What foods do you dislike? 
9. Your favourite Potato chip? 
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? 
11. What kind of car do you drive? 
12. Favourite sandwich? 
13. What characteristics do you despise? 
14. Favourite item of clothing?  
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? 
16. What colour is your bedroom? 
17. Favourite brand of clothing? 
18. Where would you want to retire to? 
19. Favourite time of day? 
20. beer or spirits?
21. Favourite sport to watch? 
22. Blonde or dark? 
23. Sweet or savoury?
24. Tea or coffee?
25. Play any musical instruments?
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? 
27. Silver or gold?
28. Do you have pets? 
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone?  
30. What did you want to be when you were little? 
31. Favourite Candy Bar?  
32. What is your best childhood memory?  
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? 
34. What book are you reading?
35. Nicknames: 
36. Piercing?  
37. Eye colour?  
38. How far afield have you travelled? 
39. Favourite all time film? 
40. Love someone so much it made you cry?  
41. Believe in the afterlife?
42. Croutons or bacon bits?  
43. Favourite day of the week? 
44. Favourite restaurant? 
45. Favourite flower?  
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? 
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? 
48. Favourite fast food restaurant?  
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet?  
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? once 
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? 
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? 
53. Bedtime? 
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? ? 
55. Last person you went to dinner with? 
56. What are you listening to right now?  
57. What is your favourite colour?  
58. Lake, Ocean or river?  
59. How many tattoos do you have? 
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? 
61. Time you finished this questionnaire?


----------



## Shooting star

Hi

Fi - Yes waiting is frustrating, as for symptoms only sore (.)(.) but I had that in last months 2ww so who knows. Great story,   did guess it was a wind up as did not think that your DH would do that. By the way you speak about him he cares about you too much! 

Cat - I need to take a leaf out of your book and do some tidying up and sorting out. I find it so hard to motivate myself to do it because I find it so boring. I was all set to do some gardening today as I have decided to grow some runner beans but its been pouring with rain. Never grown my own veg so when I am finally able to start it should be interesting!

SS


----------



## dakota

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? Music for rhythm
2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds are a girls best friend 
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Saw III
4. What is your favourite TV show? This Morning
5. What did you have for breakfast? tropical Yogurt
6. What is your middle name? Jane
7. What is your favourite cuisine? Spag Bog
8. What foods do you dislike? Wholemeal pasta
9. Your favourite Potato chip? Prawn Coctail
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Top gear soundtrack
11. What kind of car do you drive? Vauxhall corsa
12. Favourite sandwich? Chicken, sweetcorn and mayo
13. What characteristics do you despise? Arrogant people
14. Favourite item of clothing? My trainers
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? Hawaii
16. What colour is your bedroom? Lilac
17. Favourite brand of clothing? Anything cheap  
18. Where would you want to retire to? Australia
19. Favourite time of day? Evening
20. beer or spirits? spirits
21. Favourite sport to watch? Formula one
22. Blonde or dark? Blonde
23. Sweet or savoury? Sweet
24. Tea or coffee? Both
25. Play any musical instruments? Ermmmm no
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? Morning person
27. Silver or gold? Silver
28. Do you have pets? No
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone? Im gonna test 2moro  
30. What did you want to be when you were little? A midwife
31. Favourite Candy Bar? White Chocolate
32. What is your best childhood memory? Playing on the beach
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? Always been a team leader
34. What book are you reading? Kerry katona
35. Nicknames: Kiki, Dickturd (dont ask its what DP calls me)
36. Piercing? ears
37. Eye colour?  Green
38. How far afield have you travelled? Spain
39. Favourite all time film? Bridget Jones Diary
40. Love someone so much it made you cry? My Dp
41. Believe in the afterlife? Yes
42. Croutons or bacon bits? bacon bits
43. Favourite day of the week? Sun
44. Favourite restaurant? Anything indian
45. Favourite flower? White roses
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? dont do karaoke
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? Disney
48. Favourite fast food restaurant? Mcdonalds
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? beige
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? once 
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? New Look
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? Read
53. Bedtime? About 11pm
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? ? Crazy Fi
55. Last person you went to dinner with? My mum and dad
56. What are you listening to right now? Maroon 5
57. What is your favourite colour? Purple
58. Lake, Ocean or river? Ocean
59. How many tattoos do you have? two
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? Eh? 
61. Time you finished this questionnaire? I think so


----------



## Crazy Fi

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? SOUL
2. Diamonds or pearls? NEITHER 
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? WILD HOGS
4. What is your favourite TV show? JONOTHAN ROSS
5. What did you have for breakfast? BACON SANDWICH   
6. What is your middle name? PASS 
7. What is your favourite cuisine? CHINESE 
8. What foods do you dislike? MELON / SEAFOOD
9. Your favourite Potato chip? CHEESE AND ONION
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? PAULO NUTINI 
11. What kind of car do you drive? VAUXHALL ZAFFIRA
12. Favourite sandwich? BACON
13. What characteristics do you despise? LIES AND INSINCERITY AND ARROGANCE
14. Favourite item of clothing? BLACK FLAT CAP AND FINGERLESS GLOVES (WEIRDO!!)  
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go ? CANADA (AMERICAN INDIAN RESERVATIONS)
16. What colour is your bedroom? BROWNS WITH ORANGE EFFECTS  
17. Favourite brand of clothing? EVANS    (but choice would be boho hippy if I was slim enough to look good in)
18. Where would you want to retire to? STILL LOOKING.. peaceful,close to nature, with beautiful views to feed the soul 
19. Favourite time of day?  (SIX O'CLOCK WHEN DH COMES HOME) 
20. beer or spirits? NEITHER
21. Favourite sport to watch? NONE 
22. Blonde or dark? DARK 
23. Sweet or savoury? SWEET
24. Tea or coffee? COFFEE (de caff)
25. Play any musical instruments? GUITAR/ FLUTE
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? NIGHT OWL 
27. Silver or gold? SILVER AND MORE SILVER
28. Do you have pets? DOG, 2 CATS 
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone?  
30. What did you want to be when you were little? VET 
31. Favourite Candy Bar? BEUNO  
32. What is your best childhood memory? SINGING LESSONS WITH MY DAD/ CUDDLES WITH MY MUM  
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life?  LOADS, BEST WAS TEAM LEADER IN HOME WITH 8 ADULTS EXTREME CHALLENGING BEHAVIOUR, RECEIVED MANY HIDINGS BUT GOT BACK SO MUCH FROM THESE PEOPLE I WAS PRIVELIGED TO SHARE SO MUCH WITH,AND MANAGED TO CHANGE SO MUCH FOR THEM WITH MANY TEARS..ONCE IN A LIFETIME JOB AND A REAL SPECIAL PLACE IN MY HEART   
34. What book are you reading? MARTINA COLE AND YOUR ELECTRIC LIFE
35. Nicknames: FIFI   (dh!!) 
36. Piercing? EARS... TONGUE, SEPTUM 
37. Eye colour? BROWN  
38. How far afield have you travelled? MADEIRA   
39. Favourite all time film? CITY OF ANGELS
40. Love someone so much it made you cry?  YES,  
41. Believe in the afterlife? YES, REINCARNATION AND KHARMA MAKES MORE SENSE THAN MOST RELIGIONS
42. Croutons or bacon bits? BACON BITS  
43. Favourite day of the week? SATURDAY 
44. Favourite restaurant? LITTLE PUB CLOSE BY 
45. Favourite flower?      
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? YOU GOTTA FRIEND/YOUR LOVE AMAZES ME (IF EXTREMELY DRUNK ONLY!!)
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons?DISNEY   
48. Favourite fast food restaurant? BURGER STAR 
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? BEIGEY BROWN  
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? 2 TIMES 
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? GOTH STORE IN NOTTINGHAM
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? PC OR READ 
53. Bedtime? LATE AS POSS
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? ANY CRAZY CHICKS  
55. Last person you went to dinner with? MY DH 
56. What are you listening to right now? FILM MY DH GOT OUT ON FILMFLEX  
57. What is your favourite colour? BURNT ORANGE OR BLACK  
58. Lake, Ocean or river? LAKE  
59. How many tattoos do you have? 4 (FAVOURITE ONE, MY WEDDING RING)
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? THEY'RE STILL CIRCULATING
61. Time you finished this questionnaire?  MOST DEF


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - Good questionnaire. DH and I have just answered it for each other. Interesting! I know alot more about him than he knows about me! We have been married 5 years so I would expect him to know a little more  Oh well, he knows alot more now.  

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thats a good idea... a bit of a Mr and Mrs game, I can already visualise my DH's groan of impending doom "oh no!"  ............... hee hee hee


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend? Well my laptop has lost it's internet connection for some reason so am having to pinch DH's. 

Cat, has the Provera worked yet? I had a mad clean yesterday and it took about 4 hours but at least it's all done before we go on hols this week. Feels good when you get it all done doesn't it?

Dakota, I used a bog-standard test 14dpo and got BFN and used a digital one the day after and got a BFP - but they are more expensive so I'd only get them when you are definitely late on. Good luck.    

Fi, your story made me laugh. My DH was also at the pub watching the Blackpool match and this lad started talking to him and then poured his heart out about his mother slapping him. Very odd but DH felt sorry for him and stayed to talk to him (not for the beer honest!  ). 

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? For the soul
2. Diamonds or pearls?  Diamonds
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Can't even remember it was that long ago! We were meant to go tonight but missed the start time.
4. What is your favourite TV show? Medium or House (love both equally)
5. What did you have for breakfast?  Crispy bacon sarnie (yum!)
6. What is your middle name?  Josephine
7. What is your favourite cuisine? Thai or Indonesian food
8. What foods do you dislike? Beetroot, Lamb and goat's cheese
9. Your favourite Potato chip? Salt and vinegar at the moment
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Mark Ronson's CD -Tribute
11. What kind of car do you drive? Audi A4
12. Favourite sandwich? Crispy Bacon or cheese and piccalilli
13. What characteristics do you despise? Uncompassionate people
14. Favourite item of clothing?  At the moment my maternity jeans as I live in them
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? Fiji or back to Bali
16. What colour is your bedroom? 'Blue Candy' (says on the tin)
17. Favourite brand of clothing? At the moment Mamas and Papas but I normally like Mango
18. Where would you want to retire to? Corfu or Sicily
19. Favourite time of day? Night
20. beer or spirits? At the moment a little taste of beer, though normally I hate it 
21. Favourite sport to watch? Tennis
22. Blonde or dark? Dark
23. Sweet or savoury? Normally savoury but at the moment can't get enough sweet stuff
24. Tea or coffee? Tea, but only earl grey
25. Play any musical instruments? The Guatemalan Nose Flute - no nothing really, tone deaf!  
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? Night owl
27. Silver or gold? Silver (but preferable platinum)
28. Do you have pets? Yes, two cats - or should I say monkeys!
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone? We're going on holiday on Friday and can't wait to get away from this miserable whether. 
30. What did you want to be when you were little? A mum
31. Favourite Candy Bar?  Double Decker
32. What is your best childhood memory? 3 lots of good luck - being picked for church May Queen, being picked for Britannia in the Gala parade and winning an art competition all within 2 weeks. 
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? From bar maid, to art student to Pensions!
34. What book are you reading? In between books at the mo but have a few to take on holiday. Favourite author is Harlen Coben so have a few of his to take.
35. Nicknames: Rosebud or Horny Roser (to do with my maiden name and given me by a gay friend of mine) 
36. Piercing? Did have nose but got bored of that so just ears and belly button
37. Eye colour?  Green
38. How far afield have you travelled? Furthest is Komodo Island Indonesia
39. Favourite all time film? Between Muriel's Wedding and Beetlejuice
40. Love someone so much it made you cry?  Yes, mum and DH and my lost baby and this one
41. Believe in the afterlife? Not so much afterlife but that we are still there for the people we love
42. Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon bits
43. Favourite day of the week? Saturday
44. Favourite restaurant? San Carlo Manchester and Birmingham and soon Liverpool
45. Favourite flower? Orchids or Lillies
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? Chiquitita (sp?) by Abba or Banana Boat Song.
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? Warner Bros
48. Favourite fast food restaurant?  Taco Bell
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? Wooden floors due to asthma 
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? once 
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Any  
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? Go on FF
53. Bedtime? 12 - 1am
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? Everyone
55. Last person you went to dinner with? DH, my 2 sisters, sister's boyfriend and my friend. 
56. What are you listening to right now?  Medium on the tv
57. What is your favourite colour?  Red
58. Lake, Ocean or river?  Ocean
59. How many tattoos do you have? 1
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? I reckon egg because if we all evolved from fish then they have eggs and came way before chickens
61. Time you finished this questionnaire? half past ten.

Blimey!!!

Hi to SS, Sukie, Tulip, Cleg, Ba, Sharry, Apparition, Nikki and anyone else I've missed.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Well the cramps have gone!! now left with a heavy aching and (.)(.) that you could hang duffle coats from!! Probabaly just due to the tablets that I have been given.

Now on CD19 and lucky in someways, that since I dont normally have regular periods I dont have a cycle length so at the moment decided to wait for a fortnight before I think about testing.

Dakota, if you do your test today    fingers crossed !!

      

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Rosie P ..sorry to hear about the laptop  but glad you can pinch DH's    where are you off to on your hols hun? and no AF has not arrived yet .. hopefully it will sometime this week!

Dakota have you tested today hun ..thinking of you         hope you get a BFP x

Fi ..thanks for giving me something to do other than cleaning, sorting or cooking ..FAB!

I love these things

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? For the soul
2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Happy Feet
4. What is your favourite TV show? Grays Anatomy ..Grand Designs..I like Medium too Rosie P although don't like her hair that short lol ..any cooking programmes (god I sound like a right telly addict ..anyone remember that programme lol) 
5. What did you have for breakfast? Muesli
6. What is your middle name? Emma (after my dear Granny)
7. What is your favourite cuisine? I love it all apart from the next question 
8. What foods do you dislike? Offal ..offal and offal yuk!!
9. Your favourite Potato chip? is this a posh name for crisps lol .. plain lovely chunky ones .. or thai sweet chilli
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? my Hypnotherapy one as it sends me to sleep 
11. What kind of car do you drive? I don't my last one went crispy when it was burnt out ..hope to have another one when we get security gates !!
12. Favourite sandwich? Brie ..Bacon and Cranberry (i'm starving now ..too many foody questions!)
13. What characteristics do you despise? Meanness.. slyness .. lack of sense of humour and dishonesty
14. Favourite item of clothing? Jeans and floaty top as about the only thing I feel comfortable in ..bloater that I am  
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? Kenya to see where my Mum grew up and to see my favourite Elephants  
16. What colour is your bedroom? Cool Blue (I would say it is like a duck egg blue)  
17. Favourite brand of clothing? Not fussed about brands as long as I like the colours, and the way it looks
18. Where would you want to retire to? Somewhere beautiful .. a farm so I could keep animals ..and big enough for all my friends to come and stay .. and if I am not too tired and knackered to foster disadvantaged kids ..where they have space to be themselves ..away from all the bad influences in their lives
19. Favourite time of day? Night
20. beer or spirits? Spirits ..Southern Comfort, Baileys, Malibu, Pims (now I sound like an alcoholic .. I rarely drink as it makes my bones ache lol) 
21. Favourite sport to watch? F1 or Rugby live and in the flesh  
22. Blonde or dark? Are we talking about hair colour ? If so I am boring brown ..has blonde bits in the sun ..but goes darker in the winter .. if we are talking about Men it has to be dark every time !!
23. Sweet or savoury? Ummm both lol  
24. Tea or coffee? Neither ..prefer drinking water ..but if you are forcing me to decide it would have to be coffee made with hot milk in the microwave so it is nice and creamy  
25. Play any musical instruments? The recorder at school but nothing since ..I too am tone deaf lol
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? Night owl (ditto)
27. Silver or gold? Silver  
28. Do you have pets? Yes, two cats  
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone? do you not think I would have shared it by now lol
30. What did you want to be when you were little? A mum ..a Nurse ..a Nanny ..I achieved two of the three !  
31. Favourite Candy Bar? Frys mint thing..can't think what they are called ..or a Picnic ..actually who am I kidding there is no choc bar I don't like  
32. What is your best childhood memory? Staying with my Aunt & Uncle on their farm down in Devon over the summer holidays and Falling in lust at the age of 15 ..with my science teacher lol ..and a NZ sheep shearer called David .. most of my childhood memories before that were crap to be honest ..but hey life goes on
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? Started with a job at tescos whilst still at school ..then Nursed/Nannied then worked as a BT operator then in a garage as an Administrator(had to escape the caring profession as all cared out!) and then worked for Norwich Union (ins) and Churchill (ins) running their complaints dept dealing with complex/sensitive claims..such as murder scenes etc - very interesting but gruesome! now I work for the local County Council ..but my job is currently on the 'at risk' list so who knows what I will do next .. I would love to foster..
34. What book are you reading? Harry Potter lol (need to catch up as have two to read! only tend to read it in the bath !)  
35. Nicknames: I was called the Gaffer at school by the boys (sad or what think it was because it remotely rhymed with Catherine doh!) ..I have been called hop a long when I had a limp (until I had my leg lengthened) .. and now my only nick name is Tiget and Cat  
36. Piercing? Ears but rarely wear earrings as they put the hole on one side wonky so my ears swell up by the time I get an earring through it..so don't tend to bother !
37. Eye colour? Grey/blue
38. How far afield have you travelled? Only Europe ..would love to go to NZ/Australia .. Kenya .. and China before I die ..
39. Favourite all time film? Thorn Birds .. Beaches 
40. Love someone so much it made you cry? Ooh yes ..lost babies .. llost partner .. Mr Rumble .. First Love ..god need I go on lol
41. Believe in the afterlife? I believe that your spirit lives on ..when a friend that I grew up with was killed in an accident ..I was walking along a road and his name just came into my head ..I remember thinking to myself why has your name come into my head .. I found out later that day that he was killed in an accident that afternoon about the time that his name came into my head .. how can that be unless there is something more to it all..  
42. Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon bits are the most disgusting thing ever ..they are not remotely like lovely crispy bacon yuk ..so croutons any day !!
43. Favourite day of the week? Friday as it means the weekend is ahead
44. Favourite restaurant? Mem Saab 
45. Favourite flower? Freesias ..and white/cream or yellow roses
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? yeah right ! (did you not read that I am tone deaf !) 
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? Disney the old ones
48. Favourite fast food restaurant? KFC ..yummy  
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? Wooden floors due to asthma (ditto) 
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? once (ditto)
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? John Lewis or Hobby Craft  
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? Go on FF (ditto)  
53. Bedtime? varies from 6.30pm to 2am ..mostly about 10.30-11pm
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? Everyone (ditto)
55. Last person you went to dinner with? a male friend who was on a downer 
56. What are you listening to right now? Cash in the attic ..just cos I am in a different room and can't be bothered to get up and change it ! please don't think I watch it  
57. What is your favourite colour? Greens/Blues 
58. Lake, Ocean or river? Ocean
59. How many tattoos do you have? 0
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? it has to be the egg
61. Time you finished this questionnaire 12.28 (I have a numb bum now !) 

Sharry ..I have blown you some bubbles hun and wish you every luck for a BFP 
[fly]              [/fly]..what tablets are you on?

SS ..Did you have success on e-bay ? are you already a member on there ?

Hello to Sukie ..In the emerald isle .. have a guinness on us hun x

Hello to Kelly ..glad you are feeling better hun..I would def recommend anyone to have a break when things get too much it makes you come back more refreshed and positive .. its nice to still have you on here hun x

Right off to make lunch .. I am starving after filling all this out!

Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Cat

It is really interesting reading peoples answers. 

I have never used ebay before so am not a member. Have not plucked up the courage to have a go yet. (I know it sounds rediculous but FF is the only thing I use on the NET - must learn how to do these things) I am much better if I can just ring a number and order stuff so may try a few sites and see if any have telephone numbers. Have all this fertility stuff done and can't manage to order off the net - pathetic really!

Hope you are having a good day.

SS


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Just got back from 3 year old birthday party in Southampton. Was so much fun.

Nikki - I have come on here especially to see if you tested?? Well done for holding out. I was meant to test today but as every other day was negative I will just wait until a/f arrives - which by the dragging way my tum feels is not far away.

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul?  soul
2. Diamonds or pearls?  Pearls (Black ones)
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Blood Diamond (so I dont want diamonds anymore)
4. What is your favourite TV show? Grand Designs & Chaos at the Chateo
5. What did you have for breakfast?  wait for it: poached egg on toast, slice of bread and jam, banana (Im hungry today)
6. What is your middle name?  Elke
7. What is your favourite cuisine?  Japanese
8. What foods do you dislike?  Black pepper
9. Your favourite Potato chip?  Salt & Vinegar
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment?  Amy Winehouse's latest
11. What kind of car do you drive? Mercedes estate
12. Favourite sandwich? Club
13. What characteristics do you despise? miser/tight with money
14. Favourite item of clothing?  a hat from 1995
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go?  Tour South America
16. What colour is your bedroom? Purple
17. Favourite brand of clothing?  Gucci & Westwood (but thats not what makes up my wardrobe)
18. Where would you want to retire to? Australia
19. Favourite time of day? Sunset
20. beer or spirits? White spirits but if I had a choice only Champagne
21. Favourite sport to watch? Olympics
22. Blonde or dark? blonde
23. Sweet or savoury? savoury
24. Tea or coffee?  tea
25. Play any musical instruments? no way
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? morning person
27. Silver or gold? rose gold
28. Do you have pets? they die on me
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone?  DH is tiling our bathroom
30. What did you want to be when you were little? a vet
31. Favourite Candy Bar?  anything by Green & Blacks
32. What is your best childhood memory?  playing with my best friend
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? chamber maid, bar maid, shop assistant, advertising director
34. What book are you reading? Phillip Pulman Northen Lights
35. Nicknames: Ba, Barbie, Barry, Heffer lump
36. Piercing?  ears
37. Eye colour?  green
38. How far afield have you travelled?  havent been to south america or middle east
39. Favourite all time film? to hard..life of brian, english patient
40. Love someone so much it made you cry?  love everyone and cry all the time
41. Believe in the afterlife?  We die. The end. Deal with it!
42. Croutons or bacon bits?  neither
43. Favourite day of the week?  Saturday
44. Favourite restaurant?  Witches Cauldron Australia
45. Favourite flower?  white rose
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? elton john & kikki dee with DH when absolutely trollied
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons?  Dreamworks
48. Favourite fast food restaurant?  Taco Bell
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet?  floorboards
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? once 
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Seilfridges
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? EAT
53. Bedtime? 10pm
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? Interested in everyone
55. Last person you went to dinner with? DH, DS and Polish friends
56. What are you listening to right now?  Cebbies
57. What is your favourite colour?  Black
58. Lake, Ocean or river?  Ocean
59. How many tattoos do you have? great on other people but not me
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? egg
61. Time you finished this questionnaire? and did something useful with the day

Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Davis ..I always love children's birthday parties .. glad you had fun ..its great reading those questionaires it helps build up a picture of people ..just shows how men get it wrong assuming that we all love red roses most of us have said we like white roses lol and most of us like our food lol .. 

Hope everyone is having fun .. I have just sorted out loads of baby stuff I have decided to put it in a lock up I have well out of the way ..
Cat x


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Cat thanks for the bubbles, I needed them as I did not have many!

My cons seems to be giving me everything......... or it feels that way, along with my clomid, I have got Metformin which i am still taking, had menogon injections for 4 days, a pregnyl injection and now I am on Dydrogesterone tablets for 15 days.  Dont know what they all do I have jsut been doing as I was told!!! 

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sharry lol ..sometimes it does feel like that doesn't it,  well I am on the clomid and the metformin .. the clomid helps stimulate your ovaries ..the metformin is commonly used for pcos sufferers and helps with insulin resistance etc..

The dydrogesterone sounds like progesterone which would help support a pregnancy ..so presume you are taking that in your 2ww?

Menogon is Human menopausal gonadotrophin comprises two naturally-occurring hormones, follicle stimulating hormone and luteinising hormone. These hormones control the production and release of eggs from the ovary.

Pregnyl is for luteal phase support or to induce ovulation 

Good luck hun x 
As for bubbles you will soon have lots hun ..the more you post and get involved the more people will blow you bubbles .. 
Cat x


----------



## LisaBerts

WOW you girls really have been busy chatting!  I've been away for a few days and there's so much to catch up on, anyone want to give me a summary?  have we got any BFP's?

I haven't unfortunately - start my 2nd cycle of the little wacky pills tomorrow!   showed her stupid face this morning!  I've had my    today and I'm ready to start again tomorrow!    

Hope everyones OK and babydust all round.  


Lisa


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry to hear you got the nasty witch Lisa .. no BFP's as far as I know .. good luck for your next cycle hun x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? *For the soul*
2. Diamonds or pearls? *Diamonds*
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? *In the pursuit of happiness*
4. What is your favourite TV show? *Ugly Betty*
5. What did you have for breakfast? *Pancakes*
6. What is your middle name? *Nadine*
7. What is your favourite cuisine? *A toss up between Chinese and Curry*
8. What foods do you dislike? *Parsnips *
9. Your favourite Potato chip? *Cheese and onion*
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? *My hypnotherapy fertility CD*
11. What kind of car do you drive? *a red Landrover Freelander*
12. Favourite sandwich? *Chicken*
13. What characteristics do you despise? *Selfishness*
14. Favourite item of clothing? * My new back shoes *
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? *The mountains in Canada to see the Northern lights*
16. What colour is your bedroom? *Beige and brown*
17. Favourite brand of clothing? * Maternity ha ha!*
18. Where would you want to retire to? *Ireland but DH wouldn't*
19. Favourite time of day? * My evenings spending time with Dh and getting on line after a long day*
20. beer or spirits?*BEER!*
21. Favourite sport to watch? *Rugby*
22. Blonde or dark? *A bit of both*
23. Sweet or savoury? *Sweet (Baileys and brownies)mmm*
24. Tea or coffee? *Tea at the moment*
25. Play any musical instruments? *Afraid not*
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? *Morning person (out of the two, but neither really) *
27. Silver or gold? *Silver*
28. Do you have pets? *Two beautiful cats*
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone? *I have pink knickers on!*  
30. What did you want to be when you were little? * A nurse*
31. Favourite Candy Bar? *Double decker* 
32. What is your best childhood memory? *Going to Disneyland* 
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? working in a news agent, as a chamber maid,Hairdresser and Nursery nurse
34. What book are you reading? *Gilly Coppers new book I haven't got it with me so can't tell you the name*
35. Nicknames: *Sukie, Suskie , Tanie (my real name is Tanya)*
36. Piercing? *Just my ears (once in each ear)* 
37. Eye colour? *Gray/Blue (but more blue)* 
38. How far afield have you travelled? *Australia*
39. Favourite all time film? *Have lots*
40. Love someone so much it made you cry? *Yes* 
41. Believe in the afterlife? *I'm Catholic, so yes*
42. Croutons or bacon bits? *Both*
43. Favourite day of the week? *Fri evening*
44. Favourite restaurant? *At the moment Blubeckers*
45. Favourite flower? *Red rose*
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? *Summer lovin (grease) *
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? *Disney*
48. Favourite fast food restaurant? *KFC* 
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? *beige* 
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? *Twice*
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? *Bentells*
52. What do you do most often when you are bored?*Go on line* 
53. Bedtime? *10ish*
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? ? *Cat and Crazy*
55. Last person you went to dinner with? *Glen (DH)*
56. What are you listening to right now? *Dh watching the footie* 
57. What is your favourite colour? *Lavender* 
58. Lake, Ocean or river? *Ocean* 
59. How many tattoos do you have? *None too chicken*
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? *Good question *
61. Time you finished this questionnaire? *Five PM on the dot*

Hi ladies I posted earlier and it lost it 

Crazy Fi I have the same on going battles about drink not fun!

Hi Cat Hope you are taking it easy after all the cleaning yesterday, take it easy hun 

Lisa Sorry babe Good luck for this cycle 

Nikki did you test today?

I'm going to have to go back through and see the answer you all put I thought I'd do mine before looking 

Sukie


----------



## dakota

Hi ladies,


I tested this morning at 6am and got a   . I canty believe it. It hasnt sunk in yet for me or DP. I burst out crying when i saw the test  

It can be done!!!!. Good luck to you all and dont give up hope

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## LisaBerts

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? For the soul
2. Diamonds or pearls? diamonds
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Borat
4. What is your favourite TV show? Simpsons
5. What did you have for breakfast?  Quorn Sausage, Egg & Beans on 1 Slice of Wholemeal Toast
6. What is your middle name?  Jane - Mam & Dad wanted to call me this but uncle called his daughter it 1st!
7. What is your favourite cuisine? Traditional - either Meat & Veg or Fish & Chips
8. What foods do you dislike? Kidney Beans
9. Your favourite Potato chip? Mango & Sweet Chili
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? Freemasons
11. What kind of car do you drive? Peugeot 106
12. Favourite sandwich? BLT
13. What characteristics do you despise? Arrogant
14. Favourite item of clothing? Shoes - lots of!! 
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? Mauritius
16. What colour is your bedroom? Brown & Cream - But were decorating it this week haven't decided what colour yet.
17. Favourite brand of clothing? Star by Jullien McDonald (Debenhams)
18. Where would you want to retire to? Seaside - maybe somewhere sunny!
19. Favourite time of day? Bed time  
20. beer or spirits? spirits
21. Favourite sport to watch? Rugby
22. Blonde or dark? Both
23. Sweet or savoury? Sweet & Savoury love Gregg's everything  
24. Tea or coffee? Herbal Tea
25. Play any musical instruments? Nope I'm useless at them
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? Morning person
27. Silver or gold? Gold
28. Do you have pets? No
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone? I wish!!  
30. What did you want to be when you were little? A Vet
31. Favourite Candy Bar? Milky Way
32. What is your best childhood memory? Painting Pebbles with my Granny 
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? Receptionist, Administrator for a Financial Company, Breakdown Company and Driver Hire Company and now a Print Programmer where I met DH
34. What book are you reading? Live Bait - P J Tracy - Murder/Detective
35. Nicknames: I'm sure I have many behind my back   but Chix from DH is the only one I know about
36. Piercing? Just my ears - (2 either side) 
37. Eye colour? Green/Brown - they seem to change - they look red on most pictures!
38. How far afield have you travelled? India - Dominican - America - Not sure which is furthest
39. Favourite all time film? Lost Boys or Drop Dead Fred
40. Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes 
41. Believe in the afterlife? Yes but not sure what really!  There must be more than this, attitude
42. Croutons or bacon bits?  Bacon Bits
43. Favourite day of the week? Mostly Saturdays
44. Favourite restaurant? La Tasca
45. Favourite flower? Lily
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? Sha La La La La - Vengaboys or Simply The Best - Tina Turner (none at the mo coz I'm off the alcohol). 
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? Disney
48. Favourite fast food restaurant? Fish & Chips 
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? Cream - Might change it this week to wood 
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? Once
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Selfridges
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? Go on line 
53. Bedtime? Depends what shift I'm on Early Shifts in bed for before 10.30 and Late Shift can be anything up to about 1.30ish.
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? ? All of you crazy people  
55. Last person you went to dinner with? All DH's family - (cousins wedding) Friday and Saturday
56. What are you listening to right now? washing machine - driving me  
57. What is your favourite colour? Pink
58. Lake, Ocean or river? River 
59. How many tattoos do you have? None change my mind too soon - I'd wish I'd had something different by the end of the week.
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? Who knows - In my case it wouldn't be the egg  
61. Time you finished this questionnaire? 17.49


----------



## LisaBerts

Congratualtions Well Done Nikki

Have a healthy, happy 9 months!!

Luv

Lisa

PS.  How many cycles have you done?


----------



## dakota

Thanks lisa,

This was my first cycle of 100mg. I cant believe it

Nikki xx


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
great survey - i'm going to try to set aside some time to look at it.

Need to ask those of you who CHART - if you have had sessions on the clomid when your temperature didn't rise? I'm on day 16 and still pretty level. Last month there was a definate rise and bloods confirmed I ovulated. Not due to get bloods this month but if no rise appears should I ask for bloods?

Could it be a one off or can your body get used to the clomid and need an increase in dose?  

What should I do? I hate hounding the consultant.

Hope all is well with you all.
Apps


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hello Everyone 

Can I join you on here...I start Clomid next month  

Look forward to getting to know you all  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## angelus

Hello all.

Dakota... That is just the best news. Congratulations to you, am thrilled for you. It gives me such hope knowing that it does work.
xxxxxxxx

Had a great weekend, although it was rather wet, at my mums caravan! Shopping trip on sat for a ball gown was a result too. Got the most beautiful dress ( even if it was 2 sizes bigger than i normally wear!!)

Davis.. You asked what the ball was. Sad one I'm afraid. My beautiful 3 year old niece died nearly 2 years ago and we have been raising money for the children's hospital who cared for her so brilliantly. She had a rare chromosome problem which made her seriously ill and the hospital is just being relocated as the old one was really old! We have already raised a good amount but not quite enough to buy a life saving piece of equipment in memory of my niece. So the ball is our final fundraiser.

Fi.. Love the questionare. will post my answers a little later on.

Mrs redcap... Hello to you! I ve only been on here for a few weeks and these ladies are just the best.Welcome xx 

xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nikki ..thought your symptoms sounded hopeful ..CONGRATULATIONS HUN  I am well chuffed for you ...heres to a happy and healthy 9 months x

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mrs Redcap welcome .. 

I have suddenly got a blinding headache over the past hour so going to lie down for a bit ..
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Nikki -          
About time one of us got a BFP! Although now you really start to know what worry is - the next 16 weeks is tough going - we are here for you.
Your symptoms were spot on and I agree with Cat I thought that you would get a BFP as soon as you mentioned itchy nips days ago! 
Will pop back on later
Ba
x


----------



## Kiah

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? Both - not necessarily in the same song!
2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Would have to ask DH, it was a lawyer/crime thing but I slept through most of it   Aparently it was Fracture!
4. What is your favourite TV show? This Morning (means I am not at work if watching this  )
5. What did you have for breakfast?  Rice Crispies
6. What is your middle name?  Don't have one
7. What is your favourite cuisine? Tricky one!  Deepends on what mood I am in!
8. What foods do you dislike? sea food
9. Your favourite Potato chip? Salt and vinegar at the mo but subject to change  
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? One I put together myself off of itunes and has the weirdest collection of music from Abba to Moby to the Black Eyed Peas
11. What kind of car do you drive? A small one with a dent in the side   (not my fault!!!)
12. Favourite sandwich? Don't like bread!  If anything it has to be a bacon roll on a nice soft white roll!
13. What characteristics do you despise?  Arrogance, lying, 2 facedness!!!  
14. Favourite item of clothing?  My PJs!
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? America...no! Africa...no! Australia...erm ok so I'm not very decisive  
16. What colour is your bedroom?  Creams and other such nutral colours
17. Favourite brand of clothing?  None just like clothes that I like
18. Where would you want to retire to?  Would just be happy to live long enough to retire  
19. Favourite time of day?  Bedtime  
20. beer or spirits? Spirits
21. Favourite sport to watch? None 
22. Blonde or dark? Dark
23. Sweet or savoury? Both  
24. Tea or coffee? Both 
25. Play any musical instruments? No!!!!
26. Are you a morning person or night owl?  No, yet to find my good time of day    
27. Silver or gold? silver
28. Do you have pets? No
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone?  No I'm very boring
30. What did you want to be when you were little? an author
31. Favourite Candy Bar?  Them all    I go through phases of having a favourite but I suppose a mars or a double decker is a safe bet!
32. What is your best childhood memory?  Waking up at my grandparents house in my bed there with sheets and blankets and hearing my granny pottering about in the kitchen.    
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life?  Don't have enough time!  I get bored easily  
34. What book are you reading?  Ruth Rendell Harm Done
35. Nicknames: None - well that I know of  
36. Piercing?  Just my ears
37. Eye colour?  Brown
38. How far afield have you travelled?  California 
39. Favourite all time film? 
40. Love someone so much it made you cry?  Yes
41. Believe in the afterlife? Yes
42. Croutons or bacon bits?  Yuck neither
43. Favourite day of the week? Any day I am off work  
44. Favourite restaurant? No particular restraunt, just anything that serves tasty food  
45. Favourite flower?  Tulips
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? I don't do singing! 
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? Both
48. Favourite fast food restaurant?  Dominos pizza
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet?  Terracotta
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? never, passed first time   
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I wouldn't I'd open lots of credit cards and hit the Trafford Center in Manchester and max them all out  
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? Read, FF, sleep!
53. Bedtime? Anytime between probably 10am and arm sometime a lot later!
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? Everyone
55. Last person you went to dinner with? Family
56. What are you listening to right now?  DH wittering in my ear  
57. What is your favourite colour?  Pink!
58. Lake, Ocean or river?  Ocean
59. How many tattoos do you have? None   Don't do needles!
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? Who cares they are both here now and I have far too much to think about without worrying about poultry, now what IS my favourite film  
61. Time you finished this questionnaire? No I could go on forever!

Anyway, after all that I don't have time to post anything    Off to make tea, hope everyone is doing fine!

Just want to say Congrats Nikki!!!   
Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

First of all, congratulations Dakota, you must be over the moon, it gives us all hope to see a BFP on here   

Gosh the questionnaire is going down well, you lot have been so forthcoming I felt guilty and went back and edited 
mine.Its amazing how many of us wanted to be vets. (still a softy myself.. spent about an hour and a half trying to catch
an injured crow the other day (walking cat bait) took him to vets, but haven't been able to bring myself to ring 
vets in case they've put him down (which then means I would feel real guilty i had sent him to his demise   ) 

Have a lovely hols Rosie are you going anywhere nice?? (I'm not nosey, just curious honest  )

Hi Sharry, blew you some bubbles

Cat,, sorry your not feeling too good hun,funny you should say about the farm etc.. me and my DH have always said we'd 
love to open a farm type dwelling, to home tenagers with challenging issues, and teach them values from basics, my DH
lived in Denmark for 7 yrs and farmed there and has always had a big heart with kids,  maybe one day.....In theory great idea, but 
reality...so much red tape... I'm gabbling 

Kelly, glad your feeling so much better, sounds like you've done the right thing.. stay with us 

I'm rather addicted to e bay and have been selling stuff on there...

Lisa, sorry a/f got you, good luck for next month  

Suskie,      the northern lights, what an experience, another of the reasons I'd like Canada and the whales....
I'm a catholic too,but not a practising one. 

Apps, Ive been charting ,but its important to remember its only a guide and it can look good and no BFP and vice versa
so I would ask for bloods anyway as a second opinion of sorts..

Hi Mrs Redcap.. welcome to us nutty lot and good luck with the clomid  

Angelus.. how humbling to read of your efforts in your neices memory

Hi Davis, how ya doing? you crazy broad!!

Matty, I got a soft spot for Phillip scoffield, I think he is so endearing and funny, reminds me of my DH when he gets up to 
mischief,what a great chemistry him and fern have got (oh shut up Saddo )

Cleg, hurry home....

Max, how you doing

SS thanks for the bubbles hun 

Bought one of those epilators today and my DH begged me to let him do it, disturbing thing was his eyes were glittering as he extracted the hairs, and he even called me a wuss for complaining!!   , but would he let me have even a little go on his legs Then he wanted to move slightly north   ... NO CHANCE!! why do people who profess to love us have this sadistic streak when it comes to that sort of thing? its beyond me,...as if I'd have gotten pleasure out of pulling the hairs out of his legs with it   

Well got my first Reiki session tomoz, ever so curious to see if I feel anything, have been reading up on the chakras most of weekend and its really interesting and more plausable the more I have, I mean we don.t question bluetooth or microwaves etc... do we so why shouldn't we have our own energies (Fi ENOUGH!! as my DH says rather assertively   )

Anyone able to submit any more questionnaires or such like? theyre good..

Hi to anyone I've missed


----------



## angelus

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? rhythm for the bedroom, soul for the kitchen
2. Diamonds or pearls?Diamonds 
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Do I have to?...Charlottes Web!!!
4. What is your favourite TV show? Stargte SG1 / Lost / Heroes
5. What did you have for breakfast? Bowl of Rice Krispies
6. What is your middle name? Rosa
7. What is your favourite cuisine? Chinese
8. What foods do you dislike? Fish fish and fish
9. Your favourite Potato chip? Am partial to nik nacs nice and spicy
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? My chemical romance
11. What kind of car do you drive? Im chauffeur driven everywhere
12. Favourite sandwich? Chicken salad mayo on fresh thick white bread
13. What characteristics do you despise? Arrogance
14. Favourite item of clothing? My wedding dress
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? Egypt
16. What colour is your bedroom? Deep Purple  
17. Favourite brand of clothing? Pineapple
18. Where would you want to retire to? Wherever my husband is...
19. Favourite time of day? when my head hits the pillow
20. beer or spirits? Spirits..jd and coke please
21. Favourite sport to watch?wwe !!!
22. Blonde or dark? Dark today
23. Sweet or savoury? Always sweet 
24. Tea or coffee?Neither, they are both the drinks of the devil...
25. Play any musical instruments? Not since school
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? Im a bad mood  all day long! 
27. Silver or gold? Silver
28. Do you have pets? Little Kitty cat, 2 guinea pigs, hamster and a husband.
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone? not that I can think of.
30. What did you want to be when you were little? A dancer on the west end stage
31. Favourite Candy Bar? Twirl
32. What is your best childhood memory? Waking up on christmas morning to find masses of presents from my mum who brought us up on her own and did about 10 jobs to make sure we never went without at xmas 
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? Optical assistant, accounts administrater and back to optical practice assistant. 
34. What book are you reading? Lifeless by Mark Billingham 
35. Nicknames: Doris (dont ask )
36. Piercing? Just my ears
37. Eye colour? Various..Depends on the weather
38. How far afield have you travelled? Spain
39. Favourite all time film? Braveheart..love it
40. Love someone so much it made you cry? Absolutely
41. Believe in the afterlife? Yes. Been there. Can remember previous lives.
42. Croutons or bacon bits?  Um....Not a fan of crunchy.
43. Favourite day of the week? Every other day  
44. Favourite restaurant? Frankie and Bennys
45. Favourite flower? Predictably a rose
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? patsy cline crazy 
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? oh my god.. Disney but then road runner is warner..both
48. Favourite fast food restaurant? KFC  
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? Purple
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? None...Havent taken one
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Debenhams..So I could do Pineapple and john rocha at the same time.
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? Annoy my husband, clean and read.
53. Bedtime? Not yet
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? Just nosy about everyone
55. Last person you went to dinner with? my mum
56. What are you listening to right now? My husband trying to answer the questions for me
57. What is your favourite colour? Black
58. Lake, Ocean or river? Hate water
59. How many tattoos do you have? None, am still trying to pluck up the courage to go
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? The egg
61. Time you finished this questionnaire? If I must


----------



## max_8579

Hi dakota,

           . im so pleased for you hun.



        Youve also given me hope as its my first 100mg cycle.xx

  Hi everyone.xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? For the soul
2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? Titanic (hate going to the flicks!
4. What is your favourite TV show? Grey's Anatomy
5. What did you have for breakfast? Nothing as per usual...Hate breakfast
6. What is your middle name? Linda  
7. What is your favourite cuisine? Good Traditional British Food
8. What foods do you dislike? Liver
9. Your favourite Potato chip? Beef Discos
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? U218 CD
11. What kind of car do you drive? I don't drive but we have a Vauxhall Monterey 4WD and a Citroen Picasso
12. Favourite sandwich? Subway Seafood Sensation
13. What characteristics do you despise? Attention Seekers
14. Favourite item of clothing? Camouflage Combat Trousers
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go? To tour the USA to meet my old military chatroom mates
16. What colour is your bedroom? Boring Magnolia  
17. Favourite brand of clothing? Reebok
18. Where would you want to retire to? Beautiful Island of Orkney
19. Favourite time of day? Bedtime
20. beer or spirits? None prefer liquers like Tia Maria
21. Favourite sport to watch? Football
22. Blonde or dark? Dark
23. Sweet or savoury? Sweet Profiteroles Rule!
24. Tea or coffee? Coffee (especially Mocha)
25. Play any musical instruments? Used to play French Horn, Trumpet and violin
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? Night time definitely!
27. Silver or gold? Gold...can't wear silver as it goes black on me
28. Do you have pets? Cat called Flossie and dog called Kacey
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone? Yes usual consultant prescribed me Clomid today after the last one refused!
30. What did you want to be when you were little? Doctor or Pharmacist (mum already is a pharmacist
31. Favourite Candy Bar? Anything with more than 70% cocoa
32. What is your best childhood memory? Dancing to Swan Lake on stage when I done ballet
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? Bar Manager in a social club, now I'm a 24/7 carer for my disabled son
34. What book are you reading? Professor Winston Child against all odds
35. Nicknames: Piffle or Nooglephant (please don't ask why 
36. Piercing? Ears and belly button
37. Eye colour? Dark Brown
38. How far afield have you travelled? Belgium  and I hate the place
39. Favourite all time film? Probably Flashdance
40. Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
41. Believe in the afterlife? Yes definitely as I've had a near death experience
42. Croutons or bacon bits? Both
43. Favourite day of the week? Saturday as I can have a lie in  
44. Favourite restaurant? At the moment Jimmy Chungs in Inverness
45. Favourite flower? Freesia
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? Torn
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? Disney
48. Favourite fast food restaurant? KFC
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? Don't have carpet have laminate
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? Three times  
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Monsoon
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? Moan that I'm bored  
53. Bedtime? Before dawn
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? ? Not sure
55. Last person you went to dinner with? Moray Carers Forum
56. What are you listening to right now? Some rubbish on the telly
57. What is your favourite colour? Red
58. Lake, Ocean or river? River
59. How many tattoos do you have? None I'm a wimp  even though I'd love one
60. Which came first, the chicken or the egg? Neither
61. Time you finished this questionnaire? 11.14pm


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Dakota - congratulations        I think it really gives us all a boost knowing that it does happen!!

Cat - thanks for your info, yes I am taking the Dydrogestrone from day 14 to day 29 then i will just have to see what happens! 

Fi - thanks for my bubbles  

Sharry xxxx


----------



## Davis

Hi all

Well Im going batty and Im violent!  
A/f is officially late (anywhere from 4 - 2 days) and HPT are all negative  
All DH can say is 'judging by your mood it'll come soon'  
(Want to get Fi's epilator and slowly pluck hairs one by one from his balls)
I feel ill and have horrid heartburn
And all in all Im feeling very sorry for myself!  

So question girls:
If scan and bloods confirmed ov and 5 HPT's are all negative - why would a/f be late 
Just wish that my body would do something normal for once - useless piece of  

Mrs Redcap - welcome
Sharry - welcome
Max - welcome

Fi - dont let him north with an epilator - I know from experience that it: 1) hurts like hell - I even bled, 2) looks really funny afterwards (only looks good if you are 7 or airbrushed - well thats my opinion anyway)

Interesting to read everyones surveys - I now know that I am the official heathen of the group and if we ever get together to get in KFC and bacon sarnies! I would love to start up a theological discussion because Im in a hell of a mood (maybe DH is right)  but must remember to be CALM
Fi - quick I think your first Reiki customer is here and needs emergency treatment!
  
Speak soon
Ba
x


----------



## dakota

Morning ladies,

Thank you all for your replys, they mean  alot to me  

Welcome Sharry, Vicki your in the right place  

Davis ~ i had to laugh, that sounds so painful plucking his hairs down there   Im pretty sure if he knew what you were up to he wouldnt let you any where near    

Just a quick one as im off to have my hair cut. I cant wait   its driving me nuts i cant do anything with it  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## twinsmum

Hello ladies,

Week end was so busy that I didn't have time to talk.

Dakota, Great news, congratulations to you and DH.   
I am soooo happy for you.


Thanks for my bubbles. I am so glad to everyone  that has been blowing.


Davis, Sharry, CrazyFi, dakota, Rosie, Mrsredcap Angelus and all other lovely people on here, How are you all doing? Hope you all had a great bank holiday weekend.


Speak to you later.

Twinsmum


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

Bloody hell you lot can talk - been off here since Thursday and it's taken me an hour to catch up !

Dakota - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!  That is fantastic new hun - let's hope it is the first of MANY, MANY BFP's on here !!

Welcome to all the new Clomid girls !

Sorry for no personals - too much to catch up on .

Chat to you all later,

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Help me - why is a/f late? Isnt it meant to happen 14 days after ov? I thought that that was the reliable bit in my whole cycle. 
PLEASE - any advice
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Me again - sorry but I just got sent this by a friend and I hate to forward those emails on to people that say 'send this to 10 people' but I need some luck and dont want to tempt fate. So Im posting it here and then hopefully I will keep my friends from receiving **** emails from me and we all can make a wish.


Start thinking something you really really want, cause this is astounding. the
person that sent this to me said their wish came true 10 mins after they read the mail so I thought what the heck.

******
******
******
******
**********
(, ) (, )

*.....*

You have just been visited by Dr.Suess's Cat in the Hat. He will grant you one
wish.

>>Make your wish when the count down is over.


>>10..

>>9..

>>8..

>>7.

>>6.

>>5.

>>4.

>>3 .

>>2.

>>1..

>>MAKE A WISH


----------



## Nix76

Davis,

I think clomid can really affect the timing of your cycle - I had my earliest period (29 days) for about 10 years on my first cycle last month, but according to when I ov'd this month I would have an approx 37 day cycle this time around  

Nix.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Congratulations Dakota  

   

 

 

You give hope to us all. 
And my brother had the cheek to say a watched pot never boils - that teach him.
Good luck and keep us posted.

Apps


----------



## Davis

Thanks Nix
Well I just finished making a wish for a baby and BFP - and Im not kidding 30 seconds later I got a/f!
Really I have to laugh - there is a God after all and its definately a man because no woman would ever be that cruel!  
Ba
x


----------



## nikki p

CONGRATULATIONS NIKKI ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HERES TO A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Davis ..sorry AF arrived hun   life is a B**ch sometimes   wishing you every luck for next cycle hun 

I called in sick today as still have the head from hell despite taking my mega pills ..spent most of the morning in bed but needed to get up and stretch my back as my mattress is not good for more than a nights sleep ..must get a new one ..think I might spend donor money this month on a new one as not worth me going ahead with donor until they sort out my thyroid ..so going to have a month off ..although still have to take the clomid as Dr wants to check how I do on it this month .. so roll on AF ..typical when you want it to arrive it doesn't and when you don't it does ..

Think I am going to turf the cats off the sofa as it is darker in there and won't do my back in .. 

Fingers crossed for everyone on 2ww  
Cat x


----------



## twinsmum

Hi Ba, How are you feeling Hun? 
Sorry to hear that AF   showed up. Not to worry on the positive side, it means you can start trying again. 
I know that it hasn't happened for me this month, no feelings whatsoever. I am waiting for AF to show up so that I can get back to ttc.

Niki, Congrat on your  , Good luck with the whole prego thing.

To everyone else, Hello and hope you are all well.

talk later

Twinsmum


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

      When you said welcome did u think i was a newbie?


----------



## max_8579

Davis sorry a/f arrived hun,hope your ok,good luck next cycle.  


        Well ive been using the home ovulation test sticks for 3days,not shown anything up so far but ive had the yukky egg yolk stuff,that is an ovulation sign isnt it? strange.

  The pee sticks minght not work at all though as i have pcos.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

angelus said:


> 1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? rhythm for the bedroom, soul for the kitchen


 I like it 

Mrs Redcap, A near death experience!! OMG!!

Davis oh no, sorry to hear that hun,thought it was looking good for you too...  well    for next month
He's got no chance of going north, I squealed like a pig when I had my bikini line done and almost had P.T.S.D....
no way Mr!!.....
Yeah well have to have a good old debate on here sometime, a calm one of course ... 
Hows the hospital saga going on?

Hi Nix, how you doing?

Dakota, hows cloud nine doing?? 
Hi Nikki P, hows it going?

Cat, hope your better soon Hun, and sounds like a wise decision this month, especially with expense, lets hope your
all tablet ed up and rock and rolling for the next cycle. and you get caught first time... don't leave us for the month 
though Hun??

Twinsmum whens your test date?

Max, go with the mucus Hun (sounds yeuch saying that doesn't it!!)

Well just had my first Reiki session, had a bit of the warm hand thing and it was extremely relaxing, nearly fell asleep...
so watch this space

Hi to everyone


----------



## Nix76

Hi Fi,

Don't blame you for not letting him head northwards - suggest he lets you "head north" on him first and then see if he's still keen  

I'm OK thanks hun apart from really bad bloating today - I look about 6 months pregnant and after undoing my trousers at lunchtime I now can't get them back done up and I'm sitting at my desk at work !!  Feel so uncomfortable - just want to stick a pin in me !

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix, Where are you standing, with your odds this month, did you ovuate, is it too early for implantation?? Bloating wont be a/f cos its too early isnt it,
so may be good? I know your expectations arent high this month,but its not ruled out is it?

Max, well your 2 days ahead of me,are you gonna test a week early anyway, or try and hold off?
do you know I dont even want to            this month, kinda whats the point? 
all or nothing with bloody crazy Fi!!


----------



## twinsmum

CrazyFi,  I think am on day 20 of cycle today. it is going to be at least another 10 to 15 days but I am not expecting  BP as I don't think anything has happened this month.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Nix76

Fi,

Hmmmm, didn't even think of that actually!  I just assumed it was another delightful side effect of the clomid or the pregnyl jab that I had ?!

My expectations aren't high this month, but then again they never are - I think I have as much chance this month as last though cos in the end my folly grew to 20.1mm and my lining was thick when I had the jab last Tuesday.

Thank god it's not BMS time is all I can say cos he would have zero chance of getting past my huge belly at the moment  

What day are you on hun ?   

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

So we can keep our fingers crossed for you, its about time we had a load of BFP's    
It's good to stay grounded, so at least your handling it sensibly ( unlike a certain Fi last month   ) I'm only on day 10 and grouned so far but this is the easy bit isn't it. 

Ladies, just wondered if anyone has any feedback as I dont quite understand what this means:
Upon re reading my cons letter, I have apparently just one fluid filled cyst, but also hormone activity in the ovarys which means I am producing enlarged follicles? Is that something and nothing or should I be taking anything else? has anyone any experience of this with more knowledge?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Gosh you lot can talk lol .. Fi you will have a job keeping me off here its the only thing that keeps me sane lol

Even tho I think we are all insane on here lol

Well decided I had better force myself to eat something so just whipped up a low fat prawn curry.. as needed to use some king prawns up today .. don't feel so sick today so thats good .. cos I like my food too much lol

Fi ..can't help you much hun I would have thought if it was a bad thing they would have adjusted your treatment somehow ..may be worth giving them a call ..or speaking to them at your next appointment if you have one. 

I have been chuckling away at your epilator antics .. remind me not to come round your house when you are armed with that thing ! I value my bits lol

I particularly enjoyed watching a male colleague have his legs and  chest waxed for charity ..that was quite satisfying lol   he did say how can you women voluntarily put yourselves through that ..Men have no stamina 

The Reiki sounds good ..I think anything that relaxes you has got to be good .. 

Well better eat my prawn curry before it is stone cold..

I will send you all my positive vibes this month ..lets hope we get some more BFP's 
                                               
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, I think its a clomid chick kinda sane, (my DH often refers to my head as being FIFi's world ) so this is clomid world,
where we can claim sanity as were the majority,its the others that are insane .....There.. that
makes perfect sense in FiFi's world......     )      

I pray for the day I have to force myself to eat lol, my brain doesn't even get into the equation, its hand manoeuvre, mouth open, chew swallow and repeat,this happens until my brain selectively times itself to realise "oh s**t, why did I eat that ..usually when stomach is full (luckily my brain functions better with the epilator though , it makes wise selective choices   )

Hows your head??  the migraine I mean


----------



## Davis

Max - sorry I was having a bit of a crisis back then - major PMT in case you couldn't tell. I was told pee sticks dont always work with clomid. Egg whites sounds good. God I spent my youth nickerless and ****** off with cm because it meant visible panty lines, now look at us - we get excited over it!  

Twinsmum - I know I can start again and actually this month I will try not to drink as much as I did last month. So in a way thats good because if I had of got a BFP and m/c I would have blamed myself for drinking. Anyway its all hypothetical now. Not long for you now - you just never know!

Fi - hows your ear tweeking?? I now have an Allan Car book and hypnosis CD neither of which I have even attempted to open. I need to replace ciggies with something else - not food though. Maybe I should take up crack - at least then I might be chilled out for half an hour a day!  
Wish I could answer your question but sorry I dont no anything that would help. What did your bloods say? Is the cons just saying that you dont have very bad PCOS?

Nix - this month clomid left me bloated, sore and ill. I wore jeans on the weekend and it nearly killed me. Got a nice big skirt on now so it can all hang out. Good thing about BMS is they say go missionary to conceive so at least you can lay down and suck your tum in - pillow under the bum also makes you look much thinner and is all for the cause. Of course you could just turn the lights out like me - I'm very thin in total darkness  

Mrs Redcap - I had a near death experience also - but unlike everyone else it made me finally decide there was no God. Not scared of dying though at all now. I play hypothetical games with DH and make him promise that if I go he will find a mum for my DS and get married again. But he just says he's on the first flight to Estonia to find some lapdancers! I see your little boy is disabled - must get hard sometimes. My little son gets fits and collapses, I always find other peoples reactions very hard to take - they literally stop to watch and form a crowd when all I want is help from one person and for the rest to go away and stop staring. 

Cat - get a thick protector for your mattress - gives it whole new lease of life. I also complain about my pillows. Cant find good ones. Eventually was given a web address (from a friend who got sick of my complaining) to buy Hilton pillows but they are 65 quid each and I need 4 so not sure if I should spend that sort of money on pillows. Still they say your bed is the best investment so maybe?? As for headaches - if you get em bad then nothing but darkness and sleep will help. It could be your hormones?

OK have to do some work for DH - so I'm sure I will be on here every 5 minutes for next hour or so - anything to get out of working.
Ba
x


----------



## Mary M

HELP Advise needed....Am now CD 30 I have never been this late normally however did Clomid this month....have done two pg test one CD17 and one cd 26....I still have not come on all thoughI have all the symptoms and I am as moody as hell and feel so depressed I just went and bought digital pg test and managed to make a mess of it.........am so peed off...please let me know if clomid extends that cycle lenght...

Mary


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis,I'm supposed to go back tomoz, but I'm ashamed, as when she asks how the tweaking went I'm gona have to tell
her that I avoided pressing the nicotine one in case it stopped me having a ***   (I know I know I'm ashamed!).....
intense calming one was great though, my Dh used it more then me,  
yes cons' said it wasnt bad on my ovaries, but they had problems seeing.... even with the dildo thing

Hope I'm not overstepping the mark here, but Davis or Mrs Redcap are you able to discuss your N.D. experiences, not the circumstances just the experience? 
if not I totally understand, just that Davis I'm especially intriguid to understand how it made you firmly not believe?

As for pillows, the ones we had on holiday were out of this world, they were square but just kept building back up air,
it was heaven to sleep on, don't think you can get them over here though

Mary, it does tend to extend the cycle length, but remember a/f symptoms can be very like preggy ones


----------



## twinsmum

Mary M, Give another day or or two and then test again. Sometimes Hormone levels are too low and the test stick may not detect it. Try not to get too upset or worried Hun. it is still too Early.

Take care 

twinsmum


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mary M ..it can hun unfortunately .. only way to be sure is testing again .. or waiting for AF to arrive..wish you luck for a BFP hun 

Ba I think it probably is hormone related I have had far more bad heads since being on clomid ..perhaps the Provera ? still no sign of AF I know I told you that about an hr ago but knew you would be interested    

I think anyone who has a child with constant illness or disability deserves a medal ..there is so little support from the government..it breaks my heart at work when people are desperate for respite care and there is just not the money .. (and not everyone has family who can support them) and then you see MP's flying here there and everywhere wasting money and spending £200 a head on a dinner etc ..grrrrrr makes me so cross    and then when a new party gets in they spend thousands on redecorating their rooms at County Hall in the right colours how immoral is that grrrrrr 

I am going to dip in the bath as feel like Mrs Stinky (sorry tmi) .. maybe it will help me relax and get rid of the brainache ..err what brain I can hear you all saying  

I have been looking out for a mattress topper as that probably would help .. they do them in ikea but aren't they funny sizes in there ? or is that just me being dumbo.. they do them in those supplements you get in the sunday papers ..where they have the vibrators that old people can buy and call them neck massagers lol    I threaten to buy one of those zip up cosy things as I really feel the cold in the winter nowadays I quite fancy one of those ..what happens if you need the loo quick or the doorbell goes tho   I have been told that people won't be seen dead with me tho if I buy one  


Right I will be sweet smelling the next time I visit honest  
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Just a quicky - will get back later with more ranting.

Mary - clomid sent my cycles from 28 days on metformin to 46! I didnt even ov until around CD27 - so what you are describing sounds like a very annoying side effect of Clomid. Its a total mare isnt it. Last cycle I tested every second day for nearly 3 weeks! Was down to just 5 this cycle. And yes you also get similar symptoms before a/f to BFP with clomid. Its lovely stuff, turns me into a hell woman one minute, kitten the next. I presume you dont know when you ov? If you weren't tracked can you remember feeling anything? Alot of us can feel ov - I can because it hurts and my tum feels like Ive done a couple of rounds with Mike Tyson. If you do remember its usually 14 from then. If not wait another week then contact your cons who will get you to do a HPT and then prescribe something to bring on a/f.
Good luck - just come and moan to us we are all here for you.

Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Cat - shall we start up our own political party and run the country. I dont want to be anything to do with numbers or adding up so I could be in charge of things like the NHS because they are always getting the numbers wrong there. Actually I want to be in charge of the Olympics because then I just get to spend alot and Im naturally good at spending alot. 

Mattress topper was the words I was looking for. I cant bring myself to step into the nightmare that is Ikea - I bought mine from the white company. I think Ikea does sizes for Ikea beds, but I may be wrong.

I love those Sunday paper catalogues. I spend hours laughing at everything I can buy. Really they are fantastic nearly as good as those commemorative china figureens you can buy at extortionate monthly installments. My mum buys so much from things like that I always have such a laugh when I go home and see them! She has to love me - Im her child! Shes also RC so goes white everytime I talk about my beliefs.

Fi - God is off limits. I really upset people with my views. DH is the same we both think religion is well... lets just say not for us. I use to believe in ying/yang, that what goes around, comes around. But I have never hurt anyone and treat people with respect and yet alot of bad things happen to me so I refuse to believe that it is in someway my fault. If you see what I mean. And my near death experience was for me just that - I nearly died and my body responded apprpriately. It started to switch off and concentrated on my brain and other organs. But its true when they say your life flashes before your eyes - it really does and is very weird.

Ok so Ive probably upset alot of people - Im nice really!!
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Me again - just got a call from my cons and they are uping me to 100mg a day and have scan booked in. I am also on day 1 of new protein only diet so feeling really positive. Hopefully I will have 2 eggs for the swimmers to choose from - doubling my chances (but I do not want twins). Is that how it works?

Off to start cooking - have to try and hide all the food I bought today. DH gets angry with me because we end up throwing lots away.

Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Davis ..Yes I think we should, I am good at getting on my soap box lol.. 

You made me laugh about the food I have to stop myself buying too much as I was throwing ridiculous amounts away I have all these good intentions so buy loads of veg and salad and end up throwing half of it away .. the same with yoghurts I used to love them but have gone off them big style .. so there are about 10 in the fridge out of date as I am the only one who eats them and I feel too guilty to throw them out when I think of all the starving in the world !

Good news about the increase .. that should do the trick hun x

I am very open minded about god and stuff someone I worked with had a near death experience and he said it was great and is not afraid of dying anymore .. the thought of your life flashing through before your eyes quite upsets me tho .. as I don't want to relive a lot of my life ta very much .. I like to think of it as an easy passing tho as I have lost a few people close to me ..and would like to think they are at peace or having a bloomin good time!

Well you will be glad to hear that I am not smelly anymore lol .. I smell of Johnsons Baby Bath .. have run out of my bath stuff so had to raid the stuff I have in for my Nieces ..don't you just love Johnsons smell.. I think babies smell gorgeous when they have been bathed in it ..

Does anyone cry when they watch those NSPCC adverts ..I give to the NSPCC every month now since I watched the one about childline not being able to answer every call .. that broke my heart as if a child plucks up the courage to talk to an adult about the problems they are going through we should be there for them.. why does lottery funds go to daft things when there are things like this crying out for funds.. see on my soap box again!!

Well head is not too bad at the moment .. touch wood ..its still there but at least I can have the lights on now without being in agony!

Cat x


----------



## treacle-sponge

Hi everyone,

Firstly what a lot of information on this thread it is really good to see that we have so many friends out there.

I am going to be having fertility treatment through the NHS properly Clomid (was offered this 4 years ago) My hormones don't work properly the hormone that produces the hormone that releases the egg doesn't work (I think this is right) I already have an 8 year old boy that came along whilst on the Pill   I had been told off of a doctor that the pill would have played about with my hormones and thats proberly why I fell, is this right?

I'm quite worried about starting any treatment I feel that it puts a lot of pressure on me to get my body working.

How long are the courses of Clomid, how often are appoinments and check ups, does everyone have injections and scans?

Our 1st appointment with my con is next thursday and last time I seen him didn't really find him too helpfull. I don't want to miss my chance and have it wasted because I don't go in with all the right facts and push for a 1st class service from the NHS


----------



## angelus

Hello girls.

God what a   of a day. My boss rang me up to shout at me down the phone that I hadn't followed the correct protocol when i was off sick last week. Told her to shove her job but then realised i cant quit because i need the money to pay the rent!!!

Haven't felt any of the twinges and aches etc that i felt last month on the clomid so thinking that no little eggies are going to come out and play this month.

Anyone know a good way of getting blood out of beige carpet?My cat has bled everywhere and it looks like a massacre in the livingroom.

Fi - Reiki is supposed to be brilliant if you are really receptive to it. Keep us posted.

Cat - Don't know if it will work for you and sorry if I'm butting in, but if I have a headache coming I put some neat lavender oil on my temples and it seems to stop it before it really gets going.Just thought it might help x

Max - How you feeling? and ovary twinges yet??

Hello to everyone else hope all is good 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis, I'm just a nosey bugger aren't I.. but thanks for what you explained,I just find it fascinating (and think I
may be going through my own mini spiritual crisis, hence the fascination) Was born a catholic and after having the religion rammed down my throat for years I was ousted out of the church because my mum divorced my dad... I was 8yrs old! Anyhow......
Good luck with the clomid upping hun 

Cat.. you smell nice lol .. I wonder if its good to bathe in yoghurt, like milk.. you could kill 2 birds with one 
stone.. but you prob wouldnt smell too good  
Shove over Cat, let me on your box... couldnt agree more, the money they put to material things and restoration
etc.. which  might matter to some, but wheres the priorites ?? It's pathetic...

A lower priority but,I cried when I saw that awful zoo on the news last week in china, they take a terrified cow into a circle of well
fed tigers and dump it out of a truck into the middle, after 15 mins the poor half eaten cow is still alive,(as the tigers were not hungry they played with him instead of killing their prey, as pre pleanned for maximum entertainment) there are coaches of onlookers 
waiting and cheering the barbaric act on, I got so angry.... How can these things be allowed in this day and age!! 


Welcome T sponge,Appointment and check ups vary, depending on which NHS umbrella you come under and whether you go 
private, so it varies..the courses are usually 5 days long each cycle and can be given for 3,6 and sometimes even 9
months.. again depending on your consultant.I think most ladies on here suffer from annovulation like yourself, so we should be able to help you.

Angelus, cold water and salt left to soak is usually good,(so long as its untouched as of yet. I would tend to wet the carpet then apply loads of salt, hoover it up and repeat... god luck


----------



## dakota

Hi ladies,

Welcome treacle-sponge  

God you lot can talk. Been sat here ages trying to catch up   

How are we all today? Had a nice day off relaxing. Had my hair cut. Its so short, Walked in the house and DP friend said is it ment to be like that   Err yes it is a bit short    

Nikki xx


----------



## Davis

OK so if we are going to get on our soap box, you girls all need a telling off!
Im talking about Diamonds girls  
Noticed that most of you answered diamonds in the survey. This is very, very naughty.
You support not only a blood industry, and a cruel regime but and this is my main gripe.. child slavery, forced child drug addiction, amputation of limbs, total exploitation and the demise of families & communities.

So think again about your rocks. Diamonds arent in scarce supply they are deliberately kept in scarce supply to keep prices high by a couple of corporations (actually mainly one - Deberes).
Read this page from Amnesty International (especially take note of the pic's of dying children) http://www.amnestyusa.org/amnestynow/diamonds.html
Better still get out Blood Diamonds when it comes out - needless to say I cried (although only an OK movie) and never, ever buy another diamond.

Actually this was also just on tonights news.

Im off to bed - I know its not even 9pm. But I exhaust myself sometimes.
Speak tomorrow
Ba
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Dakota ..are you still on   ?

Fi ..mmm yoghurt bath ..might be good if I had thrush lol ..but the fruity bits might get stuck in my belly button and other places we won't mention  

Treacle Sponge ..your name just makes me want to eat Treacle sponge yummy ..welcome to the mad house 

Angeulus ..I would try that hun except I have really sensitive skin and neat oils bring me out in major rashes .. I have just been told by a friend that a really hot flannel as hot as you can stand on the back of your neck often helps so may try that in a bit..

Sukie has been quiet today .. where are where has Sukie gone ..where oh where can she be .. and Rosie P   where are they all ?

Off to watch the crime prog on itv ..will prob see my neighbours on there lol .. 

Ba ...I put diamonds but I don't own any ..do have pearl jewellery but always fancied a nice diamond .. glad I don't posess one now ..isn't it the same for all stones tho ? Shame we can't get more action to improve these peoples lives rather than ban diamonds..
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm a goody no diamond girl, Though halo slipped a longtime ago) they dont interest me in the slightest, saw the clip for that film and I must admit it did lok pretty disturbing... but we learn new things every day....

Cleg? you not back yet? and Matty and SS.... Suskie are you on your travels back yet?

Oh Cat not belly button (thats my phobia) am cringing now just thinking about it........ Cant bare anything near mine


----------



## Crazy Fi

Anybody bored?

1. Where would you go in a time machine??
2. Worst vice?
3. Colour that best represents your personality?
4. Latest obsession?
5. Reccuring dream?
6. Theme park or beach?
7. Chocolate or vanilla?
8. Plastic surgery?
9. Who'd be your celebrity cell mate?
10.Favourite childhood sweet?
11.Ambitions?
12.Favourite poster hunk in your teens?
13.Phobias?
14.Hairy chest or shaven?
15.Do penguins have knees?
16.Winter or summer?
17.What do you secretly like to watch on telly?
18.Party animal or wallflower?
19.Which superhero would you be?
20.Favourite breed of dog?
21.Favourite dessert?
22.Is the bottle half empty or half full?
23.Which emoticon would you be?
24.Anne Summers or candle party?
25.Man in uniform,which one?
26.Favourite gadget?
27.What kind of animal would you be?
28.Favourite hobby?
29.Most romantic thing you partner has done?
30.worst job ever?.


----------



## Kiah

Evening!!!!

Fi - Ewwwwwwww belly buttons I can't stand them either  My DH thinks its halarious to stick his finger in my belly button and it completely grosses me out!!! yuck, yuck, yuck!!!

Cat - Seen your neighbours yet   Don't ya just love em! Glad yor head is feeling a bit better now.

Treacle Sponge and Mrs Redcap - Welcome to the thread 

Nikki - Hows things going with you?

Davis - Good luck on the 100mg    

Angelus - Sorry you got shouted at today  I have also been like that in a previous job, I have got as far as standing with my locker open and taking deep breaths before walking straight out the door  Fortunately I too have also resisted 

Hi to everyone I have missed  hope you are all doing fine!

I am so tired today, tomorrow is my last day at work before my well earned days off and it has been quite busy so I am looking forward to chilling out and seeing the Barnardos person! Will catch up properly on my days off, away to head to bed as I am half asleep, I can hardly keep my eyes open









Nighty night!









Matty


----------



## Kiah

1. Where would you go in a time machine??  Tomorrow evening and then I would be ready for my days off 
2. Worst vice?  Chocolate!
3. Colour that best represents your personality? Pink!  very girly    
4. Latest obsession? Bikini diet  
5. Reccuring dream?  
6. Theme park or beach?  Beach
7. Chocolate or vanilla?  Chocolate
8. Plastic surgery?  Nope
9. Who'd be your celebrity cell mate?  Wouldn't matter I probably wouldn't recognise them anyway    
10.Favourite childhood sweet?  Fruit salads (the chewy sweets, nothing healthy!)
11.Ambitions?  To be a mummy, to have a job that I am qualified to do.
12.Favourite poster hunk in your teens?  Any out of East 17 and Take That    
13.Phobias?  Being sick (not nearly as bad now but very debilitating at one point in my teens   prevented me from doing a lot) needles  
14.Hairy chest or shaven?  Ooooooo I do love hair    Like men to look like men, yes I know I am weird!
15.Do penguins have knees?  Dunno but they have a lovely chocolate fondant in the centre.
16.Winter or summer?  Summer
17.What do you secretly like to watch on telly?  Emmerdale and East Enders (ssssssssssh!)
18.Party animal or wallflower?  Depends on who I am with, shy unless with good friends
19.Which superhero would you be?  Think I am more in need of a superhero
20.Favourite breed of dog? golden retrievers
21.Favourite dessert?  Where do I start     Sticky toffee pudding with cream at the mo!
22.Is the bottle half empty or half full? Varies from day to day, second to second and whether I have taken clomid or not  
23.Which emoticon would you be?  
24.Anne Summers or candle party?  Depends on who I was there with, friends then Anne Summers, family then anything but Anne Summers  
25.Man in uniform,which one? Not fussy  
26.Favourite gadget?  TV remote
27.What kind of animal would you be? A cat, I'm sure I was one in my previous life!
28.Favourite hobby?  Reading
29.Most romantic thing you partner has done?  Will have to have a think about that one!
30.worst job ever?. Never done anything that bad

Right now I am off to bed  

Matty


----------



## MrsRedcap

1. Where would you go in a time machine?? Back to 1993 when I met my first husband I would never have gone out with him 
2. Worst vice? Biting my nails 
3. Colour that best represents your personality? Yellow...Bright and lively 
4. Latest obsession? Online Yahtzee
5. Reccuring dream? Don't ask 
6. Theme park or beach? Neither..both boring
7. Chocolate or vanilla? Chocolate without a doubt 
8. Plastic surgery? Yes...Nose job in 2001
9. Who'd be your celebrity cell mate? Jeremy Clarkson 
10.Favourite childhood sweet? Mojo's when you could get them for a halfpenny OK OK OK I'm showing my age now!  
11.Ambitions? To win the lottery
12.Favourite poster hunk in your teens? Morten Harket singer with A-Ha
13.Phobias? Spiders , Bridges, hairy chests 
14.Hairy chest or shaven? Ooooh shaven definitely, hairy chests, see phobias! 
15.Do penguins have knees? Not that I've noticed 
16.Winter or summer? Winter 
17.What do you secretly like to watch on telly? The re-runs of Dallas on UKTV Gold
18.Party animal or wallflower? Party Animal   
19.Which superhero would you be? Wonderwoman
20.Favourite breed of dog? German Shepherd
21.Favourite dessert? Hot choc fudge cake with vanilla ice cream 
22.Is the bottle half empty or half full? At the moment...Half full
23.Which emoticon would you be? This one 
24.Anne Summers or candle party? Ann Summers defo
25.Man in uniform,which one? OMG thats a hard one  errr Military Police number 1 dress no contest!
26.Favourite gadget? Ann Summers Rosebud buzzy toy  
27.What kind of animal would you be? A cockroach! even though I can't breed like one 
28.Favourite hobby? Cardmaking
29.Most romantic thing you partner has done?
30.worst job ever? Being a wife! 

I couldn't do 29 the cursor wouldn't work


----------



## Crazy Fi

1. Where would you go in a time machine?? Hippy sixties where I could smoke and chill and wear no shoes  or to re live my wedding, honeymoon and night time do it was one long perfect fairytale
2. Worst vice? prob smoking,
3. Colour that best represents your personality? I'd have to cheat and say chameleon
4. Latest obsession? Chakras and ff
5. Reccuring dream? This evil tall bloke keeps appearing in different dreams. i.e: I'm in a shop and shopkeeper turns round and its him, hes really evil and stalks my dreams.....
6. Theme park or beach? Beach especially if abroad
7. Chocolate or vanilla? chocolate most def'
8. Plastic surgery? dont think so!!
9. Who'd be your celebrity cell mate? Pink
10.Favourite childhood sweet? Sherbert ufo's
11.Ambitions? to take singing lessons and to develop psychic ability
12.Favourite poster hunk in your teens? John Travolta/James Dean
13.Phobias? Belly buttons  
14.Hairy chest or shaven? I always shave....  Oh gotta be really hairy seriously
15.Do penguins have knees? Yes  
16.Winter or summer? Summer as everyone seems happier
17.What do you secretly like to watch on telly? Big brother 
18.Party animal or wallflower? Wallflower
19.Which superhero would you be? Wonderwoman cos I got weird eyes too  
20.Favourite breed of dog? husky or that really ugly little dog in "As good as it gets"
21.Favourite dessert? Banoffi pie Mmmmm....
22.Is the bottle half empty or half full? Half full recently
23.Which emoticon would you be?  goes without saying,doesnt it Suskie  
24.Anne Summers or candle party? Oh Anne Summers for the fun
25.Man in uniform,which one? Soldier, no others appeal
26.Favourite gadget? My Mobile
27.What kind of animal would you be? Id love to be an elephant.. proud,wise,intelligent and beautiful
28.Favourite hobby? Art and writing
29.Most romantic thing you partner has done? Drag me up to dance in middle of pub with no dancing, whispering how proud he is of me and wants the world to know and wouldnt let me sit down...
30.worst job ever? In factory making boards for planes (so boring and not nice colleagues)


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya girls,

Dakota: What great news!!!!!  congratulations to you and dp 

Fi: Just had to do your quiz (did the old one first though cant keep up ) really enjoyed reading everyones answers!

1. Music for rhythm or music for the soul? For the soul Well both because I love a boogie 
2. Diamonds or pearls? Diamonds
3. What was the last film you saw at the cinema? tmh turtles (rubbish nearlly fell asleep went with a service user  bless he loved it)
4. What is your favourite TV show? I know it is sad but Holby City 
5. What did you have for breakfast? sausage sarni yum
6. What is your middle name? Louise, Ann I am greedy!!
7. What is your favourite cuisine? Anything Italian
8. What foods do you dislike? I hate Parsnips to Sukie YUK!!!!9. Your favourite Potato chip? Salt and Vinegar
10. What is your favourite CD at the moment? I am into James Blunt and the Cure at the moment 
11. What kind of car do you drive? I am the only person left I think that doesn't drive... something on my must do list!!!  
12. Favourite sandwich? Chicken with mango chutney!
13. What characteristics do you despise? Liars, Selfishness and people who are RUDE  
14. Favourite item of clothing? A green floaty skirt gypsy type thing bit hippy
15. If you could go anywhere in the world on vacation, where would you go?
Canada or Africa 
16. What colour is your bedroom? Beige and brown
17. Favourite brand of clothing? Primark (they are ssoooo cheap) and I love monsoon, oasis and hnm
18. Where would you want to retire to? Ireland  
19. Favourite time of day? Mornings 
20. beer or spirits? Spirits
21. Favourite sport to watch? Like footy when England play
22. Blonde or dark? Dark
23. Sweet or savoury? Savoury
24. Tea or coffee? both
25. Play any musical instruments? The recorder  
26. Are you a morning person or night owl? Morning person  
27. Silver or gold? Silver
28. Do you have pets? One fat cat!! 
29. Any new and exciting news you'd like to share with everyone? I go to Turkey next week!!! 
30. What did you want to be when you were little? A nurse
31. Favourite Candy Bar? Double decker 
32. What is your best childhood memory? Playing in the garden with my sister, shops and post offices   
33. What are the different jobs you have had in your life? Waitress, Fish monger YES REALLY!! Turf accountant and finally Support worker (the best job in the world)
34. What book are you reading? Quentins by maeve Binchy
35. Nicknames: Kez (dh?)36. Piercing? Had my noes done twice
37. Eye colour? Green  
38. How far afield have you travelled? Israel
39. Favourite all time film? Have lots anything that makes you laugh and cry I love green mile
40. Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes 
41. Believe in the afterlife? yes
42. Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon
43. Favourite day of the week? Fri evening
44. Favourite restaurant? Love Frankie and Bennys
45. Favourite flower? Tulips of cause
46. Favourite karaoke song to sing? Anything although I am tone deaf  
47. Disney or Warner Brothers cartoons? Disney48. Favourite fast food restaurant? KFC  
49. What colour is your bedroom carpet? beige 
50. How many times did you fail your driver's test? 
51. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Monsoon, Next
52. What do you do most often when you are bored? Get a bath
53. Bedtime? 11ish
54. Who are you most curious about their responses to this questionnaire? ? Cat Crazy, Sukie and Rosie well everyone ha ha 
55. Last person you went to dinner with? Matt and Beth (dh and dsd) 
56. What are you listening to right now? Dh on playstaion
57. What is your favourite colour? Green
58. Lake, Ocean or river? Ocean  
59. How many tattoos do you have? none

Blooming heck I have missed some off   there is no hope!!! Was going to do some more personals but really need the loo and a cuppa, so will come back on tomorrow sorry!!! HELLO TO EVERYONE THOUGH, SUKIE CAT MAX EVERYONE X


----------



## wouldloveababycat

1. Where would you go in a time machine?? Back to when I was about 20 ..knowing what I do now 
2. Worst vice? Eating
3. Colour that best represents your personality?  a mixture of yellow and blue ..so green lol 
4. Latest obsession? TTC 
5. Reccuring dream? well its not nearly running over comical pigs if thats what youre thinking lol .. don't often remember my dreams
6. Theme park or beach? Beach a nice isolated one 
7. Chocolate or vanilla? Like both but has to be proper choc & vanilla not artificial 
8. Plastic surgery? Maybe .. get legs sorted out which are very scarred and have a few deep holes in from where I had ops
9. Who'd be your celebrity cell mate? Dawn French or that other comedian who did 9 out of 10 programme whats his name..he is on that Qi Prog that was on tonight ..god my memory is bad !
10.Favourite childhood sweet? Caramac, Picnic or Finger of Fudge lol (I had a sweet tooth ..I used to spend my dinner money on sweets instead of dinner lol ) 
11.Ambitions? to be a great Mum 
12.Favourite poster hunk in your teens? Morten Harket and Don Johnson 
13.Phobias? Heights .. my palms sweat when I go remotely high up ..but wierdly enough I love flying .. I am ok if I feel secure but if I go up stairs with a remotely wobbly handrail I go weak at the knees .. that is a recurring nightmare thinking about it .. urgh !
14.Hairy chest or shaven? Personally if I had a hairy chest I would shave it but if we are talking about on a Man .. However it comes 
15.Do penguins have knees? no thats why they waddle like they do lol
16.Winter or summer? Ummm I prefer Autumn and Spring lol
17.What do you secretly like to watch on telly? Nothing secretly I am not a closet watcher lol
18.Party animal or wallflower? Mixture 
19.Which superhero would you be? Wot was that one that Benny Hill did ..that would be me lol Blunder woman 
20.Favourite breed of dog? Labrador 
21.Favourite dessert? Just one ?! Kirsch Cake or Trifle 
22.Is the bottle half empty or half full? Half full 
23.Which emoticon would you be? manic smiley one 
24.Anne Summers or candle party? Anne Summers as it is the one time I won a competition... drawing the best willy on your head ..plus we all nearly wet ourselves laughing
25.Man in uniform,which one? Navy ..think Top Gun   (naval aviator) 
26.Favourite gadget? Ummm   
27.What kind of animal would you be? a well loved dog
28.Favourite hobby? cardmaking/watching rugby
29.Most romantic thing you partner has done? Wrote me a poem
30.worst job ever?. working in a place where the women were *****es from hell ..me and another friend had a competition to see who could leave first ..and I won by a week !

Keep these up Fi they are cool x 
night girls 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

  It does sound yuck doesnt it.I will test b4 cd42 i think it would show up b4 then,its just the hospital being cautious before they give me more medication.x

Hi davis,

  Yeah ive heard the pee sticks arent very reliable,we will just av to keep at it. 

Angelus,

 Last cycle i was doubled up in pain but it didnt work and now im just getting a few twinges and im on double dose,strange hey.I dont know what to think.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

On the pee stick front I would buy loads off e-bay then you can keep testing ..I got two positives last cycle but the second one was def the one where I ovulated shortly after well it felt like it anyway .. so I would keep doing them from about day 10-11 onwards..if you work backwards from your cycle between 14-16 days that is usually about when you would ovulate ..as a rough guide so if you have a longer cycle it would be a lot further on .. mine was day 24 on a 38 day cycle ..trouble is when the nasty witch plays tricks it is difficult to work it out this way 
good luck everyone 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya cat,

  Thanks for that info,i did buy the pee sticks in bulk online so will just keep using them everyday.xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Treacle sponge - the first time I had clomid years ago I was not scanned or given anything else, but this time it is completely different, I have clomid, plus injections, hormone tablets and loads of scans.........I will try anything in the hope that it works.

Mary - hope you are feeling better today xxx

So far managed to reach CD22    and still not bought any pee sticks, years ago I would have gone through packets by now!!! Either getting sensible or scared in my old age!!!! 

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

1. Where would you go in a time machine?? I'd go back 50 years and make a load of shrewd property and stock market investments and put on the winning lottery numbers
2. Worst vice? were do I start - all the usual naughty vices and then not knowing when to stop
3. Colour that best represents your personality? grey
4. Latest obsession? IF and these choc marshmellows where the marshmellow is soft not hard that you can buy in Lidl's
5. Reccuring dream? Crocodilles keep trying to eat me in various ways
6. Theme park or beach? Am a real Beach addict 
7. Chocolate or vanilla? chocolate 
8. Plastic surgery? Yes please - want botox now but waiting until after BFP. Oh and my (.)(.) need to be lifted in a big way!
9. Who'd be your celebrity cell mate? George Clunney - hey if I gonna be locked up for a while
10.Favourite childhood sweet? Im Aussie so we had different sweets but use to have fun with those fangs/vamp teeth things
11.Ambitions? loose weight, win lottery, remain in love for life, have another baby, die before my children
12.Favourite poster hunk in your teens? James Dean
13.Phobias? Cockroaches - they fly in Australia and are huge
14.Hairy chest or shaven? hairy - I like men!
15.Do penguins have knees? never like Cat said they waddle 
16.Winter or summer? Summer - and really really hot
17.What do you secretly like to watch on telly? Those teenage girlie movies like Buffy and Mean Girls 
18.Party animal or wallflower? Party animal - I have fallen off tables many times
19.Which superhero would you be?  Atom Ant
20.Favourite breed of dog? how could I choose... Alsatian
21.Favourite dessert? really really fresh sponge with loads of jam and cream on top
22.Is the bottle half empty or half full? needs a top-up
23.Which emoticon would you be?  self indulgent  
24.Anne Summers or candle party? Anne Summers 
25.Man in uniform,which one? Fireman
26.Favourite gadget? Hair straighteners
27.What kind of animal would you be? A Bird
28.Favourite hobby? interior design
29.Most romantic thing you partner has done? Wrote that he loved me in wet cement at the new lookout point on Victoria Peak Hong Kong. Oh and brings me a cup of tea in bed every morning for 12 years
30.worst job ever? Chamber maid - you would never believe some of the things I had to clean up in hotel rooms

Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Davis ..Ooh fresh sponge with cream and jam .. I love a fat free sponge with cream and jam oooh I want one now !!
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

1. Where would you go in a time machine?? Back 5 years to my wedding day and make the effort to enjoy every single minute. 
2. Worst vice? Smoking  
3. Colour that best represents your personality? ermmmmmmm  
4. Latest obsession? TTC and FF
5. Reccuring dream? Not had it since I was a kid, but used to dream that I was running so fast down the stairs to get to my mum that I would end up flying  
6. Theme park or beach? Beach
7. Chocolate or vanilla? Vanilla
8. Plastic surgery? Nah, I'm too much of a wimp
9. Who'd be your celebrity cell mate? Robbie Williams - they could lock us up for as long as they want  
10.Favourite childhood sweet? Not really got a sweet tooth, had a real thing for Football Crazy bacon flavour crisps though
11.Ambitions? Have a baby, be happy
12.Favourite poster hunk in your teens? Luke Goss from Boss, oh and shamefully Shakin Stevens  
13.Phobias? Spiders 
14.Hairy chest or shaven? Hairy, but not tooooooo hairy that it's furry !
15.Do penguins have knees? Nope, I'm with Cat on the waddling  
16.Winter or summer? Autumn or Spring really!
17.What do you secretly like to watch on telly? I am obsessed with cookery programmes
18.Party animal or wallflower? A bit of both really, depending on who I;m with
19.Which superhero would you be?  Dunno really - Superman ?!
20.Favourite breed of dog? Bijon Freeze (sp) 
21.Favourite dessert? Tiramisu
22.Is the bottle half empty or half full? Bit of both
23.Which emoticon would you be?     and    
24.Anne Summers or candle party? Candle Party
25.Man in uniform,which one? Fireman - DEFINITELY !!!!!!
26.Favourite gadget? Hair straighteners and my mobile
27.What kind of animal would you be? A cat - preferably mine who has such a pampered life!
28.Favourite hobby? Reading & cooking
29.Most romantic thing you partner has done? Booked us into a 5 star hotel with flowers and champagne waiting and a meal booked for our 1st wedding anniversary as a surprise
30.worst job ever? They've all been OK really !

Nix. 
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix ..Shakin Stevens and Luke Goss      mind you your taste improved with Robbie Williams lol


----------



## Nix76

I was sooooooo obsessed with Shakin Stevens!  We were gonna get married and everything !     

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lol .. one of my best friends at school was too .. could never see what she saw in him he always seemed so old ..preferred Morten Harket oooh and Don Johnson and Richard Gere lol..


----------



## Davis

Cat - you must tell me more... is it true you can get fat free sponge cakes?? This could really change my life. Please, please tell me they have no calories  

Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

They are just made with lots of eggs and flour instead hun ..they are lovely and light and gorgeous with cream and jam .. unfortunately they do have calories tho ...would be a lot less than a full fat cake without cream tho as cream is a lot less fat than butter .. if you want a recipe I will dig out my cookery books ... I am thinking of walking to Morrisons as I am starving and have nothing I fancy in .. trouble is it is a bit of a walk and don't know if I can be bothered ..might nip to the co-op which is nearer but doesn't quite such yummy things !
Cat


----------



## Nix76

Cat - if you don't fancy walking anywhere, I've got some Rennie's I can send you  

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Cat - its DH birthday tomorrow and I havent got him a present - just cant think of a single thing to get him. I asked him what he wanted and predictably it involved easy women in very little clothing so he's no help at all (he says these things as a joke but I do think he has his fingers crossed behind his back). So I am cake making tomorrow afternoon. But Ive given up carbs for 2 weeks so its just for him and DS. Would yours be suitable or is it best for a treat for fatties like me? Oh and dont go out - its crap out there and if you stay in you wont eat bad things. If you really must eat - make some pancakes, everyone usually has the ingrediants for them!

Matty - interesting what you say about q24. I find that as soon as your Granny (or similar) walks in a room when you are watching TV a very graphic sex or murder scene comes on. Very cringe making stuff!

Fi - honey you are such a  . One day I really would love to sit down with a bottle of wine and hear all about your belly button phobia! Is it because they look like little   holes. And what is your opinion on outies  

Nix - I do a mean white tiramisu. It is so yummy and great in summer. I have GHD strighteners and I can honestly say they changed my life (sad I know) but on days like this I just turn into a frizz ball.

Mrs Redcap - If you want to spend some time with a better looking Jeremy Clarkson come round and meet my DH - he certainly rants just like him! Actually he becomes this cross between Clarkson and Gordon Ramsay. He would be really funny if you werent married to him  

Tulip - why is it everyone can find bargains in Primark except me! Ive also never had a chicken and mango chutney sarnie but will try one when I eat carbs again. 

Sharry - sorry if I am a bit thick but are the pee sticks early testing or OPK's?  

I have a question that is totally irrelevent but that someone might know the answer too. In the movie 'Lost in Translation' with Bill Murry and Scarlott Johansen, does anybody know what Billy Murry whispers into her ear at the end. Ive googled it but still cant find out. Silly I know but I love that movie and its been something I cant stop thinking about. 

Ba
x


----------



## Sharry

Hi Davis,

I was meaning pee sticks as in pg tests, maybe i am wrong    

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Sharry - I thought so but then read someone elses posts and got all confused! You see I ov around CD25 so... oh forget it Im just thick!
Well now we got that sorted - well done - you are an inspiration! We all know that it is useless testing early but I just cant help myself personally. 
Hows the weather in Dubai? Its cold and wet in the UK (surprise, surprise).
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis I am officially preceeding you with your reputation, for dishing my BB phobia and taking the P**S lol

[fly][fly]Davis is evil.....Davis is evil  [/fly][/fly]

I was just trying to read about them the other day to see if theres any connection to Chakras ( my logic ok)
And I looked up and both my DH and DD were loooking at me and laughing, I was holding my belly button area and just 
wriggling in cringeness (my word)..
I can't bare to even focus on the thoughts (AND I'M DOING IT NOW!!  ), it gives me this most horrible feeling that something is dragging my bb in and down and its not painful but the most uncomfortable feeling, it can keep me awake for hours(not funny) if it
touches anything at night... So thats one definate no go orifice for my DH ..
(but then again I'd be a bit concerned if he wanted to, or if he thought he'd fit) 

Bieng as your DH is alaways making innuendo's about other women why dont you get him a blow up doll and stick you pinny dress he doesnt like on it.. 
that might stump him for a bit.... Is he a gadget man? no hobbies?


----------



## Nix76

Fi,

I'm am TOTALLY with you on the belly button thing!  The very thought of someone touching it makes me feel sick!

My worst thought about having the Ovarian Drilling is that they go in your belly button !!!!

Ewwwwwwwwwww

Nix.


----------



## Davis

I have a little scar under my belly button (bad IF lap scar) and now my belly button has a smile!
Almost feel like taking a picture and scaring you with it  
You girls  
Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Nix u will be fine dont worry 

  I got through it and im very very mardy with pain


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Nix I just couldnt have that done.. 

Davis, heres my piccy to you 

Matty, my DH wouldnt dare stick his finger there! it would be likely to be the last thing he ever did!!

Mrs Redcap, your corrupting us!! Rosebud buzzy toy!! (is it a good one lol  )

Max, any ovulation signs yet hun?

Cat glad your feeling better, I ended up having terrible night too headache wise,but wore off this afty,
had it since the Reiki in exact spot where her hand was hot on my head (  twilight zone theme tune ...... )

Davis... script for lost in translation, you do realise this makes us as sad as each other.. you for wanting to know and me for bl**dy looking lol

http://www.dailyscript.com/scripts/lost_in_translation.pdf

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nix76

Max & Fi,

I'm hoping that the clomid will work and I won't have to have it done!!  Actually, have read a few articles that there are some hospitals now that don't believe it makes enough difference to IF to have it done, so I will look into that more if they say I need it !

When we walked out of the room when the nurse said it's a possibility, DH turned to me and said "so, have you decided to just get another cat then and not bother with a baby".  LOL !!!!!!  He knows me too well !

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

100% compassion and empathy coming your way hun


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

     Im not getting anything at all at the moment its really strange as i had a lot of pain last cycle.

  Wonder if ive messed up taking the clomid days 1-5 instead of 2-6? silly me.Im worried now.

 The ovulation test sticks arent showing anything up either.?


  My poor dh is tired from my demands   .

  How are u getting on hun? anysigns? Cat said theres more chance of ovulating late if you av long cycles so fingers crossd.

So the silly blood test wont show anything up again on cd21.xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as I have piles of holiday ironing to do. We're going to Corfu on Friday and the weather here is so pants I can't wait.

I really enjoyed reading your replies to the questionnaire thingies - I think it's a great way to get to know eachother better.

Max, keep on testing hun. I used to ov anywhere from cd14 to cd25 on the clomid so there was no way of knowing apart from the OPKs, checking other ov signs and confirmation that I had by charting BBT. Also don't forget to use the OPKs from 12 midday to 8pm and not pee for 4 hours before (reducing liquid intake 2 hours before). The reason they can be unreliable with PCOS is because some ladies can have high base level LH (which is what an OPK detects for a surge) and can get false positives. I didn't and found they were reliable for me. Good luck hun.  

Sorry I don't have time for more personals. I will be back if I ever get to the end of my ironing pile! (I hate ironing - such a waste of time  )

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya rosie,

      Thanks for the advice hun,i will hang on in there.Will need to order more test sticks at this rate          Ive been testing after midday but i was drinking beforehand and didnt wait 4hours to pee.That minght b why im not getting any results.I will try it like you said. 

  Hope you have a great holiday. .x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Davis hun the cake wouldn't be low carb as still has flour in just not fat .. 

Fi ..I love the present idea and would love to be a fly on the wall to see Davis DH face   

I am on antibiotics now as Dr thinks I have infected sinuses the relief I had yesterday was temp unfortunately!

Rosie ..Ironing yuk..I deliberately try and buy things that will drip dry and won't need ironing ..so I have to do the minimum amount possible it has to be the most boring job ever ! Have a great holiday hun ..how long do we have to manage without you ?

Max fingers crossed you are just ovulating later this month ... get hubby on the protein shakes ..give him some stamina lol

Nix you will be fine hun .. they won't let you be in pain and thanks for the offer of Rennies but I think I will pass .. 

Lets hope June is full of sunshine 

Mrs Redcap ..I considered putting something similar but thought that everyone would be shocked lol every girl should have one ..

Roll on tomorrow when I can go to the shops ..I am on the last toilet roll..no milk ..no nice veggies ..no fruit ..mouldy bread rolls I havn't even opened the packet yet ..I am going to have to start buying food on the day I eat it as I really go off food easily nowadays or the food goes off before I fancy it lol 

Wouldn't it be nice to be so rich you could afford a chef .. who could cook you tasty lovely food every day that was healthy.. it makes me laugh as these celebrities make out they have it so tough yet that would be so much easier if you didn't have to think about food ..
Cat x


----------



## cleg

i'm back  did try to get on last night but battery on laptop died on me 

visit away was great + the baby is absolutely perfect in every way so heresa hoping some of my friends good luck has rubbed off on me 

i have tried to catch up but as per my brain is all over the place, took my 2nd round of clomid over the weekend so fingers crossed for this month girls + for all who are at the same stage massive goodlucks to all 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Davis

Fi - thanks but Ive seen this script before and its not correct. Watch the end (I love the song as well) Bill Murry speaks once then says Ok and she replies Ok. It doesnt fit with the script ending. 



Someone else has said in the comments that he says 'just keep walking dont turn around okay' but I dont think thats it either. Or 'Ill always remember the past few days with you, dont part mad, tell him the truth - which I am more likely to believe. Ahhh I get things like this in my head and cant stop myself. 
Have a great holiday, forget IF for while.
And hey, this belly button thing has just made my day - I gather u dont wear a bikini then? What do you and Nix do when you get a bit of fluff in there? 

Nix - dont worry about the drilling it sounds worse than it is honest. The drugs are actually very good (although this makes me sound like an addict doesnt it?) 

Cat - some girlfriends and I bought a male friend a blow-up sheep once (well we werent invited to the stag do which as a friend of lots of guys always upsets me!!), and as an advertising girl I always remember the blurb for it "she's lean, she's keen and she's not too far in between".  
But honestly have you ever seen the mouths on those things? 

Max - Ive started charting this month, wish I had done it earlier so if I was you I would start now so you have something to go by next time round. I goggled 'free fertility charting' and found well a free fertility chart. Worth a thought.

Oh Cleg - just seen you have joined us again. Missed you!

Ok must look after my DH (he's lonely - sorry hungry!). 
Ba
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cleg

Davis said:


> Oh Cleg - just seen you have joined us again. Missed you!


aw bless ya hunny  DP missed me too said he couldnt settle while i was gone but he told me that he couldnt settle while i was here either 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

    That charting confuses me,when in a cycle are you supposed to start? and if your temp doesnt rise does that mean you havent ovulated?x


----------



## cleg

Max i tried to do my temps but by eck it was a chore   some days i would be 35.4 + others 37.2 so very sporadic + could never read a pattern so i gave up + now just use the ov predictor sticks i bought in bulk from a site reccomended to me by a friend

another thing was when i was doing temps DP started to feel it was becoming a wee bit clinical + i can see his point, although we have to track ov we still need to have a little fun in the process + me using the OV sticks i can do in private so not for him to know, obviously he knows when i bout to OV as we do communicate but it aint like a stricy regime if you get what i mean 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just found out my aunt has died during a heart valve op ..really shocked as is is considered a minor op now ..so much so it is done as a day case ..can't believe it she was only in her 50's.
Cat


----------



## cleg

aw Cat hunny my heart go's out to you + your family   i dont know what else to say such a shame   

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Cat, I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt hun. Such a horrid shock. 


wouldloveababycat said:


> Rosie ..Ironing yuk..I deliberately try and buy things that will drip dry and won't need ironing ..so I have to do the minimum amount possible it has to be the most boring job ever ! Have a great holiday hun ..how long do we have to manage without you ?


Thanks hun. I'll be away until 17th June but one of the other lovely mods will be here to look after you. Will miss you all loads. 

Max, I used to use sooooooo many OPKs as started testing on CD10 and if I didn't ov until cd25 then would go through then like mad. I ended up buying them off the net in 50s to try and save by buying in bulk. Also I'd start charting on CD1 and remember to do it first thing before you get out of bed or move at around the same time every day. You won't really be able to see a 'pattern' until you've done it for a few months and remember it only rises after ov, so will not indicate that you are about to ov, but can be really useful if you get a +ive OPK in confirming ov if temp rises after your +ive. Good luck hun. 
I found before clomid I never got a rise - just very erratic temps, but once I started clomid and started oving I could see the pattern.

Well, I've finished my ironing so that's the worst part over with. I'll do my packing tomorrow and also have a pedicure and get waxed!  My leg hairs aren't growing very fast at all, unlike my finger and toenails - weird!

Anyway, everyone ready for BB?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Max, its prob just a bit early for you yet, what cycle day did you ovulate last month?
Men who'vs got crazy clomid chicks are prob the only males who find the BMS a chore, it 
seems theres a bit of role reversal goes on........
I'm only on CD11 so not expecting much yet, just temping and waiting and temping and waiting and.......
Oh Rosie, you lucky b**ger you, have a lovely time....
Oh Cat your in the wars aren't you, sorry to hear about your Aunt,   you know where we are if you wanna chat

Cleg, your back      I've missed ya,  
Goood luck for this month, sounds like your just a few days behind moi ,Lets hope you breathed in loads of baby dust

Davis couldn't make head nor tale of the whispering, it sounded like " I know I'm bloody ugly,but I got got great stamina, 
and if ever you need clomid... im your man"

Max I've pm'd you some advice

Off to voyeur on big brother, I know its sad but hey.........


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Fi, I will try my best. So looking forward to getting away from the rain here.

Remember to behave - no early testing or anything    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

God its like crimewatch outside my window about 6 police cars, policedogs and the police helicopter and they have arrested about 5 well known hooligan/thieving youths ..hope they throw away the key they cause misery round here ..
Thanks Fi ..I can't get my head round it ..and I feel guilty again cos I told my Mum that it was a minor op nowadays as my friends hubby had it and was out the same day, it was done by key hole and all went well ..my Mum told my Aunt this .. now I feel like I have betrayed her by her perhaps not knowing how serious it could be .. and feel so sorry for my uncle he will be lost without her ..he lives on a big farm (not used as a working farm apart from a few fields they rent to a neighbouring farmer ) it just makes you realise how precious life is ..it is so easy to forget that and we worry about little things that don't really matter.. anyway best go and watch BB and Apprentice ..both at once  

thanks Rosie P ..have a fab time hun x


----------



## cleg

Crazy Fi said:


> Cleg, your back  I've missed ya,
> Goood luck for this month, sounds like your just a few days behind moi ,Lets hope you breathed in loads of baby dust


me too Fi + i'm breathing it all over you lot too (cleg doing impression of mucky phonecall over laptop  )

xxx


----------



## Guest

Cat So sorry hun 

Nikki That is great news, well done. I hope you have a happy healthy nine months 

Welcome Mrs Redcap  to crazy clomid girls 

Hi all hope you are all well I'm back now (got back yesterday) and shattered so gonna hit the sack and watch the apprentice

Sukie


----------



## Mary M

Hi girls how are we this evening well still no AF and I did the digital pg test last night after messing up the 1st one and it said not pg......I no that I am not I just want the ugly wicked witch to show and then i can start again and hopefully get a BFP.  I am going to demand that they monitor me this month or else I shall be changing DR (we can do that over here health insurance and stuff).  
This board is moving so fast I cannot keep up with it. 

I promise that when I am depressed I shall come and tell you all and not sit and feel sorry for myself.

I don't know if Sharry has posted this but we met up wow what a brilliant experience it was amazing......I hope to be back in UK in July in London so if any of you guys are meeting please let me know.....

Sorry to hear about your Aunt Cat.

Fi what are these quizes and where can I find it.....

Rosie I hope that you enjoy your holiday.....I hope things are good with you.. when is your edd?

Hi Sukie how are you?

and to all you other lovely ladies hello and good night

Mrs M


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Mary. Clomid may have lengthened your cycles so hang on in there hun. I'm fine thanks. EDD is 24th October so loads to do before then. Not even started looking at anything for bubs yet so will have to get down to that when we get back. Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P

P.S. Cleg your inbox is full hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi girls,

Finally some personals... sorry I know I am rubbish   A/f arrived today and feeling naf, really heavy and drained.. oh what fun..  

Cat: so sorry to hear about your Aunt   my thoughts are with you x

Rosie: Hope you have a fab holiday!!! (I have just sent you a pm)  

Nix: Hope the Clomid works for this cycle, I have my fingers crossed for you       

Fi: I llllloooove your quizes keep them coming if you can think of anything else which I am sure you can   Hope you are ok and sending you some  

Sukie:Hope you had a nice time in Ireland, I really would like to go one day I actually believe I lived there in a former life... I know it is very daft but I do!   Hope the jabbing is going ok  

Max: Good luck with the opk and enjoy all the  

Mary: I know that is the worst part waiting after getting a bfn   lets hope it is too early and a wrong read  

Cleg: Wishing you tonnes n tonnes of luck... hope you are breathing in    

Mrs Redknap: Hello and welcome to the clan!  

Davis:Hope dh enjoyed his tea.. men eh bless  

Sorry they are all abit poo... thinking of you all   and hello to anyone I have missed I am terrible  

Love Kelly


----------



## tulip1411

Just noticed someone has gave me some more bubbles, thank you   forever blowing them back girls


----------



## tulip1411

oh blumming computer playing up it wont let me blow many will be back later and try again


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi thanx for that.
  Ive no idea when i ovulated last month or if i did even as the blood test didnt show it up.x


 Cat,sorry about your bad news hun.x


----------



## max_8579

Hi tulip,ive sent you sum hun.x


----------



## max_8579

OOOHH

    Im getting pains now,hope its ovulation pain


----------



## dakota

Ooooo lots of fidget for you too then


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lets hope so Max       

Just watching the first BB I have a headache (oh I had a headache before didn't I ha ha ..those twins are a nightmare argh!!!!! headache on legs !) and one of the others just goes around saying 'Oh my god ...Oh my god ..Oh my god '  not sure I am going to get into it this time ..it is more fun with men in as it creates a different dynamic in there and 1 man coming in won't be enough I don't think..

I wonder if they have limited bubbles as I blew some earlier but it would only let me blow so many ..wierd  

Thanks for you thoughts ..I just can't get my head round it ..can't believe she is gone and just feel so sorry for my Uncle as he has been putting off retiring and they spent very little time together due to him working so hard and I know that he will regret this now ..cos you never predict something like this will happen..she has had numerous things wrong with her cancer on her face several times that had to be cut away and bad rheumatoid arthritis and several other things but she always bounced back .. it will be when I see all the family it will really hit me I think.

Well helicopter was over again a few mins ago and more police .. my god-daughter thinks its great coming round here as she thinks it is like the Bill!

Would someone be kind enough to blow me a bubble to get me off the odd number ta x 
Cat


----------



## tulip1411

Sorted Cat! it will let me do one at least, thanx for the bubbles Max... hope you are getting down to some serious loviiiiiiiing    

It makes you wonder what its all about sometimes Cat, so sorry love!     for you and your family x
OMG has anyone been arrested yet...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Kelly  what am I like eh lol
They have arrested some more ..wish they would take them *all* away ..the whole neighbourhood would cheer ..cos they are a nightmare vandalising peoples cars, stealing things, intimidating people .. unusual to have the police helicopter over twice but think it is linked to the first visit.

Yeah it does I should be used to it by know after losing close friends and my partner but it always makes you think doesn't it ..

Night night girls off to bed ..prob won't sleep but got to work tomorrow so better go or I won't stand a chance of getting up in the morning.

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rosie, I'm determined to behave this month, worst thing about last month was I convinced my DH too, and I kept seeing that excited twinkle in his eye (he's forever the optimist, bless him) and then I felt awful like I'd set him up for a fall...So this month gonna try to stay grounded, if any of you ladies think I'm getting carried way again, don't hesitate to ground me, please.  

Cat, nobody could have known, and you had only said what any kind hearted person would have trying to reassure, and your as shocked as anyone else, don't beat up on yourself hun.
Its true what you said about your uncle always working etc... I'm always telling my DH that, he was brought up to work real hard and says "when I retire...."
Where as I'd rather have less money and enjoy pecious time together, money cant buy the things that really matter.. and like you said nobody ever knows....

Hiya Suskie, did you have a good time?

Mary, don't give up yet
I copied them of other sites (the questionairres) but cant find any more,

Kelly,glad your staying with us,how are you hun?

Max, fingers crossed for you, just dont keep your legs crossed  

Cat, quite agree those bloody twins, talk about  ear piercing air heads......

SS missing your banter

Hi and g'nite to all


----------



## LisaBerts

Ho dear I've missed so much now!  You girls really do chat a lot.  I haven't got time to read through everyones posts.  I hope everyones well and not too many nasty clomid side effects.

Sorry to bother you lot but I think I've messed up this cycle of clomid already and it's only CD3    I took CD2 clomid at about 1pm and today on CD3 I forgot to take them and didn't remember until 4pm ish!  I know it's only 3 hours could it make a difference??

Also I'm getting monitored this month.  Can anyone let me know what they check for?  Is it to see how many follies are growing and how big they are?  Do they check your womb lining?  How many eggs would mean I'd have to abandon the month?

Sorry to be a pain, but I'm sooo confused with all this. And if you don't ask you don't get to find out  

Any advice / information would be helpful.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lisa you should be absolutely fine hun .. I would try not to worry .. I would say tho that side effects for me have always been far less taking them at night so see how you feel taking them during the day and if you get lots of s/e try taking them at night if you need to take them next cycle as then you sleep through the worst.
..hopefully you will get a BFP and won't need to  ..Cat x


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Ba - the weather here is just the usually hot and getting hotter by the day!! Eventually after a year starting to get a tan!!

I think the most amazing thing about this website is that despite being 6000 miles away from home I met Mary who also lives in Dubai, we have met up and its great knowing that there is somebody down the road to moan to when you need too!!

The weekends here are Friday and Saturday and DH was feeling sorry for me so booked a weekend away so leaving tonight   , will be great the get away from the hussle and bussle of Dubai going up into the mountains away from the sand!

Lisa it is good that you are getting monitored this month, I had clomid years ago and I was not monitored did not even know if I ovulated! but this time I actually got to see the follicles so I know the clomid was working made me feel better!



Sharry xxxx


----------



## Mary M

Good morning ladies

Cat I am wondering where on earth do you live...I lived in Central London before moving here and I don't think that it was that bad.........you poor thing, your uncle and family are in my thoughts at the moment, I too thought that these days that valve ops were routine procedures, however as with all procedures there are no guarantees......

She has arrived  well now I can get on with the rest of my life.  Any advice would be appreciated I start on CD3 and take for 5 days.......my cycles were 21-26 days this month 31days..... so when should I start ovulating? last time I started doing OPK tests around day 10 and they were +ive... for four days......

I have rang the clinic and asked that the Dr call me back just to arrange monitoring so that I can be clear on whats going on.....am waiting for them to get back to me.......

Am feeling much better now.

Mary


----------



## Nix76

Morning my fellow clomid-heads !

Cat - I'm so sorry about your Aunt hun - thinking of you 

How's everyone doing today ??

My bloating and killer indigestion seem to be easing off - still look very podgy (even more so than usual !) around the tummy, but soooooo much better than before. 

Nix.


----------



## cleg

goodmorning goodmorning  

Cat how are you today hunny ?  

Max heresa hoping that they are OV pains so you can get down + jiggy  

hi to all me other lovelys just thought i would pop on before i get ready to see how you all are  

Rosie i have emptied my inbox chick   completely forgot how many i could get in there  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Sharry

Hi Mary,

Now that the   has appeared you get back on the clomid and try again, being monitored this month will make it much better because at least you will know what is happening!!!

Fingers crossed for a good month!!!    



Sharon xxx


----------



## twinsmum

Treacle sponge , welcome on board and good luck with you treatment.

Hello peps,

How is everyone today ,i was off work yesterday but out of the house the whole day. I can't believe how much I have had to read to catch up. Yes you really can talk.

Thank God it's Thurday, am very tired today, can't wait for Friday .

Lots of sticky baby Dust to all.

Spk later

Twinsmum


----------



## Davis

Nix - I was a so bloated last week but now I am expelling my water retention at a rapid rate: have lost 4lbs in 2 days, on the loo every 5 minutes and sweating like a  
I dont know if its the clomid, a/f or new carb free diet Ive started But after your comments think its likely to be the clomid. 

Sharry & Mary - how cools that! You both get to meet in Dubai after talking here. 

Sharry - where are you off to? Tell us all about it when you get back. I have never been to Dubai or UAE but think that whole area would be very interesting. A friend of mine just returned from Syria. But I wont be going anytime soon Im afraid.

Mary - This is what I think but Im not sure: count back 14 days from a/f. So if you take a/f at CD31, ov would be CD17. But I would test from CD12 onwards. Of course this is unreliable as I found that my clomid cycles are different each month.

Lisa - I wouldnt worry about a couple of hours difference, you will be fine. Over the years my clomid has been missed, thrown-up, doubled-up and taken hours apart. Hmmm, maybe thats why it hasnt worked  

Fi - well after just saying how romantic DH was for bringing me a cup of tea in bed - this morning he asked for a tea's maid for his birthday! 

Max - strange isnt it, I get horrid OV pains and then my tum is so sore I dont want  but it has to be done

Cat - so sorry hun  
Yes I fell prey to BB. So heres my opinion: (cant remember their names yet)
1) twins - please!!! What can you say except I hope this isnt what young girls aspire too??
2) raver chick - was she high? Looked like she had dropped a pill or two by the state of her jaws! But it all could just be part of the act, like her language.
3) 60 year old - I liked her - think she may be funny. Loved the looks she was giving the twins.
4) 50 year old protester - Ok so she's gonna win this
5) footballers niece - is she a working girl? Looks like one to me, bet the Sun are digging up the dirt on her as we speak. She bites the hair on her fingernails? I dont have hair on mine?
6) welsh girl - DH could not believe the size of her (.)(.)
7) posh chick - loved the line about a new music taking over the country called indie. What!! So what are Echo & Bunnyman, Sonic Youth, Pixies. And she wants to meet a Pete Doherty type but will be voting conservative - I cant believe women actually fancy junkies these days let alone conservative voters!
8. Indian girl - she had a great line about how she was RC so drank and smoked! So is smoking and getting drunk part of being Catholic nowdays!
9) Vic Beckham wannabe - well with sungalsses on she did look like beckham - but really its creepy
Ok so who have I forgotten, there was one who hated men but I cant remember her. I was trying to count the number of bisexual girls - I put it at 3. DH at 2.
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Davis,

  at your DH commenting on the size of the welsh girls (.)(.)'s in BB - my DH wouldn't shut up about them !  

What a load of freaks.................can't wait to tune in again tonight   

Glad to hear that it sounds like my bloating will go down soon then - I never had this last month.  I was wondering if it was the CLomid or the HCG shot - do you have that too 

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

nix76. i get realy bad bloating of clomid i look 9m gone. bloody wish i was. i drink boiled water that helps for me. good look.xx


----------



## treacle-sponge

BB - that house is wierd how it passed any health and safety is a miracle how safe is to cook in the bedroom and take out stuff at 200 degrees hot carry through open a door and walk even further?? Then a bath in the living room I take it there are no electric sokets anywhere near, guess not as they aint got a tv etc  

Every year they get worse and worse but its addictive      they chose more and more wannabe's can't they find some 'normal' people i'm sure it'd be entertaining then show off *****y girls!

Treacle-sponge x


----------



## cleg

aww come on gals what you doing watching that BB trash  your brains not mashed up enough on the pills 

how are you all this evening ?

as for this bloaty look i thought it was just me so am glad to see i aint the only one suffering, it is getting me down as trying to buy clothes for me jollies  small sacrifice i guess 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## kellixxx

im trying to buy clothes for my jollys to thank god aline and baggy are back.lol id be stuffed other wise.


----------



## cleg

Kelli we should have a shopping day together + you could give me some tips   i am pretty fussy,as i have a large bust some of these tops just launch off me bossoms   aw well i got a couple of tops so looks like will be washing rinsing + hanging over the balcony when away  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

where abouts in the north east are you from? who cares if you wash them out you prob wont see them again any way.x


----------



## cleg

oh just noticed you are in hartlepool   me  

im right near north tees hospital   bit of a dive but hey ho hopefully wont be here forever, i do normally get tops that are easy to wash out + leave them over there so have lotsa room in me case to bring goodies back  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone just a quickie as I am shattered ..got very little sleep last night and feeling weary and blooming freezing so going to curl up under the duvet and watch crappy tv..

Kelli ..Glad you are at home now hun chatting away like you have been on here for ages lol 

Mary M ..I live in Northampton believe me it is going downhill generally .. even where my parents live in a little hamlet they have started getting lots of burglaries as new estates have been built within a couple of miles of them and crime just creeps in with it ..such a shame.. where I live there is one street that runs exactly opposite where I live and there are real scumbags that live there that wouldn't dream of working unless you call drug dealing, burglary etc working ..it used to be a running joke apparently that the road was always quiet ..as most of the men were doing time!! The youngsters are terrible too I mean I feel sorry for a lot of youngsters as there does need to be more things for the young to do ..but when I was a kid we got bored as well and set up our own youth club..or made our own entertainment that wasn't illegal.. these just give you a mouthful of abuse, vandalise everyones cars, don't think twice about glassing someone from a rival gang .. it just makes you shudder..

Hi to everyone else ..sorry not many personals but hope you are all keeping sane ..well as sane as you can  

I think I need to join you on that shopping trip!

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg where did you manage to get your avatar from, have tried googling it but came up with nothing.... I had strange dream last night they found her alive and well but she was on a boat... prob cos I was thinking of her before I fell asleep....

Anyway, hello ladies how are you all, Kelli glad to see you took our advice and joined us on this thread....

Oh your making me jealous going on about your hols..... wanna go away Sept if I am not fortunate enough to get caught, any advice on any particularly lovely european destinations (warm but quiet).... bit of a "never been far " person


----------



## cleg

if you send me your e-mail addy via PM i will try send you it hun, thats how i got it via another ffers e-mail  

oh as for jollies rosie p will agree when i say the greek isles are great this will be our 3rd year going to zante

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

as long as you go away any were will do. just pack a pag and go. we do that some times its fun. takes your mind of things. just open a map and point to a place then get in the car and go. it stops thing getting routeen. give it a go.xx


----------



## cleg

we cant do that we have to plan our jollies because of the way DP works but any of the greek isles are nice   whereabouts in hartlepool are you at Kelli, not that i really know my way round   

Fi have sent you e-mail let me know you got it hun  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

on a weekend i mean. trust me its fun.lol


----------



## cleg

aww i cant drive YET   obviously i drive peeps up the wall but that dont count  

we do jump in the car DP driving of course + see where the road takes us, i generally aint bothered as long as i get fish + chips   

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ooh! dont fancy that Kelli, just got back from Madeira...What a let down... Think I prefer to do my homework

Zante, yes I read a review on it once I'm sure.. so you'd both advise a good choice then... cheers I'l look into that

Cleg, I've pm'd you my e-mail address, cheers for that


----------



## kellixxx

yeah me to and i have the cheek to use clomid as an exuse for my weight.or well at least im not blaming my self.


----------



## cleg

Kelli shhhhhhhhhh it is the clomid hunny  

 Fi sent the e-mail


----------



## kellixxx

i wouldnt be so sure.lol


----------



## cleg

i will say we only go off on a jollie outing once in a blue moon + think the last time i had f+c was a long time ago   much to my disgust   at the mo i cant afford to eat poo as these darn pills are taking there toll

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just been packing and am doing ok but still loads to do. Planning on taking a small case this year but it mean all my tops, hairdryer, straighteners some of my shoes and make up will have to go in DH's case!  

Fi, Greece is lovely and relaxing. I've been going to Corfu since I was a child and this will be my 18th time there. Kavos is hellish though, but where we go to Moraitika has lots of nice Greek Tavernas and a shingley beach with shallow sea for swimming. Very friendly and great food too (which let's face it is one of the main things!  )

Well, I'll be gone now for 2 weeks and will miss you all loads. One on the other mods will be looking after you all whilst I'm away so everything will be updated for you etc. 

Wishing you all loads of luck whilst I'm away and lots of   and   to all those testing in the next couple of weeks.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

its all worth it.xxxx


----------



## cleg

aww rosie will miss you chick + you + DH have a lovely relaxing time   

p.s can you bring me a stick of rock + mucky keyring back please  

takecare + safe journey 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya everyone,

    How we all doin 2nite?

      I went to halkidiki at the beginning of may fi and it was fantastic,never fancy spain again now ive been there.


  Have a good hol rosie 

        Hi kelli and welcome


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks hun. Don't know if I have ever seen rock but they do have lots of naughty keyrings!  

Thanks Max. I am not a fan of Spain and much prefer Greece. Sicily is really lovely too and relaxing with great food and beaches.

Hope to see lots of BFPs on here when I get back - we are due a few surely?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Max, wheres that then?  Have you ovulated do you think?


----------



## dakota

Hi,

How is everyone 2nite? 

Where about is everyone in there cycles?

Rosie ~ have a nice holiday, i bet your glad to be getting away from this rain  

Nikki xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

  Its mainland greece,very nice.

  No i dont think ive ovulated,it seems strange this cycle.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie     you know what you've done!!!!!!   

Max, so long as you stay relaxed with it hun,not like me, you saw how I got last month and its not good... just keep getting those early nights in


----------



## Rosie P

dakota said:


> Rosie ~ have a nice holiday, i bet your glad to be getting away from this rain
> 
> Nikki xx


Too right Nikki! I forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS! by the way. I added you to the BFP list.



max_8579 said:


> No i dont think ive ovulated,it seems strange this cycle.x


Max, there's time yet hun. Clomid made me ov anywhere from CD14 to CD25, so hang on in there as it may have lengthened your cycles. Mine were different every month - just to keep me on my toes! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Thank u fi and rosie,

    Just had a shower now we are having early nite. 

                  Night night.xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

Have not had time to read all posts since I was last on but 

Congratulations Nikki

Thinking of you Cat

I have been feeling so low over recent days that I could not even face coming on ff. On Monday (cd24) I had funny pains and hoped it may be implanation, but a few hours later I had small bleed (TMI- penny sized amount of dark congealed blood) Then nothing until Wednesday when af started, two days before due. Don't understand it as I knew fairly accurately when I ovulated because of HCG injection - so confused. Anyway, been thinking all sorts of things but started clomid again today (3rd cycle) so here goes again. Really     

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS have sent you p/m ....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

SS ..bless you hun .. it could have been implantation that didn't quite dig deep enough..that would be a good sign in some ways as it means that you could get pregnant .. have you been on the brazil nuts or selenium cos that is supposed to help with implantation ..might be worth a try for next month .. it is so horrible as you start imagining all sorts don't you .. you are entitled to feel down hun .. make an effort to pamper yourself ..its times like this that you need some pampering ..be that a nice box of choccies or doing something you really enjoy .. 
Sending you lots of                  for next time x
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

SS...have pm'd you hun.

Morning Girls !

How's everyone doing today ?  Thank crunchie it's Friday at last !

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Really tired and wanting to fall asleep at my desk ..and really bored as no one else is here .. so I am all on my lonesome ..so they prob won't notice if I just lay down my head and go to zzzzzzzzzzzz

Most of my jobs I can't do until next week as the people they involve are not here until next week .. so might be having an extra long lunch today .. from about 12-3 lol..they owe me lots of flexi time..hey you never know I might even find a new outfit !

I am off down the bingo on Sat night lol .. love it .. we are going with my friend and her husband and he always brings us luck ..we ..or should I say they have won every time he has been with us !

What is everyone else up to this weekend ? 
Oh still no AF for me ..day 52 or 53 today can't remember which   so in answer to anyone who wonders can it lengthen your cycle ...errrr yes !!
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

53 days Cat ?!?!  My God, you must be going crazy !!!!  What does that witch never show when you want her to !?

It's very boring and quiet in my office today too, but apparently we're having "drinks on the balcony" (   )  at 12.15 so am hoping that will mean we're closing early !  Yiipppeeeeeeee - fingers crossed. 

This has been a really weird month for me, it's almost as if I've forgotton that I'm ttc    DH reminded me last night that I test next Friday and I was quite surprised!  

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix that is really good that you are chilled out hun ..wish you lots of mega big fat positive vibes for next friday in fact I can feel a dance coming on ...

[fly]    [/fly]      
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    [/move] 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]  [/move]
[fly]     [/fly]
         

It is a good luck dance but it may be you feel sick if you have motion sickness lol 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh that makes me want a crunchie now ..they are not too many points right vending machine here we come .. 
Cat


----------



## Davis

Hi girls

Yesterday was DH birthday and poor luv got wacked in the face with a massive drill, split his lip and needed stiches, knocked him unconscious and moved his teeth sideways a bit. So I had to spend the night looking after him. We really arent what you would call 'lucky' people!

Cat - I have always wanted to try bingo but none of my friends ever want to join me  

SS - sorry for you hun, big  . Good to see that you just picked yourself up and jumped straight back on the bicycle so to speak - stay strong.

Fi - when are you due to test? 

Nix - can I have some of that relaxed vibe please!

Well I just read an article in Red magazine called the IVF debate and its all about whether it is every womans right to have a child. Basically the article insinutates that NHS funding of IF stops cancer patients being treated. It says things like 'IF is a condition not an illness'. That certainly isnt what I have found. 
They also singled out gay, single women and women in their 50's and 60's as examples of people who receive IVF on the NHS! 

I am going to write a letter into them telling them a few home truths and would appreciate anyones points for me to raise. I cant stand this type of attitute! At the moment I am raising the following points:
- IF is more often a symptom of an illness (endo? PCOS? hyroid?)
- NHS funding of smoking and obesity related illnesses, also depression and plastic surgery (you can get a nose job on the NHS easily if you show that it ruins your life mentally or claim its difficult to breath) so why is IF different? At least we didnt bring it on ourselves.
- if IVF isnt available on the NHS, does that mean only the rich and middle classes have a right to a child - it polarises sections of society
- And the article said that fewer than 4000 people receive IVF on the NHS, whilst 30,000 go private a year so actually the amount of 'wasted funds' as they put it is relatively low.
Any thoughts pointers for me? 
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Oh yeah and another thing: if IVF was a predominately 'male' condition would we even be having this debate!!


----------



## Nix76

Davis - you go girl !!  (LOL - I soooooo can't carry that off, but you get my drift!) 

Not sure where the relaxed vibe has come from, it's very unlike me - maybe just cos I thought this month was a right off so the fact that I even got a decent folly ended up being a bonus!  Who knows!  Doubt if I'll be so chilled next Friday...if I get that far !

So sorry about your DH - poor thing !

Cat - I love the dance - thanks hun !!!!

Wooo Hoooo - just found out that we're shutting the office at 2.30pm today!  The weekend starts here !!!!!!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh that makes me so angry .. for goodness sake it is one of the basic human functions to conceive all we are asking for is help for our bodies to work as they should do .. it makes so so angry ..if they could walk a mile in our shoes they might think twice before writing such cr*p!! 

I have suffered with extremely low self esteem because I have to either pluck or shave the hair on my face every day because of the PCOS .. yet if I wanted treatment for that I had to pay privately to have laser treatment and that was only partially successful.. 

PCOS tends to give you depression, makes you extremely tired a lot of the time and gives you horrendous periods half the time.. we don't choose to have it .. it has affected every relationship I have ever had since finding out because I have had to go through the dilema do I tell them ..when do I tell them .. I have had relationships end when they have found out I possibly can't have children ..which I know that makes them worthless pieces of sh** but it doesn't make you feel any better when going through it .. I nearly had heartattack at the thought of not being able to take my tweezers on holiday as I would look like a man if I did not do something every day and at some points I have hated even going to the hairdressers etc as could not stand to look at myself .. this is a lot better now but I have to work at it .. don't they think that we would love to be 'normal' and not need IVF or clomid or any other treatment we would love to fall pregnant naturally and not cost the NHS any money .. I have never smoked in my life .. never taken drugs .. yet you can get treatment to help you stop smoking and you can get treatment for drug addiction ...how is it fair that something we have through no fault of our own .. we are treated like this ..and you will find that most older people and single people pay privately for their treatment anyway ..so the whole article sounds a load of rubbish !! 

Why don't we tell them what it is really like .. and how it feels when you are told that treatment you have had for the last year has been a complete waste of time because a thyroid condition ..which oooh can I have that treated on the NHS ?!! has been overlooked ...I have ..like probably many of you have spent so long crying just wishing I was 'normal' and that I didn't have to go through this heartache every month .. if only they knew what it was like .. 

Right I am off to see my counsellor now which is good timing because I am fuming !!
Cat x


----------



## cleg

Cat how you feeling hunny ? hope your ok  53/54 days is mad any signs of it showing up ?

Nix goodluck for when you test, fancy forgetting  at least you got good DH who reminds you 

Max how that early nite go  to plan i hope

Fi how you today

Davis hello hunny

SS sorry you having it rough sweets 

to all me other lovely helllooooooooooo

as for where i am in my cycle i'm on CD10 so the  has begun for this month  going to try + relax a little this time, suppose got bit het up with last month being 1st time on clomid + was overwhelmed with it all but feel good this time 

Fi am i just behind you ??

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## LisaBerts

My Pre-Seed's arrived!!!  Ready to give it a go this month.  Thanks Nix for the 5% off code.  I bought the pack with 6 applications in   going to make sure I'm well and truly basted this month  

Cat - hope you calm down, although the NHS, IVF debate really annoys me!  They can afford to give smokers over £50 per week in patches and self help groups and this can go on for over a year if required.  In total a cost of £2600 without even thinking!  Also the cost of medication in this country is sky high, when I went to India in January, I bought 6 months of Clomid for only £1.60, but I didn't take them, I waited for my consultant to prescribe it (chickened out! ) at which point 3 months cost me £6.65!  I know it's not a lot, but sill. (PS. sorry for the ex-smoker rant)

Hello to everyone hope your all well.

 SS -     for this cycle!

Lisa


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am really weary at the moment think its the thought of a whole years treatment that has been a waste of time .. I am really struggling to get into my head that its a good thing that if they get my thyroid sorted I might get that long awaited BFP .. all I can think is that I feel like I have put my life on hold for a year putting every effort into ttc and for what .. I think I will feel better once I can have a car again and be able to escape as that is what I used to do when feeling down .. so have been a hermit and that is not good for me when I am on a downer I need to get out and shake it off ! absolutely no sign of AF coming except that I feel like a good cry so hey maybe that is a good sign after all .. you feel like your body plays tricks on you don't you ? it knows that I need AF for these blood tests so it is never going to arrive  I need to do a come on AF dance ... 

[fly]    
  
   
   
    [/fly]

Sorry for being such a miserable old boot x

Lisa that pre-seed is fab stuff .. hey I could have given you a years worth for the use it did me cos they cocked up !! grrr I need to let it all out I think and then forget about it ... so grrrr grrr grrrr grrr grrrr grrr ..ahh feel better now 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Well my letter is a stonker - I am a genius. I even found the UN declaration of human rights to quote at them (article 16.1 based on the human right to have a family and then the non discrimination right based on nondiscrimination on the basis of physical ability). Because, its a physical inability for which we shouldnt be discriminated!! Oh, grr, (caught your grr Cat!)
Anyway I wonder if I will get Star Letter and win a little present - huh not likely if your telling them that their article was misguided!

Lisa - Preseed is a god send. I am about to go online and order more preseed as last month was a debarcle - which resulted in me laughing at the most inappropriate time (sometimes you just shouldnt burst out laughing at your DH) and us not getting along when we should have been - if you catch my drift. 

Cat - funny isnt it. You spend your first few years of   praying for a/f. Then you pray you wont get it but do, then when you need it - where is it I totally relate and send you my next   in advance as a token of my love for you  

Ok so I am going to get off my big lazy   and clean the house!
Back soon
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey thats a good idea send me all your witchy vibes until I get my thyroid sorted out ..and I will send you all BFP vibes so you all get a BFP very soon 
Cat

PS Just found this link on PCOS thread ..

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/PCOStreatment/

/links


----------



## kellixxx

hi i hope you are ok you sound very down today.it will pass i promise. just think it will all be worth it in the end.we all have our off days just blame the drugs. 
take care kellli.xxx


----------



## Davis

Cat - all signed up! Was wondering if you were the last name on the petition before me? If so your name is very familar to me. Hmm...Actually I am very lucky and excess hair is actually something that I dont have (have everything else!) BUT I did find 4 dark hairs around my right nip the other day and hit the roof! Cant ever, ever tell DH he just wouldnt understand 

Girls Im gagging for a glass of wine    
Am I the only one?
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

no me to if the bairn was out i would have a big fat glass.lol


----------



## kellixxx

hello cat i prob wont be on now for a few days. i hope you feel better soon.take care. xxkelxx


----------



## cleg

evening awl 

Ba you on the plonk ??  i gonna get meself a bottle but glad i never as have the worst headache  going to have early nite tonight (weyhey)  no not of that kind, got northeasties meet tommorow so have to look me best or they make me wear me bag 

Fi did that e-mail get to you last night hunny ?? if not gis a tinkle 

Cat hows you + your family ? thinking of them 

hi kelli 

well off to watch the rest of me corrie

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## angelus

Hi all.

Davis - Completely agree with you and the ivf debate.Its slightly different for us but it annoys me just the same. I don't know if its the same everywhere but down here we were told there was no way we can have IVF. I have a 9 year old daughter from a previous relationship and my husband has a 7 year old son from his last relationship. They told us we should be grateful ( which of course we are ) that we have a child each. I don't ovulate. I don't have periods. I have diabetes thanks to this stupid PCOS condition and we know that if this treatment doesn't work then we will never have that magic of creating a life out of the love we share for each other. That thought rips me apart...to know that if we had money we could have our miracle. Sometimes I really hate my body.

Fi- Love the picture xx

Question for you all. I think I'm being really thick,  but I'm confused about when you are all doing pregnancy tests. Are you doing it on certain days or do you just wait and see if AF comes.Or how long after your AF is due do you test ? I thought you were supposed to test on day 28ish ( If you havent had the witch that is.) H E L P....

xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS hope your feeling a bit better today Hun, and good luck for this month

Oh Cat is it that long, you must be so frustrated, Sending you loads of     for your bingo Sat night lol, go have some fun Hun,...p.s. your bubbles were uneven so have evened you xx
I too suffer from extreme hairiness (my blood tests indicated pcos, but the scan couldn't get a clear picture)I have to use tweezers daily too,so as not to grow a bloody beard,plus many other extreme areas around and about  its terribly embarrassing and makes me feel unfeminine, so I do empathise with your feelings on the matter. 
You have every right to feel angry at the way they have wasted a year of your life, and the financial and emotional implications that has caused, but try and think forward Hun,and focus ahead and hope that your current diagnosis allows you that long awaited BFP.In the meantime though you let it out Hun, to us and you'll find a place for it soon enough, thats why were here.

Nix, thanks Hun for your message on the other thread,glad to hear your so grounded this cycle, it just has to up your chances, positive thoughts and less stress etc.. Good luck for your test day (we really are owed some backdates of BF P's on this site)

Ooh Davis, how nasty, and that was on his b/d too? , not due to test until at least CD 30+, depends when and if I ovulate, only on CD12 at mo, so ages yet...
Don't know that I can contribute anything valid to your already pretty damn hot stance!
Only that infertility is an illness, in my opinion, if our bodies aren't functioning as they should it is a physically and emotionally
destructive malfunction, that warrants the same rights as any illness.
The dictionary's descriptive noun for the meaning of the word illness is: impairment of normal physiological
function affecting part or all of an organism .Is that not IF?
Re evaluation of the post code lottery, The pathetically high pay rises and bonuses given out to consultants and 
such like, should be in question, way above the questioning of infertility rights.
Surely we all have ethical rights to have our conditions examined, diagnosed and treated, if they put as much
effort into the severely lacking person centred approach, there would be fewer illnesses and much more financial availability
anyway, as stress in itself is a very big killer. 
And most importantly,Britain is a rich country and does have the assets, just prioritises in a discriminate fashion, whilst looking for scapegoats, to save money.

Cleg, yes your just behind me at the mo, but depends on how our cycle lengths vary as to when we test, mine have been 33
and 29 days the last 2 months, how about you? Yes I got the e mail thank you Hun

Max, how you doing?
Matty, hows you?
Suskie,  
Hi Angelus, it sucks doesn't it


----------



## max_8579

Hiya cleg,

      It went well but people commented 2day that my dh looks washed out 


  Cat-I totally agree with you hun,i get dark hair on my face and feel like a freak,We didnt ask for this.

I shave 1day (i know its the worst thing u can do) and the next its all grown back again,and i have a beard.It controls my life.I dont know anybody else that has pcos so no one understands.

And thank god my dh is understanding.

  I did get some cream prescribed by my doctor to slow the growth down,it was useless and seemed to make it grow faster.

  I would like 5mins in a room with people who make these decisions,and havent a clue what its like 2go through it.


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

    How are u getting on hun?

  The ovulation sticks havent shown anything up for me yet 


  Its typical i cant even get a false reading


----------



## cleg

Fi you give them what for hunny  they desrve everything you shot at them

as for my cycle well before the clomid it was rather good + at 28 days, after 1st lot of clomid not to bad A/F rrived CD27 so only a day out

Angelus i will just wait for A/F to arrive or CD28 + still no show before i test hun, everyone is different + if you feel you need to test at a earlier stage, obviously when you are going to get a true result then go for it hun 

Max you wore him out then  good on you missus  as for those OV sticks although i may have a pop at some in the next few days i just gonna be having the jiggy jiggy anyway  besides last month think i got more pee on me hand than on the sticks 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. well just about to dive in the bath with a Lush bath bomb ..and then all will be right with the world lol 

Thanks for your support I was down today it is frustrating because I know deep down that once this is sorted it could be good news .. it has taken more out of me than I thought it would and I guess I have found it a lot harder than I thought I would .. but maybe part of that is just feeling so tired all the time ..maybe once I am on the magic thyroxine I will have a new lease of life !

Ba .. I don't know hun I will have a look ..where do you live ooh wonder how you might know me lol? I don't get around that much  

Fi ..Yes it is hun we only linked up on your last  2ww cos I ovulate so late in my cycle as in days 23/24 my cycles are usually about 37/38 days...no sign of AF at all .. I took the last Provera on Monday so hopefully will get it over the weekend or Monday ...

Angelus .. It is easy to hate your body when you have pcos isn't it due to all the crappy side effects.. wouldn't it be nice just to be 'normal' like the author of the article no doubt !!

Cleg ..Good rant and yes hey we could get them in a room with all of us .. lol they would be terrified especially if we set Fi on them .. bet Fi can kick some ar*e!!  Umm about the wee sticks .. I laughed at the thought of you with a hand covered in wee lol I find it easier to pee in an old plastic jug ..then I can just dunk it in instead otherwise I would be peeing down my leg and everywhere !!

as for the family ..I think we are all really tired .. either from not sleeping or just trying to get things organised for next week (funeral on thursday) ..death is always emotionally exhausting I think  ..but we will get through .. it is the first time my Uncle has ever lived on his own in his life because he lives in a farmhouse and it used to be with my Gran and Grandad ..then when they died he shared it with his wife and my other uncle ..then my other uncle moved out a couple of years ago and now he is on his own ..so that will be difficult for him 

Kelli .. thanks for thinking of me hun ..I will be ok I guess it could just be the PMT blues ..roll on the witch ..roll on the witch .. roll on the witch .. everyone send me your witchie vibes lol 

Sukie ...We miss you  

Hello to everyone else I havn't mentioned (slacker  ) 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Where is everyone today I am off to Bingo soon ..  
hope you are all having a lovely day .. I am more positive today ..still no AF tho ..  
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Hi all

Cat - was just thinking about the name before me and its really familar. I think I met someone with the same name in LA or New Zealand about 12/13 years ago? Could it be you 

Angelus - clomid does weird things to cycle lengths (well for me anyway) so a/f should arrive 14dpo. But if you dont know when ov is it all gets abit difficult. My cons told me to always test at CD45 and after - as if I could ever wait that long!  

Cleg - afraid I did have a little tipple last night. Well it was G&T weather! Keep telling myself I will go a week without a drinky but its pointless - for a start every weekend is booked up now until August and I cant see my firends and abstain Im too weak willed.

Fi - havent sent my letter in yet as I am still formulating more of my arguement. Totally agree with you - thanks will make sure I get that in there. I could rant about it for ages but I think 'Scapegoat' summed it up! Dh is Ok he's tough when it comes to physical injuries (unlike me) but a wimp when it comes to things like a cold or flu (unlike me).

I am feeling really sick and so dizzy I can barely move - its like terrible sea sickness. I think its the clomid? Or else its a lack of food? Will eat and see what happens.
Ba
x


----------



## cleg

Cat i do pee in a container but still dribble on me hand  what a animal  enjoy your bingo 

Ba i have a glass of wine in hand so hey dont worry bout it, any plans for tonight missus ?? 

hi to all you other  clomid chickies have you all got better things to do ?  mind you the weather is lovely + great BBQ time 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba ..No unfortunately I have never travelled that far ..although there is another person in Northampton who is a similar age to me with exactly the same name .. I know this as when I went for my consultants appointment the other week they brought out the wrong notes ..and they couldn't work out how it happened as they are supposed to go by the hospital no. not the name ..she had already had babies tho unlike me as she had a maternity section  

Well I was one number away from winning at the BINGO .. so not our lucky night tonight ..but hey maybe another time    

Cleg ..ummm maybe you need to pee in a bucket lol    

Well just put yet another load of washing in the washer .. trying to get clothes all done before tomorrow as car booting in the morning (helping some friends) and then barbecue in the afternoon ..so lets hope the weather lasts out) 

It is quiet on here tonight .. wheres Crazy Fi ? and folk 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Well its great weather and Im afraid I cant enjoy it. I am so sick from the Clomid.  
I feel ill, so dizzy I cant move, have blurred vision and a headache. Has this happened to anyone else? If so how long will it last - its like really bad sea sickness. I still have one more day of tablets to take  
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Fi - as you said you couldnt find anymore quizzes I have copied one out for us all to try:

1) Four words to describe you?
2) Do you bottle it up or let it all hang out?
3) What music do you listen to when your feeling down?
4) What music do you listen to when you are feeling up?
5) If you could nominate an eighth deadly sin what would it be?
6) Religious, spirtitual, humanist or none of the above?
7) Do you ever spend longer than is strictly necessary in front of the mirror?
8. Whats your biggest regret?
9) Whats the biggest difference between a man and a woman?
10) What was the first album you ever bought?
11) What makes you laugh?
12) What will I find in your handbag?
13) When was the last time you cried?
14) Whats your mantra?


----------



## Sharry

Hi, 

Ba, Sorry your not feeling too great,but hopefully once you have finished the clomid you will feel better!

Well thats us back from our weekend away, nice to get away from the sand of Dubai, we went up into the moutains and stayed in a wee chalet, which was great except for the lizards and spiders which were staying with us!!!

Anyway that me now Day 26 and feeling fine   but must stay positive  



Sharon xx


----------



## Davis

1) Four words to describe you? Synical, honest, loving, tall
2) Do you bottle it up or let it all hang out? Bottle it up until the pressure causes an explosion
3) What music do you listen to when your feeling down? Signor Ros or anything which my DH terms depressing
4) What music do you listen to when you are feeling up? Compilations I make with Led Zep, Stones, Hendrix, Joplin or old school dance 
5) If you could nominate an eighth deadly sin what would it be? Ignorance (7 are: greed, gluttony, wrath, sloth, envy, lust, pride) 
6) Religious, spirtitual, humanist or none of the above? Humanist
7) Do you ever spend longer than is strictly necessary in front of the mirror? Avoid them like the plague
8. Whats your biggest regret? Not starting to try for a family earlier
9) Whats the biggest difference between a man and a woman? Hormones!! Women are controlled by them.
10) What was the first album you ever bought? Blonde - the one with the black and white stripped cover
11) What makes you laugh? Monte Python and baby anything (kittens, puppies, ducklings, children)
12) What will I find in your handbag? beachsand, raisens, used tissues, receipts but not my mobile when its ringing!
13) When was the last time you cried? I cry at the drop of a hat - cried 3 times yesterday 
14) Whats your mantra? If you think your too small to make a difference try sleeping in a closed room with a mosquitoe


----------



## treacle-sponge

1) Four words to describe you? crazy, dizzy, sensitive, phsyco (DH saying for me!!!!!)
2) Do you bottle it up or let it all hang out? Both
3) What music do you listen to when your feeling down? Love songs
4) What music do you listen to when you are feeling up? Summer tuuuunnneeees
5) If you could nominate an eighth deadly sin what would it be? My own mind?
6) Religious, spirtitual, humanist or none of the above? None I'm me
7) Do you ever spend longer than is strictly necessary in front of the mirror? Hell yeah I use to be a teenager (not sure what the excuse is now adays)8. Whats your biggest regret? Not going University or travelling
9) Whats the biggest difference between a man and a woman? Haven't got all day to explain why we are the better sex
10) What was the first album you ever bought?Kylie Minogue's 1st one on cassette tape
11) What makes you laugh? My son and bloke
12) What will I find in your handbag? Not a lot at the moment just change to my summer bag
13) When was the last time you cried? The other night watching Casualty
14) Whats your mantra? a what??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba ... I have heard of other people having blurred vision etc ..I have had nausea but I was never sure if that was the Metformin or the Clomid as usually I only have it for the odd day on Metformin but had it for about a week whilst on clomid if you still feel like it tomorrow I would contact you Dr hun... I don't seem to be able to take the heat like I can usually..and I have been spending the last few days in front of the fan at home and work.. so I think it does have wierd effects.

1) Four words to describe you?  Bubbly, Cuddly, Generous and Caring
2) Do you bottle it up or let it all hang out? Both
3) What music do you listen to when your feeling down? Allsorts ..whatever moves me at the time
4) What music do you listen to when you are feeling up? Again allsorts  
5) If you could nominate an eighth deadly sin what would it be? Just being plan evil  
6) Religious, spirtitual, humanist or none of the above? Mixture of Religious and Spiritual but prob more spiritual
7) Do you ever spend longer than is strictly necessary in front of the mirror? Only to get rid of my moustache/beard certainly not for makeup it is quick slap of moisturiser and foundation and I am out of there ..If I am going out I will sometimes put more on but have always kept it simple
8. Whats your biggest regret? Growing sensible and serious too young, rather than having more fun travelling, seeing the world and taking more risks 
9) Whats the biggest difference between a man and a woman? Uhhh if you don't know that by know 
10) What was the first album you ever bought? a-ha  
11) What makes you laugh? someone who is funny 
12) What will I find in your handbag? A large purse with not a lot of money in it, my WW card, asthma inhalers, couple of pens, bits of paper, ST's just in case AF ever comes!, kitchen sink
13) When was the last time you cried? Friday
14) Whats your mantra? 
Grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference. 

Sharon ..Ooh that sounds exciting ..how long have you lived out in Dubai ? and what is it like ?
Cat x


----------



## cleg

aw i cant do that questionaire i'll be here all day trying to get me brain in gear  

Ba i got terrible headaches this time round + even though on CD 12 still getting them  i dont think what you are feeling is abnormal + hope it go's soon hunny  

Cat what do you mean i need a bucket  your right 

hi Sharon, treacle sponge, Fi, kelli, Max, Angelus, Nix 

me done me house work + now having rest, all washing out on line, still feeling pretty positive +  for this to be the month for all , if i dont keep upbeat i may loose the plot completely 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## andi1975

Hi everyone,

I hope your all doing well on this lovely Sunday evening  

I'm feeling a little odd this evening but not sure if its because I've had a bit of a heavy weekend or something else. Suddenly about an hour ago nearly threw up and now still feeling a little nauseous despite just chilling out in front of the tv. Is this likely to be the clomid (haven't taken it since April so not sure why) but heard some of you mention it as a side effect?

Also getting some sharp pains in lower right abdo areas but again not sure if this just the endo (being aggravated by the clomid) or if something else is going on. Maybe just need an early night but fancied a chat first as hubby has been out all day at the racing and not expecting him back till later (no BMS for me tonight  )


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi everyone

Davis, sorry your feeling bad, are you sure it is the clomid?
Sharry, sounds like your break was lush (lizards.. great but spiders AAARGH!!)
Hi Cleg glad that baby dust is keeping you positive
SS, how you doing Hun?
Hi Cat,Suskie?,Matty and absolutely evellybodily else

1) Four words to describe you?I asked my DH this one, and he refused "categorically" apparently, to go there as
it would lead to a 3 day analysation of exactly what he meant by each one? So I'll have to say what he should 
have lol  .. deep,mischievous,sensitive,kind 

2) Do you bottle it up or let it all hang out? Bottle it up except to my DH and one of best friends, who I let in
all the way (Am open if asked, but still don't trust many)
3) What music do you listen to when your feeling down?(TOP FOUR)
Staind (its been a while);
Melissa Etheridge (precious pain);
Beth Hart (Skin)
Skunk Anancie.. if I'm angry (Brazen)....... listen if you dare!! (part of my deep bit)
4) What music do you listen to when you are feeling up? Happy rhythmic singalong music, too many to mention
5) If you could nominate an eighth deadly sin what would it be? .. Insincerity
6) Religious, spiritual, humanist or none of the above? Spiritual, a concoction of my own really, though 
respect each to their own path
7) Do you ever spend longer than is strictly necessary in front of the mirror? No, not nearly enough
8. Whats your biggest regret? Cant live with regrets, everything is a lesson to make us who we are.. but wish 
I'd learnt to like myself earlier on in life
9) Whats the biggest difference between a man and a woman? A man is a Martian, and a woman is a Venusian.. read
the book, you'll know what I mean.
10) What was the first album you ever bought? Don't laugh... Eagles (now I'm showing my age)
11) What makes you laugh? people coming out with the bluntest honesty at the least appropriate time, and slight
insanity (I think I may have slight sick sense of humour  )
12) What will I find in your handbag? I would say anything you can think of,but never when you want it.. my DH
swears theres teeth in there that bite and hates going in there
13) When was the last time you cried? Today, at my Dh's mums when I was trying to express how much I'm proud of my DH
14) Whats your mantra? What goes round comes round and.... try and give good karma


Hi, andi1975.. a lot of people seem to get nausea with clomid, different side effects> different clomid chicks

Love this stuff, anybody able to find any more??


----------



## Guest

Hi you crazy girlie's 

1) Four words to describe you? * A little bit anal , considerate, crazy, gorgeous *

2) Do you bottle it up or let it all hang out? *Bottle up for a while then go pop! *

3) What music do you listen to when your feeling down? *Love songs*

4) What music do you listen to when you are feeling up? *R&B*

5) If you could nominate an eighth deadly sin what would it be? *Not sure what the others are (yes I'm a great catholic!) *

6) Religious, spiritual, humanist or none of the above? *See above*

7) Do you ever spend longer than is strictly necessary in front of the mirror? *All the time but still not as much as Dh and his GHD's *

8. Whats your biggest regret? *Not starting trying a bit younger*

9) Whats the biggest difference between a man and a woman? *Women think things through*

10) What was the first album you ever bought? *Bangles I think it was called Manic Monday's ??*

11) What makes you laugh? *Cat and Crazy Fi*

12) What will I find in your handbag?* Lots of s**t*

13) When was the last time you cried? *Yesterday watching Ugly Betty*

14) Whats your mantra? *Treat others how you like to be treated yourself  

Cat Get the car soon and you can come a visit me even on a down day  Hope the b**ch comes soon 

Hi Crazy Fi did you like my comment?

Ba I hope you are feeling better now ^hug^

Hi Max How are you doing?

A big hi to everyone else and good luck 

Well I went for my baseline on Fri afternoon that morning I went to check my paper work and had a quick look at my planner only to see that I should have been taking 0.5 of buserelin each day and the day after the baseline if all goes well go down to 0.2. 
Quite unlike me I saw the 0.2 at the beginning and got it into my head that was how much I took each day so I have been and was franticly running round on Fri morn when I realised I'd given my self the wrong amount I tried ringing all day but couldn't get through to WN. So I went thinking I'll be d/r for at least another couple of weeks best case scenario but when I was scanned everything was ok to go on which was a huge relief So I started stimming yesterday

Sukie*


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Day 53 in the NO PERIOD HOUSE  

Hi Sukie ..I think we need an   guide to IVF ..can you explain what it all means ..I feel I can empathise more if I know what it all means lol 

Ahhh thanks hun ..hey I would get the bus or train bugger the car lol ..I feel more positive over the weekend than I did on Friday ..it feels like an emotional rollercoaster ..I don't feel the same two days running.. well can I ask you all a favour ..can you do me some Witchy dances .. I am determined this AF will arrive this week but need some witchy vibes I think .. and I am sure you don't mind giving me the nasty witch if it means you don't have to have it yourself        

I will see if I can find any of those questionaires anywhere.. cos they are fun ..

I am starting to enjoy BB a bit more now that there is a man in there to shake things up a bit ..but god that Charlie is a complete ***** ..give me a chance I will be voting her out !! never seen anyone who thinks so much of themselves and is soooo shallow ..
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie...firstly...     

Now you've been told off (you little profile graffiti artist you)

You must have been pulling your hair out Friday, you poor thing....... so glad you were still all OK... good luck  ^Reiko^


----------



## Crazy Fi

Here Here Cat....

[fly]Get Charlie out........ Get Charlie out.... What a shallow woman....... Get Charlie out.......[/fly]


----------



## Crazy Fi

This is a message to the witch........... from your mate Cat

          

[fly]           [/fly]

and just for luck


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh thanks hun ..just read your little comments on mine and Sukies profiles ..didn't know you could do such a thing ..

[fly]Get Charlie out  ...Get Charlie Out ...Get Charlie Out  [/fly] 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Off to bed now nighty night x


----------



## Guest

Rightio
Cat here's your dance

[fly]*                                *[/fly]

Crazy Fi  I couldn't help it 

Basically I wasn't taking the right amount of drugs but it all worked out so I'm now stimulating to produce lots of eggs (hopefully)


----------



## max_8579

Hi 

  How are you all doing ? Fi any signs yet?

  Ive been getting pain yesterday and 2day so im hoping its ovulation  fingers crossed.

  Hiya sukie,how are u hun?

  Where is everyone?
  
Hello 2u all.   Cat i cant believe youve gone this long,what is happening?


----------



## Guest

Hi Max I'm good thanx hun, injecting myself twice a day now 

Right I need to go and get lots of beauty sleep  

Crazy Fi have you checked your profile lately?? 

Night all


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max ..I'm not pregnant hun ..its just my body playing silly buggars ..nice thought tho
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I am now at work ..but don't really feel like working today    would far rather talk to my FF's   ...guess I had better do some work   slacker ..I didn't want to get up this morning ..I kept thinking 5 more mins ...5 more mins zzzzzzzzzz  

Cat


----------



## Guest

Mornign Girls

just a quick hello, hope everyone is ok.  I test on Sunday, don't know how I feel, want to be positive but not sure after last appointment at hospital.  

Chat more later

Lins
xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

Back at work again after a lovely weekend at home.  Got a feeling that AF will arrive this week, but I am willing her to stay away........shall I send her to you this time Cat ??

Right, gonna do that questionaire now..

Nix


----------



## Nix76

1) Four words to describe you? Reliable, honest, loving and slightly anal !
2) Do you bottle it up or let it all hang out?  All hang out mostly 
3) What music do you listen to when your feeling down? Depressing love songs
4) What music do you listen to when you are feeling up? Old school garage to remind me of my youth 
5) If you could nominate an eighth deadly sin what would it be? Ignorance
6) Religious, spirtitual, humanist or none of the above? Spiritual I guess
7) Do you ever spend longer than is strictly necessary in front of the mirror? Unfortunately yes with the GHD's trying to tame the mane
8. Whats your biggest regret? Not admitting we had a problem TTC earlier
9) Whats the biggest difference between a man and a woman? Hormones!!!!!!
10) What was the first album you ever bought? God, Shakin Stevens I think !
11) What makes you laugh? My DH, sarcasm, lots of stuff
12) What will I find in your handbag? my life!
13) When was the last time you cried? Yesterday at a film
14) Whats your mantra?  What goes around comes around


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Day 54 IN THE NO PERIOD HOUSE

Nix ..Oooh yes send me the nasty witch I don't mind .. getting tired of waiting for the old bag to be honest !! Good Luck     
I am going to speak to the fertility nurse on wed if not come on by then ..
Cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Suskie, of course you couldn't help it, it must be a side effect of your drugs!!  If I'm lucky enough to be 
prescribed any more I too may have some    

In the meantime loads of          for you

Max, nothing as of yet, no temp drop, but I didn't ovulate til day 19 last month, so not flapping yet.. how about 
you, are you temping?

Oh Cat!! What are we gonna do, this is no good you having to go this long, I actually kissed the     and she still hasn't relented in her evil tricks!! 

Lins, good luck for your testing 

Nix, good luck to you too hun,put a sign on your door telling      and  to go visit Cat, who will make her feel "a one off only"  very welcome.Great Nix that you've found another one for us to do, cant wait (saddo that I am   )

Hi to all


----------



## kellixxx

hello cat are you feeling better yet? i aint bin on over the weekend having a very hectic time.its my littles girls first holly cominion next sunday. its all a bit crasy in here.but its helped take my mind of things a bit. ive had a few twinges on my left side near my overy. thorght i was getting af last nite but nothing so far. bin feeling a bit sick my(.)(.) ache a bit only when i take my bra off and today i woke up with a funny taste in my mouth not a matalic taste just unusual. peeing for england to. im trying not to build my hopes up cant help it though i could scream im going mad. all the organizing for next week has helped me think of other things.next sunday is also when i test so if i get a bfn i will have to put a brave face on. bye for now take care. kelli.xxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Kelli,

Good luck for testing on Sunday     

We definitely need LOTS more BFP's on here !!!!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

thank you nix. i just hope the week dont drag.lol


----------



## kellixxx

do you test on the 8th?  good look and lots of++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ im down on here to test the 14th i think i got my dates mixed up so im going to test 10th then if i have to again 14th. lots of luck to you all.xx


----------



## twinsmum

Hi Ladies,

just calling to say hi. Hope every one is fine? No news from me at the moment. Hope you all had a great weekend.

Ba, hope you are feeling better.



Talk to all later.

Twinsmum


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

  Fingers crossed for you then hun 

  Im not charting,just using the ovulation pee sticks for now,havent shown anything up as of yesterday so we will av 2 see.

  I am getting niggling pains though.xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Feeling sorry for myself today CD27, got AF pains and feeling quite sicky with them  

Went to the shop and picked up a PG test and put it back, did not see the point of wasting money sure the   is hiding around the corner  

Hope everybody else is well



Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Hi everyone
Just a quickie from me as I am still sick although abit better than the other day. Im sure its the Clomid my ovary is aching as well. Hopefully I will be better tomorrow as all nasty pills have now been taken.
Speak then
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli ..I am fine now hun just having a bad day I think on Friday and articles like that always set me off lol.. even better now as just finished work and going round a friends for tea .. so no cooking ..even better 

Good Luck everyone on their 2ww ..there are some very hopeful sounding symptoms going on out there .. send all the witches my way don't forgot ..once only offer lol 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

you sound happy 2 day. have a nice time at ur friends.x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya girls,  

Sorry i haven't posted for a bit don't have a lot to say apart from waiting for AF to arrive so i can start the demon drug  

Just you watch AF will be late   I'm so eager to get started.

Sending you all lots    

Vicki x


----------



## maj79

Er Hi all, my name is Emma and i stumbled on here when looking up Clomid, I am on my second go (i don't know all your codes!!) and it would just be good to talk to people in the same situation


----------



## kellixxx

hi there maj you will get a lot of help on here. are you on your 2ww?  two week wait im also on clomid im on cycle day 23 test on sunday. hope its bfp (big fat positive) and not a bfn (big fat no) af maens aunt flo the witch (piriod) dh or dp means (dear husband or partner. you will get the hang of it soon. welcome 2 the thred i only came on here last week and i love it the girls are realy nice and every 1 is in the same boat.xx


----------



## kellixxx

kellixxx said:


> hi there emma you will get a lot of help on here. are you on your 2ww? two week wait im also on clomid im on cycle day 23 test on sunday. hope its bfp (big fat positive) and not a bfn (big fat no) af maens aunt flo the witch (piriod) dh or dp means (dear husband or partner. you will get the hang of it soon. welcome 2 the thred i only came on here last week and i love it the girls are realy nice and every 1 is in the same boat.xx


----------



## maj79

Hi Kellixxx im on day 6 of my cycle so dont get tested till 21/06. i feel a bit lost as i dont know much about clomid just got told to take them and go for blood test on 21 day!!! hence why I'm looking for some well needed help lol and just to speak to people in the same situaton. I hope u get a BFP


----------



## kellixxx

thanks. i get a lot of bloating very bad mood swings abdominal cramps. it also causes weight gain and pg symptoms. its a bit dornting but worth it in the end. we will suport you.xx


----------



## maj79

i have been getting lots of dizzy spells and feelin very nauscous a lot of the time, and it was because of weight gain this all started, i came of the pill and out loadssss of weight on, started getting depressed again and started gettin excess facial hair, so i got sent to test for pcos. sono i'm trying to lose weight, which is damn near impossible!!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

losing weight isnt eas espesaly when you have alot on your mind try 2 relax i no its easyer said than done take time out of your day just for your sellf. you probably laugh but i got a cd were thay talk you through relaxing between that and this site it has started to help. talking through how you feel just let it all out.xxx


----------



## maj79

well to be honest i'm going to hypnotherapist on friday to help, i will get a cd of him as well which will help, and i actually do yoga so that chills me out a lot. but I am keeping positive (well trying) it;s the first time in 18 months that i have had af 4 weeks apart, its nomally between 10 and 14, so hopefully the tablets are doing something


----------



## kellixxx

are you doing ov testing? i did and i ov 8days ago now but my dh works away that dont help but fell lucky cos my poss ov was on the bank hol week end when he was home im trying not 2 read 2 much into how i feel cos its driving me mad. good luck with you hypno hope it works. any thing is wort a try.xx


----------



## maj79

i go 2 weeks tomorrow to give blood for tests, i think it's ov testing, but my head was so battered when i was in with the doctor that i hardly took anything in and neither did my dp, well he took in that his serm count was fine lol


----------



## kellixxx

i think that was the only thing my dh listend 2 as well.lol i dont get tested thay just gave me clomid and off i went i dont to back till the end of july ether. next time you go get them 2 explaine it in english.lol your blood test will probably be 2 see if you have ovd why dont you buy some thay dont cost much the cheep 1s are just as good. when you you get a poss test the lines should be the same or the test line darker in col when you test poss you will ov 24 2 36 hours l8r. also aroud ov time you cm (cervical mucas) will go slipery and see through like egg white so mayby you should start do this. i know its all very dornting but you get use 2 it.xx


----------



## maj79

see who needs doctors when there is places like this lol


----------



## kellixxx

lol my dh said ppl like us can do a better job than those drs. i buy my tests from wilkinsons think you will have 1 of those stores. when you go back your dr should give you some on prescription. but untill then it wont hurt 2 buy a few pkts. we all have our time and ours will be soon lots of.+++++++++++ by the way i cant get them smilie faces?


----------



## maj79

the prob is i dont go back till october and i ahve only been givin 3 months worth of tablets so i'm all confused!! think im going to have to have a good talk to the nurse when i go for my bloods!


----------



## kellixxx

if you start testing tho you can start 2 track ov and cm you will get 2 know your body the sooner the better when ttc. talk with you nurse about testing see what she says


----------



## maj79

kellixxx what exactly is the 2ww wait, what are they testing for then. I ma looking thru the boards and getting more and more lost feel like I am doing somehing wrong!!!


----------



## kellixxx

2ww (two week wait )is the ov day 2 the time you test for pg 2 weeks later. you aint doin any thing wrong you are only lerning


----------



## kellixxx

hope you understand what i mean. if you have had ov then you have 2 wait 2 weeks before you can test for pregnancy. think thats better explaind.lol


----------



## maj79

right n they r the test things i have to but to know if i have ov!!!!! thanks for helping by the way


----------



## kellixxx

im on my 2ww and its driving me mad i just want 2 know ether way.xx


----------



## maj79

i will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you (my wires are already crossed!!)   and lots of positive thoughts for u


----------



## kellixxx

if you go to a chemist or wilkinsons were i go and ask for ovulation test sticks. then start testing but not your first pee of the day you will get instrutions with them. you will be on your 2ww sonn enough.lol


----------



## kellixxx

you will be ok iy sound a lot 2 take in but you sharp get the gist of all jargon.lol


----------



## maj79

thank u sooo much hun xx and i reallyhope u have a bfp


----------



## kellixxx

see ive gone mad i cant evan spell. thank you my thorghts are with you. im going now. didnt relise the time. i will be back 2mrw. try not 2 worry.xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

any time im on im here for you. nite emma take care.xx


----------



## maj79

goodnight kelli, have a good night xx


----------



## andi1975

Hi,

Anybody there? I just noticed what I think might be CM!!!!

I had previously seen a post that described it in some details and when its at its best but now I can't find the post, can anyone help?


----------



## maj79

Hi andi
Im sorry but i am new to all this so i dnt no proparly if u look further back on here kellixxx was helping me out and i tink she was telling me about cm

Good Luck xx


----------



## maj79

"cm (cervical mucas) will go slipery and see through like egg white"
There u go


----------



## andi1975

Thanks guys, also just noticed that I might be about day 11 in my cycle (wasn't sure which one to count as had two periods in the last few weeks) so didn't have a clue when I might be ovulating.   Fingers crossed its now looking good so may have to jump on hubby in a mo  

Great excuse for some fun over the next few days!!!


----------



## maj79

lol well good luck n hope u have fun!!


----------



## andi1975

Thanx hun, think I will log off now!!!  

Have a great evening and hope your doing well


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello

Where i evily bodily tonight?

Maj, glad you found your way here ok in the end

Kelli, I got some serious competition on the chatterboxing front lol   How you doing?

Andi, there is somewhere on here that covers cm, try putting it in the search site, not sure off my head where it is, but yes its egg white resemblance and stringy


----------



## nikki p

HI FI HOW YOU DOING HUN?


----------



## angelus

Hi all...
Well BB is not on until 10 so where is everybody??

Fi - Evening xx Love all the photos by the way!

Hi maj, andi and kelli... its taken me ages to read through he last few pages! Hope all good with all of you.    

Well I'm on CD19 and not a sniff of anything happening with my body. No pains, aches, twinges, CM change, Achy boobs...Nothing...    Contemplating getting a dog instead of going through all this, its wearing me out. 

xxxx


----------



## treacle-sponge

Evening everyone,

Oh no don't get a dog they are more hard work then babies or maybe it was just my golden lab I use to have he chewed through 2 leather couches, trainers, door frames, mobile phones and not forgetting the fact they do not wear nappies when they puppies and trying to house train    

Only 2 days till I see the con for the 1st time second time around, can't wait just want to know whats going on with my hormones. If you asked my DP he'd say  

Treacle-sponge


----------



## angelus

Hi treacle sponge - 
at least with a dog i can just go and by one!!! Can completely go with the other half asking for help. My DH doesn't know what he can do right. Earlier on he cut up some fresh strawberries for pudding. I had in mind a nice healthy bowl of fruit... but in he came with lashings of cream and sugar on them and i bit his head off for trying to make me fatter!!! He said he thought it would cheer me up!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Nikki,
How are you 2 doing more like ? tell me all


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi t sponge and Angelus,

I'm a few days behind you Angelus, did you ovulate last month, I did but not until day 19 so am waiting and waiting myself


----------



## angelus

Fi - well we are not sure to be honest. According to the blood test no.. but i got AF exactly 2 weeks after they saw a collapsed follicle on my scan. No sign of eggs on scan so they didnt know. I didn't think you could get an AF if you didn't ovulate?? One of my ovaries is tucked behind my womb so i don't know if that has something to do with how well they can see. how reliable is the day23 blood test

who knows!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Blimey ...Fi you have serious competition here for chatting   I have only been away a few hours and you have filled pages .. good job Rosie P's not here she would be getting cross with you folk  

Nikki P ..I can't believe you are 15 wks pregnant already ..where has time gone   hope you are feeling well ..hope the next part goes just as quick for you hun x 

Fi ..You are probably watching BB ..I missed it tonight as went round a friends for tea .. came home and guess what .. the Police are in the street yet again..it is a daily occurrence now.. there is a paramedic car as well so goodness knows what has been going on.. I did think it might be because they had gone over with a helicopter with a heat sensor as I turned my heating up full this morning ..planning on only having it up for 10 mins to heat the rads up to dry some washing off .. and rushed out and left it on .. so not only will my next bill be huge probably but the police could well have raided thinking I was growing Marajuana in here lol   

Well still no witchypoo .. you are obviously not sending me enough Witchy vibes you folk .. send me all your witchy vibes come on .. bring it on .. 

Well my puss cat is sitting patiently by my feet wanting some dinner  purring away ..so I had better feed her ..the other one is out hunting ..this is the lazier one..

Night night girls x
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

HI ANGELUS,

        I didnt realise you,fi and i were so close in our cycles.Im now on cd18.Good luck.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Don't forget send me your nasty witch vibes and I will send you good BFP ones x 
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Hiya max..You got any ovulation signs?

Cat- Just for you.      xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi angelus,

        Ive been getting pain on my left side for 3days now but the ovulation tests havent shown anything up lets hope its just cos ive got pcos and its not picking it up.Im just trying to give myself hope now.


----------



## max_8579

Yes cat heres more for you

                   

        Hope you get it soon hun.xx


----------



## Mary M

Good morning ladies well My oh my can you ladies chat, I do not see BB out here this is the 2nd year that I am missing it.....so you will have to keep me informed.  I am on CD7 today have started the clomid I feel okay, am trying so hard to be nice to my DH as last month I was a   . 

Anyhow I decided not to have the Dr monitor me this cycle cause I am going back to the UK in July and then we are away on holiday for three weeks in August so when I come back in Sept thats when I am going to get down to the serious business of being monitored and anything else that they can do for me....

Sorry no personals  DS is just awake, 
Mary


----------



## Nix76

Morning ladies!

Cat - I'm still trying to send the witch your way and begging for her to stay clear of me!  Had a few twinges last night and thought she'd be here by morning, but nothing happening now..........has she found you yet     

How's everyone else doing today ??

Nix


----------



## Nix76

This made me smile, hope it makes you smile today too.....

*Pet Rules*

To be posted VERY LOW on the refrigerator door - nose height.

Dear Dogs and Cats,

The dishes with the paw print are yours and contain your food. The other dishes are mine and contain my food. Please note, placing a paw print 
in the middle of my plate and food does not stake a claim for it becoming your food and dish, nor do I find that aesthetically pleasing in the
slightest.

The stairway was not designed by NASCAR and is not a racetrack. Beating me to the bottom is not the object. Tripping me doesn't help because I fall faster than you can run.

I cannot buy anything bigger than a king sized bed. I am very sorry about this. Do not think I will continue sleeping on the couch to ensure
your comfort. Dogs and cats can actually curl up in a ball when they sleep. It is not necessary to sleep perpendicular to each other
stretched out to the fullest extent possible. I also know that sticking tails straight out and having tongues hanging out the other end to
maximize space is nothing but sarcasm.

For the last time, there is not a secret exit from the bathroom. If by some miracle I beat you there and manage to get the door shut, it is 
not necessary to claw, whine, meow, try to turn the knob or get your paw under the edge and try to pull the door open. I must exit through the
same door I entered. Also, I have been using the bathroom for years -- canine or feline attendance is not required.

The proper order is kiss me, then go and smell the other dog or cat's bum. I cannot stress this enough!

To pacify you, my dear pets, I have posted the following message on our front door:

To All Non-Pet Owners Who Visit & Like to Complain About Our Pets:

1. They live here. You don't.
2. If you don't want their hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture.
(That's why they call it "fur"niture.) 
3. I like my pets a lot better than I like most people.
4. To you, it's an animal. To me, he/she is an adopted son/daughter who is short, hairy, walks on all fours and doesn't speak clearly.

Remember: In many ways, dogs and cats are better than kids because
they:
1. Eat less
2. Don't ask for money all the time
3 Are easier to train
4. Normally come when called
5. Never ask to drive the car
6. Don't hang out with drug-using friends 
7. Don't smoke or drink 
8 Don't have to buy the latest fashions 
9. Don't want to wear your 
clothes
10. Don't need a "gazillion" quid for college.

And finally,

11. If they get pregnant, you can sell their children.


----------



## LisaBerts

Afternoon Ladies

I'm going for my 1st tracking scan tomorrow!  Don't know what to expect  

What do they look for?  I normally ovulate without Clomid so don't know what they will be looking for.

Should I ask any questions? and if so what like?  

Thanks 

Lisa


----------



## Nix76

is it your CD12 scan ?  If so, at mine they look for size & number of folly's and thickness of your lining.  Are you having HCG jab?  If you are and your folly's are optimum size (mine need to be around 18-20mm) they will give you your jab and tell you when you should ov and when to get down to BMS.

Good luck hun   

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Always Look on the Bright Side of Life    

Some things in life are bad,
They can really make you mad,
Other things just make you swear and curse,
When you're chewing life's gristle,
Don't grumble,
Give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best.
And...

Always look on the bright side of life.
[whistle]
Always look on the light side of life.
[whistle]

If life seems jolly rotten,
There's something you've forgotten,
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps,
Don't be silly chumps.
Just purse your lips and whistle. 
That's the thing.
And...

Always look on the bright side of life.
[whistle]
Always look on the right side of life,
[whistle]

For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word.
You must always face the curtain with a bow.
Forget about your sin.
Give the audience a grin.
Enjoy it. It's your last chance, anyhow.
So,...

Always look on the bright side of death,
[whistle]
Just before you draw your terminal breath.
[whistle]

Life's a piece of shi*,
When you look at it.
Life's a laugh and death's a joke it's true.
You'll see it's all a show.
Keep 'em laughing as you go.
Just remember that the last laugh is on you.
And...

Always look on the bright side of life.
Always look on the right side of life.
[whistle]

Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life! 
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]
Always look on the bright side of life!
[whistle]

Repeat to fade...

All together now ... [fly]          
Cat x[/fly]


----------



## Nix76

Cat   

Sounds like you're in the sort of mood I am today !

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus
I haven't ovulated naturally for years, all random tests put me as 2 which is basically zilch!! But I still have
periods, but not all the symptoms, so it was quite a wake up last a/f to have really heavy, painful one, also with pains
down the front of my legs which I haven't had for years.(which to me is good as I hope it means I had real
results form ovulation), but then again I temped and it gave me day 17 for ovulation, so I booked the nurse for 7 
days p/o,(remember the day 21 test's reliability is assuming you ovulate on day 14) only to find out after that my temps
adjusted the ovulation date and made it 19. So I ended up still having bloods taken 2 days to early still.
Its good that your lucky enough to be offered scan too, I must live in wrong area, so am not budgeted for it I assume.

Cat
No I need to catch up on BB today as DH has to be up so early in mornings, it was yet another night of BMS ( a week of it
already AND STILL NOT OVULATED!!) It sure takes the thrill off what it should really be about lol. (Max is your DH still
as knacker ed as mine   )
Cat got visions of two cats of the furry kind laid on their backs, slouching on settee, legs crossed with fat furry tummys on display, smoking what looks like extremely suspicious stuff and 
then being cuffed and taken away, while you are out and oblivious to it all  (this i why i don't follow my dream of writing, 
slightly warped imagination)
I think that song is proably more truthful than we care to admit Cat  

Mary,
Theres something not quite right here, you get log cabins and lovely hot weather and we get BB, well we cant have it all
I suppose.

Oh NIx,
Hope the pains your getting aren't a/f, fingers still crossed for you...         I like the pet rules

Lisa
Sorry don't have tracking scans so can't help sorry

Well I went to my 2nd Reiki session yesterday,feeling real crap, and when I came home I was happy but so fatigued my 
DH and I were actually laughing about it, it was too intense to ignore, so a bit eerie really so really curious to see what its like next time, last time had bad migraine after and both recognised effects of clearing and channeling apparently  
Just been to part exchange my car, took my mechanic mate and he loved this one car, I could see the testosterone working.. so test drove it to my DH's works for approval and got second whammy of testosterone and have ended up buying a "man car" not a pretty ladies one I wanted   . But hey it was worth it to see my Dh's smile......   The things we do for love..... the things we do for love   ................


----------



## Davis

Hi girls
Well Im feeling better now so Im back for a chat.

Angelus - unfortunately you can get a/f without ov. Bummer I know as it happens to most of us pcos girls quite often according to my cons. By the way a dog is not such a bad idea. I went out and got a cat to take my mind off baby making and got BFP within 6 months! Coincidence I know but... The terrible thing is that my pussycat got run over in the first week that I brought DS home and I felt terrible because I hadnt been giving him the attention he normally had because of the baby. Still feel bad actually but I like to think that he was only around to help us get DS and after that happened his job was finished.

Nix - loved the pet rules. Am going to copy it and send it to my mum who lets her pets completely rule her house.  

Cat - what no  . I cant believe it!! You took pills to bring it on more than a week ago didnt you? Have you thought about contacting your DR about it? Love the life of brian so thanks for the tune brought a smile to my face.

Fi - hows it going. You have long cycles dont you, so I guess you are still waiting for ov? I love watching you pic change by the way. If I ever get a digital pic of me I just might put it up for a short time. 

Twinsmum - where are you? Hows things? You must be moving on to your next cycle? Hope you are geared up for a good month.

Lisa - how was the scan? I have my scan on Thursday but have felt alot of pains in my rightside so am expecting a shorter cycle this month.

Cleg - hows things with you? I have a terrible memory (I blame the 90s) so cant remember were you are at this month either.

MaryM - good to see you will be over in the UK soon. Its always nice to catch-up with everyone again if not a little exhausting.

Treacle-sponge - we must be at a similar stage this cycle. Hope you get the answers you are looking for at the dr. My DH had to remind me on the weekend that 'Im not thinking like my normal self at the moment'.  

Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

    Weve been doing it since cd10 and yes he is knackered,he likes it though lol.I dont think think ive ovulated so its not over yet,gonna keep going untill cd25.

My dh is going away thur till sat on a stag do so i hope we dont miss the crucial time!
Im having a girly wkend.  It will give us a break.x

Angelus how u getting on.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Max, your like us then going at it like rabbits eh  , hopefully you wont miss crucial time, if he stocks up before he leaves Thurs and re stocks up when he gets back Sat   you should be fine as our little    friends can hang around a few days in wait of that crucial egg (or eggs   ) 

Cat, do your cats wear bandanas? or have glassy eyed look? Have they bought you any suspicious looking green leafy plants lately that they swear grow better under direct light?  (its the Reiki   ,i'm sure it is)
My dog wears a bandana,  I think Im gonna keep an eye on him   and we had heat sensor copter overhead the other night, it could be a conspiracy, maybe we need another verse on the end of Nix animal rules   or maybe clomid just causes paranoia in FiFi's world (no I haven't   )

glad your feeling better Davis, you've been very quiet, Pics>> I get bored and keep changing them, and yes still waiting for the big "O"


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, evened your bubbles hun, and got bubble happy and added loads to loads xx


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone sorry that I haven't been around lately - been crazy busy with my hols new puppy and went in for my op (lap and dye and ov drilling) yesterday.  Feel ok just sore.  Docs said that it all went well and that my tubes are fine.  It's such a weight off my mind.  I'll be back to join all you crazy girls soon because I start my clomid cycles again with my next period.  Hope everyone is well.  Sorry I haven't had time to read all the missed pages.    to you all. 

Love lots 

Le


----------



## angelus

Hi ya max - Still plodding along with the every other day bms   The only prob is I seem to want it on the 'no' days and not on the  'yes' days so think my DH is getting a little weary of my lack of enthusiasm ! Still no sign of ovulation. 

Davis - The dog option is sounding more and more promising. Got a cat who thinks she is a dog but its not quite the same. I think your right about your cat.. it definitely had a purpose.

Fi - there was me getting all excited at the fact that last month I had a AF. I can go years without one so i presumed my body was liking the clomid!

Hi nix, cat, Lisa, Mary, cleg, twinsmum,Le,Hope your all still sane xx

Thanks to whoever put my bubbles up xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

hello there every 1 hope you are all ok. well 2day i finally knoked the mental meater of the scale. my little girl was waching me talking 2 my bellly telling the   2 stay clear and talking 2 my follicles. i didnt know she was there she told me she was going 2 put me in the loony bin cos im mad.lol well i dont know how 2 feel 2day i feel a bit strange like the   is on its way. but im not realy sure. i have pains but not all the time and thay burn and sting. not realy sure 2 be honest. my (.)(.) ache only when i take off my bra and i could punch some 1 for no reason.lol see ive cracked up.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sane ..whats that  I am babysitting at the moment .. one bathed and ready for bed ..the other one has just come back from girls brigade ...and is ready to go in the bath .. its like a conveyor belt 

So you liked my song then ? ..we decided in our room at work that all of our team should learn it off by heart by the end of the week .. cos a lot of people are cheesed off as likely to be made redundant soon .. but hey life is too short to be down for long..

Well you girls are not sending me enough witchy vibes as still no sign ..will call the hospital tomorrow and see what they say.. any suggestions send them on a postcard to ..

Fi ...Actually I can just imagine my cats running a drug den whilst I am out ..especially Bilbo he is a minx ..and yes your description sounds about what I can imagine him getting up to..you know them too well ..it was like a sauna when I got in last night .. thought I was having hot flushes ..which I prob was but hey at least I could pretend I wasn't lol

[fly]         [/fly]
[fly]       [/fly]
[fly]   [/fly]
[fly]  [/fly] 
[fly]        [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]

This is a dance made by my Niece especially for you xxxx   

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

cat you can have all my              cos i dont want them.lol


----------



## maj79

Hi Everyone
hope everyone is having a good evening. Just thought I would popback to see what ohter bits of wisdom i can pick up!!     These are for u cat i hope they help!!!


----------



## kellixxx

hi maj hoe are you?


----------



## maj79

Hi kelli
I'm good thanks, my head has had time to settle down a bit after yesterday lol that doesn't mean i get everything, but it will settle in at some point!! how r u hun


----------



## kellixxx

im ok 2day. just very busy my little girl makes her first holy comunion on sunday and thats cosring us a bomb im just trying to sort her party out. its taking my mind off testing tho.xx hope i get a   on sunday.


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Well its been a nice day so Ive got a glass of wine in my hand, ahh nectar of the Gods! And playing Bona Vista Social Club. Remember that? Was all the rage once. Actually it was weigh in day today at  so Im gorging myself today and will try and repent for the rest of the week (excluding Sat and Sunday of course). Im South Beach Dieting and bloody proud of the first weeks weight loss. Ok so I know its only fluid blah, blah, blah, but hey I lost 9.5lbs in 7 days and still ate cake and drank wine!   

Fi & Cat - did you know that the anagram of the 2 of you is 'if crazy act'. Keep thinking of planet 'if crazy act' and what your pets get up to. The world is rules by dope smoking bandanna wearing dogs and cats evading heat seeking helicopters.....

Kelli - talk to your follies - I always do positive mental visualisation. I read somewhere that hypnosis actually is proven to help via positive visual mentalisation - so go for it!

Must go my glass is empty

Opps - just got sight of your posts while Ive been typing - Hi maj79.
Ba
x


----------



## maj79

aww well at least you have got something to try and keep your mind off it. I feel more nervous for you at the moment then myself lol

Hiya Davis, glad ur enjoying your wine xx


----------



## kellixxx

thanks davis i will now i know its not just me.lol ooh wine i could do with 1 of them


----------



## wouldloveababycat

^beware^                                                                                                                           ^beware^                                                                                  ^beware^                                                                                                          
love from C x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh No I think I have a 6 yr old FF addict !! here .. she wanted to send you all the 'nice' pictures lol (I think nuttyness runs in our family !!) 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

or maj thanx. do i sound mad.lol


----------



## kellixxx

cat have you gone mad 2


----------



## maj79

lol nooo, just me and my dp (well mostly my dp) are a bit private so i have never spoke to people about this, which also means i have never heard oher people talk about this kinda thing as much. My way of dealing with things is jst try to forget about it till my af comes then i bawl my eys out lol


----------



## kellixxx

talking helps 2ws ive bin on ere + i feel lots better. what a realy nice bunch of ladys dont you think.xx


----------



## maj79

I sure do kelli,n i agree with you totally you really helped last night


----------



## kellixxx

any time hun.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

totally barmy lol ..but thats another story .. 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

im off now girls have a good nite all of you    back 2mrw take care.
kelx


----------



## maj79

night kellixxx have a goodun


----------



## smileybunny

HI all,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I am new to clomid, u may have seen from my other moany messages! On day 32 today and I appear to be feeling a it tetchy and I have just emptied the fridge of chocolate! I think buying dark choc as an occasional treat doesn't wuite work when you eat it none stop for half hour - feel sick now ha ah ah lol. At leat this might be symptoms of the dreaded witch at last!

Got to go get last bit of choc!


----------



## maj79

hi smileybunny
I am new to all this as well but only on cd7 so keepin my fingers crossed,i treat myself to chocolate raisins trying to kid myself they r good for me lol


----------



## smileybunny

HI there,
OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH I love chocolate raisins but they are strictly off the list for me! My cons put me on a low sugar low gi low carb (er thats low everything that is nice!!!) diet to try balance the hormones. I guess I shouldn't be eating dark choc, i got the 86% kind to try kid myself it was allowed ha ha ah, jsut had a whole weeks ration in one sitting - feel soooo sick! 

CD7?Ooh good luck to you really hope it works, fingers crossed! How you finding it?


----------



## maj79

well this site has been my saviour , its my second cycle of clomid and i have spent 2 months feeling like crap but not putting it down to side effects!!! how r u finding it


----------



## smileybunny

Same! If it wasnt for thsi site i think i would have thought i was going mad. DH also read throguh posts on here and understood a little better. Have been soooo tearful and uptight, veyr sick and tired but completely unable to sleep! All worth it though if it would only work.........did not ovulate this cylcle, been a bit down as it all seemed for nothing but got to keep positive and trya again, whenever af comes! They are going to give me something friday if it isn't here before then, any ideas waht that might be? I am such a novice soun so thick!!!!! 

ha ha ah big bloaty belly from choc, feel liek i can't move! Whoooppppssssssssssss!


----------



## maj79

no u dont i didnt no what i was waiting for on the 2ww till kellixxx explained!!
I was given provera to start mine but i am just as much a novice as u. was telling my dp about here, but he said he couldn't see any differance in my moods!!! well i hope u get ur af xx


----------



## smileybunny

Thanx hon! Hope this cycle works foru, lots of good luck and baby dust to you xxxxxxxxxx
I am off to go blob my chock belly out on the sofa to watch big bro (tried to avoid it but given in today!0
Night
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Le, welcome back, so how is puppy world? bet your glad the op os over and with good results too, good luck 

Hi Angelus,Kelli,Maj and everyone else.....

Anagram Davis....Hmmmm! well I dunno about you Cat but that sounds like a compliment, crazy is good..

Aww no, I just generated an anagram of my full name and it came up as

"Foul top-rank ancient" Oh I bet you'll love that one Suskie wont you!!

That reminds me where are you and Matty and Cleg and SS....... where yo'all gone??

Cat ,tell li'l C ,she does great clomid dances

Welcome to us crazy zaney lot smilebunny, hope you find the site helpful


----------



## maj79

hiya crazy fi
Just been getting batered on the quiz in chat! but thought i would say a quick hi, hope ur doing ok


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh thanks Fi ..she will like that ..she was enjoying FF far too much lol 

..she is a little computer whizz that kid I only had to show her once what to do and she was whizzing through it .. put us adults to shame .. 

Well I got brought home by a delicious looking taxi driver ..eyes to die for   better than the stinky one I had the other week ..it was as much as I could do not to vomit  

Le ..glad the op went well hun ...heres to a BFP for you very soon x

The Offer is still on ..ROLL UP, ROLL UP ONCE ONLY OFFER ..TAKE YOUR WITCHY VIBES OFF YOU ..ONCE ONLY OFFER ..ROLL UP ROLL UP 

Hello everyone   I am off to bed now .. think my brain needs a rest   and remember ...'Always look on the bright side of life .. ' all together now ..

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not had the courage to do the quiz myself maj,

Could someone please give me a one on the end of my bubbles please, Ive given up on lucky 4,3 or even 2 ones, but one 1 would be great, please............. (bloody hell I nearly confused myself then!!)


----------



## Guest

sorted love  
Off to bed but I'll catch up with y'all soon


----------



## Sharry

Morning,

Made it to CD29, feeling a bit better today......but then DH slept in the spare room.....YIPEE no snoring!!!  .

Well thats me finished my hormone tablets so going to wait and see   

Not brave enough to buy a PG test yet, maybe give it a week because surley the   should appear by then, since I got a pregnyl injection on day 13 so should have ovulated a few days after that.

Cat - hope the     find you soon!!!

So whats happening in BB a disadvantage in living in Dubai!, an advantage I am off for a wee swim and some sun before it gets too hot! 

Back Later



Sharry xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

OK girlie's, longest and last I can find......

1. Who or what always puts a smile on your face?
2. Trainers or heels?
3. Which author do you most admire?
4. What's your earliest memory?
5. G string or granny pants?
6. What is your greatest fear?
7. One wish; what would it be?
8. How would you like to be remembered?
9. Have you ever done something you've really regretted?
10.How do you spoil yourself?
11.What's your favourite word?
12.What makes you angry?
13.Are you in love?
14.What are you proudest of?
15.Where's your favourite city?
16.Did you enjoy school?
17.Sport or sofa?
18.Save or spend?
19.Corrie or Eastenders?
20.Text or talk?
21.How do people most describe you?
22.What was your favourite children's book?
23.What is your most treasured possession?
24.Saddest film you've ever watched?
25.Favourite bird?
26.Are you superstitious?
27.Favourite piece of jewellery?
28.Mates or your man?
29.Whats your greatest talent?
30.Whats your biggest fault?
31.What inspires you?
32.Meaning of life?
33.Favourite car?
34.Favourite celebrity?
35.Most magical time of your life?
36.First song that comes to your head?
37.I like love?
38.I don't like?
39.If you were a pizza topping, what would you be?
40.Your most beautiful physical quality?
41.Your most beautiful inner quality?
42.The first thing you do in the morning?
43.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island?
44.What motivates you?
45.Favourite colour eyes?
46.Favourite alcoholic drink?
47.Biggest hair disaster?
48.Favourite and least favourite part of your body?
49.Whats your best impression?
50.Favourite fairytale?
51.Charity closest to the heart?
52.Favourite board game?
53.If you could change careers tomorrow, what would it be?
54.Do you speak any other language?
55.Biggest pleasure big lottery win would bring?
56.Your perfect house?
57.Worst teacher you had?
58.Who would you choose to serenade you?
59.Who do you envy most?
60.scariest film you've ever watched?
61.What do you do for comfort?
62.Your ideal 3 course meal?
63.Your favourite actress?
64.your worst celebrity dinner date and why?
65.What are you going to do now?

Have googled myself dry now.........


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

  How do you dothequiz do u have to copy all the questions in2 a message?xx


----------



## Nix76

God I must be bored   

1. Who or what always puts a smile on your face? My DH
2. Trainers or heels? Trainers mostly
3. Which author do you most admire? 
4. What's your earliest memory? Sure I must have earlier ones, but vividly remember mum and dad splitting when I was 7 
5. G string or granny pants? Neither - those bandau ones that are out now
6. What is your greatest fear? That I will never get to be a mum
7. One wish; what would it be? To be a mum
8. How would you like to be remembered? As a good friend, wife, daughter, mother
9. Have you ever done something you've really regretted? Having a fling with a friends boyfriend MANY years ago before I really understood that friends should always come before a boy and losing that friend (
10.How do you spoil yourself? Going for a massage and then curling up on the sofa with a book and a glass of wine
11.What's your favourite word? 
12.What makes you angry? Many, many things - I'm a clomid girl !!!
13.Are you in love? Yes
14.What are you proudest of? My marriage
15.Where's your favourite city? New York
16.Did you enjoy school? Parts of it
17.Sport or sofa? Sofa!!
18.Save or spend? Spend
19.Corrie or Eastenders?  Eastenders
20.Text or talk? Both
21.How do people most describe you? Happy, reliable, anal !
22.What was your favourite children's book? The magic faraway tree by Enid Blyton
23.What is your most treasured possession? My photo's
24.Saddest film you've ever watched? Beaches
25.Favourite bird? Not a big bird fan !
26.Are you superstitious? A bit
27.Favourite piece of jewellery? My wedding and engagement rings
28.Mates or your man? Both - couldn't live without either
29.Whats your greatest talent? errmmmmmm - cooking ?!
30.Whats your biggest fault? Impatience
31.What inspires you? 
32.Meaning of life? Not worked that one out yet!
33.Favourite car? I don't drive
34.Favourite celebrity? Robbie Williams or Jamie Redknapp - for the obvious reasons 
35.How would you like to be remembered? as above..
36.First song that comes to your head? Chasing Cars, Snow Patrol
37.I like love? My DH, FF, my friends, family.....
38.I don't like? Tomatoes!
39.If you were a pizza topping, what would you be? Mushroom
40.Your most beautiful physical quality? Eyes
41.Your most beautiful inner quality? 
42.The first thing you do in the morning? Roll over, give DH a squeeze and then jump up for a wee !
43.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? My Dh or my hair straighteners  - ahahahahaha
44.What motivates you? 
45.Favourite colour eyes?
46.Favourite alcoholic drink? Bacardi 
47.Biggest hair disaster? 
48.Favourite and least favourite part of your body?
49.Whats your best impression?
50.Favourite fairytale?
51.Charity closest to the heart? Breast Cancer Research
52.Favourite board game? Cranium
53.If you could change careers tomorrow, what would it be? Caterer
54.Do you speak any other language? Nope
55.Biggest pleasure big lottery win would bring? Pay off mortgage - sort my mum out with whatever she wanted
56.Your perfect house? Mine, but bit bigger in a different area
57.Worst teacher you had? History - she always wore brown nylon skirts, green nylong roll neck jumpers. The woman looked like a tree and I hated her!
58.Who would you choose to serenade you? Robbie Williams
59.Who do you envy most? 
60.scariest film you've ever watched? I was traumatised by American Werewolf in Londo when I was a kid - LOL 
61.What do you do for comfort? Eat unfortunately
62.Your ideal 3 course meal? Langoustines or lobster to start, rib eye steak or rack of lamb for main with creamy mash pots and the best dark chocolate brownie for dessert
63.Your favourite actress? I think Cameron Diaz is cool 
64.your worst celebrity dinner date and why? 
65.What are you going to do now? Keep scrolling through FF when I should be working !


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, did you ring? and I'm on 150mg ,so it aint a case of "the only way is up"  

Back for personals later, Hi ladies


----------



## Davis

1. Who or what always puts a smile on your face? my DS
2. Trainers or heels? neither flats
3. Which author do you most admire? germain greer
4. What's your earliest memory? looking at my newborn cousin just home from the hospital (she's 2 years younger than me)
5. G string or granny pants? use to be g string moved on to granny
6. What is your greatest fear? my DS or DH dying
7. One wish; what would it be? to find inner peace and happiness
8. How would you like to be remembered? with a smile
9. Have you ever done something you've really regretted? many times
10.How do you spoil yourself?  go shopping
11.What's your favourite word? penetration
12.What makes you angry? where do I start...cruelty, selfishness, racism, sexism
13.Are you in love? definately
14.What are you proudest of? DS and making it on my own 
15.Where's your favourite city? San Fransisco or Sydney
16.Did you enjoy school? hated it
17.Sport or sofa? sofa Im very lazy lately
18.Save or spend? spend, spend, spend
19.Corrie or Eastenders? no soaps
20.Text or talk? text

21.How do people most describe you? hmm, big?
22.What was your favourite children's book? shock headed peter
23.What is your most treasured possession? my wedding ring
24.Saddest film you've ever watched? american beauty always makes me cry
25.Favourite bird? song bird
26.Are you superstitious? in thoery no but reality is a different thing
27.Favourite piece of jewellery? wedding ring again
28.Mates or your man? my man 
29.Whats your greatest talent? I can hold a peice of string between my 2 hands in front of me and take it all the way around my body without letting go - you have t see it really its freaky 
30.Whats your biggest fault? mouth first brain later sometimes
31.What inspires you? women
32.Meaning of life? nurture children - prepare the next generation
33.Favourite car? aston martin
34.Favourite celebrity? ahh, are we meant to like them

36.First song that comes to your head? patsy kline - crazy
37.I like love? times with my family
38.I don't like? pepper
39.If you were a pizza topping, what would you be? olives - you either love them or hate them
40.Your most beautiful physical quality? I have really long thin hands and fingers
41.Your most beautiful inner quality? non-judgemental/broad minded
42.The first thing you do in the morning? fart
43.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? apart from my family - a boat
44.What motivates you? DS
45.Favourite colour eyes? dont care
46.Favourite alcoholic drink? champagne
47.Biggest hair disaster? 80s perm
48.Favourite and least favourite part of your body? thighs - ahh fat and dimply
49.Whats your best impression? cats bum
50.Favourite fairytale? snow white
51.Charity closest to the heart? nscpa
52.Favourite board game? scrabble
53.If you could change careers tomorrow, what would it be? model (with the body of course)
54.Do you speak any other language? australian 
55.Biggest pleasure big lottery win would bring? helping my family as well
56.Your perfect house? modernist over looking the ocean on a hill
57.Worst teacher you had? cant remember his name but can visualise him
58.Who would you choose to serenade you? david bowie - love his voice
59.Who do you envy most? confident people

60.scariest film you've ever watched? exorcist / jaws when they first came out and I was a nipper
61.What do you do for comfort? eat, drink and smoke
62.Your ideal 3 course meal? champagne and caviar bilinis, lobster thermadore, strawberrys and cream
63.Your favourite actress? meryl streep
64.your worst celebrity dinner date and why? any one of these z-lister wannabe's i.e. BB contestants
65.What are you going to do now? work

Ba
x


----------



## cleg

you talk too much  + whats with the HUGE posts, yes Rosie will  you all when she gets back 

totally lost what you guys are upto, apart from the causing trouble bit of course 

i will watch as you write over the next few days to see what you all getting upto then i may be able to catch up  i am on CD15 + not feeling so positive now, we'll see we'll see

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## kellixxx

feeling a bit down today. dont know why could have a good cry     yes im mad. 
could any 1 answer this for me plz ive got very watery cm (2mi) ive never had it before could it be a sign? and a sign of what cos i dont know what 2 think im all confused today but that dont take much doin.lol


----------



## Nix76

Not sure what the watery cm means Kellixx - I've had that as well in various times in my cycle - just wanted to send you a hug for feeling down 

Well, think AF is gonna show and yet again I won't even make it to test day       I will NOT let myself get as upset as last month, but God - it's hard!  Why is it all so bloody difficult ?!?!

Nix.


----------



## cleg

Nix + Kelli (((hugs))) to you both, must be the month to feel poop 

Kelli cant help with your ?? i have never had CM (yet) but sure someone will come along who kn ows a little more 

Nix lotsa  coming to you hunny, hope A/F holds off + its just your body playing tricks

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## kellixxx

yeah if i hold on some 1 will know thanx


----------



## kellixxx

or well better go or nowt will get done.    back l8r all have a good day.
kelx


----------



## Davis

Kelli - chin up its good news!  
Sounds like you are at your fertile stage - clear, wet egg white consistency, slippery to touch and stretchy when pulled between your fingers.
Generally cm is like this:
Stage 1: Lasting 2 - 3 days CM is Sticky or Gummy  
Stage 2: Lasting 2- 4 days: CM is Creamy, Milky, Lotion Like - Beginning of your fertile period 
Stage 3: Lasting 1-5 days: Egg white Cervical Fluid - At this time you are very fertile. 
Stage 4: Dry, Moist or Sticky  

When I had a BFP my cm stayed very wet and did not enter stage 4, apparently this is because of a cervical plug or something like that! 
Cheers
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well worked out my dates and it is actually day 59 in the NO PERIOD HOUSE!

Yes I have phoned Fi at 8.58am..still waiting for a call back 

1. Who or what always puts a smile on your face? Children do all the time
2. Trainers or heels? Neither in heels I would break my neck cos I have dodgy ankles and in trainers my feet smell ..so sandals in the summer and boots the rest of the time..
3. Which author do you most admire? Anne Frank  
4. What's your earliest memory? Nothing pleasant so don't tend to go there  
5. G string or granny pants? Ooh granny pants ..swore I wouldn't but once I did ..love them ..Just call be Bridget  do posess the odd fancy pants but usually stick with the Bridgets .. sloggis to be precise if you really wanted to know  
6. What is your greatest fear? Not having a child .. and Heights  
7. One wish; what would it be? To have a beautiful healthy baby who would live for a long long time and be happy
8. How would you like to be remembered? For someone who gave a sh*t and who made people laugh  
9. Have you ever done something you've really regretted? Yes  
10.How do you spoil yourself? Pampered bath .. buy a good book ..candles ..and relax  
11.What's your favourite word? Scrumptious or Fantabulous  
12.What makes you angry? Selfish, spineless nasty people who ruin other peoples lives by filling them with violence or crime..
13.Are you in love? 
14.What are you proudest of? That I keep going when the going gets tough..and for the way I cared for a lot of people in my caring days..
15.Where's your favourite city? Havn't been to enough to say !
16.Did you enjoy school? Loved a couple of classes at Primary school and loved the majority of Secondary School ..especially when I fancied Mr Woodcock the Science Teacher lol  
17.Sport or sofa? Love Watching Rugby and F1 live ..but otherwise ..Sport on the sofa is fine lol (bit of a blokie)  
18.Save or spend? Umm spend  
19.Corrie or Eastenders? Eastenders
20.Text or talk? Text at the moment  .. 
21.How do people most describe you? Bubbly, Caring, Funny, Friendly & MAD!! can't think why   (I know this as I asked them lol) 
22.What was your favourite children's book? Anything by Enid Blyton
23.What is your most treasured possession? My two furry purdy cats
24.Saddest film you've ever watched? Thorn Birds made me cry lots .. Beaches makes me cry .. umm prob lots if I could remember them 
25.Favourite bird? Owl  
26.Are you superstitious? Yes a bit ..not about ladders etc but when people send these e-mails that say do this or you will get bad luck ..well I didn't on one I deleted it and my car was stolen overnight so rather not be sent them..  
27.Favourite piece of jewellery? Don't wear much jewellery .. but have some lovely jewellery that I was brought that is very pretty and it comes out for special occasions ..with lovely pale blue stones whatever they are  
28.Mates or your man? Both  
29.Whats your greatest talent? Ummm don't know  
30.Whats your biggest fault? Not having enough confidence in myself  
31.What inspires you? my bosses 82 yr old mother in law who has just had a double mastectomy and there is no holding the woman back !!
32.Meaning of life? 
33.Favourite car? Audi TT (not that I could get in it with my dodgy joints!!)  
34.Favourite celebrity? Dawn French 
35.Most magical time of your life? Still waiting I think.. 
36.First song that comes to your head? Always look on the bright side of life ..yes I am still singing it !!37.I like love? what ? don't understand the question  
38.I don't like? offall .. and Charley off BB yuk both as bad as each other! 
39.If you were a pizza topping, what would you be? Spicy hot one  
40.Your most beautiful physical quality? well my workmates say everything but ..realistically ummmmm I am told I have a lovely smile  .. 
41.Your most beautiful inner quality? Love for other people
42.The first thing you do in the morning? Wake up 
43.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? a boat  or if that is not allowed a lovely comfy bed ...I can make my own shelter as long as I have a comfy bed lol
44.What motivates you? 
45.Favourite colour eyes? Brown ..soft gooey brown eyes that you can melt into  
46.Favourite alcoholic drink? Southern Comfort & Lemonade or Pimms  
47.Biggest hair disaster? Dodgy perm in the late 80's  48.Favourite and least favourite part of your body? Favourite (.)(.) worst the rest of my body .. 
49.Whats your best impression? Boycey lol  work colleague volunteered that one lol
50.Favourite fairytale? Shrek (I know its not really one but it is funny )
51.Charity closest to the heart? British Heart Foundation I would have thought  clue in the question.. actually Cancer Research as have lots of Cancer in our family ..  
52.Favourite board game? Trivial Pursuit (don't play many board games)
53.If you could change careers tomorrow, what would it be? An amazing Dr who could give you all your dream babies ...
54.Do you speak any other language? Yes baby talk  
55.Biggest pleasure big lottery win would bring? paying off all my friends and families mortgages .. I presume you were giving me a few million ? 
56.Your perfect house? A huge rambling farmhouse full of waifs and strays ..of the human and pet variety  
57.Worst teacher you had? Mr Williams and Mr Bale who used to hit me and made me very unhappy ..would love to see them again and kick ****  
58.Who would you choose to serenade you? Ummm no-one it would be embarrasing 
59.Who do you envy most? someone who can breed like a mouse 
60.scariest film you've ever watched? can't remember  
61.What do you do for comfort? Eat 
62.Your ideal 3 course meal? Ooh my fav subject .. Melon .. Followed by Steak with creamy mash or chips peas, mushrooms and a bit of mustard on the side .. and Creme Brulee or trifle for pudding  63.Your favourite actress? Dawn French
64.your worst celebrity dinner date and why? That spitty Les Patterson character for obvious reasons 
65.What are you going to do now? fall asleep ..as I have eaten a big baked potato and this quiz has worn me out !
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli it sounds like your "great stage" of cycle, chin up and 

Cleg, its that graffiti artist Suskie causing trouble  

1. Who or what always puts a smile on your face? Seeing my DGD and when I remember how fortunate I am and my DH  
2. Trainers or heels? Oh no heels too girlie and way too tall!!
3. Which author do you most admire? Many for different reasons.. Autobiography.. Sharon Stone for her honesty
4. What's your earliest memory? Getting stuck in one of those little wicker footstools, first painful was my mum and dad splitting when I was 8
5. G string or granny pants? Er.. time enough for granny me thinks
6. What is your greatest fear? Losing DH or DD,s or Being alone
7. One wish; what would it be? Personal:To be at peace with myself..Generaleople to treat others as they
wish to be treated
8. How would you like to be remembered? from the heart
9. Have you ever done something you've really regretted? Ty not to live with regrets but things I didn't
get right with my DD's
10.How do you spoil yourself? Candles,chill music and relaxation (pref in the bath) and I haven't done it in so long!
11.What's your favourite word? Drogheda..off the film "The Thorn Birds, love the way it rolls off the tongue
12.What makes you angry? Cruelty to animals and frustration
13.Are you in love? Very much
14.What are you proudest of? My friend and neighbour knocked my door hysterical, pouring with blood from eyes;nose;mouth totally hysterical and unable to tell me what had happened,holding her one child and screaming ?"Get my ,get my baby!" I locked her in my house and ran down to hers to get her baby not knowing what was down there, instinct and adrenaline I guess, but when I look back ..scary
15.Where's your favourite city? To date I haven't found on that stands out.
16.Did you enjoy school? No, but not the work, I was very shy and timid and allowed myself to be bullied (me?)..but that 
was then, would love to bump into them now  
17.Sport or sofa? ashamedly...sofa 
18.Save or spend? Save but spend at times
19.Corrie or Eastenders? Neither
20.Text or talk? Talk to close people text to not close
21.How do people most describe you? "A Card"?? and blunt but honest, trustworthy.. oh and a chatterbox
22.What was your favourite children's book? Early>Enid Blyton..Malory towers series, later Virginia Andrews "Flowers 
in the attic" and others in series.
23.What is your most treasured possession? My photos,home videos,and personal treasures form past
24.Saddest film you've ever watched? Between two.."Powder" and "without a trace".. cried buckets  
25.Favourite bird? Cockatoo 
26.Are you superstitious? I say no, but find myself greeting magpies and doing strange o.c.d traits?
27.Favourite piece of jewellery? Silver bracelet, my DH bought me insisting in front of whole shop it was beautiful
just like me and I was having it (Oooh, lovely thing to do, but the embarrassment!!)
28.Mates or your man? My man, but my mates are important
29.Whats your greatest talent? Communication (When I want) it bode well with me in my job ..Creative stuff
30.Whats your biggest fault? Tactlessness at times, 
31.What inspires you? Other people with bigger trials, smiling and getting on with and finding joy in life, not a 
better way to kick ass..
32.Meaning of life? A lesson I'm still learning  
33.Favourite car? All time an old Porsche, today a Peugeot 206 convertible
34.Favourite celebrity? Not got one
35.Most magical time of your life? Other than my wedding,when my DH took me up on dancefloor on our wedding do on our own, a few of my friends were crying cos I was so happy and they knew I was loved at last (how sweet)
36.First song that comes to your head? Zippidee do dah, zippedee aye, my oh my what a wonderful.. (prob cos its my 
ringtone at the mo)
37.I like love? Honest chat,being with the ones I care for..
38.I don't like? Spending timewith Shallow people or liars.. if its not real don't bother is my motto
39.If you were a pizza topping, what would you be? A mysterious recipe that only few knew
40.Your most beautiful physical quality? Get told my eyes, and skin
41.Your most beautiful inner quality? Empathic and intuitive
42.The first thing you do in the morning? Bloody temp at the mo'!! but usually snuggle into my big warm cuddly DH
43.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? If person not allowed..Cowards answer A mobile and hope!! .. Music and a solar energy player?
44.What motivates you? Feeling needed
45.Favourite colour eyes? would have said Brown until I looked into my DH's blue ones
46.Favourite alcoholic drink? At the mo "Baileys but rarely drink "
47.Biggest hair disaster? Streaking it years ago and it turned brassy ginger
48.Favourite and least favourite part of your body? Favourite: Eyes...Least Favourite: hairiness
49.Whats your best impression? Irish accent
50.Favourite fairytale? Can I use Shreck??
51.Charity closest to the heart? Many important, but most to me is Alzheimer's, as I watched my dad suffer a 
terrible form of it with "Lewy body" Where he knew it was happening, to watch his fear and see someone who I loved
so much eventually no longer know who I or others even where,but still be inconsolable was soul destroying and 
wouldn't wish it on anyone
52.Favourite board game? Scrabble and Mr. and Mrs.
53.If you could change careers tomorrow, what would it be? I'd be a soul singer in an ambient basement somewhere,  
54.Do you speak any other language? Seem to be learning Danish, via my DH but its not by choice, and a little 
irish..Oh and I'm sure my DH thinks I have a language of my own in Fi Fi's world
55.Biggest pleasure big lottery win would bring?.. Giving others I love their dreams and personally nice holidays
56.Your perfect house? A log cabin, with big open fire, by a lake and mountains
57.Worst teacher you had? A nasty English literature teacher who terrified me, he was an old school x army general
who enjoyed humiliating us (but that was my teen memory, he may have been a man with a different agenda than he 
portrayed).. at least he got me to pass my "o" level  
58.Who would you choose to serenade you? My DH does regularly, so I'd have to choose My dad singing "Danny boy" he 
could make people cry with his beautiful haunting voice (Even in the home, when he could no longer converse,he still 
broke into song and had the nurses in tears) And used to sing professionally
59.Who do you envy most? People who believe in themselves enough to persue their dream, but still wish them well
60.scariest film you've ever watched? Original version of "when a stranger calls"
61.What do you do for comfort? Cuddle my DH or (weirdo>>) sit or lie on floor ( have since found out we do that to 
ground ourselves chakra wise, but have done it for years)
62.Your ideal 3 course meal? Pate and toast, Old fashioned roast dinner,My mums Banoffi pie.. but with a few hours
break in between lol
63.Your favourite actress? Meg Ryan
64.your worst celebrity dinner date and why? Any ego inflated arrogant celebrity.. will try to think of a particular
one
65.What are you going to do now? Go and wash my hair and tidy up


----------



## kellixxx

hi girls im past my fertile stage i test ether the 10th or the 14th im on my 2ww. so i still dont know what it is its not ewcm it more like water? yes yuk. thanx for your replys tho.x


----------



## Davis

Kelli - dont want to get your hopes up as it could be unrelated but when you get a BFP the body forms a mucus 'plug' across your cervix to protect the baby - its a barrier to stop any germs getting in there. I have found, especially a few weeks later on, that my cm is quite 'wet' when I have had a BFP. So fingers crossed for you   
But of course every woman is different
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

can i also ask you davis when you got a bfp did this happen to you also?. some times when i stand up 2 fast i get a stich low down and this has never happend 2 me before its wierd like streaching inside. oh i hate not knowing. thanx for you help.x


----------



## kellixxx

me again. dose any 1 else get that what i just put in my last post?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have heard people say that they get that sort of feeling hun ..so fingers crossed               

Well not enough of you have sent me witchy vibes yet ..so keep sending them .. otherwise on Monday I have to have the DILDO CAM to see what is going on in there   .. probably find I am expecting a alien or something .. and thats why I have never had a positive preg test lol..

So fingers crossed I will now get the nasty witch .. probably tomorrow in the middle of my aunts funeral   so better go prepared .. could be embarrasing otherwise .. cos with 58 days or whatever it is ..I keep forgetting ..it will prob be the period from hell

Right going to catch up on everyones posts now 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

have you ever gone that long before?
                                             
you poor thing there you go have my witchy vibes.
hope tomorrow is ok for you.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I had another one about this length after my first dose of clomid but since then they have been between 31-38 days til now ..thanks hun ..I am sure it will go ok funerals are never particularly pleasant experiences are they ?

Fi ..did you like Thorn Birds too .. I bought it on video a few years back as loved it so much I have yet to find it on dvd...but I adore that film ..it is so lovely and long too ..

Lots of people liked Enid Blyton as kids I used to lose myself in her books ..I lived the world that she gave us to imagine .. it was the best part of my younger childhood lol

Well off to watch some crappy tv and might have an early night as really tired all of a sudden..
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

im going to do my novel now so be preperd its for my own madness i think any comments feel free,  

last af 12th may,

took clomid days 2-6,

tested poss for ov 27th and 28th may,

had lots of   but missed 29th due 2 dh going bk 2 work,

lots of ov pains around that time ,

lots of ew/cm that week and few days after,

since then peeing for england,

slight nausea at diffrent times of the day,

very watery cm, for the past 2-3 days,

(.)(.) only ache when i take my bra off and have done for around a week,

heartburn after food,  

today very tired,

test ether 10th or 14th not sure,

hope i didnt miss the boat with missing a day. also i hope this just isnt my mind making me look daft again.   
kellixxx


----------



## cleg

Kelli me fingies + toes, eyes arms legs are crossed this is your month hun   

Cat oh nooooooo hun i hope that flipping  turns up before the dildo cam crew go into action 

well i applied for a job last week + i was actually greatfull i got an interview but sadly today i got the letter to say i was unsuccesful but i will be kept on file bla bla bla, you know how it go's (dont you ?? ) so done a little shopping + going again tommorow, god give me some goodluck purleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesa 

what you all been upto today anything interesting ?? it will be better than my day no doubt 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## cleg

oh i done OV stick today + only cotrol line came up so my egg must have already dropped 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Mary M

Good evening ladies how are we tonight, well I have just taken the last clomid tablet about an hour ago, I am amazed I have not had one argument with hubby this month while on them, perhaps I am having delayed reaction......

*maj 79* I am now on CD8. Are you being monitored? if so when are you to start BMS? I am not being monitored and was told to start from CD10, but got a practice run in tonight........oh you have to have a laugh! so please share any knowledge with me.

kelli- welcome hope that things are good for you.

Crazy Fi - how do I download your quizes?

Cat- how are you, heres sending you     

Sukie- how is it going oh I am so excited for you, I hope that all is well

Sharry- txt u yesterday, hope the wicked witch doesn't show, call me must do Coffee maybe thursday tommorrow?.....

speak soon 
Mary


----------



## Davis

Cleg - sorry to hear about the job but as they say one door closes and another opens so lets just hope the next door is just around the corner.

Kelli - I sent you a pm. Its hard not to read into everything isnt it and the 2ww can just send you  . Still it all sounds very promising, although you wouldnt expect to feel ill just yet if it was a BFP - that usually kicks in much later. Still heres a little  

In fact   for everyone and now Im gonna go on a bubble blowing spree.
Cat - hun you made me laugh once again - had a great alien visualisation thing going on  

Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

yes i know its 2 soon 2 feel the way i do. ive gone crasy i realy have my body has gone mad.lol the time i have spent on here has realy helped me tho. i think im addicted 2 ff.lol


----------



## kellixxx

thank you vert much davis. ive left you a pm.xx  lots of          for you all


----------



## blinky1010

Hello Ladies, I am on My 2nd day of clomid and am not sure where I am supoosed to be on this site. Fell straight away last time so, I think we may have exhausted our lucky tokens that time round. Feeling extremely scared of this nice (counting days) rollercoaster of emotions and to top it all off- we have got a new boss at work who plans to change everything, our new boiler is being fitted and we're remorgaging for an extension. Perrrrrrrrrfect timing!!!!
Anyway enough of the moaning, so far I feel fine, which I think is good because i cant remember a thing about the last time I did this.
Best of Luck to all of You
Caz xxxxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi,

  Does anyone know if ur temp drops b4 ovulation and rises after?


----------



## blinky1010

Hi max
I thought that it riased by 1 degree just before ovulation, but I will have to check.
And i seem to remember something about taking your temperature when You wake up before you get up, as this can raise it slightly anyway.
Correct me if I'm wrong guy's.
I need to do my research again.
Cazxxxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,

    The reason i asked was i had a funny turn went really hot,bright red face and feeling queasy so i took my temp and it had gone down to 32 and its usally 35.
    Anyway i just checked again and its gone back up.

I know ur supposed to do it in a morn but i havent been doin it.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max hun it only works if you take your temp first thing in the morning before you do anything ..temps the rest of the day are meaningless hun 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli ..Your symptoms sound promising ..I know a few people who have had nausea before a BFP ..so it could be hun and the tiredness is common too ..don't want to get your hopes up but have my fingers and toes crossed for you ..and yes I am walking funny 

Caz ..Welcome and of course you are in the right place ..all Clomid chicks welcome on here ..especially if you are slightly   like the rest of us lol 

GOOD LUCK TO BOTH OF YOU      

Ba ..Glad I made you laugh hun ..well you never know what they will find next do you .. I have had the dildo cam so often now that I just open the legs without asking now   I wonder if I should ask him where the vibrate button is .. or maybe Doc the batteries must have gone I can't feel anything   

Mary ..Well done in not getting   with your hubby ...quite an achievement on Clomid I feel   Good Luck for this cycle hun ..Mary you don't download the quizzes you just copy and paste them .. if you hold the left hand button down on your mouse highlight the area and then right click it should give you the option to copy ..then you open up a new message right click again and choose the paste option..and before you know it you are a rockin and  a rollin.. 

Cleg sorry about the job hun ..you were obviously too good for them x

Sukie ..where are you hun ?? It is safe to come back it smells ok  

Fi .. You are quiet this evening ..hope you are having fun whatever you are up to  

I went to bed about 8pm as was soo tired but do you think I could go to sleep ..and after shouting at the BB on telly that lying little b**** Emily got me very cross ..she makes out she is so hard done by for something she has said dopey dora   there are a few I would gladly vote out ..Shabna cos she is a misery .. and thinks sooo much of herself and she is a nobody as far as I can see ... and Charley as she is stuck up her own a*** too .. I don't even think she is particularly good looking .. and it is so unattractive just liking people because of where they can take you on your career ladder ..yuk yuk and double yuk ..why don't they have more normal people on there ..the twins initially I found irritating but they are growing on me ..maybe that is the Motherly instinct setting in they seem like nice girls and are not in there for what they can get .. I can see them going through to the end ... I think Chanel is a bit vain too but not as bad as the others .. its funny how the *****iness is driving Ziggy mad ..it would be like sharing a house with loads of pmt women argh !!! or even better women on clomid   

Well funeral tomorrow so I am not going to work ..so at least I get a lie in tomorrow ..although Bilbo will probably see that I don't !!

I am going to make a milky drink now and see if that helps me drop off ..Nighty night x 
Cat x

P.S ..I wouldn't mind an Alien baby if it has similar qualities to a normal one lol  

P.P.S ...Thanks for my lovely bubbles


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, just love the thornbirds, thinking of you tomoz xx

Feeling a bit crappy at mo, cos Dh's dad has just been diagnosed with Parkinsons and we watched that and its after effects kill my dad last year, my DH was there 24/7 supporting me and my dad through all the worst bits so I think its hit him a bit more (awful to see worst scenario of disease hit someone then hear your dad could go through the same), and a bit testy on me too, but need to be strong for my DH like he was  for me, and try and hide my pain where its still raw, if i dont he'll try to prtect me and thats not what I want, sorry to ramble but just needed to offload.....


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat

             

Cat wants you to go visit her bridgette Jones's.. here witchy witchy witchy...............

            

             


Her cats may even entertain you in a chill sort of way...............  here witchy witchy witchy...............


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh sorry to hear that hun ..that is really sh*te news (excuse my naughty language!) Parkinsons is horrible isn't it .. I have looked after lots of people with Alzheimers and Parkinsons and both are not easy ... sending you lots of love hun and we are here if you need us x 

Umm can just imagine my cats smoking a joint lol
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey just realised what you are saying about my pants ... ooh yes I love my BRIDGETS ..I must buy that film as I wee myself laughing at it .. especially the 'All by myself' song ..what girl hasn't sung that when breaking up with someone lol 

nighty night hun ..sorry today has been PANTS for you and your dear hubby .. we are thinking of you both xxxxx
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Morning,

Cat - thinking of you today hun, hope it goes as well as it can and then the witch doesn't decide to turn up in the midst of everything.

Fi - so sorry for your news hun. Nothing I can say really, but am always here if you need an ear ^hugme&

Kelli - your symptoms sound quite promising - got my fingers crossed for you  

Cleg - sorry about the job, you were obviously FAR too good for it !

Blinky - welcome to the crazy clomid gang - good luck for this cycle  

Max - how's you hun ??

Well, another negative for me this month  .  AF showed with a vegeance last night, so I'm back on the pills tomorrow.  Just called the hospital to make my CD12 scan appointment and the nurse was so sweet, asking if I was OK and said that she wished there was a magic potion she could give all her ladies to make us magically pg.  If she comes up with anything, I'll ask for a lots for all of us !  Here's hoping it's 3rd time lucky for next month eh   

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix, its such a bummer when that happens isn't it,









big hugs hun xx


----------



## Davis

Cat - is it the funeral today? Be strong and hope you find some beauty in the day. Oh and if I go off on the tangent that is my mind, from Signer Weavers Aliens to The Young Ones when Viv is going to have a baby....Dont know if you remember that episode its classic and of course Im not suggesting you are full of wind at all  

Fi - Parkinsons is a terrible disease and I am so sorry to hear that it has crossed your life yet again. My Gran died of it this week last year actually so its also a raw time for me. I wish I could say something positive to help but as you said now is the time for you to be strong for your DH. Big  

Nix - so sorry the nasty   has arrived. Next time send her to Cat - thats were mines going. 

Speaking of third time lucky I have been plagued by doubt over something my cons said to me about a result after 3 cycles of clomid. I dont even want to say what I am thinking as it is a major downer but was wondering if anyone else's cons have mentioned only trying 3 cycles? Ive even googled it and of course the cons is right. Whilst this is my second tracked clomid cycle its my 5th cycle altogether (this time round) and I am feeling really down. Am I rambling? Can anyone else shed some light?

Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

and good morning,
i feel ok today just a bit sicky. im trying not 2 think about it. ive got a very busy few days. im trying 2 arange a party   last minute like always. so that should help me. i shouldnt be sat on here realy but 5 minz wont hurt.
hope you are all ok today. have a nice day.

kellix


----------



## Nix76

Thanks for hug Fi  

Davis - have pm'd you hun.

Kelli - I really, really hope it's good news for you this month!  When do you test ?

Nix.


----------



## maj79

HI all

MaryM no I'm not being monitored and i wasnt even told when is best for bms, so just try to have it as often as possible, it can be a hard life lol

Kellixx my fingers are still crossed for you, its maing it a bit hard to type!!! lots of           

CrazyFi sorry to hear your news, but i am sure as u are bieng strong for ur dh everyone on here will be strong for u  

Davis i have only been given 3 months worth of tablets by my con and don't go bacl till october so i dont no what i am suppose to do!!

Emma


----------



## maj79

Nix sorry to hear u got ur af


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Maj,

Obviously not happy about it, but never really had great hopes for this month anyway.  Bring on month 3 I guess........ 

Got killer belly & back ache though - thought the clomid might have made it a bit easier, but nope!  Only difference I've found is that my (.)(.)'s aren't as painful as they usually are with AF.

Have AF aches & pains changed for anyone else since clomid ?

Nix.


----------



## maj79

I used to have really bad pains, but the on last af it was sound, but ood swings and emotional state was thru the roof, my poor dp didn't no what to do i cried at EVERTHING. I keep asking hi if I'm like this now how is he going to cope if, no sorry when, i get pregnant lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

well ladies looking lie its the end of the line for me as far as the consultant sees it, just had a letter saying it looks like I may not have ovulated, may be due to my age and shes not offering me any more tabs, needed that today like a hole in the head. Rang up and tried to explain to secretary that I'd tested p/o two days to early and it had been 19, but I dont think it was sinking in.....
Looking to see which is the best interior wall to hit my head against


----------



## maj79

crazy fi


----------



## Nix76

Fi 

Do you have another appointment to discuss things with your cons ?  Surely they can't just dismiss you by letter !?  That's not acceptable !

Grrrrrrrr, it makes me so angry that we have to talk to bloody secretaries about the most intimate parts of our lives   

Am here if you wanna rant/talk hun.....

Nix.


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Fi - big hugs to you Hun     Life is so unfair.
Been reading everyones posts but been busy at work.
Well yesterday I did something really stupid, due to test on Sunday but for some stupid silly bird brain reason I decided to test yesterday and of course got a BFN.  I just hope that i tested too early and everything will be ok for Sunday - but then what if I've jinxed it all not.  Never with my IVF did I test early, so why have I been so silly.  Got some symptoms I think unless of cause it my overactive imagination being cruel, feel a little sick, weeing lots and tired.

I sometimes wonder what we have done to deserve all this, I would do anything for anyone, and I am a kind and caring person so why is life so unfair.  Other people have children and treat them so badly.  It makes me cross when people say everything happens for a reason - I'm sorry I can't see any reason for some many people to be so unhappy, and also when these clever people tell you just to relax and it will happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Like why didn't I think of that in the first place!!!  The small issue of useless ovaries and a history of ectopics - nothing - just relax and you'll get pregnant.

Sorry to rant girls, but nearly at the end of all my strength and energy now

Lins
xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Now CD30 and still not tested, this not having a cycle length does not really help..........never had a proper af due to bad pcos. I know i should have ovulated about day 14 or 15 (following a pregnyl injection) and I am sure it was 15, so just over 2 weeks ago but I was given hormones to help my lining which i stopped 2 days ago, so I have decided the   should appear in the next few days if she is going to..........unless i have managed to divert her to Cat !!!   so suppose I should stay    .

Lins- at times it feels like my body and mind is working over time too, but then you never know it could be good signs, fingers crossed for your retest on Sunday   .

Ba/Fi - you should not let them stop you at 3 cycles or beacuse they say you not ovulating, ask what you can take along with the clomid to boost it, because my cons gives me hormones and injections which are suppose to help, dont take no for an answer!!   

Cat - hope your day went okay  

Nix - sorry the   got you but heres to a positive 3rd cycle   .

Mary - hope you have a busy weekend   

Hope everybody else is okay and   



Sharry xxx


----------



## cleg

Nix sorry the nasty witch gotcha hunny ((hugs))

Fi me love sorry you got bad news at the docs, where do you go from here ? 

Cat still no A/F ey  you wont part with out will you  i hope the thing turns up soon hunny 

hi to all you other dears, sorry not to many personals as i really low today, had blowout with mam who just so happens to be my supervisor so i aint gone to work, i really cant be bothered with people who dont listen, DP says i'm a angry person but i wasnt always like this everyone rubs me up the wrong way, + this goes back before me taking the tablets but suppose it has been enhanced somewhat, not getting the job wasnt really a problem i think i may have aimed far to high anyway + now think that they only asked me for a interview to make up the numbers but i do need a new job, i am really unhappy with the crap one i have now, it was only meant to be a favour + somehow got stuck there so looks like this weekend it will be printer + puter out at the ready for the C.V's to be printed off + shipped out to premises over the area in a bid for me to get a life + a decent job, i have never been this low since hmmm well i cant remember, i know people have it worse but for me right now my life is horrid, i hate everything 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Nix76

Cleg hun -      

Sorry things are so rough for you at the moment.  I think having work problems while TTC is horrible, I feel like I'm stuck in my job that I don't really like in the futile hope that I'll need maternity leave/pay soon!  Pah - some hope!

Really hope things will be on the up for you soon - new job and a BFP !!  

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,

  Sorry it was a negative hun  

Im feeling quite sad as i dont think ive ovulated,ive been using the ovulation test sticks since cd10 and theyve all been negative 

I wonder if u can ovulate and it not pick it up? Does anyone know?xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
everyone sounds so glum today - i'm sending you my     toughts
as I have a few to spare.

AF turned up today after 4 days of teasing spotting - first time it has lasted this long - anyone else get this? Consultant said in a vague way it was nothing to worry about. What is strange though is that this is the first month I don't care - not even oh good another month of trying - I simply don't care   
Is there something wrong - have I crossed to the dark side?  Very focused on buying a motorhome - does anyone out there have one?

Lins - I still feel the anger, disbelief, envy and confusion over other peoples pregnancies and abilities to have children. I dread going on the tablets tomorrow and all those feelings geting magnified


cat - have you tried pineapples and raspberry leaf tea if you want to force   out.

Fi - hassle that consultant - we are customers and should be given proper treatment  

Nix - you never know - nothing is certain in this game - have you thought of charting?

Cleg - is your mum your supervisor? Imagine what could happen if it wasn't family? The tablets have a lot to answer for

lots of    and   to all.

Apps



-


----------



## kellixxx

hi every 1. 
sorry you got af better look next month.
who asked when i test? its the 10th or 14th not sure got mixed up with days.
got a letter of my hospital today thay have canceld my app till the 29 of aug. if im pg then surely i wont have 2 wait that long;
hi maj how you doing? 
i hope every 1 is ok?
kelli.x


----------



## kellixxx

im sorry 2 here ppls bad news hope it all gos ok.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79

Hi Kelli  

How's the party prep going 

I'm doing good thanks not feeling sick 24/7 which is always a bonus (wouldn't bother me if it was morning sickness like lol)

how u feeling

Em xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix and cleg, nope no appointment, just a cold rejecting letter addressed to a statistic and no options to go 
anywhere from here.... Davis has p/m 'd me some sites to look on so will have a look, 

Sorry your feeling so low too Cleg, big hugs to you

Apps i'm NHS and apparantly dont even warrant a face to face chat with consultant never mind a chance to hastle, secretary my only port of call and thats run dry..

Sorry no personals


----------



## kellixxx

im not 2 bad thanx well i aint had time 2 be bad.lol
party getting there dh works a way so i cant get the rest till sat. picked the bairns dress up today she looked liked god had just droped out the sky she look like an angel.
got 76 ppl coming 2 my house dont know how i will cope. im not cooking i have got some 1 else 2 sort that out. im stressed 2 deth in case i have forgot any thing.xxx


----------



## maj79

from the picture on the left she already looks like an angel, she is gorg.

I deffo wuld not cope if i had that many people coming, good job ur not cooking.

And im glad u have got something to keep you occupied


----------



## kellixxx

thank you maj. she looks like butter wouldnt melt in her mouth. thet defo aint the case dont let the pick fool you. woulnt be with out her tho.
my poor dh said ive got o/c/d and will be over ppl with black bags and a hover.lol


----------



## angelus

Evening all.
Sounds like everyone has has a real bummer of a day.

Fi- Sorry to hear about your letter. my con told me that i could only have 3 months trying but that it would be enough and that i didn't really need an appointment after 3 months because i would be pregnant by then!! how wrong he was. The hospital has stopped doing clomid treatment so I'm really up the creek when my tablets run out. Big hugs to you as I know the horrid feeling when they basically tell you that your at the end of the line. There is always a way with everything, Positive thoughts coming your way xxx

Kelli -good luck with the party x

Max -You can join my ' my body is stupid and doesn't ovulate' club if youlike. Membership is free!!  

Cleg - sorry you are feeling so low..the whole job thing sucks.xx

Nix - that witch just isn't getting the right address. I think we better send her instructions on how to get to cat.x

Cat - been thinking about you today. Hope all went as well as it could   

To everyone Ive missed.. hope all good with you all.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

thanx. im off now have a good nite girls.xxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Ladies .. sorry you are all feeling    ..well I am full of cake and tea and feeling rather full .. 

Today went as well as any funeral can, the service was in Banbury Crem which is really really pretty, and then we went back to their house and reminisced and put the world to rights .. its a shame that it takes occasions like this to get all the family together .. but we are all getting together again at the end of July which will be nice. 

I feel really tired now .. they are tiring tho aren't they funerals .. my Uncle did really well and he is making plans for the future which is a positive thing.. my Aunt would be pleased I think .. the flowers they had were beautiful and I think she would have liked those too.. 

Well still no period ..I did have stomach ache earlier but I think that is because the third bit of cake I had was one bit too many !! but my Mum and Aunt make such lovely cake and they had made lots of different flavours .. so I managed the lemon, coffee and fruit .. but missed the choc one ..this was my lunch and tea .. by the way so not porky pig really !

Big hug to all of you who are feeling rotten   .. Fi it is appalling the way they are treating you .. I would carry on until you run out of tabs and then maybe try something else like chinese herbs or something you never know some alternative therapy may work    can you afford to go private ?

Nix ..Sorry the nasty witch got you .. I tried to have her for you but it didn't work  

Hope everyone else is keeping sane ..thanks for you thoughts today it means a lot x 

Right off to watch some tv ..and chill 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

apparition said:


> Cleg - is your mum your supervisor? Imagine what could happen if it wasn't family? The tablets have a lot to answer for


yes my mam is my supervisor but we had the argument out of work so that doesnt come into it hun

Cat ((((hugs)))) sorry so wrapped up in my own world forgot you had the funeral today, i am glad auntie had a good send off + yes you are right it is a shame that it takes these occasions to bring all together, i hope you are going to put your feet up tonight + rest hunny as for A/F the stress of things that have happened recently wont be helping chick but i'm wishing her to show up for you  

thankyou all for your support today, i have calmed down a little but still fed up with all of it, this has been my 1st major flareup in a long long time + it was justified, not just the clomid, hope will feel better soon 

Fi cant believe you have no follow up  thats just cruel 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Guest

Cat hun   hope you are ok I'm sure it has been a long day for you. You know where I am if you need to talk  Any sign of the witch?

Hey Crazy fi 

Hi to all you lovely clomid girls good luck to you all 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Crazy Fi   Suskie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Fi Fi     don't like it that you are so sad   there has got to be another way .. 

Subject:  A few thoughtful questions!!!


1. If you take an Oriental person and spin him around several times,
    does he become disoriented?

2. If people from Poland are called Poles, why aren't people from
    Holland called Holes?

3. Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?

4. If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled?

5. If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?

6. Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker?

7. When cheese gets its picture taken, what does it say?

8. Why is a person who plays the piano called a pianist but a person
    who drives a race car not called a racist?

9. Why are a wise man and a wise guy opposites?

10. Why do overlook and oversee mean opposite things?

11. Why isn't the number 11 pronounced tenty one?

12. "I am" is reportedly the shortest sentence in the English
    language. Could it be that "I do" is the longest sentence?

13. If lawyers are disbarred and clergymen defrocked, doesn't it
    follow that electricians can be delighted, musicians denoted, 
cowboys
    deranged, models deposed, tree surgeons debarked, and dry cleaners
    depressed?

14. What hair colour do they put on the driver's licenses of bald men?

16. I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little
    spoons and forks so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use?
    Toothpicks?

17. Why do they put pictures of criminals up in the Post Office? What
    are we supposed to do, write to them? Why don't they just put 
their
    pictures on the postage stamps so the mailmen can look for them 
while
    they deliver the mail?

18. You never really learn to swear until you learn to drive.

19. No one ever says, "It's only a game" when their team is winning.

20. Ever wonder about those people who spend £2 apiece on those little
    bottles of Evian water? Try spelling Evian backwards: NAIVE

21. Isn't making a smoking section in a restaurant like making a
    peeing section in a swimming pool?

22. OK . So if the Jacksonville Jaguars are known as the "Jags" and
    the Tampa Bay Buccaneers are known as the "Bucs,"
    what does that make the Tennessee Titans?

23. If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhoea. Does that mean that
    one enjoys it?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

A normal 40 something man, having split from his latest 
girlfriend, decided to take a vacation. He booked himself on a 
Caribbean cruise and
proceeded to have the time of his life, that is, until the ship sank.

He found himself on an island with no other people, no 
supplies, nothing, only bananas and coconuts.

After about four months, he is lying on the beach one day when 
the most gorgeous woman he has ever seen rows up to the    shore. In disbelief, he asks, "Where did you come from? How did you get here?"

She replies, "I rowed from the other side of the island. I 
landed here when my cruise ship sank."

"Amazing," he said. "You were really lucky to have a row boat 
wash up with you."

"Oh, this thing?" explained the woman. "I made the boat out of 
raw material I found on the island. The oars were whittled from gum 
tree branches, I wove the bottom from palm branches and the sides 
and stern came from a Eucalyptus tree."
"But, where did you get the tools?"

"Oh, that was no problem," replied the woman. "On the south 
side of the island, a very unusual stratum of alluvial rock is 
exposed. I found if I fired it to a certain temperature in my kiln, 
it melted into ductile iron.

I used that for tools and used the tools to make the hardware."

The guy is stunned.

"Let's row over to my place," she says.

After a few minutes of rowing, she docks the boat at a small 
wharf. As the man looks to shore, he nearly falls off the boat.
Before him is a stone walkway leading to an exquisite bungalow 
painted in blue and white.

While the woman ties up the rowboat with an expertly woven hemp rope, the man can only stare ahead, dumb struck.

As they walk into the house, she says casually, "It's not much but
I call it home. Sit down, please.  Would you like a drink?"

"No! No thank you," he blurts out, still dazed.  "I can't take 
another drop of coconut juice."

"It's not coconut juice," winks the woman.  "I have a still. 
How would you like a Pina Colada?"

Trying to hide his continued amazement, the man accepts and 
they sit down on her couch to talk. After they have exchanged their stories, the woman announces, "I'm going to slip into something more comfortable. Would you like to take a shower and shave? There is a razor in the bathroom cabinet."

No longer questioning anything, the man goes into the bathroom. 
there, in the cabinet, a razor made from a piece of tortoise bone. 
two shells honed to a hollow ground edge are fastened on to its end inside a swivel mechanism.

"This woman is amazing," he muses. "What next?"

When he returns, she greets him wearing nothing but 
strategically positioned vines, smelling faintly of gardenias. She 
beckons for him to sit down next to her.

"Tell me," she begins suggestively, slithering closer to him,
"We've been out here for many months. You've been lonely. There's something I'm sure you really feel like doing right now, something you've been longing for?"

She stares into his eyes.

He can't believe what he's hearing. "You mean...", and he 
swallows excitedly and tears start to form in his 
eyes.................
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    .
> >>
> >>    "Don't tell me you've got Sky Sports"
> >>


----------



## wouldloveababycat

A man escapes from prison where he has been for 15 years. He breaks into a house to look for money and guns and finds a young couple in bed.

He orders the guy out of bed and ties him to a chair, while tying
the girl to the bed he gets on top of her, kisses her neck, then
gets up and goes into the bathroom. While he's in there, the
husband tells his wife:

"Listen, this guy's an escaped convict, look at his clothes! He
probably spent lots of time in jail and hasn't seen a woman in
years. I saw how he kissed your neck." If he wants sex, don't
resist, don't complain, do whatever he tells you. Satisfy him no
matter how much he nauseates you. This guy is probably very
dangerous. If he gets angry, he'll kill us. Be strong, honey. I
love you."

To which his wife responds: "He wasn't kissing my neck. He was
whispering in my ear. He told me he was gay, thought you were cute,and asked me if we had any Vaseline. I told him it was in the
bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you too!!"


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Beautifully stated...

As we grow up, we learn that even the one person that wasn't supposed to ever let you down probably will.

You will have your heart broken probably more than once and it's harder every time. You'll break hearts too, so remember how it felt when yours was broken.

You'll fight with your best friend.

You'll blame a new love for things an old one did.

You'll cry because time is passing too fast, and you'll eventually lose

someone you love.

So take too many pictures, laugh too much, and love like you've never been hurt because every sixty seconds you spend upset is a minute of happiness you'll never get back

"Don't be afraid that your life will end, be afraid that it will never

begin."


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It is very very quiet on here today ...eerily so 
hope you are all ok x 
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I feel like Billy no mates    .. but I guess you all have a life and have gone somewhere lovely  .. I am so tired I am in my pj's and watching crappy tv again   .. be so glad when I have a new lease of life on thyroxine..still no period   ..what are we day 60 now getting tired of it now ..  

Night night 
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Hi cat.

In in my PJ's too! Are the docs doing anything to rescue you from your absent spooky person??

xx


----------



## Davis

I would love nothing better than to be in my pj's. But unfortunately I am in the middle of cooking for a dinner party tonight before rushing off to a friends house in the country for a summer fair and another dinner party!

Im not good at resisting the wine, so could really do without all the summer activity. Just want to be a good girl and tuck myself up in bed with a book. Instead its evil hang overs this weekend for me. Spoke to my cons about the wine and my social life, and they said 'go for it - its not like you will have more than 5 drinks anyway is it?"   Oh dear they just dont know me very well. 

Still I have made some killer desserts - pumpkin pie, white tiramasu and individual chocolate trifles. And I bought some yummy gu brownies.  
Bye, bye weight loss.
Speak to everyone on Sunday
Ba
x


----------



## nikki p

fi  ive sent you pm xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls 

Ba you sound busy!

Enjoy your evening Cat 

Crazy Fi I hope you keepng well?

Hi Nikki how you and the little one?

Hi Angelus 

I Went for a scan toady and my follicles were all growing well and they counted eleven back for another scan on Monday

Sukie


----------



## cleg

Fi sweetheart lotsa 's to you, dont know what else i can say apart from always here for you 

Cat are you going slightly   never seen so many posts on the trot of one member     

i feeling a bit better today  life go's on hey

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi guys,
Have had my 24 hours in my well, now I'm back out with me chin held up with chocolate scaffolding lol.... Just have to say
thanks for kindnesses sent my way and for the p/ms etc.. it seems Ive got some real clomid buddies on here... for what it's worth that really means a lot to me  
I got my fists up ready to fight the buggers "gimme some!" they have obviously never taken on "THE FI!!"  

Have a lovely intoxicating weekend Davis,if you think you've had your 5 its prob just double vision Hun and you've only had 2
and a half, thanks for e mail and what you said "ditto" xx

Nikki P, thanks so much for your kindness, have pm'd you back, hows it going Hun?


Suskie, thats great news, so hope its all a success for you    

Cleg, nice to hear your feeling better today than yesterday, us broads are made of strong stuff aren't we !!  

Cat,sorry you felt lonesome today, wake up and come back on Hun, I found your one thread very inspiring Hun, the words were
very thought provoking xx

Nix,Matty, SS, Angulus where are yous

Hi to all


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Well I failed at diverting the   to Cat, she found me this morning  , although I knew last night she was about to appear.

So phoned my cons, going to see her tonight for round 2!  , 

So here goes again   .



Sharry xx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Sharry soz ur AF has come but lots of     for 2nd Round.

Hope every one else is doing ok. Im on CD11 now and as i don't know what day i ov and i'm not getting monitored I'm just making sure there is lots of   in preparation   Feeling realllllyyyyy posistive this month, which is either going to be a good or bad thing!!

Take Care
EM XX


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sharry sorry your a/f came, good luck for next month


----------



## maj79

Hi All

I was just wondering if the side effects happen just when you are taking the tablets or not. I took my last tablet for the cycle last Sunday but for the past 2 days have been like a screaming banshee again!! my poor dp doesn't no what to do, and i didn't know if it was because of the clomid or just the way i am  

Cheers
Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. still no witch .. my feet are killing I have had my two Nieces all day today and we have been very busy so we have a pizza on order and I just want to soak my feet in nice cool water now !!

Absolutely shattered and will be ready for bed once pizza is eaten .. not exactly healthy but I have been craving pizza since last night .. it is a lovely vegi one but with spicy beef and doner on it   anyone would think I was pregnant eating that !!

Take Care everyone .. catch up properly tomorrow or later if I get a second wind (and NO Fi I didn't mean that sort of wind !!) 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Fi I just read though the thread properly I'm so sorry about your dh's Father, I'm here if you need anything  

Cat are you sure you are not pregnant??

A big hi to everyone 

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I've lost count how many tests I did ..I guess I will find out for sure on Monday ..god wouldn't that be a shock lol.. a nice one tho .. but NO pretty sure I'm not unless I have loads of dodgy preg tests lol ..I did read in one book tho that if it is too much hormone that it won't show up and that you would have to dilute it ..but think that is pretty unlikely .. 

Fancy thinking I am mad Cleg ..I don't know how you could consider such a possibility   I was just trying to cheer you all up x

Sharry sorry the nasty witch got you ..I think she must be a man actually as she clearly can't follow maps to my house !! Good luck for next cycle hun x 

Oh forgot to say ...I AM STUFFED ..   full of pizza   even the cat had some ..SHE LOVED THE DONER BITS LOL 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I would say can someone blow me a bubble ..but I am too stuffed to care lol 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Got a vision Cat......... you flying round room like a blown up balloon deflating as you whizz around, with your cats observing through dilated pupils....... and oh the smell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it sure ain't helium


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi you crack me up       Hey my cat is too busy tucking into pizza to be taking anything naughty  

I have just made the fatal mistake of looking up reasons for not having periods .. I could have a tumour ..  allsorts of diseases   ... anoxeric (errr don't think so   ) internet search engines for symptoms should be banned


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie P we miss you   ..hope you are having a fab holiday x
Cat and all your FF's

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aaargh!! (frustration) my DD has brought down DVD for us all to watch together and I don't like it, trying to tactfully get away..
its that butterfly effect and I find it disturbing, my DH doesnt want to watch it either, but he keps calling me back in (if he has to watch it then so do I kinda thing, with a litle smirk) its on the telly tonight too.....

Its very quiet on here lately

Cat have you gassed the pizza out yet


----------



## flower le

Hello everyone!!!   How are you all?  I hope everyone is well.  Everyone has to fill me in with all the gossip.   I feel like I have been away for forever but it's been crazy busy here.  I'm finally feeling back to old self after my lap and dye and ovarian drilling.  Everything went well and lap and dye all clear.  Have been sore but that's getting better now.  The   turned up last night but it's really light (sorry for tmi) Docs have said to take 50mg of clomid on day 2 to 6 but not sure when to count day 2 because have heard it should be in full flow - what is determined as full flow?  I had forgotten how crazy the world of clomid can be to honest  .  I know I have great support from you all though.   

I just want send everyone            I think that covers everyone!!   

Le x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No send me the AF Le ..I am on about day 62 now and want AF .. I asked her to come to me instead of everyone else but the silly old witch obviously can't map read.. Rosie p is on holiday at the moment .. Fi is her normal mischevious self ... not sure if we have any gossip tho  

Fi what was the dvd hun ?  

Good Luck with this cycle Le     


Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Le
Glad your feeling better
The rule of thumb is "I think" that the bleed has to be before  mid afternoon, so I think you should be classing today as day 1, especially if it didnt come til last night,good luck on you new cycle   

Good morning Cat are you trying to marr my angelic reputation....


----------



## Crazy Fi

In a bubble blowing mood, Cat you need extra for expelling so much gas last night, oh farty one !!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I did not expell one fart    Farty Fi I will have you know  
what are you up to today more DVD's with the DD lol  

I am going to be a bore and watch the Grand Prix later .. I had a mad tidy round this morning .. and have a couple more jobs and then it is chill out time... 

Might even dig the Thorn Birds out lol 
Cat x 

Ooh yes lets get blowing bubbles


----------



## flower le

Hello to you both.  Well cat I think that she was only stopping with me to have another look at her map because she has gone again.  I have had a look on the internet about bleeding after drilling but nothing helpful.  Don't know what that was it only lasted 12 hours or so.   I hate not knowing what is going on in there.  How's the invention of the tummy telly coming on?  

  Is that better cat??

Thanks for that info Fi I have always wondered!! 

x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well done some ironing (but tis too hot and muggy!!)
Gonna take my mad dog George out for a walk, then trying to persuade DH that we should take car out for spin and maybe have lunch somewhere   . No more DVD's!!!!!!! It was called "the butterfly effect" and managed to get out of watching last half hour thank goodness.........
Oh I got terrible bowels at the best of time, but you listen to this.... DH's theory:.......
Men can fart as they're Neanderthals, women shouldn't as they're ladies!!!!!  
So I ask him how Neanderthals can justifying farting in front of "ladies" in that case
He has selective hearing at this point, so I end up trying not to in front of him, as he really looks mortified when I do, course to make it worse if one slips out , I start giggling and even more comes out (TMI sorry, just being me) and hence the vicious circle...The more serious his face is the more I laugh...     
So male chauvinistic!!!!


----------



## Sharry

Hi

How is everyone,?

Well that's me back on the crazy clomid, went to see my cons last night, that is a good thing about Dubai, you phone the hospital in the morning and you can see your consultant the same day, although she gave me her mobile number incase I need her for anything, so different from the UK!

Her only downside is she is addicted to her Dildo Cam, CD1 and she was in poking about, but said everything is looking okay.  So thats me booked for my injections on Wed, Thurs, Fri and Sunday.........ouch! 

The   has come full force this month, so thats the pool out of bounds for a few days, just need to hit the shops  

Hope everybody is well



Sharry xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Sharry,
Does your cons do mobile consulting too she could fly over and get us all sorted... thats great how it works over there isnt it, I can't even contact mine, though thats prob not a bad thing at this point  

Oh well looks like I'd better put sunny ideas out of my head...it looks like the grey clouds are gonna cry!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sharry, bubbles to you too , good luck for this month


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi I have just made their bubbles all nice and rounded and you blow another one ..   you should know that us OCD bubble blowers don't like odd bubbles  

Lunch sounds good .. and yes don't think much to double standards  

I stayed with a couple of my friends for a few weeks before moving in here 7 years ago and I could feel the urge to let one ..so went dashing off to the loo ..I got to the bottom of their stairs which come down into their lounge where they were all sitting and they made me laugh .. well talk about play a tune .. I was desperately trying to hold it in .. but to no avail ..you try laughing your head off and holding it in ..so its a running joke now when I go round there ..funniest thing was when another friend of ours was round there earlier this year she did the same thing in exactly the same spot .. so its called the farty spot !

Talking of bodily functions I had really bad Met Bum yesterday it was literally just water sorry for  !! I often get like that on met in the hot weather I can't seem to take the heat on it ...had really bad stomach ache and just fluid and came over really clammy and wobbly.. it actually burns your  as if it is all acid .. horrible... what we put up with with PCOS is just   

Hope none of you have been put off your lunch now 
Cat x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Thanks for the bubbles!!

Cat, how much metformin are you on? I am on 1500mg, and I dont think that it is doing anything to help my PCOS, and that I am only slowly losing weight due to Metbum, which always appears at the wrong times! 

Also I am on 100mg of clomid, should I be taking the tablets together because just now I am taking one in the morning and one at night  

Sharry xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat it wasnt me          honest!!!!. I'm a mega ocd-er myself, I always leave bubbles even, mine are on an odd now though


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh sorry hun   didn't mean to make you cry ... ok I will let you off    hey I sounded a bit scary then didn't I ..no witch tho so DILDO CAM for me in the morning .. good job the met bum has cleared up eh     

I have really gone off food recently   ..apart from the pizza I craved but generally don't really fancy anything .. the thought of cooking turns my stomach .. might just stock up on lots of fruit tomorrow especially bananas for the met bum .. metformin often makes me fancy bland food but don't even really fancy bland food today ..forced myself to have some toast for breakfast but not eaten anything since .. it doesn't make me lose weight tho   not that I am trying ..but my clothes just get tighter and tighter .. roll on thyroxine .. roll on AF .. 

If I get on thyroxine have AF and have a double mastectomy I would probably lose half my body weight   

Right off to do last job of the day ..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sharry I am only on 1000mg of met at the moment I did lose about 4 stone on it but since my thyroid has been up the creek I have gained weight..(although I am sure that is a cock up at the hospital (my dose) cos I swear they said three a day)  ... and I havn't lost weight since cutting down to two a day.

I would take your clomid together hun, I take 3 clomid tablets alltogether at night.

Met I take with food at breakfast and at night .. I need to stock up on bananas as they are good for metbum ..well worth trying have a banana with each met tablet if you can (small one) .. you might start looking like a monkey but I do already so it was no hardship for me ..  or one large banana each morning often helps too.. 
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Hi Everyone

Cat thanks for your last message, it's really appreciated and good luck for tomorrow, do'nt envy you at all I nearly dies the first time I needed dildo scan as I hadn't seen it before!!!!

Kellixxx hope all went well for your DD's communion.

Hope every one else is ok 

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am an old pro at the Dildo scan ..   it doesn't actually bother me at all now as they do it very discretely ..my SIL said she freaked when she saw it and said you are not putting all of that in there are you .. not sure what that says about my brother ..lol they seem to put it all the way with me ...not sure what that says about me lol     

My DP would have been impressed tho..  
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Hello all

Thanks for all the extra bubbles xxx

On a real bad one this weekend     Big discussions as to what happens now... I'm getting far too stressed out and depressed and its just not good for everyone around me.Questioning if we just give up now before i become too obsessed.      

Hope everyone is as well as can be.

xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angelus ..we thought you deserved some bubbles hun  
sorry you are feeling so down. 

Everyone around you has to put up with some crap every now and then   .. it is you who is going through the emotional rollercoaster of it all     , have you thought about talking to someone   ..it sometimes helps to be able to let off steam and to put your feelings in perspective    

I have had a few times over the past 10 months that I have felt just like I wished I had never started it all cos it hurts so much when it fails, it is difficult not to become obsessed with it as it takes so much of your energy and emotions ttc. 

It helped me to take a month out and reassess ..and it always seemed to make me stronger the next month ..and lets face it we all need to let our hair down every now and then    

I am a bit concerned that it is because of how everyone around you feels that is making you think about stopping it .. if you really want this then they have to accept that you will not be your normal self and that you need their support  

You will have bad days where you wonder what the hell you are putting yourself through it    ..but then you will have good days too..   only you can decide what you do hun and you have to be truly happy with your decision, don't feel pushed into stopping because you are upsetting a few people around you   .. try and find some way of lessening the effect when you are feeling so low .. maybe get them to give you a bit more space or something .. sometimes it helps just to have some breathing space ..  

Don't rush into making a decision..and remember we are here for you hun   ..whenever you feel like 'killing someone'    or having a rant  ..just call on us and we will be there for you   .. to help you through 
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Cat - you have made me cry   Thank you for your kind words of support. I cant begin to tell you how much better it feels knowing there are great girls out there like you, who are willing to give up a moment of their time to support a stranger in their hour of need. 
I love my family so much that I would never want to be the reason for heartache and problems and the slightest sign of this sends me panicking that life is going to fall apart in front of me. having nothing but problems at work as well, which doesn't help.Just one of those weekends that life sucks!

Well cat, your halo has well and truly been polished by me, your a star. Thank you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey you are making me cry now   ..I have sent you 3 personal messages not that I am stalking you or anything     but have just read through a few of your posts and wanted to help you as I know how crappy it can feel ..and this site has given me so much support in the past that the least I can do is to pay some of it back
myself .. and anyway you are talking to the girl who if I won the lottery I would buy a big house and fill it with waifs and strays I like taking care of people .. and its something I am good at  

I think if you talked to your family about how you are feeling they would be horrified that you are thinking of giving it up because of them ..  if work is a pig ..then get your Dr to sign you off for a bit to give you some chill out time, it sounds like you are feeling stressed so it may be just what you need a bit of time and space for yourself. Your no.1 priority is you ..get yourself back on track and then everything else will fall into place..
Cat x


----------



## flower le

Hi again everyone - I have run away from the footie on the telly for a while - Cheers Cat for my emails they really made me laugh.  

Angelus hunny - I totally agree with Cat.  Sometimes we all just feel like giving up but you have to pick yourself up and carry on.  I know that I don't know you very well because I have been for a while (so I don't know all of your details and that sorry) but I totally relate to how you are feeling.  I know that my previous employer would not give me any time off for anything. Everyone was really harsh to me and I really wasn't happy.  I'm lucky because I have been able to have a break from working (was so happy to throw my resignation on her desk) and I know that not everyone can do that but some time off will really help too.  I'm now a great believer in stress and what it can do to you and your body.  I'm also sure that if you told everyone how you feel and that you are thinking of giving up they would rush to give you the support you need.  If this is something you really want you won't be able to give up hun because you are prob a lot stronger than you think.  Never give up on your dreams - they make you who you are.  

I really hope that you feeling better soon -  I'm sending you lots of               .  

le x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just watched Eastenders and cried when Dot had to give the baby up ..    think I would be sad too.. (its only a programme I know  ) 

..but I have often wondered what I would do if I found an abandoned baby..   I would know what I should do ...but I would so want to take in the baby and take care of it .. and make it feel loved, but life is not that simple is it ..cos the Mother could have just had a flip out moment and it would be better for the Mother and Baby to be reunited .. It makes me sad to think of all the love we have to give to a child .. yet we are struggling to get one ..and then there are parents out there who just don't deserve kids as they treat them like poo ..  

Anyway enough of that .. Le ..Glad you liked the jokes ..wish I had everyones e-mail to send them funnies ..thats why I posted some on here on friday.. we all need as many funnies as possible !!

Fi have we got any more questionaires I am getting withdrawal symptoms lol 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Hi girls

Back from my weekend hung over, tired and depressed. Spent the whole time watching new mums and their babies and packs of children, getting asked time and again if we were going to have more children! 
DS really loved it playing with all the other children but then I felt sorry for him being an only child!
By the end of the weekend when the 'you should have more' comment came up I just blurted my IF all out and then felt like a freak!
Am meant to have bsm tonight as cons said I would ov today or tomorrow but feel like we have missed our chance for this month.
All in all feeling very glum
I know Im not alone - but just needed to rant
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat you sounded reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal scary







.Pizza metbum, I wouldn't envy the poor nurse!! When you've got metbum... what exactly do the bananas do  sorry just got a plug vision

Angelus I have pm/d you hun, and can only re-iterate the advice youve been given, and whenever
you feel like this try and remember, its how you feel now (horrible I know) but not how you'll feel forever.. 
just come and chat to us about anything, a problem shared is ....................

Davis sorry you had such a crap weekend, and that you felt so alienated... Try not to let yourself feel too despondant
hun, come and rant away, were here to laugh and cry with you, its hard when it comes so easy to some isnt it.Sat out 
having lunch today watching mum right opposite with her newborn myself and feeling alsorts of emotions.

Sending big hugs out to all


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am a tiny angel...
I'm smaller than your thumb;
I live in people's pockets,
That's where I have my fun.

I don't suppose you've seen me,
I'm too tiny to detect;
Though I'm with you all the time,
I doubt we've ever met.

Before I was an Angel...
I was a fairy in a flower;
God, Himself, hand-picked me,
And gave me Angel power.

Now God has many Angels
That He trains in Angel pools;
We become His eyes, and ears, and hands...
We become His special tools.

And because God is so busy,
With way too much to do;
He said that my assignment
Is to keep close watch on you.

When he tucked me in your pocket,
He blessed you with Angel care;
Then told me never to leave you,
And I vowed always to be there.

Just found this amongst my e-mails and thought it was rather sweet.. 

Men
1. WHY DO MEN BECOME SMARTER DURING SEX?
(because they are plugged into a genius)
2. WHY DON'T WOMEN BLINK DURING FOREPLAY?
(they don't have enough time)

3. WHY DOES IT TAKE 1 MILLION SPERM TO FERTILIZE
   ONE EGG?
(they don't stop to ask directions)

4. WHY WERE MEN GIVEN LARGER BRAINS THAN DOGS (so they won't hump women's legs at cocktail parties)

5. WHY DID GOD MAKE MEN BEFORE WOMEN?
(you need a rough draft before you make a final copy)

6. HOW MANY MEN DOES IT TAKE TO PUT A TOILET SEAT
  DOWN?
(don't know . . . . it never happened)

(C'mon guys, we laugh at your blonde jokes!)

7. WHY DID GOD PUT MEN ON EARTH?
 (because a vibrator can't mow the lawn)

I have a lovely e-mail that will make you smile .. so if anyone wants to give me their e-mail add..I will forward it to you .. its good if you have sound on your pc..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba ..sorry you are feeling pants hun .. if you are ovulating today or tomorrow you have every chance hun ..so less of the talking to your FF's and get with the Rumpy Pumpy ..you have to make the most of it hun ..and we will all be thinking of you   and sending you        vibes that the   find their way .. 
 go sperm go sperm     

Fi the bananas are not for sticking up your   they are for eating hun ..or i had heard if you stick one in your mouth and one in each ear that works too      and the pizza was to fill me back up again  
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat check your e mails xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha like them .. I had forgotten I had given you my e-mail address lol .. sent you a few back.. its quiet on here again ..or do you think we just talk too much lol
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Its got to be the weather Cat couldnt possibly be that we talk too much


----------



## angelus

Well, am off to bed now. Feel really drained but a huge amount happier thanks to you girls. You really are a special bunch.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mary M

Good evening ladies,
Am on Cd11 had bms tonight am debating weather to go at it for the week or every second day, any ideas? 
Cat I hope so much that the blood test comes back with a BFP....you never know. 

Sharry - I hope that your okay, looking forward to coffee in the week, its just way too hot here now, 

Angelus I hope that you feel better sooner.

Davis I know that feeling only too well when you gonna go for another one......then I blurt out my IF and then feel daft for letting them know- but hey if we get another one  I would broadcast it to the world.
FI They will do anything here for you as long as you have cash or are insured.....its true what they say money talks, mind you I believe that overall treatment is cheaper here than in the UK. 
Fi I was thinking about you and your cons....I bet if u go private they will be happy to help, its so unfair.

My tenant in London (who has not paid the rent for months) has told me that I will have to evict him if I want him out I am so p**d off, I haven't got a clue, he has told me that I will need to give him 2 months notice and a letter from our solicitor to get him out......I knew that it would be a problem from the word go with this guy, he was a friend of my DH.......so has anyone any experience with this sort of stuff? would appreciate it...

this has caused me and DH to argue and I had to eat humble pie to have my wicked way with him.......ARGH.....hence a IF problem. 
Cheers 
Mary


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mary ..I would post a message on peer support thread as someone has bound to have such an experience..and will be able to help. 

Angelus hun ..you are more than welcome ..I hope you get a good nights sleep and feel brighter tomorrow ..but whatever we will be here for you. 

Fi ..yes must be the weather     

Mary it would be miraculous I think for me to be pregnant .. I think after 61 days it would have shown on a preg test ..I did another yesterday just to make sure and it was def negative! will let you all know what the scan shows .. 

right I am off for a bath and then bed ..Nighty night 

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi ,how is everyone?

    Hope your all doing ok. 

Fi, have you had ur cd21 blood test? i had mine on thurs.pretty pointless though.


  I had my 2year old god daughter over nite on thurs as my dh was away,i really enjoyed it and she was good  as gold,first time shes stopped away from parents,she only woke once in the night .bless her.xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Cat, I will give the bananas a try, anything to try and avoid Metbum!! and hope you get on okay today!  

Mary - I think you should just send a bunch of crazy clomid chicks to your flat that will soon shift him   , but seriously you need to get advice on how to shift him.  

Hope everybody is okay 

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Day 62 - Totally confused now   .. been for a scan and he said that it showed a Corpus Leutum (can't spell it) so either I am pregnant   or will get period soon as it shows I am in second half of my cycle .. so when the hell would I have ovulated ?...and I can't possibly be pregnant as we are using a donor and we got him in on about day 21-23 after getting a positive ov test .. so those ov tests really are a waste of time for me as clearly I must have ovulated much later as the Corpus thingy only lasts so long after ovulation .. feel really frustrated .. I talked about it with the fertility nurse and she said that next time book in for scans and they will scan me and monitor when I am going to ovulate .. guess it is a good sign that I am actually ovulating .. but impossible for me to guess when without scans .. I feel really pmt'ish today and feel like I want to      it is bloomin hard work this ttc malarkey !!

I guess I should count myself lucky tho as the two ladies that went in before me were both told they had lost their babies ..     
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Cat - so sorry that you are having a crap time.  
I went and googled your problem so that I could get my head round what you are saying as I didnt quite get it at first. So either they are saying you are BFP - but they didnt see an egg sac - or you have ov within the last 14 days - as they can see where the ruptured follicle has been. Am I correct? So they wont do anything now until 14 days later or a/f. Did they say anything about this being related to your thyroid problem or a luteral phase defect? When did you take the provera? I dont get that you can be in the second phase if you took provera 2 weeks ago? And what is your thyroid problem - as this can effect the luteral phase according to my google search. Sorry for all the questions I am just trying to understand and hopefully offer some support.
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba ..thanks hun ... apparently my thyroid is very underactive .. and yes thats what I understood from what he said..he could see the Corpus thingy which is left behind after you have ovulated and produces progesterone for the first few months of pregnancy .. this apparently dies within a short period of ovulating and then when that dies the prog levels drop and you get a period .. I have a proper thick lining .. I wish I had got donor around later on cos then I could have hoped it was a BFP ..but there is no way this can be as we last had him involved about May 1st !!

Funny thing was on day 37 I had a tiny bit of blood only really slight pink stain .. which was when I was expecting AF to arrive .. perhaps that was AF ..cos looking at dates I would now be on about day 24 so if I ovulated last time at about day 22ish then this would be about the time I would have ovulated .. so perhaps it is just I missed a period ?

Cat x


----------



## Mary M

Cat I am sorry to hear that you are feeling so crap but maybe day 37 was AF.  I hope that you feel better soon.
Love and hugs
Mary


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Mary ..I am ok really just frustrated as feel I have missed an opportunity .. but that would mean that I ovulated without clomid too ..so it must carry on being in your system ..so thats positive .. it would be so much simpler if I had the sperm on tap ..could have it daily then lol .. 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls !!!

WOW - been off for a weekend and missed so much!

Too much to catch up on for personal, so how are you all doing ??

I'm back on the pills again now....3rd month....ho hum !

Nothing much to report really - booked a holiday at the weekend, going away in August and I cannot wait !!!  Just need to slim down for a bikini now  

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix ..thats sounds exciting where are you going ? and good luck for this cycle 3rd time lucky I feel ..               

Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Hi Cat,

Going to Rhodes for a week!  Haven't been away for a few years, so am really looking forward to it !!

Really hope it is 3rd time lucky - I just find it hard to believe that these pills will work.  

Note to self - must try harder on the PMA thing!!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It will work it will work it will work .. repeat after me ...it will work ...it will work    
Me and my colleague at work have just been playing spam games on the spam website     catapaulting cows lol...so bored .. wanna go home .. wanna go home .. what can I have for lunch   what can I have for tea .. bored bored bored bored bored .. its so quiet in here today too.. 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Cat - you sound like me today!

I've been clock watching since I got in this morning and can't wait to leave again.  I left DH tucked up in bed this morning with Man Flu (AKA - hay fever   ) so could happily go back and climb back in with him for a snooze. 

Yaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnn, how can we entertain ourselves ??  So far, I've munched my way through half a pack of brazil nuts and drunk my body weight in coffee !!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I have eaten 4 bits of toast from the canteen lol .. piggy or what and still hungry so probably am due on as usually starving then .. we are so bored ..just done a bit of work but now it is reports to do and they are sooooooooo dull zzzzzzzzzzz  

So may just talk to everyone on here all day lol .. so what are you lot having for your lunch I might go to M&S and see what yummy stuff they have .. still fancying bland stuff ..oops which reminds me I rushed out in such a hurry this morning forgot to take my metformin and pregnacare tablet .. will take one with my lunch instead .. 

We are so bored we are thinking of shutting our door and having a kip lol .. it does sound a nice idea to climb into bed with your Man Flu Man hun .. isn't it funny how everything to them is flu .. whereas proper flu you literally cannot move with it .. it is horrible proper flu..but any sniffle and men think they have flu .. bless em..

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

hello girls hope you are all ok,
well i had a realy good weekend suffering today (never again.lol)
i did my test on the 10th it was   but got no af pains i feel ok just realy tired and thats prob cos i drank way 2 much. i will teat again on 14th. today is day 31 of my cycle so if i was pg sure i would test   bye now?
kellix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Kelli .. do I stand to believe that copious amounts of alcohol passed your lips     is that why you are feeling fragile ...ooh how long are your normal cycles hun? it would be great to get another BFP on here ..
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

yeah ive got a hangover from hell  .
my cycles very last month it was 35 days. dont think ive gone longer than that tho.x


----------



## Sharry

Hi Kelli,

Hopefully you have just tested too early and that you get a positive when you test again on the 14th     . 

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx

thanx. lots of         to me and every 1.xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Got a BFN again yesterday, gutted, don't know at the moment what my next step will be.

Love and hugs to all

Lindsey
xx


----------



## kellixxx

sorry you got   a big hug to you   dont give up your time will come.
kelli.xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi Lindsey

Sorry about you BFN  , when will you find out what your next step is? 
Got to keep    , even although is it hard too at times  

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry you got BFN girls .. hopefully it is just too early .. hopefully the witch will only come to me .. and give you girls a 9 month holiday! 

Not sure I am looking forward to nearly 3 months worth of period tho ....he said ooh really thick lining and all I could think was oooh lovely heavy period lol 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

how many days now cat? god you must be sisk of waiting. cant the doc give you somthing to bring af on?


----------



## Nix76

Sorry for the BFN's girls   

Come on - we need some BFP's on this board !!!!

Ho hum.  Still bored here.  Been out to lunch and wandered around the shops, but now back at my desk and can't motivate myself to do any work.  Thank God for FF to keep me sane from 9am till 5pm!

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

for now try + get back on l8r. have a nice day.
kelli.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix here here .. lol

Kelli .. I am on day 62 today .. zzzzzzzzzz  yes never thought I would say this but want AF to come so I can get on with next cycle ! 
Cat


----------



## Davis

Sorry for the BFN girls. 
Lins - are you on to your next round of clomid?

Kelli - I was sure that you would geta BFP on Sunday, but as they say its not over till the fat lady sings and a/f is the only way to be 100% sure so fingers crossed it was just too early. Your pic of DS in her lovely communion dress is just beautiful.

Nix - I need a holiday and would love to be looking forward to Greece. Lucky you! My DH runs a building company so we can never have a holiday in spring/summer as its his busiest time of the year. But I would not fly if I got a BFP because I hate my body and cant trust it not to m/c. Dont worry - its just me being weird, everyone else is able to fly  

Cat - so whats happening next? I must say you are being amazingly cool and calm - a total inspiration. Makes me realise what a misery I am lately  

Well my diet went out the window big style on the weekend and I am 2lbs heavier today. One of the girls bought chocolate for breakfast so we ate a giant block between the 2 of us, then moved on to the biggest fried breakfast and 5 slices of toast - all in order to kill off the hangover from the day befores drinking. So I deserve every pound of lard I put on. 

Still feeling dispondent, need to try positive visualisation but I just want to draw the curtains and mope around eating and feeling sorry for myself. Just feel like its all a waste of time. Still must try to feel sexy (huh!!) and put the effort in. 
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba,

I thought that about flying too, but seeing as we've been ttc for 6 years with no BFP's yet, unfortunately I reckon I'm safe to go ahead and book    

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix book it and then you probably will get a BFP which will be great news ..   

Davis ... I wait ... and hopefully AF will appear he said it should do seeing as he saw the cl thing .. and I am def not pregnant so it should all happen soon... shame I havn't been having wild illicit sex with my donor over the past week (not that I *ever* have wild illicit sex with my donor  ) cos then I might have got a positive ..but not much chance otherwise unfortunately ..

I am quite chilled out really .. I would like everything to be sorted out by August thats my aim ..hopefully they will have started getting my thyroid on track by then too..I think that sometimes we have to give in to being down and p'd off and then just kick ourselves into touch if it drags on .. after all it is difficult and heart wrenchingly painful this ttc ..so I think we have to give ourselves a break once in a while .. pampering all round I say .. 
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi Girls,  

Took my first tablet so I can join you all properly now  

Wow you lot have been busy yakking


----------



## Nix76

Hi MrsRedcap,

Welcome to the wonderful world of clomid    

Nix


----------



## MrsRedcap

So far so good...not feeling like I want to kill someone yet


----------



## angelus

Well you will be pleased to know that i am feeling a bit more positive today. Could be to do with the fact that i only had to do a half day at work! All those positive vibes from you lot must have got to my ovaries as they have been killing all day. though not sure what they are up to on day26!

Cat- you corpus what me not thing has confused the hell out of me, so best i can do is return your kindness by sending you lots of     and   

Lins - Sorry you got a BFN xxx

Hi mrsredcap, nix, kelli

Davis - did i read correct...fried breakfast, chocolate..on the back of a drinking session......I feel the need to reprimand you out of complete jealousy. Hope you enjoyed every mouthful!!    

xxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mrs Redcap .. Welcome hurray you are now officially barmy like the rest of us     umm glad you don't want to kill anyone yet .. theres plenty of time for that    

Angelus .. it confuses me too hun   the consultant did say you don't know what I am talking about do you ..and I said oooh yes I do   .. cos remembered that the corpus luteum is the yellow thingy that is left behind after you have ovulated and it produces progesterone to sustain a pregnancy if fertilization has taken place and if not it dies and you get the blob      glad you are feeling more cheerful hun ..you will find you have good days and bad days ..but we will keep you sane (insane   ) 

Ooh isn't it funny how you always fancy a friend breakfast after a night out on the razzle  

Well I have actually done some work this afternoon .. please don't faint now  

Cat x

Ha ha ... just re-read my sentence about the friend breakfast ..Ummm think fried friend is a bit extreme for breakfast eh


----------



## kellixxx

hi davis yeah i was so sure of a poss as well never mind tho if af dont arive i will test again on thursday fingers crossed. thank you for your comment on my pick that i have put on

cat 62 days here you go lots and lots of witchy vibes           . i would have a scalpoll in there trying to get the witch out my self.lol good luck and i hope it happens soon.xxx

i hope the nutty pills dont give me cycles like that i cant cope as it is. well im over my hangover almost wont be doing that any time soon. binge drinking aint for me  .


----------



## Davis

YES I ATE A GIANT BLOCK OF CHOCOLATE FOR BREAKFAST THEN HAD A FRY UP!  

Actually want to follow that up again but its back to dieting again. Will miss my ww weigh-in tomorrow as I have to go for a scan. It will be interesting to see what the score is. Folli was 10mm on Thursday but Im pretty sure I ov on Sunday (at around 5pm to be precise - I get that Misczil thingy).

Must rush off an start supper
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

hi mrs r,
try not to think to much about the side afects every 1 is diffrent you will be fine.
good look and lots of       thorghts to you.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat they're good..... where'dya get those banners from... how sweet 
What a bummer, your corpus thingy, was looking it up on google... Hmmmm!!!! Not good Cat your really being tested before your BFP aren't you hun... really hope it comes soon, how you're not getting more frustrated I dont know!! 
I'm gonna try reverse psychology, bare with me......

 dont you dare go near Cat  STAY OUT OF HER BRIDGETTE JONES' ... DO YOU HEAR ME!!!!!!!     ... YOUR NOT WANTED

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi evilybodily else

Sorry to hear of the BFN's lets just hope you read too early
Angelus, glad your feeling a bit better hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

He he I love them ... Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hee hee I'm gonna go and do grafitti on someones personal nope not me


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha you bad !


----------



## Crazy Fi

SUSKIE   too now


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat (Im addicted)


----------



## cleg

not snugglepue you daft bat 

sorry been so long off line + sorry to all you gals that got a BFN  thinking of you me dearies 

oh yeah + who said that Vickie could come on here ??     

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh yes well spotted Cleg lol ..





Night night girls

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite nite Cat  

Hiya Cleg, how goes it ?


----------



## cleg

you go get some kip missus you are sleep deprived, well thats what i reckon is the reason for you being potty     you know i only kidding love 

Fi i'm ok hunny what about you ? you heard anything else from hosp ??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night everlybody x  Cleg are you suggesting I might not be sound of mind      
Cat x


----------



## cleg

oooooooooo arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee erm yeah Cat


----------



## cleg

Fi where are you in your cycle ??


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aaah They're a waste of space...... gonna try to go it alone for a few months (unofficially like!!) 2 clomids and your out according to my cons'...... If I go down I go down fighting

[fly]GO FI FI  GO FI FI [/fly]

DAY 22 Cleg, your a few days behind arent you??


----------



## cleg

i dont get why he only gave you 2 rounds ?? stingy *******  you would think they would try help you all they could before resorting to other more drastic ways, if you get what i mean, they make me mad the way they can dictate OUR lives to us  not a great way to treat people 

i am on CD20 so you got 2 days on me, how you feeling ??

oh yeah +  you tell em missus


----------



## Crazy Fi

Theyre not resorting to anything (my age apparently!!) just told me bye bye..... no more tears now though.. just a challenge for the next few months

Lets hope you get lucky this month Cleg  

Anyhow off to bed Dh calling  

p.s. How long are your cycles normally, mine are about 29 - 31 days, just wondering how close were testing


----------



## cleg

normally 28 days on the dot, last one was 27 so A/F can come anytime next week really

dont you give up missus, you dont sound like you want to so dont let them tell you to  , nite nite


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Thanks for your support, this board moves way to fast, I can't keep up.  But each and every one of you is in my thoughts and prayers.
Well i started my 4th packet of Clomid, but this time it is top secet, not telling a soul, not even DH until he needs to know.  (You may think I'm mad but he's not that supportive and he has kids already so he's not bothered and can be quite cruel with his words at times, I'm sure he doesn't mean it but I can't be this with any pressure, also not telling my Mum as she is getting worried about me)  I see the consultant again on the 24th July so by then I will have tested again and will know the result and then will need to think about what to do next if its a BFN.  I think if it is then to stop the constant pain I will have the cyst removed, then will mean removing my right ovary but I feel like its a time bomb ticking away, its over 5cm now.

Well had better go and teach.

Big hugs to you all

Lindsey
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah go Fi ..go Fi ...go Fi [fly]   [/fly]

Lindsey  bless you, so sorry that your hubby isn't supportive and that things are tough right now .. we will all pray for that nasty cyst to burst so that you can get on with things, it must be so difficult when your partner already has children and isn't bothered about having another .. although perhaps he says that to make you feel more relaxed..Men say strange things at times, do you think he means to be so unsupportive or is he just being a man and not really aware of how you are feeling, unless you tell him how you feel they are not good at guessing these things ..they lack the intuitiveness that women have.. even though we think it is plainly obvious that we are falling apart ..they still don't notice ...

Will do you a little good luck/good vibes dance hun .. hope it does the trick

[fly]     [/fly] 
[fly]     [/fly]
[fly]         [/fly]



Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

good morning all,
well im sure ive got af pains thay started when i was in bed. gutted but never mind always next month.
i was so convinsed it had worked it must be clomid side afects. next month i wont let my mind run riot.
but its not over till the witch arives.


----------



## Nix76

Keli -         

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

thanx.xxxxxx needed that.xxx


----------



## kellixxx

well the   has just got a good   grip of me thats defo a   for me this month. so i might as well be taken off the list plz.
back on the nutty pills 2mrw. im not building my hopes up ever again the let down is 2 hard.
just feel so let down. it sounds so simple sperm meets egg and tada na not for me.
think im angry good job dh works away or he would get the brunt of it im best staying out of ppls way i think till i calm down.
good luck 2 you all tho dont give up the battle stay  .
kelli.xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Kelli - sorry the   appeared,   you just need to get back on those crazy pills and get set for a positive month!!   

Sharry xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lyn, if you're doing it so secretly, then make sure you lean on us so there's less pressure for you, we'll be there all
the way.. Cat hit the nail on the head about how your DH may not realise the impact of his words, I don't know if you've
ever read the book (I should have shares wth the publisher and author, for goodness sake lol!) "men are from mars...."
I only keep referring to it cos its like a bible in our house, has saved so many miscommunications. What Cat said may 
be spot on and honestly its like a book that teaches both sexes to understand the opposites language, and funny and lighthearted  too.  

Just a silly story of reference: last week I got real mad at something my DH said in front of his mum and felt his mum would have took
it the wrong way, so as we drive home, I'm getting more and more frustrated cos my DH couldn't see what he'd  
done wrong. An hourlater I'm bawling my eyes out and so mad with him while he's desperately trying to work out what he's even done,and looking totally dumbfounded and lost.
Then I find the poor bloke sat on the bog, looking through the book, trying desperately to understand how he has hurt me, bless him. He eventually finds a bit that lights the bulb "ping!" and explains it perfectly in Martian as to how it made a Venusian feel, and he went from defensive to suddenly realising how I was feeling, explaining how he now understands and wouldn't hurt me intentionally for the world and we lived happily ever after..... (til next time we need the book of course lol)

Cats so right men don't have the intuitiveness a woman has and some things that are so important to us they don't see it that way
and its hard work,but at the end of the day just a lack of communication in many circumstances.... (boy do I gabble!)

Kelli, sorry to hear its not looking good, got obsessed myself last month and it just makes for a bigger fall doesnt it? were here for you 

Hi Nix, hows you doing?
Hi Sharry


----------



## kellixxx

yeah i know i think once it sinks in i will be ok. ill be back like a mad woman once i have took them. thanx hun.xxxx


----------



## cleg

Kelli hunny so sorry A/F here  big ((((hugs)))) coming your way, chin up chick, start the pill popping tommorow + bring on next month ey    

Lindsey you do what you need to do, if that means this one is top secret then go for it, cant be nice not having someone who is very supportive, sometimes i think like that of DP as he already been there done that with 2 kids already but when i think deep down i know he wants what i want else he wouldnt be going through this with me, hope you get your turn this time missus 

fighting Fi how are you today me dearie ??

Cat any sign of that withch yet  she really is taking the mick 

can i sak a ?? i'm on CD 21 + i feel really heavy (in the lady region) started at weekend, not A/F pain just heavy, more than normal, does this mean A/F on her way early  anyone else get this or know what it is ?? cheers girlies

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## kellixxx

its hard not 2 get all excited cos the clomid has always worked first go i didn't set my self up for the fall. i know better next month.
thank you girls for all your support i really appreciate it.xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I know Kelli, it worked for me twice before too, although one was m/c. Not sure of your age but I know that can affect it "not so young as we used to be etc..."

On the good side were both living proof that it can and does work, for all the other ladies out there that sometimes wonder, and I'm sure it still will for you.


----------



## kellixxx

im 28 2mrw. i took clomid when i was 20 the first time and got my lil girl. then tryed for years on our own. took it again last year but sadley m/c 2. so waited a year before i went back the docks.xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Cleg, 
read last month that we can get a heavy dragging feeling with implantation, dont build your hopes up hun, 
but it could be a good sign and was referred to a lot when I went google fishing about implantation. 
..... OOh I hope its good, fingers and toes crossed for you x

Kelli, thats good news for you then, your still a spring chicken, I know the statistics are higher of getting preggers with clomid, but it can take some months.. Look at Rosie, she must have all but given up after so many months and then she finds herself with a beautiful little baby bump. So you pamper youself for a day or too (another of Cats "good advice " tips) and recharge those batteries and well be here for you for your next try


----------



## kellixxx

thank you. i might just do that. you get no were giving up try try and try again.
well better go and clean up wish i could sit here all day but no such luck.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
bye for now.xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli Hun ..it will happen .. its a great sign that it happened for you before ..so no reason why it shouldn't again

  

  
[fly]     [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]

[fly]  [/fly] 
   
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg ..you can get that sort of feeling when you are preggars hun .. so fingers and toes crossed for you ..





[fly]      [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Cat I've just noticed your ticker OMG what are you like  

Does Clomid make you feel christmassy as well?...NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Hope you're not walking round with glittery baubles dangling from your ears  

Step away from them pills young lady!...No more for you!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha ..I love Christmas .. I am a big kid when it comes to Christmas .. I spotted one on someone elses and thought I HAVE TO HAVE ONE !!    it always makes me really sad at Christmas (as much as I love Christmas) cos it is all about children I think .. and it makes me feel very empty not having any .. I am hoping by Christmas that we all might have a BFP          

[fly]  [/fly]Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Where I'm the opposite...I'm a christmas hater   the true meaning isn't there anymore it's too commercialised now.

I so hope that we all get BFP's by christmas too


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bah humbug .. it is as commercial as you make it .. I love having loads of friends round for mulled wine and mince pies .. and shopping for all my god-children finding them presents that will light up their little faces ...I always go to the Christmas Eve service and the choir sends tingles down your spine with their beautiful voices .. it somehow makes me feel very very humble and sad but happy at the same time .. probably cos I tend to think of friends and my dear partner I have lost ... but in a good way.. can't really explain it .. I love the smells .. I love dressing the Christmas tree .. I love all the preparation ..we make biscuits for the tree.. I love it all ..
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Mrs R - Im with you on the Christmas thing, its too commercial, its cold, its dark, its expensive and most of all I miss my family sooo much in Australia. I cant stand English Christmas but have to spend every second one or more here. Welcome to clomid, its nasty in that it has evil side effects that are just the same as early pregnancy symptoms. Oh and I seem to cry at the drop of a hat on them!

Fi - havent found my receipt but when I do. Glad your not giving up and that you are still around.

Kelli - oh I feel bad. I really thought you were going to get BFP this month. Its terrible what this clomid can do. I reckon that from now on if anyone feels ill/nauseous during there 2ww that its just clomid and they will get a BFN. Thats just my opinion so please remind me that I said it when I am freaking out in 2 weeks.  

Lins - my DH is being a prat at the moment. Its hard on them as well and being men they just show it differently. My Dh hates having to have   on demand. I try to distract him and even put on a rude video to get him in the mood, but he still complains that I just want him for his  . Which is true - if I could do this without a man I would be very much happier. Not that I dont want DH around I would just like to keep him out of the actual baby making part as it stresses him out and ultimately me. Am I making sense? Guess Im saying I feel the same as you.

OK girls I want help. Cons said I still have my egg but its gonna pop any minute (20mm). She said to go for it for the next 4 days. But they told me to go for it over the weekend as well and quite frankly my DH is facing exhaustion (hes getting on). Once again - just like last month - he has said some nasty stuff about having to perform on cue and how its my fault. I want to tell him to FO but want a baby more.
So I need tips to get DH in the mood.
I also need them before he gets home from work.
Open minded and desperate - Ba x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba ..Why don't you just get him a filthy mag and a pot and then you won't have to bother .. well if it works for donors then it works for husbands too lol
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Arrghghghg - having the day from hell today!

Work is crap and my mood is foul     Oh the joys of clomid !!!

Kelli - so sorry you got a BFN hun   We're all here for you !

Lins - the same for you hun - we're always here for you and even if you don't want to tell your DH, you've always got us clomid-heads!

Fi - how goes it hun ?  You been down and kicked ar*e at your cons clinic yet ?!

Cat - any sign of that witch 

Ba - my DH isn't great at the performing on the demand thing either and I feel myself getting angry with him and thinking "for Gods sake - that's ALL you have to do!!".  I tend to flatter and pander to him and go on about all the sex we're having and how great it is, blah, blah, blah....while really thinking - come on, get on with it!  Poor bloke. 

MrsR - I;m with Cat on this one!  I love Christmas - I reckon any time of year when people are extra nice to each other has gotta be a good thing surely!?

Right - off to scream at more people and take out my clomid mood on them.  Am torm between wanting to      

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix ..glad we are not all Christmas haters would hate to think we are all humbugs .. I feel a bit irritable today so perhaps the witch is on her way .. ridiculous isn't it day 62 or is it 63 I have lost count .. hope it is not going to be the period from hell!
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Nix - oh those emotions. You sound just like me some days Im on here ranting and ready to kill, others Im teary and crying. It is the clomid as I can honestly say I dont think that I was always a complete  . 
Thanks for the advice - I had to laugh as I got angry the other day and told DH that it is all that he has to do so he had better put his back into it so to speak. We ended up not speaking - and thats never gonna get us a baby. 

Cat - I have actually told DH - in a moment of anger - to just leave it in a jar and PO  
At least with IVF he just needs to a porno and a mag - but even then he still complains! Sorry to say this but when the witch comes shes gonna be hell. I think Easter is much better than Christmas at least its cheaper, the sun shines and best of all you get to eat chocolate all day!

I guess there is just no way to make this appear something that it is not. We are not young and the days of having   everyday or twice a day are long gone. Now when we go to bed we want some sleep - especially as DS is awake at 6am everyday, 7 days a week, 52 weeks of a year!  I think its time to beg   
Still Im gonna cook a meal and get him drunk tonight
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Don't get him too drunk hun or it won't work .. or rise to the occasion shall we say  
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

thank you for all the very nice posts girls thay mean a lot 2 me. wish i had this site before because it realy helps 2 talk. i think i would crack up with out it now.lol


----------



## Davis

No DH gets beer goggles and suddenly Im gorg. Only problem is he will have a hang over tomorrow night so I will need to think of a way around that!  

Oh Kelli - we love you too


----------



## kellixxx

thanx cat for my b.day msg it made me laugh.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg we,re due to test around the same day then, if its me 30 and you 28!!!! Shall we test together lol.....     

Kelli, happy birthday for tomoz hun xx

I'm 50/50 on Christmas, we had a few real heartbreaking ones and last year was determined to make it a 
Christmas to remember, went absolutely mad, all new decorations, mega tree, even went and got loads of
stocking fillers for DD and DH (you know all the old fashioned little toys etc to fill their stockings) 
and absolutely mental on pressies.
Had DD and family invited around for the day... kids in us got so excited, then bugger me I go and get seriously
ill Christmas Eve, and DH and all had a really miserable Christmas, I was too ill to care what day it was but
they didnt even get to enjoy theirs. But thats just my personal experience of last years.....
On a general I think its very commercialised and its sad to see people being so giving one day a year, and some so false (PUKE!!) (what about the other days), and I 
think all the magic has gone from it. Give me singing round the tree and all the magical emotions over the materialism any day.
So I guess thats Bah humbug! from me too...

Davis,I bet clomid men have different conversations than the young carefree testosterone filled men when they prop up a bar lol.
I'd love to be a fly on the dry roasted peanuts      Not that I'd eat them, knowing where fingers have been (OCD FLY!!)
You go tonight girlie, drain the      from him lol  . Is it oysters and strawberries for tea then? 

Nix, sorry your having bad day,I have to apparently have results of useless days-out prog tests evaluated before they decide whether
they'll give me any more..... the stupid    . Due to test in less than a week,but am so switched off and sure I'm not I havent
even thought about when.Stuff them I say.Nix what day are you on?


----------



## Davis

Fi - I want a new pic! I am going to get a digital photo of me and DS so that I can send it to Lesley soothsayer and get a reading. Hope to do it next weekend on Fathers Day. Might put it up to shock you all  

Well he's purring like a puddycat, so far so good. I have broken the news that we have 4 days ahead and he just poured an extra large glass of wine  
BA
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww bless him Davis...the stress!! Pity we cant do a "freaky Friday on" them.. they could have 24hrs in our shoes, they could try a day in the life of PMT, a day in the life of clomid side effects, then just to make sure they could try giving birth, then they'd know how easy they've got it really wouldnt they..... poor little things!
Are you telling me your getting more opoen minded about "the other side" lol... a reading?

Are you becoming more drop dead gorgeous by the minute lol?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat I just love the words in that e mail I think they are my new mantra

"Dance like theres no body watching and love like youve never been hurt........"


----------



## Crazy Fi

[fly][/fly]


----------



## blinky1010

Hi Girls, sorry I'm not a regular, I do try to keep up with everything thats going on but I don't get to much time on My p.c. and I'm trying not to sit up all night on it -( loads of good nights sleep ) and all that. I am on cycle day 10 of My first clomid cycle tomorrow and have been so busy this time round that I have hardly had time to watch the calander. Have got Myself some Ovulation strips left and am trying to resist the temptation of starting them to early as I believe they will make me go longer - last time was cycle day 19 and it worked, so My fingers are crossed. will post again when I get a mo.
Cazxxxx
p.s. Good luck Ladies, I love happy endings


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Fi fi .. hope the Docs realise they MUST give you more clomid     hows your day been ? I have just got in from babysitting ..normal tuesday night ritual .. I lead such an exciting life  

Hi Blinky .. good luck hun on your first cycle        

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

    how are you ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..I have those words on a magnet on my fridge ..along with quite a few cat ones lol.. and some gorgeous French Rugby players .. mmmm just fancy a bit of brie lol 

Max how are you ? you have been quiet recently are you ok hun?

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Sorry i havent been around much,

      Im a poorly girl,ive got tonnsilitus,its agony,my dh thinks its great i can hardly talk 

And to top it all off im in agony with tummy pain so not avin a great time,and ive quit smoking,not had one since sun so not doing bad,i feel like crawling in2 bed and staying there for a week 

    Sorry no personals,will catch up soon.xxxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,

    We posted at same time,im not well at mo,will be ok soon 

  Hope your ok hun.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh bless you Max tonsillitis is horrible ..there seems to be a lot of it about recently .. make sure you keep drinking and dose yourself up and if you feel like crawling into bed that is just what you should be doing hun ... have you got antibiotics for it ?

I'm off to bed now ... zzzzzzzz  really tired .. well I guess I should be cleaning and sorting really as like my tactful friend said ..relaxing has to wait if you want to get jobs done..    

I must try not to be so grumpy tomorrow and fat and tired .. ha ha 

Get well soon Max and WELL DONE on the quitting the cigs that is excellent news as far as your health is concerned within six weeks they reckon your lungs improve big style .. and a good time to quit before the ban comes in ..well done cos its not easy .. 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Thanx cat,

      Yes im on penicillin,8 tablets a day!

  Im going bed now too.

            Night night hun.xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat you still there ? I just got up cAnt sleep and see your still online


----------



## Crazy Fi

just a silly of the mark Crazy Fi question, but my c/m has stayed egg ****** for over a week now (10 days to be precise) and Im on day 25, does anyone know if this means anything? Was under impression it should only be like it for a few days when you ovulate.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Fi ..I keep my computer on all night just in case I get insommnia and want to speak to my FF's lol

Not sure what that means .. it is supposed to mean you are fertile but not sure what end of the egg white bit is the most fertile .. its all so bloomin confusing isn't it .. we should just have a little window that sticks out a flag when its time to have BMS it would save no end of bother lol

Max how are you feeling today ..blimey 8 tablets a day that should knock it on its head   
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good mornin Cat and all you other ladies and Suskie  


I just been looking on another thread and from what I can make out its a bad sign to have watery cm at this point in my cycle, as apparently it should be caused to thicken by higher levels of progesterone post ovulation, so just reinforces my theory that I still aint working........


----------



## Crazy Fi

Bloomin heck Cat!! at least you dont suffer from one of my traits of OCD then, when I go to bed everything plugged has to be unplugged and double unplugged, I have my little ritual and if I get interrupted I have to start all over again (weirdo!)  
My DH finds it really amusing to wait til were on our way  upstairs to say "have you checked the cooker?"  a few minutes later "are you sure you've checked the cooker?"  
Crazy ?Fi is back downstairs starting again from scratch!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No my OCD is more not being able to get on here if I feel the urge to let off steam lol 

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,

  Im not feeling as bad as iwas thanx,but i think the tablets av upset my tummy 

Hi fi,

   My mum is just like you for checking everything at night like that before bed. 

My dh says ive got ocd when it comes to cleaning and things being neatly in there place  Im not like that honest.xx


----------



## Nix76

Hey girls!

How's everyone doing ?

My mood seemed to have calmed down today, so I'm no longer a threat to society  

Fi - I'm only on CD7 hun. Scan on Monday and then the madness starts.........

Ba - how'd last night pan out then ?!  

Max - hope you're feeling a bit better now ?  

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Fi - regarding your cm, I was under the impression that it gets egg ****** before OV, then goes sticky. Like the stages below that I copied off a website:
Stage 1: Lasting 2 - 3 days CM is Sticky or Gummy  
Stage 2: Lasting 2- 4 days: CM is Creamy, Milky, Lotion Like - Beginning of your fertile period 
Stage 3: Lasting 1-5 days: Egg white Cervical Fluid - At this time you are very fertile. 
Stage 4: Dry, Moist or Sticky  (Infertile)
If you get a BFP you often have very wet cm as a cervical plug is produced by the body to protect the baby from infection - so you miss stage 4. Could you have joined stages 2 and 3 together which would give you 9/10 days max? Or the real question is do you think you have missed stage 4? 

Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its quiet on here today ..   has everyone been locked up for misbehaving .. Fi Fi where are you ? have you heard from Sukie ..got a text from her this morning     sounds like they have messed up her treatment so cross for her .. feel like I want to go and   someone on her behalf !!

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

hi every 1 hope you are all ok,
well ive took my first   nutty pill today. ive made a promice to my self that im not going to get carryed away any more. the only thing that is bothering me is because dh works away im worring that i will ov when he aint here. i will just have to stay calm and possitive     . last month i ov the weekend he came home so fingers crossed.
my af is very painfull and hevey this month dose clomid cause that?.
   tonite im going to have a good skin full so ill be bad again tomorrow and i dont care till tomorrow comes.lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli .. I had one period that was the period from hell and I couldn't leave the house for flooding every five mins, but the rest have been much much shorter ..I never used to have a period last less than 2 wks before the days of clomid, now they tend to be about 3/4 days max ..and if my consultant is right the tiny pink smear I had on day 37 was my period for last cycle .. so it can change them, were your periods painful before ? Get yourself dosed up hun and hopefully it will pass pretty soon  
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

hi cat no thay were ok. got bad clots this time to if i dont pull round soon i will go the docks. i feel fine tho.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh wonder if it could have been a failed implantation, bless you it is horrible having nasty periods ..  
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

yeah i know. i cant wait to get 9 month off.lol


----------



## kellixxx

i was ment to take dd swimming after school. gutted cos me mam had to take her. well im going to ocd round the house before she gets in to mess it up again. bye for now.xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh yes 9 months off for everyone ..wouldn't that be great .. I actually quite enjoyed the years that I had no periods at all as you didn't get any of the emotional ups and downs that periods bring.. it was the calmest year ever ..my partner thought it was great bless him !! it was a constant reminder of infertility tho which was not so great !

Enjoy your OCD'ing lol.. 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

WOW today has gone on for a long time - why isn't it hometime yet ?!?!?!

How you all doing today ??

Nix


----------



## Davis

Kelli - my last a/f was mega heavy for 1 day and then almost non existent for 2 after. But previously they were only light for a couple of hours. 

 - how you going? In my last pregnancy I was told not to have   so it was 9 months off for me and DH. Almost killed me as I was gagging, but DH didnt mind because he said it would feel wrong to do that to your baby   Was a good job I went to a convent school as I new all the tricks!

Nix - Im with you. Been doing   tax again. Ahh I hate numbers. Now my brain is mush

Ok 1 day down 3 more to go, which with the 3 days over the weekend should mean that there are plenty of   waiting for the eggie. Having an up day today so feeling optimistic for a change.

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba,

I've been doing accounts all day today too - soooooooo dull !

However, on the upside.....I'm off to the cinema to perv over Brad Pitt and George Clooney watch Oceans 13 tonight. Yuuuummmmmmmmmmm

Have a good night girls - chat tomorrow.

Nix


----------



## Davis

Nix - Brad or George could you choose? Its a toughy, I could go both but thats just being greedy  

Oh meant to say that my cons told me they will keep me on this clomid dose for 3 cycles so it looks like they are not cancelling it next month afterall. Dont know if this is good news or not. Told them I wasnt holding out much hope as I needed IVF in the past and then they just told me to think positively.
I am not getting younger! Dont they understand this? By the time they come round to IVF I will be too old and besides dont know if I can keep going? On the other hand I have been trying to get BFP for so long now I dont know what I would do with my life if I took it out of the picture. Guess I would have to go back to work fulltime (gave up for baby making).
Just having a rant
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no poor Suskie, if they messed up does that mean she has to start again? oh I hope not, oh bless Suskie let us
know how your doing? 

Kelli, I had really heavy painful a/f last month like I havent had in years, was sure I'd 
caught but failed to implant,so many symptoms. It was awful, but thought it was good in a way as it showed
I was working better and hope it meant a heavier womb lining?? Pamper yourself hun and it'll pass

Davis, wish it was a case of missing stage 4 lol, I thought I'd read someone on here said there c/m stayed eggwhitey and they had been 
preggers. But no such luck for me this month, I dont even feel like I ovulated and stopped temping a week ago, and not a single symptom of anything.  
How did you go last night?   You psyched him up for tonight yet?
My DH said the same as yours he'd be scared it would hurt the baby so I'd have to prepare for nine months of celibacy?

Nix, good luck for this cycle then hun xx  and enjoy your eye candy tonight  

Max, how you doing hun? When do you test?


----------



## Nix76

Ba - I couldn't possibly choose between them and they seem pretty friendly, so reckon I'd have to take them as a package deal.  

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

To be quite honest I'm feeling so downheartened about it all and being written off I'm debating whether to even try next month, before, I had hope....... Now I feel the longer I continue the more I'm setting myself up for heartache, and maybe I should count my blessings and except consultant is right...... 

Yeuch to Brad and George !! too smooth.... What has clomid done to your tastes girls?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, sorted out your od number   seeeeeeeeeeeee!! I dont do them ... I look out for you


----------



## kellixxx

nether brad or george thay r both stuck up there own    sorry.lol
give me robbie williams any day oh lush yum yum.lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Won't be around much tonight as off to help out at a Fostering evening .. so maybe catch you all later x 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Hey I like a bit of rough as well, but Brad and George are so good looking, well you would have to! I saw Robbie in a hotel in London when I was meant to be acting like a grown-up at a meeting we were having in the same hotel. Ended up giggling like school girl and chasing him round the hotel trying to find out his room number - so actually he could go on my list too  

I dont know how everyone else gets through the fertile stage. Honestly I get upset if its not every day and aim for twice a day and then tack on at least a day extra before and after to cover myself. You can see why Dh is exhausted and we are having words. I know that it could be every second day but Im just too paranoid. Am I abnormal? Please someone else tell me they are the same?

Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis We did 10 nights on the trot this month lol...does that help?


----------



## Guest

Hey girls 
As Cat said I had to abandon the IVF as I have ovulated but it was probably my fault as I took the wrong dose of the down regging dose to begin with  by mistake. They took tests when I realised what I done and it all seemed ok but it wasn't. They were going to take our eggs today as well! We will have to wait for my next AF and then wait till day 21 of that next cycle to start down regging again and I will try to not mess that one up 
Sorry I've been so crap keeping up lately it's always so busy on here but it doesn't mean I don't love you guys  and I hope the clomid works for you all 

Sukie
Could someone put me on an even bubble please


----------



## kellixxx

davis you are not alone babe my dh works away and last month my ov was poss the day he came home so i made him do bms 2 4 times a day. thats why i missed the monday cos he just couldnt do it any more.


----------



## kellixxx

davis you are not alone babe my dh works away and last month my ov was poss the day he came home so i made him do bms 2 4 times a day. thats why i missed the monday cos he just couldnt do it any more.


----------



## kellixxx

oh what hapend there it posted twice? wierd


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie,Gonna blow you loads of bubbles hun and am even gonna be nice to you


----------



## Guest

Don't go that far


----------



## Crazy Fi

My fingers hurting can yous help me get Suskie up to 2000 plz,


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi Girls,

Bit of a me post here...sorry  

Think the clomid is beginning to kick in been feeling really low today. Starting to get niggly at the slightest thing and want to scream 

The in-laws are on holiday up Alness way and we went up to visit...to be honest I really couldn't be ar*ed

I smiled through gritted teeth all day   my sis in laws pregnant tummy shoved in my face I wanted to cry but I didn't 

GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Sorry for ranting sweetpeas


----------



## Crazy Fi

where is evily bodily when you need them, Ouch my finger!!!  

Mrs Redcap, welcome to the crazy world of clomid      you rant away xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thanks Fi 

over the past few hours one minute I'm angry and seething  at everything the next minute I just want to cry  

Isn't there a happy medium to this stuff?


----------



## kellixxx

well im off 2 be a sado and watch b.b.
    
have a nice nite ladys   
love kelx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yes Mrs.R its a bit like PMT isnt it, I think its a case of some months worse than others and some people more than others. I didnt have much of those symptoms, just insomnia and headaches, but some people get the mood swings real bad, mine hold off til a/f due, then its duck and dive poor DH


----------



## Crazy Fi

bye Kelli, that makes me a saddo too, but i'll watch the re run tomoz, I'm into that talent thing instead tonight.

[fly]Get Charlie out.... Get Shab out...... Get Laura out.......[/fly]


----------



## maj79

Hi Everyone

Hope ou are all well xx

Cat I loooovvveeee the ticker, I have got a christmas countdown on my comp in work and it's driving every one insane.

Kellixxx sorry you got bfn   . Your DD looks like an angel in that  photo and happy birthday for tomorrow xxxxxxx

Just a quick question when you stat getting cm what does that mean, you have ov'd or your about too

Em xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi sukie,

  Sorry to hear your news hun but good luck
for next time   .

Hi fi,

  I have to have an official test at hospital on cd42,if no a/f but there never is.they wont give me provera untill then so my cycles take ages.I suppose i could test a week earlier than that,thats around same time as u i think hun.


----------



## flower le

Hello everyone

Sorry to hear that you had to abandon this month but all the best for next month hun   

Cat I love your counter Jingle bells jingle bells!!!      

Hi Fi Hope you enjoyed ya talent show.  

Mrs Redcap - I totally know how you feel when my sil was preg but when my DNeice was born I just loved her - i didn't see her as a baby as such just another beautiful neice.  What made it hard for me is I found out that she was going to call the baby the same name as we had picked if it was a boy.  It really gutted me so when I found out I had a neice I was bouncing on the bed and so happy!!! How bad is that!!!    Anyway chin up hun the new baby is just someone for your new babs to play with   

The   is visiting me at the mo.  The doc told me to start my clomid on day 2 but it was really light so when I called the nurse I asked her what I should do but she said wait till next month as it might not be a full period.  Day 3 came and oh yesss it is.  Feel like I have missed this month now!! I have heard that lots of people ovulate and get preg after ovarian drilling without clomid so fingers crossed.    

Le x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ....Em glad to hear we have another non humbug on here lol 
Le and you too hurray ..jingle bells jingle bells ..jingle all the way ..  

Mrs Redcap ... ahhh bless you hun you will get good days and bad days .. I have been having hot flushes all day but still no period ... and no sign of period .. zzzzzzzzz bored waiting now .. I have eaten like a piglet today tho which is often a sign I am due on cos start wanting chocolate!

Sukie ..Have added a few more lovely bubbles for my fav Sukie ..          for next time hun x 

Fi Sorry you are feeling low hun .. only you know how you feel re carrying on ..I really hope you get a BFP before that is an issue x 

Max Good luck for this cycle hun x 

Brad and George are far too smooth   although I did like Brad in that film where he hardly ever had a top on in that toga thing mmm .. pretty fit in that .. I used to like George in the ER days .. but not so much now .. 

I like a bit of rough   .. my partner used to be a rugby player ..so you can imagine how I like them .. tall, broad shoulders .. plenty to hold onto ..I have never been out with anyone under 6'4 except for super mario who looked just like super mario ...we broke up after he told me that while I was working he liked to meet women sleep with them and then beat them up   .. he also likes wearing womens knickers .. well it made me realise what a complete nonse he was and I dumped him and he started putting some kind of animal poo inside my electic mower, he cut the heads of all my flowers ..and he threatened me by putting handwritten threats through my door .. stupid idiot did it in his own handwriting tho so I got the   to pay him a visit .. stupid little man   ..so never trusted small men since then !!  

The taller the better   it does something to me tall men ..yummy I like to feel protected and maybe even overwhelmed by a big man when he is in passionate mode lol very sexy .. another sign I must be due on cos I am gagging for it lol .. I become like rampant rabbit just before I come on .. wierd that eh..

Well the fostering evening went well .. I was helping someone out in the team where I work as they were short for tonight .. one of the foster children helped us out she is great ..a real inspiration and I think a lot of people are put off from fostering/adopting older children but this girl changed a few peoples minds tonight I think as she is so lovely .. really honest as well about her experiences .. she has been fostered since she was 3 years old, she is now 15 .. but a very well adjusted bright girl who is very ambitious and a real inspiration. 

I would love to foster and may well go down that route at some point.. 

Well off to bed now as really zzzzzzzzzzz  

Take care my lovely friends ..sleep well ..may your dreams be sprinkled with stardust and come true before you know it ..
Cat x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Had a bad day yesterday   got upset over silly things, but started my Menogon injections yesterday which on top of the clomid turned me into a pile of poo!!  I was not this bad last month, keeping get hot flushes which is bad enough but even worse with the temperature here climbing daily.  

So just heading off for another nightmare drive to get another injection (only 3 more to go after today   )

Back later

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sharry sorry you are feeling poo hun, I would def recommend investing in fans ..I have two fans at work and one at home ..and thinkinig about getting another one for home to stop me moving it around everywhere .. they are a god-send..hot flushes are horrible and like you say they feel worse when it is already hot ...good luck for this cycle hun       

I am on a course today so won't be able to dip in and out until tonight .. so have a good day everyone x 

Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Sukie - am so sorry hun - will bubble you up a bit more for luck next time  

Fi - sorry you're feeling low.  I guess only you know if you want to keep on going - I just hope that you get a surprise BFP soon !!

Ba - we're not so good at managing every day of BMS and I get all stressed out too thinking we've missed the vital day.  I end up getting all bitter and twisted about it and blaming him  

Cat - I'm with you on the tall man thing - my DH is 6'2" and I'm only 5'1" - can't be dealig with short men at all !

Hi to everyone else - how you all doing 

OK, just for the record - Robbie Williams would be my number 1 choice too, but certainly wouldn't say no to George or Brad if on offer  

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

morning all hope you are well and have a very good day.
well my af isnt getting any lighter dont know if i should be worring or not any advise plz?


----------



## kellixxx

me again i was just wondering when i go and see my consultant i will be on cd 15 should i talk to him about my dh working away and will he be able to time my ov for dh coming home is that possable? it might be to late this month but next month will be ok. i go away end of july wonder if he can get me to ov over the 2ws im away with dh that would be pefrect. thats if nothing happens before. it just drives me mad cos i worry ov will happen when he aint here then thats a waiat of a months nutty pills. i have noticed that a lot of you get moneterd on clomid i dont so i might ask to be monerted might help keep my mind at ease (not) i would just like to know what is going on down there.
well what a good rant that was. them pills are working i can feel the nuttyness creaping up on me   .lol


----------



## Davis

Wow missed alot last night!

Kelli - if you are not in pain then I wouldnt worry. If you have pain and bleeding that cant be contained by a pad then get yourself to a doc. I have had a/f that was incredibly heavy and have been laughed at by cons before - it was very embarrassing. Cant remember what day you are on CD3/4? If so wait and see if you continue for longer than a week. Oh and you could ring NHS direct. They are great, free and because its done over a phone you dont feel like a plonker. 

Flower - if you have a/f and its day 3 you can still take clomid I think and not waste this month. Not sure but I would ring your cons and ask because if the first day was spotting then you are actually on day 2?? Not sure but worth asking anyway.

Sukie - so sorry to hear you had to abandon this cycle. Does it mean you have to pay for the next one in full or can you use some of the drugs etc to reduce the costs. Try not to blame yourself it could have been alot of factors. Good luck with the next cycle.

Mrs Redcap - the clomid gives me unreal mood swings - Im all over the place. And I have to say that with me my mood swings are the one consistent side effect of clomid each month. When discussing this with DH he suggested that Im just a moody cow anyway - which could be true - but I have been on one form of fertility drug or the other for 8 n half years so its hard to tell whats me or whats drugs?

Nix - I have more accounts to do today so expect screaming to be heard from SW London all day. Oh and regular posts to break my boredom. Glad to hear that you are the same as me during fertile days - its so hard not to get neurotic about everything and appoint blame isnt it. I had DH telling me how unfair it was that we struggle to have kids and that he hopes I get BFP this month. I know that he is only expressing what I feel and say everyday but when he says it I feel so guilty because its all my fault we are in this situation. I feel like he is blaming me which of course he isnt remotely doing  

Cat - how are you involved in fostering? I have all the blurb  on it and am really keen but DJ is worried that the foster child might mess-up our little boy in some way and so isnt keen. Last week he suggested that we quit IF treatment and adopt so I think thats something we might do further down the line. I just want to give  the remainder of the year to trying and then if nothing start the adoption process.

Fi - you go girl. 10 days on the trot - what an inspiration. I keep wishing that I had my own dildo cam at home so I could check to see whether eggie is free floating or not. Still not sure how I would administer the procedure myself?? DS had to come with me to my last scan and sat down next to nurse and asked her what she was putting up mummy's fanny. He then went on to explain that the nurse "takes mummys clothes off and puts paper on her boobies" then "puts the camera in mummys fanny". I can just hear him now at nursery telling all the staff and other children about these funny naked sessions I have with another woman!  

Sharry - hang in there. I had the most terrible side effects this month when I was taking the clomid. Even got blurred vision. At least its cooler today - although from my point of view I want heat and I want it now!

I am stressed out a bit today as DS goes in for his tests tomorrow and will have general anaesthetic. We wont find out the results until next week and of course I am worried that it will be worse case - either he dies from the anaesthetic or has a brain tumor. I know its unlikely but hey any excuse to worry!
OK really have to do some work. 
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Kelli - speak to the cons about it. If you know your cycle length then you may be able to work something. Maybe take provera to cut short the cycle you are on and time it 2 weeks before your holiday?

Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

im on cd 3 only got twinges. thanks for your help.xx
hope every thing is ok for you try not 2 think the worst.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Ba - I could've written that myself!  I moan when DH doesn't talk to me about ttc and how he feels, but when he gets a bit down about it I go all defensive and feel guilty cos it's my fault we're putting ourselves through this    Poor bloke can't win whatever he does!

Well I'm not far away from you in the City, so if I scream and you scream back we could have a chat  

Kelli - I don't really know much about it, but reckon it's worth having a chat with your cons to see if there;s anything they could do !

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I hate   Dubai!!!! It has just taken me 2 hours to travel the 5km to the doctors to get my Menogon injection, once I fought my way through the bloody traffic   I could not get a parking space and ended up having a rather long walk in the bloody 42 degree heat    .

Anyway that is injection number 2 over with 3 more to go.

Kelli - my af was really heavy this month but it only lasted for 4 days so you maybe okay in a few days   

Hope everybody is okay  

Sharry xx


----------



## dakota

Hi Ladies,

An update from me......I had a scan this afternoon to see if everything is ok due to lots of stomach pain and shoulder pain. Gp was thinking it was etopic.

We have one healthy heartbeat on board at 6+5wks. We are over the moon that everything is fine, even tho its still early days.

Good luck to everyone this cycle and lots of BFP's!!!!    

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Nix76

Dakota,

I am so happy for you hun - it's fantastic to hear of clomid success stories when you're starting to feel like it's all a waste of time!

Good luck and here's to a very dull (in the best way!) 8 months.

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

my dd want to do a dance for you all,


----------



## kellixxx

she always asks what im doing so only fear i let her help,
she said its for all the ladys who want seeds in there tummys. or bless.
kelx


----------



## maj79

Aw Kellixxx that is sooo cute  

I hope everyone is fine and dandy, well as much as they can be,

Cat I now have Jingle bell rock stuck in my head after reading that post   think I might have to watch miracle of 34th street in a minute


----------



## max_8579

Hi kelli,

   Thats rite sweet bless her. 

Hi dakota,

   Thats great news hun  Have a happy healthy pregnancy.xxx 

Nix 76,

   How u getting on hun? hope your ok. 

Hi sharry,

   I bet you were well stressed by the time youhad your injection,least its done now. 

Hi, fi and cat hope your both ok. 

  Im still waiting for my blood results,they are so slow


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ... well what a funny day I have had ..I was sat next to Mrs Stinky Pregnant Woman on this course and she WOULD NOT SHUT UP  blah blah blah blah .. talking of tall men Nix (I am sure we are twins from a previous life as so similar lol ) there were 5 fireman on the course ..all very delicious and funny lol ..I did drift off at one point when this woman wouldn't stop blah blah blahing and imagined what I would do with all 5 firemen lol..well it stopped me falling asleep ha ha ..  

I nearly had to tell this woman to stop waving her arms around as she really did stink    

It got to the point that everyone rolled their eyes when she started blabbing ..   don't you find there is always one on every course like that and they always know best  

Kelli your daughter would get on well with my Niece they love all these smilies .. 

Dakota ..Great news hun fingers crossed for a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy. x

Sharry ...I hate being too hot too hun .. I have lots of fans everywhere I go ..cos I am HOT FLUSH WOMAN!! this is how I look for the majority of the day   in front of the fan ..well I was called Marilyn Monroe yesterday but I did have to correct them and tell them I was not flashing my Bridgets to noone lol 

Max ..Sorry your blood tests are soooo slow .. I am still waiting for AF before I can have my blood tests ..day 64 today 

Maj ...Yey christmas films even better lol .. I am such a big kid .. lol

Kelli ..Hope the bleeding eases up soon for you hun .. x

Sukie ..How are you today hun ?  

Fi Fi .. Not seen much from you today are you ok ?  

Ba ...I pray that everything goes 100% for your son tomorrow ..he is in my thoughts and prayers as you are hun x

Flower ..did you manage to speak to your consultant as I would say if you only had spotting on day 1 that today is def regarded as day 2 ..so you can take the clomid tonight ..Good Luck hun x 

Well still no sign of AF for me zzzzzzzzz  

Right off to watch celebrity cooking I love cooking programmes 

Chat later Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

wish i could sit here all night but sadley not.
well im off to ocd up stirs. have a good nite girls. ill be back tomorow.
all stay      were all 1 more day closer 2 our goals.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Kelli Your daughter's very artistic 

Fi Hope your fingers recovered  How are things with you?

Hi Cat I'm ok just hoping the time doesn't drag too much till I start again, how are you doing hun. I had a dream last night that we spoke on the phone.

Nikki Well done that is great news 

Le How are you I haven't spoken to you in ages 

Max, Maj, Rosie, Ba, Sharry and anyone I've missed

Thanks for all the bubbles 

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie ..I nearly phoned you yesterday when I got your text but then thought if I cry it would upset you so text you back instead  

That naughty Fi Fi has been writing things on my profile again about PINK PIGS      

Yes roll on your cycle so you can get started .. its dull waiting isn't it .. its funny cos I guess normally this would be my 2WW if only I had known that I was ovulating   never mind eh !!

I am not sad really ..where this new philosophical cat has come from I do not know lol 

You will be glad you weren't on this course with the pregnant stinky woman .. bad enough that a stinky woman could be pregnant but she had to plonk herself next to me !! not that I am jealous MUCH !! 
NOT OF THE SMELL THO LOL 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat you are funny  come on our AF


----------



## wouldloveababycat

We want the blob ..we want the blob .. oh yay oh yay we want the blob  (think I have lost the plot  )

[fly]          [/fly]

oOH NO I can hear the loony  coming to take me away he he ha ha ..    think it is tiredness actually I am ready for sleeping zzzzzzzzz so tired I am turning into a complete loon
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie 
blew a few more bubbles as you didn't look rounded enough lol ..it wasn't all Fi Fi's hard work yesterday you know she would tell you pink piggy porkies that it was but I had hurty finger too 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

I know the feeling
[fly]                      [/fly]

I rounded you off too and I'm gonna have a go at rounding off Crazy Fi Fi now


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ha ha       
[fly] [/fly]


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh I have lovely rounded bubbles thanks hun x


----------



## Guest

I'm off to put some fake tan on my legs, (I'll be fake tanny)  I crack myself up! Night night


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Better than fake fanny   you have a lovely number now Sukie ..especially for you x

Night night x Hope you don't end up streaky ..like a bit of bacon..  
Cat x


----------



## Guest

AHHH that is nice thanks,
just been leaving abusive messages on Crazy Fi's comments 

Streaky over and out


----------



## flower le

Hi girlies 

Sukie - I know it's been ages since we chatted last!!! How are you holding up?

We have decided to leave the clomid for this month.  There is still a really good chance that I could ovulate on my own this month and to be honest it can't do any harm to wait and see can it?  How amazing would it be if I got a bfp this month!!!   I keep telling myself it could happen!!  Fingers crossed hey. Still having a really heavy   which I don't understand.  Maybe it's the drilling doing it's thing?  I have just come back from my puppy party with Nigel (our bulldog who wet himself on my knee ) so off to get a shower now.

Hope everyone is great 

Le xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Who spoilt Sukies OCD nice number


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

Cat - think we were definitely separated at birth, cos MMMMMMMMM fireman!!  Would I !!!!!!  

Ba - is it today that your DS is getting his results hun ?  I have everything crossed that all is A-OK darling   

How's everyone doing this morning ?  I spent most of yesterday trying to find out how much it would cost for us to go privately (to bloody much!) and then trying to work out what my local PCT offers re. IUI/IVF goes - nightmare, can't find any information other than if I want a boob job !!   

So, think we can safely say that this won't be a chilled out, relaxed month of ttc, but we're back to the obsessive, manic, knicker-checking lunatic of month 1 again    My DH is SUCH a lucky man  

Roll on 5pm - bored sitting at my desk already !!

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Me too Nix ..although I congratulate myself that I have reached 11.17 before boredom sets in lol   well rumour has it that I will either end up working in a poxy callcentre   they are setting up here or will lose my job   which is just stress I don't need .. what fun what fun .. they have no idea what we do here, it is hilarious how they make decisions about major roles without having a clue about what we do .. 

My boss had got so she didn't care a few weeks ago as her job is at risk too..and now I have caught it this week.. and think sod it if they are going to get rid of me then I will make the most of coming on FF's ... I have my work up to date but I am not going to go out of my way to start new projects off my own back that I don't need to ..I will spend time updating my CV instead lol.. just need to get preggars before they make me redundant !! 

It is hard telling the girl I supervise as she is on Maternity Leave and her job is as much at risk as mine ..so not nice for her..

Nix ..Ooh these firemen would have been right up your street then hun  

How is everyone else today..?
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Sorry to hear about your job cat - just what you don't need on top of all the stress already!  Any news from the witch yet 

Yup, got a bit of a thing for fireman ever since watching William Baldwin in Backdraft years ago  

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

good day all 
sorry about your job cat hope you sort things out.
what do you all do for aliving??
well my af stoped all that panicking for nowt. it was only 3 days so i cant winge realy.
what a misrable week its been here rain rain and more rain.
well my dh is not able to get home tomorw  witch means by the time i see him i prob will of missed ov. but you never no fingers crossed.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Hi all

Cat - hold out for redundancy. You will still be entitled to a basic maternity pay from the gov if you are unemployed as long as you paid tax contributions for the year before. 

Nix - you can go to your GP and ask if they would be able to cover the cost of the drugs for IVF for your first treatment. It is dependent on the borough you are in but I am sure that everyone is entitled to at least 1 round of free drugs - some get 1.5 or 2 cycles. This will reduce the cost of your IVF if going privately as the drugs are a fair wack. We ended up paying £3k for our cycle and the drugs were free (£1500). There's no waiting list or anything like that but some GP need the time to enquire if they have never had an IVF patient before.

Kelli - glad you are feeling better. Ahh the joys of the clomid club! He in London its been hot and dry with one thunderstorm at night yesterday?

Thanks for all your words of support regarding DS. He had his MRI, EEG, ECG and bloods this morning under general. Seems fine now but we will go for a nap in a minute. Get the results next Thursday so still on tenderhooks.

I am seriously ill with what I presume are Clomid side effects. I fainted in the hosp this morning (at least nurses were on hand - DH bollocked me for frightening my DS!) and have had about 5 other serious dizzy spells. I am shakey so that its difficult to hold a pen and write. I have a constant dull stomach ache - very sore and bloated tum, and keep getting the occasional cramping. Oh and needless to say I feel nauseous. So it could be the stress of DS hosp visit except I dont think so as I still have it now I am home - including the cramps. Anyone else ever suffer cramping an dull aches?
Will go and read the side effects thread.
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

hi davis i get the worst pains of the clomid to the point of crying. my cons says not to worry unless i get a cysit. get your self tucked up with ds and hot water bot and hopfully you will be ok. if you get any worse ring your doc.
hope your ds results are ok.
you rest take care.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Yep - they are all clomid side effects including the shaking and fainting. And the cramps could be ov which although I thought was over but could still be the case as today is meant to be our last day of bms.
 Oh the joy of IF treatment.  
Off to be very naughty and eat a choc digestive to cheer myself up. Only one I promise!
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Oh someone blew me some bubbles - thanks.
I off to blow a whole lot back to everyone. Gotta take you out of the 100's I think Kelli.
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba - thanks for the info hun.  Have my scan on Monday, so am gonna try and speak to the nurse to find out what happens next and then we can look at where to go from here.  Just getting so frustrated with all the waiting - it took us years to get to this stage!  I get the shakes too, but never connected it to clomid   never got them before so should've assumed that's what it was !!  Do you know how you can find out (other than asking the useless dr !) what my London Borough will offer ??

Kelli - glad you feeling a bit better now hun!

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh bless you hun that doesn't sound much fun .. hoping it is just the stress of your son going into hospital as you don't want that every month .. 

Piece of good news I am looking at a property on Monday to possibly move to .. yipee might get to leave the hell hole ! 

Just got to make sure that this is not just a new hell hole lol ..

Nix ..ooh yes I love the Baldwins too .. how old are you this is freaky how many things we have in common lol split at birth lol
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Cat - I'm 31 hun, so maybe we were split but I hung on in there for a few years


----------



## Davis

Cat - just noticed you are a cancerian. Im 5th July.
Ba
x


----------



## Davis

Nix - lucky you - I loved being 31.


----------



## kellixxx

i blew them to make you feel better.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh yes I am a crab lol .. mine is the 10th so not far off ..party all round that week then he he..

Nix ..Umm   maybe we were frozen and I just came out first lol ..you could be the little sister I always wanted ..

I am 36 this year   where has the time gone !

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

thank you for my bubbles.
ill never get as many as some on here.lol


----------



## Davis

Nix - I was in Lambeth when I had IVF and they offered 1.5 in 2003 and then it changed to 1 in 2004. Just ring the reception of your local GP surgery and ask them to find out.  Naughty me I switched GP's just to try and see if I could sneak another free drugs treatment that way but it doesnt work as their is this little thing called your medical notes!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

right lets get blowing Kelli's bubbles up ..challenge you all to get her to 1000  
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Ba - good plan, I'll give them a call later if I can manage to catch them during the 4 minutes they seem to be open during the day !!!!!!

Cat -  

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

well     im off to have a coffee and a bickie (naughty i know) before i have to go out. back later.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx when i come back i want billions of bubbles mind.lol only kidding.
have fun klicking.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx thanx you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Should go to bed but have cramps and its easier to sit scrunched up over the laptop.

Cat - it would be great for you to get away from your 'shameless' neighbours but, buying and moving house ontop of IF treatment and possible job redundency? Are you addicted to stress!!  

BUBBLE FIGHT!


----------



## Nix76

Got finger ache now !


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It is not as mad as you would think ..cos if I get a new place to live I can perhaps get a car again which I will need if I am made redundant .. so there is method in my madness lol .. plus it has more bedrooms ..so I can foster if this IF does not work out .. 
Cat x  

Right back to bubble blowing !


----------



## Davis

Can some one blow me a bubble too!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think 777 is a lucky no. for you all right going to blow yours up now ...

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooops or not lol


----------



## Davis

Thanks was feeling like the fatty on sports day (again!)


----------



## Davis

Made it to 1000


----------



## max_8579

Wow that was funny,

        I was just helping to up kellis bubbles and every time i blew they were going up in 2s and 3s and 4s,must be cos others were blowing too.


----------



## Davis

to you Cat - you big tease!


----------



## max_8579

We just need u in the 1000s now davis

        here goes!


----------



## Davis

Hi Max - hows things. In vase you cant tell Im bored - actually ill!


----------



## Davis

Right back at ya Max


----------



## wouldloveababycat

And over ..who did the extra ones you should know that would spoil me OCD!! I was the fatty at sports day too lol ..right lets go blowing,..
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

nearly there


----------



## wouldloveababycat

grrrr over 1000 again ocd ocd ocd ocd ocd ..will have to go and rest in a cool dark room now to get over you lot spoiling my ocd'itis 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

oohh cat wots wrong with ur bubbles?

      Im just recovering from tonsillitus davis,hope ur better soon.Ur bubbles are up.thanx for mine.the phone rang when i was in the middle of blowing them,how rude.


----------



## Davis

Actually I need to go and take DS to bed - he's been watchig too much TV this afternoon while his slack mum sits on the laptop. But I am ill and so is he so its nothing Im gonna feel to guilty about.
Thanks for my bubbles.
Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Sorry to hear about your job cat. 

  I walked out of my job at tesco in may,ive now applied at dobbys garden centre in the restaurant as there building a big 1 near me.my mil just foned and told me she read in the paper that tesco have bought dobbys out!

Dont want a job there then


----------



## Nix76

Yaaaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnn

This has been a very dull week !!!

Hurry up 5pm !!!!!!!!

Max - how you doing hun ?

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have an odd number now ...even more upset


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,

  im fine thanx hun,u ok?


----------



## Nix76

Max, yeah I'm fine thanks - just waiting for the day to be over so I can go home and get on with my weekend!

Cat - have rounded everyone up to evens - that ok ?!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Phew much better     is it time to go home yet ?
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Afternoon all

Feeling unloved with my sad amount of bubbles...(hint hint )  

My birthday is 7th july by the way so we are all quite close. My birthday this year is 7.7.7 How cool!!

No signs of AF, did test and got a BFN. Need i say more!!

xxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Cat - Angelus needs some    Help me out!


----------



## Davis

Angelus - Wow another moody over sensitive homebody! We could have some fun on the clomid board in July except we will all have moved on to BFP board by then! Will go to work on your bubbles although my laptop is slow, I can get much faster blowing on my pc.

Nix - what you up too this weekend? I may go off to Crazy Fi land for the weekend and see my mil/fil. At least then I will get a lie-in on Sunday. But it also means I have to put up with my DH step-fil and his inane jokes.

Max - I gave up work to undergo IF treatment. Then when I got BFP went back to work but had to quit at 21weeks as they said I needed total bed rest. Then went back to work when DS 10months, had 2 m/c and have now quit again!! Im working from home for my DH company and I freelance now 4 days a week. Moral of all this rambling - if you can leave working to men! Well if we cant stand up and pee, get lower wages, cant walk home on our own at night etc there has to be some advantage.  

Still sick, house is trashed, am I bothered!
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba - off out for dinner tonight with DH and 4 friends.  Tomorrow have to clean, house is minging and need to try and un-earth my summer clothes to find out what I need to buy for my hols.  Sunday am having a day with my mum as DH is out playing cricket all day.  Whereabouts does crazy fi live ??

Nix.


----------



## Nix76

Thankfully, I'm off home now..........about   time too !!!

Not sure if I'l lbe able to get onto comp over weekend, so you all have a good one and if you can't be good be    

Got my scan at 7.30 Monday morning - think juicy folly thoughts for me girls !!

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

wow you all have been busy with my bubbles thank you but don't blame me when you all have arthritis.lol
well i went to see my neighbors 7th baby today. i could of smacked the cheeky   in the face she said isn't it time i stopped been selfish and had more kids oh my god   its took me ages to calm down    i could still go over the road and deck her    she will only ring the .


----------



## Davis

Well we are off to mil after all so had better get organised. Wont be able to get onto the Internet over weekend so its good bye from me.
Hope you all cope with Fathers Day.
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

hope you have a nice time enjoy your sleep in (whats one of those)
take care 
kelx


----------



## kellixxx

its very quiet on here i must be the only one with out a life tonight.
well im off to find one hopfully.
have a good night girls. im busy over the weekend talk monday. have fun.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
take care love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello anyone without a life   I probably won't be on here much tonight as sooo tired.. 

Kelli ..Ooh how annoying 7 kids !!! blimey I gather she doesn't have a tv then lol 

Ba ..have fun .. if your house is a tip prob a good idea to go out then you don't have to look at it  

You know us cancerians too well lol ..I am def a homebody I love my home ..but looking forward to finding a new one with less bother outside the 4 walls of it ..so I can get a car again !!

Nix ..Have a lovely dinner out .. mmm pudding will blow you some bubbles hun ..

Fi .. Missing you  

Sukie ..Hope you are ok and not too streaky  
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, your making that Cat worse, bah humbug!!  

Max, glad your sounding better, so will you test early then? Have you had your blood results yet?

Cleg, where you gone ?  

Le, did you manage to take the Davis's advise and start this month anyway? your gonna make Cat worse too. I may as well join in... Jingle bells Suskie smells.......  
I bet your puppy must be just gorgeous, we had a puppy called Nigel too (I named him that as it creased me to think of big burly DH shouting him across the field   , )but unfortunately him and our "George" mongrel were very incompatible      and we had to re home Nigel   .Good luck for your ttc naturally this month hun  

Cat, you sound like you got better taste than some of these smoothie lovers. Tall, a bit of rough and something to hold onto with a hairy chest is Mmmmmm........(Though that would prob be my DH's description of me!!    ) Plus being my height I need a big man to make me feel feminine (pref' like them hairier than me too lol  
My mate fosters, she has four plus 2 of her own, she says its hard work especially if they come with big baggage, but so rewarding.
You and my DH both, he loves all the cookery programmes and even watches all the replays....Bloody hell Cat.. now your job, it never rains but it pours in your life doesn't it? Who on earth were you in your last life Hun?? Sounds like moving would be a good thing for you , bet you'd miss the neighbours!! Maybe you could arrange a leaving street party at about 4am and invite all the clomid chicks, we could co ordinate taking our clomid all together and arrange the party for about day 3, that'd sort them out once and for all!!    But then again all the flushes would have the nations heat seeking helicopters hovering wouldn't it?  

Sharry, hope your feeling better,

Kelli ,is that picture of your DD a professional one?, its lovely..Gosh that must real hard for you with your DH being away for so long..Glad your over the a/f, good luck for this month  

Mrs R. are you feeling a bit more sane yet? 

Davis,Sorry your feeling so bad,(like you need to be travelling and BMS when your feeling bad,     and glad you got the hospital appointment done successfully, hope Thurs comes quickly for you. Now you admitted you got a big gob   so give us a "Hello!!" when your close by won't you, only moved from Cheltenham last year.(Don't like the place myself, very clicky) What your DS was saying in the hospital       Kids are just so honest and tactless aren't they. I remember my oldest DD when she 
was about 7,and we visited this house for something and my DD Tara sat there pulling funny faces saying "Mum it stinks in here, Pwoah" and I'm saying "Tara Shhh! don't be rude!" She saying "But mum I'm only telling the truth and you always tell me I have to be honest!" Would she be quiet? And no muzzle in sight,  

Nix, how you doing Hun? the costs for just one "private" cycle are quite terrifying aren't they. I agree Alex 
Baldwin was nice in his day. I got a thing about that operatic singer Vittorio Griggolo, he sings like an angel and is almost
beautiful, Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Could watch him all night!!.................
I prob loved being 31 too but it was so long ago I cant remember!   Good luck for Monday Hun  

Dakota, you must have been so worried, glad everything is OK for you now xx

Suskie, how you doing Hun? Thanks for the bubbles

Angelus.. will up your bubbles loads Hun, hope you get that BFP in the next few days  

Hi to evily bodily else xx

well cd 28 tomoz so a/f will prob be here any day now...................


----------



## wouldloveababycat

p'ing myself laughing at your post Fi .missed you hun where you been  

I am starting to feel tearful so think AF must be on her way soon.. yes I wonder that about my past life ..I must have been a murdering bas*a*d I think    ..

It is not def yet if I lose my job or not ..I will find out over the next two weeks hopefully .. I am looking forward to looking at this new place tho .. with an extra bedroom just right for a little one .. 

Fi ..You are naughty singing bad words in your Christmas songs .. repeat after me ..I must not be a humbug  

Ooh yes nice and tall ..not bothered if they are hairy or not ..although I know what you mean about wanting them hairier than us lol .. nice sexy eyes ...phwoar now we are talking lol .. I am sure this having too much testosterone which we tend to have having pcos .. makes us a bit blokie .. cos we talk just like men lol
plus I like rugby ..and F1 ..   ...ummm good job I have big (.)(.) so there is no mistaking I am female lol

Ahh it is horrible when you have to get rid of a pet isn't it ..I thought I would have that problem with my second cat as even though he was a kitten he was such a bully to the older one .. liked to show her he was boss all the time !

A street party to sort them all out .. I think we should do that at my new place      hopefully it will be great and I will want to move there straight away !! 

Right off to bed now as I am a light weight and am shattered..
Night night hun ..let me know how you are xx
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorted Angelus  

By the way what cycle day are you on?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi I would blow you bubbles but you have such a lovely rounded number ..my OCD won't allow it    
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat, going through a bit of an emotional roller coaster at the mo'. I have been on here reading everybodies
latest but just didnt feel up to contributing til now. Fine at mo though

Not very often I'd say to someone, glad you've got PMS symptoms but in your case... You'd know where I'm coming from 

Now hang on a minute "Suskie" is not a bad word is it I guess it depends in which context, if it's connected to 
one of my personal comments... YES!!

Hope you get that move, and you know what they say New move... new BABY!!

Nit nite Cat XX


----------



## maj79

Evening all, well morning more like it!

Another sleepless night for me so thought I may as well come and see what I have missed. 
Managed to get people singing christmas songs in work today so ts been fun   

On cd 18 and starting to get nervous now as i have been really positive this month so keeping my fingers crossed.

sending lots of       to everyone

Night

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Maj ..girl after my own heart lol..  

Fi ..  I know what you mean about watching from the sidelines I have had times like that too as you feel that all you have to say is negative as you feel so pants ...but don't keep away hun, you can rant as much as you want and we will be here for you   


Off to look after my Nieces again.. HAVE A GOOD DAY X 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

  Sorry your not too good at mo hun,but we are always here 4 you 

  I will test early i think,havent had blood results yet,i had ittook on 7th!xx

  Hi cat,how are you? 

Hi kelli,

I would have been fuming if that woman said that to me too,i get really wound up when people say things to me when they dont know what were going through.

  Hiya to everyone else,have a luvly wet weekend


----------



## kellixxx

cat, no i dont think she has a tv. ether that or she only has to think of   to get pg. lucky  

crasy fi, yeah dd pick was done at venture studios


my af came back with a vengance today it might only be 1 day tho.

how is every 1 today?? fine i hope.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

max. i went like a mad woman i really could of decked her. but she weren't to know. i didn't tell her cos i hate ppl feeling sorry for me. thats 1 thing i cant stand. no 1 nos we are trying again only dh and all you girls on here. just in case it all gos wrong. i would crack up with out this site just wish i had it before.xxxxxxxxxxxx
other ppl take having kids for granted thay don't know how lucky thay are. if i could make them feel like i do then maybe thay would appreciate it a bit more.


----------



## Sharry

Hi
It is very quiet in here so far today! I just came on for a moan, got my last injection tomorrow   thank goodness fed up with the fight my way to the doctors! 

Feeling really down this month, but think I am feeling a bit homesick   this is the longest I have been away from home, I am due to go home for 2 weeks at the end of July but dont know if I can last that long, but if I go home there is no point me taking clomid next month cos DH will still be here so dont know what to do  

Hope everybody is having a good weekend 

Sharry xxx


----------



## Guest

Sharry I feel for you, it's not nice to be home sick. If your not going to be with DH at the right time I'd save the clomid for the following month, at least you can enjoy being back rather than stressing about what day your on and if you'll be back in time to try. 

Crazy Fi Are you telling me I'm a bad word and a bad smell  Seriously I hope you are feeling better (we don't want a sad Fi Fi)  Hopefully some time in the not too distant future we will all be walking round with baby bumps  

Hey Cat Hope the witchy poo has come for you  

Suskie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jingle Bells Suskie smells 
Cats bridgettes blew away 
Oh what fun it is to have
clomid chicks every day...Whoa

Dashing through the threads
On a typical clomid day
Reading all the latest
to help us on our way

Sometimes there is laughter
Sometimes there is tears
But what is really lov-el-y
is knowing your all here...Whoa

Jingle Bells,Suskie smells
Cats bridgettes blew away
Oh what fun it is to have
Clomid chicks every day........

See Cat I'm getting the spirit aren't I... ....

[fly][/fly] .. How did that get on there!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Given up counting ..must be day 65/66 something like that .. 

Ahhh Fi that is lovely and brilliant   ...some talent there gal xx ..

I will forgive you the last bit lol..I must be nearly due on cos it made me cry ..starting to feel very emotional and a bit down but think it is just PMT ..cos also excited that I might be moving ..daunted by the prospect, so much so I have starting wrapping and packing already !! if I don't move I will just have to decorate as I will have emptied the rooms out lol..  

I looked at it from the outside yesterday and peered through the window as it is empty   ..and it looks a decent enough area ..seems quiet as it is a no through road     .. and the woman next door seems to collect dolls as they are all in her window..so hopefully then not a drug dealing ..cocksucking prostitute or anything      ..unless that is what she does in her spare time and hides the drugs in the bodies of the dolls   

I love decorating etc so it will be a new challenge for me .. oooh just want to move now .. need to suss out removal people!

Right off to Ma and Pa's for the customary Fathers day experience ..have a good day my lovelies ..and Fi's little ditty said it all 

Sometimes there is laughter
Sometimes there is tears
But what is really lov-el-y
is knowing your all here...

Cat x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Cat - you must be really fed up waiting for the old   to show her ugly head, hopefully she is just round the corner!

Well thats me had my last menogon injection this morning   and got a scan on Wednesday to see how my follicles have grown, hopefully they will be ready for releasing    

Tried to get BB on the computer yesterday but it blocked by the goverment here   not fair!!  

I am soooooooooooooooo bored !!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Guest

Like the song you cheeky cow 

Cat Have a good day 

I did a positive dance for another thread and I saved it to post it here too so here goes

[fly]         
        
      


















































































































       
       
        
       

























































































































































































       
Shake that ass [/fly]


----------



## cleg

what you like, i hurt my neck so cant get on-line + you lot go + fill up over 10 pages 

   

glad your all still causing bother though 

well you gonna have to give me a rundown of whats gone on although i have already seem that A/F still aint here for Cat  that 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls, hope you are all well? New home this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98883.0


----------

